# A Jesusfreaks tales of farm life with soon to be five



## Jesusfreak101

Hello all, I a mother of three. My oldest (my daughter)will be five come March 29, my second( my son) child is 2 and my newest addition (son) is five days old. We have a small herd of three goats, two does Lilly and Daisy, and our buck Buck lol( my husband named him because he looked like a deer). Lilly has finally kidded she gave birth the same day I did the best lol. She won't feed her kid but she take care of him otherwise, she also kicks while being milked with a milk machine however she some what ok with hand milking unless something is under her to catch the milk. Daisy due sometime in june- early July. We also have rabbits two does might add two more one for and one buck still debating. We also have three breeding geese(3 others will be processed), 24chickens(4 meat birds waiting to be processed), four ducks (3hens, one Drake), 3 turkey hens (waiting to get a Tom). We also have fish and two cats. My daughter loves the ducks, my two year old loves the geese which try to hiss at everyone but him its funny how terrified the gander is of him he won't even his in his direction just runs all Joshua does is chase him lol. I am hoping to get my garden started soon once I able. I can't wait to have most of my groceries out the back door lol. We trying to buy some land as well after that I am looking at cows, sheep, pigs,and bees I might be farm obsessed lol. I homeschooling our oldest Lucy, and will the other two as well as you can guess I am a stay at home mom. I also like baking lol. I try to stay busy.


----------



## promiseacres

glad you started journal.


----------



## Latestarter

Excellent! Following


----------



## Dani4Hedgies

following along on your adventure


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I think I might need to take a class in taking it easy... I am not good at it lol. My husband has new father leave through work he gets four weeks of paid leave. Well he took one full week he then (started today) works Monday and Tuesday then has the rest of the week off. So far since he been gone I have cleaned most of the house swept, vacuumed, done dishes, cleaned up the toys, done laundry(still have to fold/hang yay..) I am going to mop shortly. I also started spring cleaning I been cleaning my kitchen cabinets today I finish possibly tomorrow. I also feed all the animals, milked the goat (about to go out and milk again), pasteurize some of the milk already, collected eggs. I am pretty sure my Dr would be furious with me lol. I am tired but same time restless I can't stand taking it easy. I have so far resisted my garden which involves using pick axe(thanks to all the clay) to get the weeds out then add some new dirt and then I can plant I almost had it done... Grr and all this rain I am so late on planting. Oh I forgot we have some new addition that have hatched five ducklings so far and nine chicks I have more eggs due to hatch. Chicken eggs on the 19th duck eggs on the 27th and geese eggs can hatch from the 27-april3rd. Lol my husband might decide I cant be left alone after today lol oh well I feel better the house is clean.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Glad to have ya aboard!!....sounds like ya have quite a bit on your plate there....but, then again I was young at one time, too. I was wondering what breed of duck ya have?
We have 12 ducks....10hens and 2drakes....Rouens and Khaki Campbelss.....they are a real hoot!.....feel free to post some pics of ya are willing to share....cause if ya hang around ya will surely see plenty that others are sharing.....
Again.....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Three are roun cambell mixes I had a cambell drake oringnally and roun hens they were killed by one of our dogs at the time I saved some of the eggs from their nest which are three of our ducks now and one is a perkin mixed with something. The hens I have this time are kinda funny they tend to climb into the chicken coop up ramps and across beams to go to the nesting boxes that are four foot off the ground to lay their eggs.


----------



## greybeard

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I also like baking lol.


Can you make Kolaches?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I don't see why not its just sausage wrapped in a bread. I make a version for my husband using little smokies and croissants


----------



## greybeard

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I don't see why not its just sausage wrapped in a bread. I make a version for my husband using little smokies and croissants


That, is a pig-in-a-blanket, Klobansik or klobasniky.

This, is a Kolache, and every Texan should know that, almost from birth.
(all native Texans do)
http://texashillcountry.com/wp-content/uploads/Kolache-in-car-Rs-680x390.jpg

This is some kind of impersonation of a Kolache, an usurper of the term, an abomination, straight from the pits of hades...a hot dog by any other name is still a hot dog..
http://texashillcountry.com/wp-content/uploads/Klobasniky-rs-680x390.jpg

https://toriavey.com/toris-kitchen/kolache/
_
*Ingredients*
*Dough*

1 package active dry yeast (¼-ounce/7 grams/2¼ teaspoons), 1¾ teaspoons instant yeast, or 1 cake fresh yeast (0.6-ounce/18 grams)
1 cup warm milk (105 to 115°F for dry yeast; 80 to 85°F for fresh yeast)
1/2 cup unsalted butter, softened, or ¼ cup butter and ¼ cup shortening (1 stick/4 ounces/120 grams)
2 large eggs (6 tablespoons/3.5 ounces/100 grams)
6 tbsp granulated sugar (3 ounces/80 grams)
1 tsp table salt
1 tsp grated lemon zest and/or ½ teaspoon ground mace or nutmeg (optional)
4 cups unbleached all-purpose or bread flour (17 ounces/500 grams)
*Egg Wash*

1 large egg (beaten)
1 tsp cream, milk, or water
*Cheese Topping*

16 oz farmer cheese or cream cheese, softened (455 grams OR 10 ounces (285 grams) farmer cheese and 6 ounces (170 grams) softened cream cheese)
1/2 cup granulated sugar or more to taste (3.5 ounces/100 grams)
2 large egg yolks
2 tbsp all-purpose flour (optional)
1 tsp vanilla extract (OR 1 teaspoon grated lemon zest, ½ teaspoon ground cinnamon, or ½ teaspoon grated nutmeg)
*Poppy Seed Topping*

2 cups poppy seeds
1 cup milk or water (8.5 ounces/240 grams)
1 1/2 cups granulated sugar (10.5 ounces/300 grams)
1 tbsp fresh lemon juice or 3 tablespoons unsalted butter
Pinch salt
1 tsp grated lemon zest (optional)
*Prune Topping*

1 lb pitted prunes, or 8 ounces pitted prunes and 8 dried pitted cherries (455 grams/about 36 medium/3 cups)
2 cups water (17 ounces/485 grams)
1/2 cup granulated sugar (3.5 ounces/100 grams)
1 tbsp lemon juice or prune juice
1/2 tsp ground cinnamon
1/8 tsp ground cloves (optional)
*Apricot Topping*

2 cups dried apricots (12 ounces/340 grams)
1 cup orange juice (or 1 cup water and 1 tablespoon lemon juice) (8.5 ounces/240 grams)
1/2 cup granulated sugar, light brown sugar, or honey (3.5 ounces/100 grams)
1-2 tbsp lemon juice or dark rum
*Blueberry Topping*

1/3 cup granulated sugar (80 mL)
3 tbsp cornstarch (45 mL)
Pinch salt
Pinch ground cinnamon (optional)
2 cups blueberries (about 10 ounces/285 grams)
2 tbsp lemon juice (30 mL)
*Cherry Filling*

1/2 cup granulated sugar (3.5 ounces/100 grams/120 ml)
1/4 cup cornstarch (1.25 ounces/35 grams)
1 1/4 cups reserved cherry juice (300 mL)
28 oz pitted sour cherries (800 grams/4 cups)
*Posipka (optional)*

1 cup granulated sugar (7 ounces/200 grams)
1/2 cup all-purpose flour (2.125 ounces/60 grams)
1-1 1/2 tsp ground cinnamon (optional)
1/4 cup butter, melted (½ stick/2 ounces/60 grams)
_


----------



## frustratedearthmother

@greybeard  - dang it - you're gonna force me to go make some.  I haven't made 'em in years - way back when I was married into a Czech family.  It's been awhile, but once a baker... 

Gotta go find some poppy seed filling.  Nope, I don't make that part from scratch.  If I can actually get myself to follow through I'll probably make prune too...maybe apricot.  Spring break is next week, my granddaughter wants to do some baking - no more excuses I guess.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

That reminds me of the Danish/cinnamon roll. There are so many pastry items that people call kolache. I never made that one but I am not big on sweets might be the reason.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok this kid (goat kid lol) is driving me nuts he so goofy. He can walk and stand, I walked over to him and he goes spread eagle and refuses to stand he apparently wanted to be picked up and feed. This morning he refused to eat more then two oz because he wanted to lay in my lap and nap.... He so lazy and laid back compared to his mother and her sister when they we younger its night and day.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I just got done feeding the buckling and I noticed that both his eyes are cloudy like he has cataract very mild ones but yeah does that mean he is bind I mean I seen him follow and go to my kids maybe he mildly blind. I shinned a light in his eyes one side didn't seem to react to much the other side the entire eyelid went wider like.... As far as I know we aren't selelium deficient I could be wrong my phone be acting up so when I try to look it freaks out... I do provide loose minerals that does have selelium and they do get valf manna in the grain mixture I give them as well. Thoughts?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I was worried about your little guy when you mentioned that he wasn't really enthusiastic about his bottle...this next symptom sounds like he's really got a problem.  Can you get him to a vet?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Most of the time he eats pretty well and attacks the bottle. It's only maybe one bottle that he barely drinks. Thats normally if I interrupt his nap time lol. But It depends how much the vets going to charge. I plan on trying to get him seen the amount for the visit isn't bad just concerned on how much treatnent will cost.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I just got done feeding the buckling and I noticed that both his eyes are cloudy like he has cataract very mild ones but yeah does that mean he is bind I mean I seen him follow and go to my kids maybe he mildly blind. I shinned a light in his eyes one side didn't seem to react to much the other side the entire eyelid went wider like.... As far as I know we aren't selelium deficient I could be wrong my phone be acting up so when I try to look it freaks out... I do provide loose minerals that does have selelium and they do get valf manna in the grain mixture I give them as well. Thoughts?



Can you post any photos? Does he have a temp? 

 Could it be pinkeye? I had one goat get it and she got a cloudy eye that was soon fixed up with treatment.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Give me a bit and I go out and take some. Putting kids down for nap/quite time also pasteurizing milk. I have some pink eye antibiotic somewhere I used it for the rabbits when they had it. It's starts with a t if I can find it do you think that will work I have to find it to spell it correctly but I can get more from the feed store its for goats as well.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle

I hope everything is ok with your goat kid.  I would love to see pictures also.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Best ones I could get my phones camera leaves much to be desired


----------



## DustyBoot

greybeard said:


> That, is a pig-in-a-blanket, Klobansik or klobasniky.
> 
> This, is a Kolache, and every Texan should know that, almost from birth.
> (all native Texans do)
> http://texashillcountry.com/wp-content/uploads/Kolache-in-car-Rs-680x390.jpg
> 
> This is some kind of impersonation of a Kolache, an usurper of the term, an abomination, straight from the pits of hades...a hot dog by any other name is still a hot dog..
> http://texashillcountry.com/wp-content/uploads/Klobasniky-rs-680x390.jpg
> 
> https://toriavey.com/toris-kitchen/kolache/
> 
> _*...*_



Blame the Czech bakeries in West, Texas. They're on I-35 between Waco and Dallas and have everyone convinced that klobasniky are kolaches. It's bad enough that, having lived in the Austin and/or Waco area most of my life, I call them kolaches for the sake of convenience even though I know better.


----------



## DustyBoot

That'll teach me not to read to the end before posting. I don't know anything, but I sure hope you're able to get answers and the little guy is ok!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I am just aa frustrated my husband says we can't take him. We might be able to sale a healthy buckling for 150 and spending 46 just to get him seen he says is to much .....I get his point but I don't have to like it. So please tell me its pink eye...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol well that makes me feel better about the kolache I was born in texarkana and lived in austin, corpus and San Antonio area


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I am just aa frustrated my husband says we can't take him. We might be able to sale a healthy buckling for 150 and spending 46 just to get him seen he says is to much .....I get his point but I don't have to like it. So please tell me its pink eye...



I'm hoping some experts will be able to help soon.  I still have a lot to learn.  Can you tell if he scratched his eye or injured it?  Is it just one eye? Are his eyes leaky or dry?

ETA: How is he acting? Anything unusual or odd in his behavior?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

It's both eyes he acts like he can see some what he follows my human kids and has followed his mother. He likes attention. He not very active but that could be because he can't see. He eats pretty well, he talks and wags his tale for us and the herd. I shinned a light in both eyes one side didn't react at all but the other did. The pictures are of both eyes. They aren't leaking and he doesn't have temp. He really only gets active when we are with him or he with the adults. I not sure what to do for him... I started giving him some viatems to help him. He is also still on the skinny side but once again might be because he can't see. He eats about 6oz each sitting so I am not sure what the issue is.


----------



## greybeard

frustratedearthmother said:


> @greybeard  - dang it - you're gonna force me to go make some.  I haven't made 'em in years - way back when I was married into a Czech family.  It's been awhile, but once a baker...
> 
> Gotta go find some poppy seed filling.  Nope, I don't make that part from scratch.  If I can actually get myself to follow through I'll probably make prune too...maybe apricot.  Spring break is next week, my granddaughter wants to do some baking - no more excuses I guess.


Kroger...next to the canned pie filling. Bought 2 cans today at the Kroger in New Caney. I got some dried apricots too...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

They rearranged our Kroger - hate it when they do that!  But, that's the first place I'll look!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken

How is your guy today?

Tagging a few folks who will be better able to give advice than I... @Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer @Latestarter


----------



## Jesusfreak101

He doing fine his only problem is his eyes really. He gets in and out of his house fine and walks around fine. Outside of his eyes and him being some what skinny which I I think is partly my fault for not being able to feed at night actually now that I think about it. My newborn son wakes up the moment I get out of bed he pretty much breastfeeds all night so getting up to feed Dancer is not really possible at night.(dancer is the kid's name)


----------



## Southern by choice

what breed is this? how old?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Nubian and he a week old as of today


----------



## Southern by choice

Are they G6S negative?
Blindness, appetite, sluggish eating are G6S symptoms.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I honestly don't know my girls and buck whereby this way when they were kids they were chunky looking were very active and healthy. I know my girls arent show quality because of their ears. The herds they came from where off a dairy farm so not sure. I haven't had them tested


----------



## Jesusfreak101

He the buckling has a good appetite most of the time. But he is not very active and seems not to be able to see I posted pictures of his eyes they very cloudy one he seems to be able to see some out of the other not at all.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

If the G6s positive does that mean every kid will be this way?


----------



## DustyBoot

Results of a quick Google search: https://www.hobbyfarms.com/test-your-nubian-goat-for-g6s-mutation-2/


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok that was alot of info..... Ok so most likely both my doe and buck are carriers then....


----------



## Southern by choice

Depends- 
You can pull hair samples and have DNA testing done without blood draws.
UC Davis /VGL  does them. If you are part of a registry it is substantially discounted.

If  a goat is Affected, Carrier, Normal bred to Affected, Carrier or Normal  you can determine outcome by doing a simple punnett square.



Jesusfreak101 said:


> Ok that was alot of info..... Ok so most likely both my doe and buck are carriers then....


 Not necessarily. 

An example of this is here  (this is determining ears on a mini but it is example of use of punnett square
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/mini-manchas-breeding-trouble-x-henry.36927/#post-526231

Basically you would plug in NN for Normal AA Affected.... where a NA comes up is a Carrier
Probability is the key-

Carrier to Carrier= you have a 25%NN, 50%NA and 25%AA  probability 

Blindness can also be deficiency, vitamin A is critical for eyes as well as others. 
There are also other factors, disease etc.


----------



## Southern by choice

Remember probability- just because you can have 25/50/25 doesn't mean you will- you could end up with all AA, all NA, or all NN

When starting out with livestock it takes money... getting healthy disease free animals, feeding, care, etc is all part of it... what that does is builds a healthy herd for you to do something with... be it meat or milk or both. In the long run not finding these things out and learning through issues that arise means in the long run you will spend far more on issues that you will up front.


----------



## BoboFarm

I'm so sorry to hear that Dancer isn't 100%. I hate to be this person, but what is your goal for him? Will he be staying with you? Do you plan on selling him? I think spending the $46 on finding out what's wrong with him, if anything, is well worth it. If you plan on breeding your doe and buck again it would also be worth investing in the above mentioned testing, especially if you plan on selling future kids. Making sure you have healthy foundation stock is the first step towards healthy returns from kids.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well our goals is either to sale kids or use them for meat. I would love to get him seen but I can't go against my husband on that. It seems more likely to be the G6S all things considered. I took these right after he drank 6oz bottle.


----------



## Southern by choice

I would suspect G6S with the pics too and symptoms.  

I am getting ready to pull hairs and send in my tests to VGL for G6S on my kids. It is easy to do and no need for blood or anything. 

You simply pull 30 hairs with root and send in. 

Without a discount through a registry it is more expensive...
https://www.vgl.ucdavis.edu/services/goat.php


----------



## Jesusfreak101

There nothin g I can do to help him if that is what he has correct?


----------



## Southern by choice

Correct.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

My husband had to put dancer down today... He could barely stand he tried to walk but just fell. He couldn't stand up on his own we had to help him up he was covered in urine and fecal. I am going to be getting an alpine or different breed of buck I can't take this again.


----------



## BoboFarm

I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## promiseacres

sorry


----------



## DustyBoot

I'm so sorry. It sounds like there may have been nothing you could do for him, but you did try and he was well cared for.


----------



## Pastor Dave

I am not recommending you go against your husband's wishes in regards to going to a vet in the future, but as stubborn as I can be, my wife is pretty influential in making me deal with reason and or the cold shoulder, etc. Surely he would listen to your persuasion, in a loving way of course.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I think his biggest issue was that we have a newborn baby so with now three kids and trying to get out of debt and save for a house/land is part of the issue. We plan on testing the adults for several things so he said it was ok to test them. Turns out my buck should be have a normal gene considering both his parents tested normal.


----------



## Southern by choice

Then it could be a "failure to thrive" which can happen with no real apparent reason - without a necropsy you won't know.
By any chance did the breeder send you a copy of the Normal paperwork?

If sire is normal that regardless of the female you wouldn't get an affected... you may get all carriers.
There is a database on FB that people put their results up.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Yes she sent me both for the sire and the dam of my buck


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry you lost the little guy. Hope you have better luck next time.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

It's okay... Seems this year full of hard lessons. It has given me the chance to learn more about the breed I probably would have never known about G6S otherwise. I atleast know that my buck shouldn't be a carrier basised off his sire and dam. And I learn all about minerals and vitamins. Ijust have aIot of learning still to do.


----------



## greybeard

It's tough to take, but Anytime anyone is going to raise livestock, they will lose some...we all do, and sometimes, even with necropsy, we never know for sure why.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Thank you for listening to your husband. He is a wise man. He has his family to think of first. It is hard to put animals down but for most of us it is a part of life.  An animal is an animal and people come first. And sometimes that means weighing the option of how much the animal is worth financially.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

So sorry to hear about your little buckling! 

Hope your human baby is doing well and his siblings are adjusting well!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

The kids are doing great they actually are completely obsessed with their little brother. They fight over who gets to hold him, help with him its actually funny and annoying lol. I was breastfeeding and Joshua (2year old) kept asking to hold Josiah and would get mad at me if I told him the baby was eating so he had to wait lol. It's funny everyone always has warned me about adding another baby and the older getting jealous I don't have that issue so far they each have been over joyed and obsessed with the new addition.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well I will say I am getting to much milk lol. We actually havent been able to keep up. We have five and half gallons in our fridge. I am going to have to start baking more, make ice cream and learn how to make cheese and ect to cut back on the amount. The goats are doing great. My doe daisy is starting toget wider. II happy she starting to look fatter finally. Buck has gain weight as well. I been letting the girls out in the pasture with out him (he naughty and won't stay in the field he come back home and start knocking over my feed barrels). I am deciding what to do with my turkey hens whether I am going to keep them or go ahead and process them they extremely friendly however that makes them not afraid of the kids and every once in a while one will go over and grab the two year olds fingers and shake acting like she trying to rip food apart that happen when they where out (I haven't let them out since or near the kids since it happened the kids have never hand feed them either that I can recall) so with out a Tom I don't have much use for their eggs either besides eating and I have 20+ chicken hens so eggs aren't really need. I just tend to get rid of any animal that has threatened the kids. The geese we have are afraid of the kids so I am conflicted about the turkeys they are one of my favorites. I also can't a afford a Tom and I would be waiting for several years before getting one because of the kids and moving...I am stuck with the rabbits and geese (Lucy loves the bunnies Joshua loves the geese) decision decisions...


----------



## Latestarter

Great pics of the DH & kids! Thanks for sharing.  Dad looks like he's ready for a nap (kinda reminds me of me ) I have a good excuse though... I'm old and fat!


----------



## Pastor Dave

Holding a sleeping baby is a good sleep aid. Any time I did, always got tired and fell asleep with them. Maybe the heart and breathing rhythm, not sure. Good napping buddies.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol they where all three asleep I woke daddy up by using the flash on my phone lol.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I have three and they all adjusted well and doted over the next. I think that allowing them to help and participate whenever possible was a huge way to encourage the older kiddos to not be jealous. 

Surplus milk! Yay! You could try homemade yogurt too. It’s yummy. It’s like a plain Greek yogurt. We added things to it and it was quite wonderful. I look forward to making more when we have more milk. 

I wouldn’t take a chance on a turkey that could be a threat to my kiddo. If you don’t really have a use for them (you have the chickens you mentioned) and won’t be able to get a Tom for sometime, I’d put them in the freezer and wait until I could start over. That would be money in the bank too! Less feed and each could provide meat for several meals. (I love to cook up a turkey and freeze the leftovers in like cubes-small chunks- to make turkey and noodles, turkey noodle soup, turkey pot pie, turkey wraps, turkey enchiladas. One of my go-tos for when I don’t have time or energy to start a meal from scratch!) 

Nothing like sleeping with a kiddo on your chest! I miss it!!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I think all the recipes I been looking at have overload my brain some of the cheese recipes claim they simple but then you look at the recipe and its confusing lol could just be my brain. And yeah I been leaning towards processing them just disappointed I guess. Plus adds more birds for me to process lol I am behind I have five-six chickens, two or three geese and now three turkeys. I dreading the geese so many feathers.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Haven’t made cheese yet as I haven’t had excess milk but I plain on starting with chèvre and/or mozzarella. Both are supposed to be on the beginners list. I know that @Southern by choice makes chèvre and some kind of dessert cheese that she posts yummy pics of! @Devonviolet has made homemade mozzarella and several other types. They might be able to give you some pointers or share their recipes. 

I want a plucker! I’m sure you will now too! Lol
https://louisville.craigslist.org/grd/d/chicken-turkey-feather-plucker/6493168391.html
We have some friends that built one too! Very interesting idea and makes processing chickens so much more fun!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I need up looking at a plucker last year when I processed 10+ birds it took me three days to finish. The kids helped for a few minutes lol the quickly tired of pulling feathers. I probably start with one of those I was looking at cottage cheese and a few others the cottage cheese recipe (one of the several recipes for the cheese) grossed me out I am not sure I would be OK with letting my kids eat it. It calls for you to leave it on the counter for 1-2 days I am not to comfortable with that one


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I don’t know about that either! I know that cellars are used for some aging...I need to look into some of that more. 

I just had the thought that @babsbag if starting a dairy! Duh! I’m sure she could offer some guidance on cheeses!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I need all the guidance I can get. Milk products aren't something I care to miss handle.


----------



## Southern by choice

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I need up looking at a plucker last year when I processed 10+ birds it took me three days to finish. The kids helped for a few minutes lol the quickly tired of pulling feathers. I probably start with one of those I was looking at cottage cheese and a few others the cottage cheese recipe (one of the several recipes for the cheese) grossed me out I am not sure I would be OK with letting my kids eat it. It calls for you to leave it on the counter for 1-2 days I am not to comfortable with that one



That is how it is cultured.

We usually have our cheese hanging in the cheesecloth but within a container.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So its safe that way the only other thing I saw that you did to it was add salt. Is that it?


----------



## Southern by choice

Jesusfreak101 said:


> The kids are doing great they actually are completely obsessed with their little brother. They fight over who gets to hold him, help with him its actually funny and annoying lol. I was breastfeeding and Joshua (2year old) kept asking to hold Josiah and would get mad at me if I told him the baby was eating so he had to wait lol. It's funny everyone always has warned me about adding another baby and the older getting jealous I don't have that issue so far they each have been over joyed and obsessed with the new addition.



I had 9 and all were overjoyed with each addition and excited when I was pregnant and with every birth. Jealousy is because of parents, not realizing it they promote such things. I always shake my head at that one.
Means your doing something right!   All kids should rejoice with a new addition!

Lovely family!


----------



## Pastor Dave

All those feathers, @Jesusfreak101, sound like time to make pillows and feather tick matresses. Do you use them for anything? I still have a feather pillow leftover that Grandma made once upon a time.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol no I haven't done that honestly I tend to make the yard look like pillows exploded lol


----------



## Devonviolet

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I was looking at cottage cheese and a few others the cottage cheese recipe (one of the several recipes for the cheese) grossed me out I am not sure I would be OK with letting my kids eat it. It calls for you to leave it on the counter for 1-2 days I am not to comfortable with that one


Actually, leaving the milk and/or cheese out on the counter is perfectly safe. It causes natural probiotics (good bacteria) to culture. That is what gives cheese much of its texture and flavor.  Mankind has been doing that since back in Jesus time, when they didn't have refrigeration.  Yogurt is a milk product that I'm sure Jesus, himself, ate a lot of.

These days, when you make many different kinds of cheese, you add a white powder, which is what we call "culture". Mesophilic is a very common one, that is added to the milk, and left on the counter from 8 to as many as 24 or 36 hours to culture, before you make the cheese. There are other culture powders, as well, that give different textures and flavors.  I use Mesophilic culture powder when I make Feta cheese.  It doesn't taste anything like the cheese you buy in the store. But, OMG it is SOOOO good!!! Chévre is another cheese that can be made with or without culture powder. It is an easy cheese to make.  I started with mozzarella. I was a bit nervous, and afraid of failure at first. In the beginning, I made a few mistakes, but but that's how we learn. I kept at it and now I pretty much make good mozzarella every time every time.

One good place to start is at Cheesemaking.com. That is where I buy all my cultures and rennet.  Here is a link to there Beginner's page:

https://www.cheesemaking.com/learn/cheese-making-1-2-3.html

I bought a cheese making eBook on Amazon, and has it loaded onto Kindle on my iPad. I could be wrong, but, I think I only paid about $10 for it.  It's called:

Home Cheese Making: Recipes for 75 Delicious Cheeses
By Ricki Carroll

I turn to it a lot when I am in cheese making mode.

You could also look on YouTube, for videos showing how to make Chévre or mozzarella.  I did that before making my first batch of mozzarella and it did help give me the confidence to start.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Wow! Y’all made me feel so much better about leaving cheese out while it’s being made. It completely makes sense now! Thanks all!

Now to just get enough milk to try making some!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

That is good to know about the cheese thank you diffently  makes me feel better I just feel odd about look up recipe and choosing the best one


----------



## Southern by choice

@Devonviolet  did a great job explaining! 

It is IMO "normal" for it to feel strange about leaving it out... everyone I know, including me, felt the same way.
I am still afraid to make Feta by myself. @babsbag has to fly all the way from California to my place to make Feta. That's why I love her- just for the Feta! 

I think starting with chevre is the easiest and the cheese that you can do so much with... eat it plain, mix in the flavors you like, sweet, savory... it really is as simple is pastuerize the milk coll til the temp that your culture tells you to. Add culture, gently stir, leave it sit til it curds.... drain into cheesecloth, hang. Save some whey just in case you hang to long and it is dry. Do what you want with it.

WHen I make bagel spreads with my chevre I hang the cheese til it is a bit dry... this way when I add real maple syrup and chopped walnuts it is creamy  but still like a spread.
Anything I use with liquid I make drier. If you do honey they drier... if you do garlic and chive or something like that you want it creamy... you just open up your cheesecloth, take a spoon and dig into the middle... you learn as you go. Depending on how much cheese you have hanging too.... 5 lbs of cheese will hang longer than 1-2 lbs.
When we have a big batch I just separate into 2 or 3 cloths and hang.

I have lots of pictures if you want to see a step by step


----------



## babsbag

I love homemade Feta cheese, and it is time to make some more.  When I get the dairy up and running...come on ladies, let those kids out  ...I want to get a vacuum sealer for aging my Feta. The dairy inspector is a little concerned about a big vat of brine sitting around since I am also bottling milk so another way to do the Feta is to salt it and vacuum seal it for a few weeks. I really think that will be easier than babysitting a brining tank anyways, I just need the money to buy the sealer.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I can't wait to try recipes I really need to get equipment for cheese making for sure. I debating about moving times when I milk... I currently haven't made milking the first session until about noon and the second around ten pm and I getting tired of being so tired lol. I want to move the first to 6am and the other at 6pm


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well started tonight on milking early just hoping I don't mess up the amount of milk I am getting.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I am starting to think I have a defective male bunny (got him yesterday day) he not eating or interested in the girl bunnies he just sits in the corner of the cage.... My friend has some more male rabbits I might get another from her. He was by himself in a cage in the corner she had seven males most where two to a cage and have been fighting this one was the best looking and not beat up plus calm so I took him.. I starting to question if I picked the wrong male. I really wanted the biggest one so he could pass on his genes. My girls are not show quality bunnies and are small for California rabbits. My only issue if I wait to long the other six will be butchered so no more cheap show bunny access for me.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Not experienced with rabbits but maybe he’s just stressed and needs to settle in??

I will tag two people that may know more and they would know some others to tag. 

@samssimonsays @promiseacres


----------



## promiseacres

Probably needs time. 
Is he drinking? 
Eating anything, greens, hay, ect? 
How old? Are his testicles dropped?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ugh he a hundred and some odd days old i haven't seen him eat or drink yet. They have a water bottle thingy, I give them grass and grain mix. Oats, barley, sunflower seeds and calf manna. I just got home I went to store as soon as I get baby to sleep I am running out there to milk and check on bunny, chicks and ducklings. Slightly going crazy today....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

OK so he eating took some more grass walked away and watch from a far he was eating brat just worried me. I nervous after all the losses


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well turns out my buck gets his butt kicked by my breeding gander lol nothing quite like watching a 200lb goat get his butt handed to him by a goose he was harassing.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle

Sometimes it takes a rabbit some time to get used to a new home, or the doe may not be in heat.  I usually keep 2 males on hand that way if one male ain't feeling it I have a back up. Rabbits are unique animals and everyone is different in his or her own way.


----------



## samssimonsays

SOmetimes the Doe will also be beating up the buck when you're not looking. They can be territorial to new rabbits especially bucks. If he's being kept with other rabbits, keep an eye on his genitals as the ladies WILL play dirty and go for them in my experience.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So far they all lay around together but I haven't seen any damage on him thankfully. He quite lazy andblaid back... Lol II let him our in the yard with us and he just lets all of us walk up to him and pick him up. My girls would have been long gone. One fine with being petted the other not so much but both prefer to be free.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well I wanted almost cry over how much milk I had to get rid of today like four or five gallons had gone bad..... I really need to get cheese making equipment and I need to try to make butter, butter a pain..


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Try freezing it next time...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I will just have limited jars and space right now once I am able to buy more jars it will be easier to keep it.


----------



## Simpleterrier

Do u keep your buck and does together? 

We raised Rex rabbits for years. We would never house opposites together. And when u wanted to breed you took the doe to the buck and never the buck to the doe. If u did it backwards the doe would fight the buck and try to kill him. But in the bucks pen it was fine.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

My two does have been kept with a buck and have never fought or hurt the buck. But this my second year with them so I am pretty new. I might just gotten extremely blessed again with our bunnies.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well its official   I am goat crazy.... I was out milking one of our does (lilly only one milking). What should happen but the first thunderstorm hits then hail happens and we on the dangerous side of the house where its less protected so the only way to get to the front porch is going through the house so I take Lilly through the house. Lol my two year old son was telling me no goats in the house lol opps.


----------



## Jennifer Hinkle

Jesusfreak101 said:


> My two does have been kept with a buck and have never fought or hurt the buck. But this my second year with them so I am pretty new. I might just gotten extremely blessed again with our bunnies.


I have always kept my male in a cage by himself and then taken the doe to him to breed.  I have never kept a buck with the does. I would believe this would keep him from wanting to breed. Absense makes the heart grow fonder. I have never heard of keeping the buck with the does.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I suppose if I seperate him I probably need to get another male for companionship?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

OK so our adventure with milking needs help... How do you get a doe to stop stomping while milking. My husband wants to tie her legs in the past when I have hobbled one or both back legs its caused her to freak out even more. Her tears are the issue they point in to the hollow of her legs if I let her fill up to much which makes hard as all get out to milk and with a newborn I am having a hard time getting out there the same time everyday and I can't milk her and hold him basised off all the kicking (holding him technically referring to wearing him in a front backpack). I would like her to stop kicking my husband has milked her three times for me and gets made when she kick/stomps and gets his arm. She not kicking to hurt more like she annoyed by what's being done. Thoughts?


----------



## Latestarter

IMHO, Tie those legs down until she learns that she's going to get milked no matter what. Eventually she'll learn that it's a whole lot better to just stand quiet and let you get it done with. It will be an exercise in frustration and aggravation until she settles down. You should also handle your doe kids from birth, all over, especially their udder area, mouth, nose, ears, etc. so they come to expect/accept it as normal and not something to freak out about. Helps down the line.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I been touching her while I was training her on the milk stand. I thought it would help. It's just frustrating that she keeps stomping.


----------



## promiseacres

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I suppose if I seperate him I probably need to get another male for companionship?


I wouldn't, rabbits generally are very territorial.... they do just fine by theirselves. Does more so but bucks will fight also. Any that grow up together with plenty of room do ok long term. 
Good luck with your nanny sounds annoying.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well we decided to start milking once a day instead of twice. I been extremely exhausted lately from late night milkings, the baby and kids. Plus the milk we getting is way to much. And before I switched her over her production had started going down from 2 quart jars each milking to one. So yeah I guess we see how this goes. Since its her first time I am trying to get to worried about it. I am also thinking come July we have another doe in milk so yeah trying to just enjoy the ride its been busy. My two year old had a mild temp this morning along with a stuffy nose, the four year old has just a stuffy nose mo fever, the baby seems just fine. I just hoping I can get the house clean before I go nutty. That and I hope my husband can keep the dang field mouse in the field and not in our house he found his way in last night,(shudders) I have issues with rodents.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

OK I am not sure what to do... My husband wants to sale the goats because we can't keep the milk from souring before we can use it. I pasteurized milk on the sixth and yesterday went to use it and it was already soured.... I have a about a gallon left a raw that isn't soured yet. I trying to figure out if I am doing something that's causing it or not. I pasteurize to 161f the pour the milk into a ice cream maker and it cools down with in 20-30 minutes. I then jar it and put it in the fridge... I know its fresh milk and such but I figured it would last a bit longer then three days... At this rate I would have to pasteurized every day which my husband whether I didn't. He kinda feeling neglected with all the changes recently. I spendbalot of time tending to the kids and then more time with the animals, then the house work I am pretty much non stop busy. I am between on what to do I am really tired to be honest so part of me the lazy tired part is OK with saling them. But I really don't want to sale them either I enjoy them. I am frustrated about having to put up new fencing because they won't stay in the field with the current fencing but I am OK with it I don't think my husband is through. If I can't use the milk it makes it hard for them to tell him we should keep them when the feed cost is a large portion of our budget.


----------



## promiseacres

sounds very frustrating. sometimes you just need to cut back? I know some people freeze the milk.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I don't pasteurize my milk at all and it routinely is good for over 10 days...   Freezing works well too.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I would love not to pasteurized but I been told to not give it to my two year old unless I pasteurized it. And he the whole reason we got the goats to began with. He allegic to cows milk and extremely picky eater so milk the highest protien item I normally get in him. I really don't want to give up when I Finally got to this point it will just make me irritable. I think I just going to have to freeze it and pasteurized it in as soon as I get it before everyone wakes up hello four am.


----------



## Latestarter

I'm not really sure why your milk is going sour so quick... It seems to me that there must be something else going on... All that aside, maybe it's better to let the goats go for now? Maybe come back to them a few years down the line?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

There has to be some reason I don't know I pasteurized what I got yesterday and it taste great. So no clue maybe she was eating something I don't know. I am going to give it a while to see if I can find a balance. I trying to get the older two on a new schedule so hoping that helps.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Here a picture of what I am dealing with. Took this right before milking. And just for fun the chucky boy.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lucy and Joshua enjoy trail mix. Anything she does he has to do lol


----------



## Bayleaf Meadows

Once a day milking works great for me.  It really allows me a lot more peace of mind.  The milk I get doesn't sour that fast- it lasts at least a week.  I make kefir, too, which tastes a lot like yogurt.  Once in a while I make cheese.  I am not too good at it, but it isn't that hard and can be used in recipes.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

It is alot easier already then having to rush everything to go milk the second time. I got the kids going to bed early and waking up early now. Now if only the house would clean itself lol I settle for the dish and laundry to do itself lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

OK I am going to go crazy. I need ideals. We have chickens, geese, ducks and we'll yesterday my husband and I processed some birds(3 Cornish rocks, 3 geese) when I started feathering the water hadn't finished heating up yet. A little after the first bird I notice I felt bugs crawling on me everywhere (shudders) they where yellow chicken lice. Lucy and I where the only ones with then on us so we showered after finishing feather for the chickens. I plan on treating the rest of the birds even through I haven't seen any on them. Along with the coop but I need something natural so it won't hurt the human kids and since I am breastfeeding. And will these effect the goats?


----------



## promiseacres

Jesusfreak101 said:


> OK I am going to go crazy. I need ideals. We have chickens, geese, ducks and we'll yesterday my husband and I processed some birds(3 Cornish rocks, 3 geese) when I started feathering the water hadn't finished heating up yet. A little after the first bird I notice I felt bugs crawling on me everywhere (shudders) they where yellow chicken lice. Lucy and I where the only ones with then on us so we showered after finishing feather for the chickens. I plan on treating the rest of the birds even through I haven't seen any on them. Along with the coop but I need something natural so it won't hurt the human kids and since I am breastfeeding. And will these effect the goats?


lice are species specific
I would dust the hens and coop with sevin dust, but not sure if it's ok if you're BF. Maybe someone has some better insight


----------



## Latestarter

Sevin is a poison that will work, but I wouldn't use it with breast feeding. You'd be far better off with permethrin or pyrethrum  http://www.livingwithbugs.com/permethrin_pyrethrum.html   Since it is a derivative of chrysanthemums it is natural (or the man made equivalent) and is deadly to many bugs but will not harm humans or your goats. It should also not affect the goat's milk.

You will need to completely clean out the chicken coop and spray it down paying close attention to cracks and crevasses. You then spray the birds down before putting them back in the cleaned coop. If you have wood ash (from a wood fire), you can add that to where the chickens dust bathe. Water drained through wood ash produces lye. The birds dust bathing in the ash does a great job of reducing/eliminating many skin issues/parasites. Inside the coop, you can add food grade DE to the bedding to help control insects but DE only works when dry. it is useless when wet.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Have any of you use elector psp? It's spinosad, I been told to use that on backyard chickens its expensive but says it can be used for all the animals we have and bonus it kill flies, fleas, mites, lice, and ants (one of the biggest problems we have is fire and havester ants).


----------



## Jesusfreak101

OK if I do the permithrin, about the goats I have pregnant doe and of course the doe i milk would it be safe to use on them and if so whats the the with drawl period. I am thinking of just treating everyone since we have had these lice there probably other nastys around. I would like to make sure no fleas and ect get near the kids. The only ones I have seen fleas on are the cats. So yeah... I just have a bug melt down lol. But if the a withdrawal for the milk for either I might wait to treat Lilly until I really need to since we need the milk. She producing one to two quart jars a day. Yeah and the kids have been drinking about one jar a day if not one and a half, plus what I use to cook with some days they don't drink any but most of the time they do.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well now starting garden, got some weeding done today. I am hoping to be able to plant this weekend. we see how that goes but I want to have it done before Tuesday next week. The goats have been eating nothing but pasture so milk is pretty much free (lilly gets grain and Daisy get a very small amount to help train her to milk). Next few days I be heading to feed store for bug treatment for the birds and yard. Kinda want to treat with something with no withdrawal time that's alot of eggs to waste when we get close to 2 dozen.


----------



## goats&moregoats

Sorry I have no input on the lice issue. Hope all works out for you.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Would diamacetous earth be an option? Southern suggested it for the lice on my goats since it’s all natural with no withdraw and safe for my human kids to help with. They had a blast helping me rub the dust into all the goats. DH and I then did all the pens. It worked really well. I was impressed. I’ve noticed a tiny bit of itching start again so I plan to treat really soon so that the lice don’t get bad again. Just a thought.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I was thinking about it the mix reports in it some say it works others say it doesnt. It was my first thought I probably still do it since I am nervous about the chemical poisons and breastfeeding it just doesn't seem like a good idea. I just want them gone whenever I think about them I start itching.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

You made me start itching when you mentioned them!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol sorry. Well yesterday it got cold (well to cold for my five year old and me lol) 64 with lots of wind and no sun with a light rain ( went from 87s to 64 not nice). So no garden yesterday and it suppose to rain today. Other news my husband sold the bus(he bought it  to turn into rv(was talking about permanently living in it) changed his mind after third baby lol) we are officially out of debt now and everything extra goes to savings for a house now YAY I can't wait lol.Charlie is working today and maybe tomorrow. Money good but I like him home more.


----------



## Latestarter

Debt free is a status that is very hard for most to achieve. Even harder to stay that way over time. Congrats and best of luck with it!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thankfully we had very limited debt. Just some medical and credit cards.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay I have a problem, my daughter was carrying a duckling around (don't know for how long or if she dropped) but now it can move its legs some but it doesn't stand or swim like a duck it can't float either I had to recuse it from the tub it nearly drowned because it couldn't keep its head above water. I am going to keep it in a box for a few days and of course feed and water it anything else I can do for it?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Here another picture of it.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

No duck experience here but wanted to wish you the best with this one.


----------



## RollingAcres

Jesusfreak101 said:


> We trying to buy some land as well after that I am looking at cows, sheep, pigs,and bees I might be farm obsessed lol. I homeschooling our oldest Lucy, and will the other two as well as you can guess I am a stay at home mom. I also like baking lol. I try to stay busy.



 I just started reading your journal and I will be following!
I think we are all a little farm obsessed! I love baking as well and gardening!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Hey rolling acres how are you? I love that aboutsites like this one it's nice finding like mind folks. Most of my family thinks I am crazy lol. Which is probably true lol but oh well I enjoy it. I haven't had a problem with my milk since we cut back on milking. Well my garden isn't weeded yet however I knocked out a quarter of it. I only got to work on it two days one day for ten minutes and today about an hour. I met some one the other day that offered to help it it she gave me her number. And of course I am some what acquired around people lol I can write my thought better then talk.... However my punctuation and grammar need work lol. Might help if I was on computer instead of a phone but whatever lol oh I possibly going to be adding three more kids to my maddness(human kids). My sister in-law needs some one to watch her kids for her through the summer and after school. I be getting paid for it so yay more money towards a house. I so can't wait


----------



## RollingAcres

Looks like you will be busy, not like you haven't been busy enough. At least you will be getting paid for watching your nieces/nephews and help out your sister-in-law, a win for everyone! And hopefully soon you guys will save up enough for a house with acreage and you'll be able to get lots more animals! 
We currently have 2 hens and 2 cows. We plan on breeding one of the heifers and I have been debating when she does calf if I want to attempt milking her. If I do it, I would have to get up extra early, milk her, then get ready for work and go to work.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol I like being busy, keeps me out of trouble. I bake to much while bored lol. I might make some brownies and cookies in a little bit not really sure through we suppose to go to church tonight so will find out if we go our not depends on these storms. 

That's awesome careful with chicken fever lol I have it bad lol (22 hens, two roosters, six chicks lol).  What kind of hen? And what kind of cow. I know that some cows give 12 gallons a day that's alot of milk, I was only getting a gallon and couldn't keep up I can't imagine 12.


----------



## RollingAcres

I hear ya about baking when bored!
I have 1 easter egger and 1 Rhode island red. No rooster because he got mean and when he attacked my son that was the end of it. I have 2 Red Devon cows.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I know the mean roosters we had a few go in the freezer I learned that if you don't handle the roosters as chicks they stay away from everyone. I also have the kids chase them as they grow with sticks (the rooster never gets hit) the kids make them know who is bosy. I have friendly hens and terrified roosters. No mean animals are allowed. We have a easter egger/Leghorn rooster( named butter) and a full leghorn rooster (named popcorn) bother won't come four feet near the kids I like it that way. I never heard of that breed of cow I am going to research it now lol. My husband family has Charolais I believe.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

My son can be the pickest eater seriously...(techincally both boys are lol one hasn't a choice through lol) my two year old going through a phase. He likes chocolate (goat) milk, (sometimes) carrots, (at a restaurant only) dinosaur chicken nuggets, popcorn, fries(only from whataburger), Cheetos, and cereal (coco puffs, fuirt loops, captain crunch, corn flakes, cheers,ect), bacon I am going nutty with his eating habits...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

For the longest time he would only eat  berries, bananas, apples, green beans, corn, chicken nuggets (any kind), fries (any kind), nuts( pistachios, almonds, peanuts, pecan, cashews), corn dogs, peanut butter crackers, pretzals. He went from healthy to nothing but junk.


----------



## RollingAcres

Jesusfreak101 said:


> For the longest time he would only eat  berries, bananas, apples, green beans, corn, chicken nuggets (any kind), fries (any kind), nuts( pistachios, almonds, peanuts, pecan, cashews), corn dogs, peanut butter crackers, pretzals. He went from healthy to nothing but junk.


Kids, some of them do go through phases when it comes to food. I must say luckily my son has always been a good eater. He loves food .


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok at I was milking Lilly and white mucus like clumps came out I confused. Her udder is not hot (not more then normal for her body temp and a warm day). Once goat all the gunk out her milk was back to normal. I went ahead and finished her out on the boards and dumped the milk (filtered it and some clumps had got in the jar) the clumps only came out of one side so confused on that as well. What can I do to prevent this and to treat this if needed? She eating and drinking normally and seems healthly other wise and does this mean we can't drink the milk?


----------



## ldawntaylor

My instinctive thought with this is mastitis.  It often affects just one side.

I could be totally wrong and there be no problem too.

I had one goat with subclinical mastitis that occurred with no noticeable temperature.

If you haven't posted on the forum about goat health it might be a good idea to do so.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I did actually thank you sorry it took so long to get back to you. I started milk twice a day again (she makes to much milk so went to one day) so far since milk her last night and the morning there was no sign of any problems with her milk. I going to milk again tonight and twice again tomorrow after that if there still no problem I will go back to keeping the milk.


----------



## ldawntaylor

Not a problem, I noticed the other threads after responding here.  I doubt it hurts to have the info in more than one place.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok I know remember why I don't like milking twice a day lol I milk early and around 11pm- 12am. I want sleep lol. Ok so I am About to go out and milk her this morning but last night there was once again nothing in her milk. I have to figure out how to get out earlier at night to milk her. So far no more problems so thinking i caught it early maybe before anything set in who knows I am just happy its appears to be over. I am nervous about taking her back down to once a day since I started milking twice again. I am going have to before she due again..... Possibly some time in September.... I need another pen for my buck.... At least my house is clean so I am OK with the extra work lol. I also need to practice typing lol I keep missing words sorry guys. I need to practice my English grammar before I have to teach my daughter grammar... my husband plans to take us to movies tonight and Tomorrow as a mother's day celebration I am excited.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok so far it's just me and baby awake(husband at work). The house is quite. Oh and I forgot tomorrow night is a drive in movie I have never been and always wanted to go I am so excited!! And before I forget again HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO ALL THE MOTHERS OUT THERE YOU ROCK!!!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok so last night was awesome! The movie was great, granted it was three hours long. It ended at 12 am and we got home at one then got the kids to bed so probably got in bed at 1:30-2 am. I got up at 6:30. Next time we will not I repeat not being doing a late night movie on a day he has to go to work one so he can get sleep and I might get a nap lol. Any ways Lilly is still not having issues so I been saving the milk. I am stil l over the moon having milk outside when I need it lol. Around June 22 I should have a kid from Daisy so far she doesn't kick on the milk stand, oh and Lilly finally stopped kicking she only steps once during milking yay.


----------



## Latestarter

Really glad to hear that things are settling down to a nice happy routine for you.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

ok you know life is an adventure. Ok so this week could milk at my normal time get and at 3am( we argue about the time) my husband has a seizure. So that was just scary(only his second last one was four-five years ago, had sever memory loss and still doesn't remember much before said seizure) this time no memory loss just a few cuts and bruises. They are sending him to another neurologist to see what's happening. Outside of those things life has been well life lol crazy and hectic but lots of fun.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Wow!! Not good! Hope they figure out what’s causing them!


----------



## Mike CHS

I might have a problem finding a lot of fun in those kind of events but it shows you have a good handle on things.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol I have no handle on things I just have learned to trust the one that does. I guess close to two years ago my husband (after memory loss very long story)want a divorce. If it hadn't been for God we wouldnt be together. I am thankful for every moment together and after that major trial for us I have learned that worrying is over rated (grant I still try to sometimes) and I just need to trust God to work and ask him for help when I loss it which can be often.


----------



## promiseacres

prayers they figure it out.


----------



## RollingAcres

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Oh and I forgot tomorrow night is a drive in movie I have never been and always wanted to go I am so excited!!


Love the drive ins! I went for the first time last year and it was first time for my son as well. It was so much fun! We put some seats and a blanket for my son to lay in in the truck bed.



Jesusfreak101 said:


> ok you know life is an adventure. Ok so this week could milk at my normal time get and at 3am( we argue about the time) my husband has a seizure. So that was just scary(only his second last one was four-five years ago, had sever memory loss and still doesn't remember much before said seizure) this time no memory loss just a few cuts and bruises. They are sending him to another neurologist to see what's happening. Outside of those things life has been well life lol crazy and hectic but lots of fun.


Yikes! I hope they figure things out soon for your DH.


----------



## Latestarter

My favorite oldest daughter is epileptic. I've dealt with seizures since she was 4 years old when she had her first. It's a very hard thing to have to watch and it puts a helluva strain on the body (& brain) of the person going through it. My daughter has had multiple shoulder dislocations and surgeries as a result. She had a head on collision with a boulder and peeled her face up on the steering wheel, that called for a bunch of surgery... She no longer drives. She's face planted on concrete several times and the list goes on... She no longer can work, can't drive, and suffers from anxiety disorders on top of it all. She's presently trying to get SSI disability started. 

I hope they can determine what caused your husband's seizure. I hope he heals from the damages it caused.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I used to have them as a child thankfully I no longer do. I am not, nor was epileptic I don't believe he is either since he only had two in four nearly five years. He just has a tendency to standing when it starts that seems to cause a lot of damage. He gets seen on Tuesday by the neurologist. He other issue was when he was four he was shot with a shot gun so he has bbs still in him, one severed his optic nerve in one eye the bb is still there. Last time the did an MRI and it didn't show that the bb had moved so hopefully it still hasn't.

Other unrelated news... My doe snowball(rabbit) lost all three of her kits after a month( first on vanished) I found two this morning in the nesting box covered in ants. The off the ground the dang ants either killed them or the died some how and the ants found them


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok so Charlie had the test done wait to hear back. They were talking about a few more test yay... Anyways the kids are great(human) so that awesome. Lucy started kindergarten now and is doing great and listening YAY lol(homeschooling). 
Farm news.
Stormy my other doe (rabbit) had a litter of five, one died but the others are doing great. Snowball (rabbit doe) has been re breed so we see how this goes. By the end of this month beganing of July I should have kits, along with a goat kid, chicks(broody hen), ducklings(broody duck hens). Babies babies everywhere. So excited. I betting that daisy will give birth while I am working vbs. Either way I just thrilled. We keep about gallon of milk constantly in the fridge.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So far out of five kits two have died.two were extremely fat this morning and one of the remaining was skinny I made her feed it. I hoping its just those kits were weak...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok seriously starting to dislike rabbits... She lost all five the other three I found yesterday day full belly's looked like they were sleeping I thinking they may have gotten to hot???? High was 100+ so yeah I don't know... But if I don't get a litter soon that make it to adult hood my husband might make a push to get rid of them.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Wait until it cools off for more fall babies. I’ve read on her somewhere that that’s what most do...


----------



## greybeard

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Ok seriously starting to dislike rabbits... She lost all five the other three I found yesterday day full belly's looked like they were sleeping I thinking they may have gotten to hot???? High was 100+ so yeah I don't know... But if I don't get a litter soon that make it to adult hood my husband might make a push to get rid of them.



I have forgotten..what part of Tx are you in?
I ask, because my niece breeds/raises/sells Lionheads, Mini Rex, Harlequins, & Champagnes near Dayton Tx (20 miles SE of me) and she hasn't had much trouble from the heat that I'm aware of. R.E.Ws and American Blues too.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

South east of San Antonio in adkins.


----------



## greybeard

Jesusfreak101 said:


> South east of San Antonio in adkins.


ok..you get a few more degrees of heat than here in SE Tx but not much. 
I'll try to get over to niece's place and see how she is dealing with hi temps and other aspects..


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thanks you


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok well it's been crazy lol. Eggs have hatched 6-7 chicks total. No baby bunnies yet. And no goat kid. VBS has been fun, right before VBS week start my car decided it need to go in to the shop, I had some lady yell at me for breastfeeding in public uncovered (he Cries when covered and won't nurse), and after the first day of VBS Lucy has lice.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay so much for not getting a dog anytime soon. My sister law is moving and can't take her pup. A
The dog is four months old Australian lab mix. So far does pretty good with live stock she won't go near the birds or rabbits. She only want to be near my kids and goats now how to train her to herd the goats.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Is this goat in heat or pregnant ahhh!!! I thought buck breed her in may but now she has a cloud clearing discharge along with a mildly swollen vulva....
The doe that's due just a a swollen vulva...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well spring cleaning in summer is happening. completely emptied the goat house and washed out the floor the best I could. There now fresh hay before any kids are born. I also got the goats some alfalfa before to help. They been getting extra sunflower seeds since I have yet been able to get the selenium supplement but they gotten calf manna, free choice minerals, their copper and of course grain. Hoping these kids work out better then the first. I be separating my buck shortly to his dismay once i am able to throw a divider in their current yard. Or I might build another pen haven't decided yet. But either way he moving.


----------



## promiseacres

Spring cleaning is good anytime.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Next is my house Lucy brought home live again so I am going into full blown freak out mode. So far no else has them. Joshua got a hair cut so he went from long for a boy to nearly a buzz cut. I need a cut so I went ahead and cut it myself as well. There seems to be a never ending supply of work around here lol. I need to pretty much clean the whole house again. So I am hoping to have it done shortly. I need to clean the chicken pen. I need to butcher some birds. And I need to separate the kits from mom they are about to be six weeks old and they are doing awesome. I have five still out of six. I am also slowly freezing extra milk I keep think about what I need to do for Lilly I need to dry her.off soon but I am trying to decuded when to do it since she due in Sept I am just nervous if she goes sooner and I milking her will it hurt her????


----------



## Latestarter

I believe you should dry off ~2 months before due date. You need time for her to develop what's needed for her colostrum, and she needs to be putting energy into kid development vice lactating.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well we might be getting rid of the dog she stressing out the other animals the goats wont eat on the milk stand and I don't have the set up to keep her away from them. She also like to chase my chickens and nearly gets the chicks but the momma hens attack her. The bunnies she likes sbe driving me crazy she knocks the kids over. I want to have time to train her but until I am not nursing and have older kids I not sure the dog will work. I feel really bad about it but I need the live stock I don't really need a dog and I really wanted a calmer breed for the kids. I don know what to do really i am torn about it because I like her but I have barely enough time to do the farm nd clean house and homeschool with how much the baby nurses. I like her but at the same time I see her becoming a nightmare without being able to train her or keep her away from the other animals until she trainable


----------



## Mike CHS

These dogs take a lot of dedicated time.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I realize that I think it's part of my issue when I was younger (before kids) I had a red heeler I spent day in day out for hours training him for all sorts of things I just question if I have time. Then add the experience of getting her fix (was quoted by two places) one said 171 with out vaccines the other 400 with vaccines. Which we can't afford while trying to buy a house.... The house we currently live in is a money pit between repair and electric it's killing our budget lately.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well we come to a decision it's time to move we hoping to be able to buy but we see how God works this out. I would like to keep all the animals but I might not get to. Stella has started improving as long as I am up early enough to milk with out the kids outside she easier to work with she gets to distracted to listen later when the kids are outside.(Stella is the dog). My goats still haven't kidded. Lilly still gets on milk stand to eat I am gonna be stopping milk shortly probably today just nervous about when they will kid. We had some (I am under the assumption) dogs kill one of my rabbits. I don't believe it was Stella basised off the fact the almost two month old kits were in the yard and she didn't care to much. I also held my remaining doe and she just ignores the bunny. I really hoping this time they goats will let the kids nurse. I having to re train Daisy on the milk stand she gets to nervous about Stella (Stella barks at them if they are jumping up on the gate) she always watching her as if she going to jump up from laying down to sat her.i just keep feeling worn out lately. Probably doesn't help my patience but sure is giving me practice.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'd say the dog needs to go.  Hear a lot of stress there for everyone on the farm.   Sometimes we must just do what is best at the time.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok I have a lot of learning southern by choice believes Lilly isn't pregnant i am so new to this. I questioned this morning when I was feeding because I hadn't have them hay yet(have to run to feed store) and she was thin... Grrr any ways lesson learned there and my other doe has a always been really thin she fatten some but not much and her udder is squishy so I don't know about her she didn't give birth when Lilly did she the same age and both have been housed with the buck.....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I think there is I hadn't (basised off advice) wanted to get a dog for at least two years. My youngest is 4 almost five months and I wanted to wait till he was older as well. I also wanted a calmer breed or a breed I trained before plus the whole looking for a house so having said dog given to us was frustrating. If we hadn't taken her his grandparents would have(live on family land) and they wouldn't have gotten her fixed and would have left her tied up or run wild and we would be puppy infested. His sister does this slot she likes kittens and puppies but not the adults she also never gets them fixed.... Sore subject moving on.i just feel like there a lot going on and working with the dog I am at the point I don't have much time right now with young kids, homeschooling my oldest(5), then the house, farm and yard chores. My husband been working from before sun up till after 8 and on weekends so I do t have much help right now I just been trying to figure out if it's just me being to tired or if it's just to much on my plate right now. I have to process some birds soon and haven't gotten to do that much less finish my garden but I kept the weeds down lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok I have to share we been taking over by small mud kids run!!! 
 lol my kids love the mud we had six inches of rain that day.
 this is my son Joshua how he has grown!!  Lucy and Josiah she has become such a sweet girl I can't believe how fast time moves.new sand lol daddy under attack loltrain timehe gotten so big!! He in 12-24 month clothing.jumper time.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well my farm life looks to be over for now. We found alot of houses one we like but it has .43acres of land enough to have chickens not enough to have goats, geese and ducks.. unfortunately the house we currently live in won't last much longer it's a older mobile home and it has some major repairs that we have found who knows what we haven't but some could lead to health issues (like a leak we can't find were it's leaking from.... The under of the house trapped close to 50gallons of water under it when we noticed and we able to get to searching for the leak found some electrical lines under water, our septic needs work, the electrical pole box need to be replace we lose power because it over heats.) So I end up give up my animals. In order to move. Means we can keep the cats, fish, the dog a few hens and maybe two ducks and my daughter's favorite bunny maybe still have rabbits but that's all. I don't see keep goats with that small of a yard and that close to neighbors.


----------



## RollingAcres

Cute kids!
Sorry you can't keep your goats. Good luck with your move and hopefully you'll be able to find another place that will have bigger acreage so you can goats again.


----------



## Latestarter

Hope the move works out for the better for you and family.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Hopefully one day and for now it's ok season come and season go lol I say that but man something's just aren't fun. I come to terms with this finally lol. But animals aren't meant to be a blessing and when they cause arguments stress ECT they aren't a blessing an longer. Maybe in a few years when the kids are older and we have a better financial standing we can. But for now I need feel called to serve, to be a wife and mother first St some point I might get to do animals again. Being the adult isn't as much fun as when your a child as you think it is.


----------



## Mini Horses

I assume you are renting where you are currently -- right?  So won't the landlord fix anything?      Whatever the situation, I hope the move works well for everyone.   It may be easier to wait until the children are a little older to try again....if you are so inclined at that time.   Live presents changes and challenges.


----------



## Mini Horses

I assume you are renting where you are currently -- right?  So won't the landlord fix anything?      Whatever the situation, I hope the move works well for everyone.   It may be easier to wait until the children are a little older to try again....if you are so inclined at that time.   Life presents changes and challenges.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

It's a long story but no and no. There no option to buy to this property and the land owner is family and it's a really complicated but with everything needing to be fixed no one has by the money. And it caused issues. So moving the best and healthiest option.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Some one needs to tell my duck it's not April fool's day....
i thought quack quack (DD named it) had a piece of wood going through its neck turned out to be an old water melon Rhine. Well one of the two house we were looking at is gone already found some more we see what happens. Some have land some don't so hubby says I might get to keep goats depends on the one we getlife is never certain.... Lol but always interesting.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well went to look at house yesterday... That's was interesting... Most of the house we looked at prior to this round were great in comparison umm these where kinda scary could just be I keep hoping to keep the animals that didn't help. The first house end up being next door to some scary apartments, the house it's self was nice outside of a few things like the single pane windows, the second house was not only in need to be severely cleaned the door ways you could barely fit though I am not that big of a person but when I have less then a inch of room to wiggle  and if I had or my husband had been wearing our guns on our sides no way we would have fit.... The third house was actually not bad expect it had no dinning space and very small house to began with the lay out just wasn't what I likes I like more open this was more closed and there would be only cats and dogs there couldn't have. Anything else. Found some more house we see this weekend we see what happens. We finally got our taxes return in so we have five hundred less then ten thousand now but by then end of August that will easily change (normally save 500-1000). Makes me feel more comfortable with this. Just praying to find the right place.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok well now I haven't a clue what we doing as of yet.. He (my husband) keeps changing his mind. He discussing if we stay here(fix up pole, and leak first and everything else as needed) that in five years we have up to 100000 saved so we might being doing that which means I can keep the goats. He still wants to go look as well. The loan we got approved for wasn't as much as he had hoped which might be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Pastor Dave

It's hard to trust the No's from God are for our best interest. I have never seen Him close a door without opening a window. Let your work and saving be devoted to Him and He will continue to bless you.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I am just thankful for God's direction not mine. I learned that his nos are way better then are yes to something that's not right. I love when he answers even if it's a no it keeps me out of trouble later. I was very nervous about jumping on moving as quick as he want to. Plus I couldn't find anyone who wanted my goats lol it's kinda like the dog I cant find someone who wants her. I asked God to close the doors if he wanted these animals to stay with us and to open the way if it was time the left lol.  There was a movie we watch not to long ago basised off a true story a man(master) was put in this church and he was originally there to just wait until they sold it (not enough funds). They end up trying to save it by starting a farm well they got enough to feed some people (had no money) but they lost the majority of the crops but they built a community along the way. Another man went to Africa to be a master and every day they built the church and every evening they tore it down to build an  aqueduct that the people the desperately needed. We might see or job and our life as one thing when God has a completely different purpose for it.


----------



## RollingAcres

It takes time to find the right piece of property. You definitely don't want to rush into buying something or just settled for something.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

There was one property we like but it's 20,000 out of our price range. It's 17 acres and has a newer single wide on it. But like I said it's just not what we can afford right now.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I thinking the does should give birth December 17th if buck did his job. (I keep forgetting they are seasonal and not all year) so I trying to work out how I need to prepare for this. It's Texas and who knows what the weather will be like. They have shelter of course not sure how we) it will work for kidding think box trailer. My husband remodeled an old box trailer it has a pitched roof with an opening so it gets quite a bit of air flow and it not ideal it we get snow again if I have a doe go in to labor because it's not like I can close the off . What do yell think do I need to erect a different shelter(been thinking about before everything else  happened) i was thinking of making him build a kidding she'd something to move the does in until they kid and then keeping said kids in them.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

FARM NEWS REPORT!!
The farm has experienced recent loses due to what was once believed to be stray dogs now the truth has come to light.The real culprit is a gray fox. The goats are concerned they say, the chickens report to be terrified as do the ducks and geese the rabbits refused to comment. The Farmer husband says he will hunt the fox, the farmer would like a no kill solution. 
In other news the duck Tree Tree welcomes four ducklings in to the world, Congratulations momma take good care of them(Penny the goose says she will guard them and protect them as her own). 
Reports show that the farmer is looking for a new buck for snowball the rabbit to have as a mate. Unclear when he might arrive.
In Goat news Daisy got her head stuck to her embarrassment yesterday, but has learned not to stick her head where it doesnt belong.(we hope).

On the home front the kids (human) are doing well. Lucy is enjoying home-school and is flying through the work. Joshua is growing and becoming quite the little comedian.
Josiah has learned to crawl forwards and he can sit up all by himself now.
Charlie has a doctors appointment to get the test results back on Monday from his three day eeg. He also has another dentist appointment come Thursday praying all goes well with both. 
Me, I am just tired and enjoying the ride, we (Lucy, Charles and me (Joshua wont talk yet)) have a current compation going for the best/silliest joke. Mine from last week. Why didn't the hen want to lay an egg?  She thought it was a yolk.  Lucy current joke (its been her favorite for a few weeks) Why did the orange stop running? Because it ran out of juice. Charlies hasn't summited this weeks joke will be waiting to hear it lol.
I had one of the girls from our church over the other day (helping me she 15 about to be 16) she went to plug in her phone and she bent down to plug in the charger(on the wall next to a small counter is a mirror) she made what sounded like being shocked and i turn around she had scared herself in the mirror lol she wasnt expecting to see someone in her face lol. It was and is still too funny. 

Well thats all folks until next week stay tune for more funny business from my side of the tracks until then fairwell.


----------



## RollingAcres

Congrats on the ducklings!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thanks, she a pretty good momma she bites me if i go near her babies and now the goose has taken to helping the momma protect them.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well Lilly went in to heat again. I could not milk her yesterday because they were going at it non stop flirtying and ect. Did not want him to miss the right time. So if they got the job done last night she due Jan 25 guess I find out in 21 days from now if she goes into heat. But this also means I am milking until November


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Oh and Daisy hasn't shown another heat so I am hoping she already got pregnant. I probably should find out how much that would cost to find out but with all the medical and other things needing to be fix yeah that probably wait. Oh I can remember if I told y'all but the electrical pole got fixed for alot less then we were first quoted. So now I can use all my appliances at one time (ac, hot water heater, stove, wash and dryer)and the power doesn't shut off I am over the moon.


----------



## RollingAcres

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Oh I can remember if I told y'all but the electrical pole got fixed for alot less then we were first quoted. So now I can use all my appliances at one time (ac, hot water heater, stove, wash and dryer)and the power doesn't shut off I am over the moon.


that's great!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Oh and Daisy hasn't shown another heat so I am hoping she already got pregnant. I probably should find out how much that would cost to find out but with all the medical and other things needing to be fix yeah that probably wait. Oh I can remember if I told y'all but the electrical pole got fixed for alot less then we were first quoted. So now I can use all my appliances at one time (ac, hot water heater, stove, wash and dryer)and the power doesn't shut off I am over the moon.



You can do the pregnancy tests but in Cattle we feel like it’s more accurate to just watch for a heat as they near what would be the next cycle. 

I will say that we considered doing a blood text on one of our Nigerians this year because even though they aren’t seasonal breeders, their cycles aren’t always as defined during the “off” part of the year for the seasonal breeds. Didn’t get around to it and she’s got fetal movement and an udder and due in about five weeks!


----------



## greybeard

Jesusfreak101 said:


> The real culprit is a gray fox. The goats are concerned they say, the chickens report to be terrified as do the ducks and geese the rabbits refused to comment. The Farmer husband says he will hunt the fox, the farmer would like a no kill solution...


as the fox laughs heartily and haughtily, envisioning his next free meal...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So far the fox has not been back I wondering if he smelled the dog this last time of me and decided not to return... Either way Thank God seriously hate to kill him with all the natural prey around.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Should I be concerned??? She an buck went at it on Tuesday so what does this mean...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I am starting to think all the books I read did not prepare me for goats


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Does will often have a creamy discharge at the end of their heat cycle.  Perfectly normal.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thank you!! You would think they would have mentioned that in the books... I scanned my book I still have and nothing about discharge... I was kinda hoping my memory was suffering from lack of sleep but nope I am not that bad yet lol. Any books y'all can recommend even through y'all have a better tendency to help me with answers I just feel like I researched in the wrong books now...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Farm news.
The fox hasnt returned, the chickens are relieved. The geese have migrated to another pen with more fitting companions according to them. (they flew in to the duck pen i point out these are toulouse geese and by no means skinny and yet they can fly over a over five feet high and for quite a distance). The rabbits report to be enjoying the new location for their pen which provides no stop shade and a strong breeze much better then where they had been. The goats have several complaints about their current pen, from fencing problems to lack of things to browse on. They have reported said and other problems (lack of toys ect.) to the landlord who has yet to get out to fix the issues. if this continues they might take it up with a high authority or just go on strike. Also the does are complaining about being watched to much but the landlord while trying to mate with their buck. They claim its a violation of their rights, its being currently looked into. Stella the dog claims there is so much to do that she cant seem to find the time to manage to take a bath so she has take up jumping in to every water container on the property. Garfield and Phoebe only complaint is that stella like to bark at them.  

House news. 
The human kids are doing well, Lucy read her first word all by herself yesterday, Joshua picked out and dressed himself this morning. Josiah has been crawling around nothing is safe lol. I been getting new school items in from friends that i am running out of places to keep everything. i am almost completely caught up on house chores. Dove season starts this weekend and we plan on going hunting so that should be interesting. i also will be saling off some chickens hopefully this weekend but we shall see i need to clean out the coop and finish prepping the garden for my autumn plants and need to put the seeds in the pots i am almost to late. i am been tempted just to go buy the plants but i am not so sure i should considering everything. Charles got his teeth fixed they still want to do some more things to him. the kids are going on the 4 to the dentist lucy has two cavities that i have seen that need to be fixed. the kids are also getting cranky because i taken away the tv for the most part and they are being force to spend more time outside. (Lucy devoloped an additude when it comes to watching tv so its been even more limited then normal they now get maybe one cartoon instead of two or three if they were really good). i cant decided what to do with some of the animals we have i want to keep them but at the same time we cant build another coop right now and i have about 30 chickens so some have to go for now but i like all of them silly chicken math. i also have three geese i need to process and three ducks. i keep debating about saling the hens or processing some of them instead. but if i sale them i can buy some meat birds... thoughts


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well we went dove hunting with the 3 kids, and just to see how she would handle gun fire the dog. My hubby shot 6 doves, the dog actually didn't freak out and bonus she a natural at finding the birds and not touching them unless they alive and trying to get away the she just holds them.... I was amazed and my husband is now excited about the dog lol. Stella got tired after the third bird and had to rest for a bit the she found the rest before my husband could lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Farm News
Okay first my husband finally agreed to register the goats. Now i just need to come up with a farm name, a herd name, and a brand. So far we havent agreed on the names either of us have come up with. He came up with Mikolajczyk Farm, Becky's Homestead. I came up with Charlie's Pride lol this might end up harder for us then naming the kids lol. He didn't like mine because he says the farm is more me than him which is kinda true i do most of the labor even the fencing, cleaning, feeding and you get the ideal. However every once in a while like on monday he helped me out by replacing some of the fencing with electric fencing instead since the goats had destoyed my fence the brats lol. Now there are two electric wires between the goat yard and chicken/duck/geese pen so that the birds can go either way but the goats cant get in to the bird yard. Which means they cant kill my oak trees, eat the bird feed, or play on the coop ramps all of which they have done or tried to do before. Now i just got to get out there and clean the pens yay and it will look so much better. Charlie says he isnt finished yet so i cant wait to see what else he does with the fencing. Any ways, i sold 12 of my chickens the other days so now i have 10 layers two roosters and three chicks. It also means i can now add some of the other breeds i wanted like the marans, olive layers and the ones that lay the blue eggs but i am need to make sure they are the bigger dual purpose if possible so more chicken research head yay lol i love researching animal breeds. I also plan on doing more research on the goats. i need to learn more there and need to find some good books on them. I have a decent on *but doesnt have all the info i need. 
garden wise i nearly have it ready for planting and i have the seeds in pots started so yay thats finally moving. just need to add some fertilizer to the garden and keep the weeds out and we are golden. 
House news
i caught up on dishes the other day lol and now i need to wash some more lol i nearly dislike dishes completely lol i think my major hang up is how many i use lol. like the other night to make chicken paremason i made noodles from scratch then along with everything else. I have learned i prefer everything homemade over from the store but unfortunately that cause its own problems like dishes. whats funny is after i finish dishes i need to make bread, muffin, flour and corn tortillas, cookies and some other snacks lol. 
on the homeschooling front i have decided to go back to what we were doing but still using some of the new books. the new books are just for phonics, reading and math but they mean she only has that day for each letter and sound if we finished the how book by next year.  The focus of these books is solely phonics really she doing well she just not enjoying it as much as the way we were doing school. i keep debating about all this  there are so many ways to homeschool i just feel very incapable of teaching her is some regard i think i am just feeling over whelmed by all the options and that i keeping getting new material from my friends and it would probably help if i just came up with a lesson plan for the whole year instead as well. Before we were doing English(phonics,penmanship, reading), Math (counting, addition, greater and less than), Bible( Stories, verses), Science, Social studies (maps, community), Art, Music. Granted she did alot of work  with the way we were doing it, it was more in the since of variety then the new lesson books.... if i was to follow their sole curriculum that is. i just need to keep thinking about this. she gotten to lesson 8 in her new work books, i might just adjust everything again to fit her.
*


----------



## BlessedWithGoats




----------



## Jesusfreak101

Farm news
Things are slow nothing really new there expect the ducks like to lay eggs in the chicken nesting boxes which happen to be four feet off the ground and they have to walk up a ramp the across 2x4 to get to the boxes lol. We also expecting alot of rain so I really need to finish getting the housing bedding down only problem is that all my hay for bedding is unfortunately wet. So I probably end up buying some pine shavings we had alot of rain already. I need to go get feed anyhow. I am really hoping Daisy(one of my does) is pregnant last season she didn't take. She always been on the skinny side she now really fat looking lol I am going its not all rumen.
Home news
Last week Joshua was sick he all better now, he got to be back on his sleep schedule. He naps when he is sick but when he not nap tends to stay up till midnight. Josiah been eating (breastfeeding) pretty nons stop on top of eating actual food he acts like he starving boys eat alot. He huge he in size two tee and his big brothers 5t doesn't look that big on him either. Lucy good she had a sassy attitude lately outsidr of that and the fact we fell be hide  on school nothing else is all that new. Oh Charlie (my husband) had a job interview for a management position at his work waiting to hear back on that if he gets it most likely he be on night shift. So that will be interesting we will have to adjust to that but he says even if it is nights they be adding a new shift whicg might change his hours again anyhow so yeah there that. Oh and question anyone know what this is and how to get rid of it it's growing on part of my co-op and I don't know what it and I am not sure I want to touch it lol.


----------



## Latestarter

It's a type of fungus... pour some chlorine bleach on it and that should kill it. It indicates that the wood it's growing on is rotted out/water logged/not good. It isn't poisonous to the touch or anything.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I was concerned that's what it was okay yeah we had alot of rain its filled up the kiddy pools and troughs I had for the animals so much I haven't needed to mess with them. Now just need to get rid of the mosquitos ahh we don't often have this many so now how to keep the off the goats.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thank you and some times I like my buck and other times he a pain... He in his rut so he keep bugging me I took a stick this time just to keep him off me. That didnt go to well I end up (mind you I was just tapping him) catching him in the mouth I got him down to check on him his mouth was fine but his back teeth caught my thumb note to self avoid back teeth. After I got him pen he left alone for a bit. We really need a separate pen for him.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

ok I need boots again...we had a lot of rain and the pastures are full of grass so I took the goats out and was attempting to have Stella help ( two person job but only one person available lol). Stella was trying to take them back to their pen ...atleast she has that down I guess but honestly mud and running goats equals sliding and my normal (husband old shoes) muddy yard shoes don't work. I ended up taking them off and that help a bit but I got severally muddy lol my husband not a fan lol. But Stella got exercise and the goats are in a pasture not where I exactly wanted but it works as long as they stay there lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay it's hot but got some of the pens taken care of.  The goats have for three days behaved in the field so I haven't had to go buy hay YAY. Hopefully they keep it up I would love to let them roam out in the pastures. Next job will be planting the garden with our plants I ll have to make sure to get that done.  I can't wait I also have some in pots. We planted lettuce (spanich but didn't come up), broccoli, cauliflower, pumkin, bell pepper, jalapeño, banana peppers, cherry, Roman, and a large variety tomato. In the pots we have carrots, green beans, peas, and beets. We also planted some apple seeds and orange seeds and we planting some avocado seeds (I have had better luck growing them in pots then the jar trick).


----------



## Latestarter

ummmm... I know you're in TX, so am I... It's kinda late in the year now to be planting a garden... Unless you're maybe located way down south like near Brownsville? And even there?  I mean tomatoes and peppers should have been picked by now and the plants getting to old age... Broccoli, cauliflower, & lettuce are cool weather plants, so might do OK...   I mean, I'm no gardener by any stretch... Maybe I'm out to lunch?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol I live is south Texas, I am planting the plants that are ok for fall around my area. We normally only start getting in to the 30 closer to the end of December. We have ver y mild winters.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

It's always been funny how large Texas is. Lol I forget that alot of states aren't this big(says the woman who never been outside of Texas lol). I was born in Texarkana and from were we live now it's an 8 hr drive lol and its 4hrs to Brownsville. Everyonce in awhile I read about other states and how you can get to one side in under 5 hours instead of  still being the the state lol.


----------



## Latestarter

There are some states you can cross in an hour or less depending on traffic... Yes, TX is quite large, driving east to west at its largest width is an all day trip.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Officially annoyed Lucy (my 5yr old) snuck into the bird yard and she tried to grab a duck and one of my roosters went after her... I caught him after dealing with an over in rut acting buck today ( I don't know why maybe my hormones or his or different to day)I had to pin him twice and he still went for me . So now I trying to decided of the rooster deserve to be dinner or not. I am just frustrated because he my Rhode island mix that was part of my breeding plan( he never comes near me even when I grab birds he under a year old). He a nice rooster for the girls and dang it he was nice to us before thi s.y'all thoughts i leaning towards killing him but I really don't want to but my worn out brain... Should I kill or keep him??


----------



## Latestarter

Keep your 5yr old out of the chicken pen and it shouldn't be an issue... Keep him long enough for him to breed the hens for a few weeks and collect the eggs to hatch. Good chance you'll get at least one replacement roo out of the chicks to replace him with.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I was so frustrated earlier with her because she knows she not allowed in there to began with we have six geese and there and the gander can be mean if you mess with the ducks or his hens Joshua (about to be 3yr) and myself are the only two who he afraid of.(Josiah doesn't count lol) looks like I spending time this weekend clipping wings. I have one other rooster its just he smaller breasted and I was hoping to get more dual purpose next spring I didn't plan to hatch until February. Thats why I am debating my husband wants to keep him.


----------



## Latestarter

Well, if she knows she's not supposed to be in there, and she went anyway, I'd say it was her fault, not the roo's... Granted 5 year olds don't have much in the way of mental acuity, and roosters aren't geniuses either, and I'm sure neither you nor your husband want you child to get seriously hurt by one of the animals. I'd say improve the latch/lock so that she can't go in there again. Having been attacked, she may now be afraid to go back in there, hence problem solved.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Not the first time she got attacked last roo went to freezer. But thats a different story he was mean. I went ahead an also removed his spurs just incase he gets out or she goes in with me and something happens. (Don't plan on her going in but never know where my brain is some days).


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I am pretty sure Daisy is pregnant this time she always been a skinny doe lol she now the biggest lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol better picture of her .


----------



## Latestarter

I concur... twins at the least.


----------



## RollingAcres

I don't like mean roosters. However in your case, the rooster was in his own yard so he was probably protecting his territory. Please be careful not to let Lucy or your other children go in the chicken yard. Like @Latestarter suggested, a latch or a lock would help prevent her going in.


----------



## promiseacres

mean roosters do suck. Our son teased our first rooster and through the fence soo... a latch wasn't a solution.  It was very difficult to supervise him when I had 25 other things to take care of (he was an only child then even) and it didn't take much for the rooster to get nasty with everyone. hopefully he can do his job and give you a nice offspring quickly.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So far Lucy has behaved and only gone in when I am in there. And the rooster hasn't acted out. I was surprised that he went after her considering when I am in the yard he stays ten feet from me and the closes he will stay is five feet from me and that's because I walked up on him. I had to trap him in the coop in order to catch him. I am going to continue to remove his spurs and the other roosters as well just to make sure incase there's another moment where he decides to be mean. Anyways we had a talk with her about it because she was lucky it wasn't the gander and his flock that came to the rescue. Thegeese normally protect the ducks so I was shocked that it was the rooster. 
Ok so Lilly my doe doesn't look pregnant but if she pregnant its only by a month or less but she was rubbing on the buck the other day and he vuvla was swollen so I haven't a clue but the buck wasn't acting like he detected a heat so I think she is confused.


----------



## Latestarter

Don't you rub on your "man" sometimes even though you're not "in heat"?  I've seen my does do that to the buck as well, even though they had no interest in mating at all. Heck, they even come up and rub on me... nibble my shorts/pants... wag their tails at me when I'm scratching them... reach up to give me kisses... (Maybe I should shower more frequently? Hmmmm) Sometimes them gals just need the smell of a man. and a buck in rut definitely has some smell... lasts long after rut too!   
(hope I haven't earned a real  for that...)


----------



## frustratedearthmother




----------



## RollingAcres

That @Latestarter !


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol  love it lol I was just saying cause she swollen made me nervous lol I want babies lol. (It takes alot to get me mad well unless you mess with my babies then its on like donkey Kong lol). And yes it does as soon as he out of his rut lover boy is getting a bath lol. He been such a brat this rut I thinking he finally growing up. He also now huge lol he still has some fatting up to do again. I keep debating about keeping a buck but most of the farms around are closed off to anyone not born on their farms so guess I just have to deal with him. I would really like to get a separate pen set up for him. Oh I can't remember if I told y'all but I had the out in the field and the cows came up to them and bucktried his luck with them he got chased lol he kept rearing up on different heifers and all of them (separately) showed him who was boss the last one chased him shaking her head lol it was funny to see him taken down a notch he started crying for me lol.


----------



## Latestarter

Glad nobody took offense at my post... It surely was meant in a humorous way


----------



## Jesusfreak101

That's it the red havester ants endangered or not are going to die!!!! They finally had stopped biting now they are biting again I have had it with these thing their worse than wasp stings.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well either they were really big foxes are really young coyotes (we have red wolf coyote crosses) but they stole a duck happened to be my favorite of course the best mama duck out of the six we had. I be doing fencing today again. The worst part is I couldn't shoot them... The cows where chasing them and I didn't want to take the chance to hit a cow with the dang things being that close to the cows. And the herd going crazy. I am not such a bad shot but my husband alot better.


----------



## Latestarter

sorry you lost a duck. Glad you didn't lose more. you said chasing "them" so more than one? Typically foxes don't hunt in groups, they are more or less solitary hunters. Therefore I'd guess coyotes, which DO hunt in packs, or stray/feral dogs.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

The reason I even said fox was the coloring but they were large the same size as Stella and she a medium to large dog. They were red and I couldn't get that good of a look because they were running for their life's from the cows. But I could see one a ways off was carrying my duck in its mouth. I honestly an sure they where coyotes we have a cross vesuon with red wolf out here so it would make since. Definitely not going to be having kids outside with out me and I ll be armed.(I was five and was attacked by a coyote if it had not been for my dog I would not be here. She attached the coyote) I am not a fan of coyotes they have their purpose but not near my house. They got lucky the cows couldnt catch then they would have killed both they have calves out.


----------



## MiniSilkys

Did you have a different avatar picture?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Yes it was of my kids on a hay pile.


----------



## MiniSilkys

That's what I thought! I knew I knew the name but the avatar wasn't familiar.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol yeah it will probably change again.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Stella(dog) got fixed today I am about to go pick her up. So no unwanted puppies out of her one less thing to stress about. (Kinda feel guilty at the same time about fixing her but oh well). My favorite feed store started carrying selenium and vitamin e for goats so I got that and as of today they got the vitamin and pro. Paste, the selenium and e, and also the copper so hopefully for healthy kids. The tube says every thirty days what do y'all think?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Oh and cowboy the rooster will be processed. Turns out he just mean nothing to do with territory my two year old was just walking (in the direction away from the rooster) and he goes out of his way to attack him so yeah we suppose to have cool weather this weekend and its happening either Saturday morning or Sunday evening. Looks like lasso is now my head rooster.


----------



## MiniSilkys

I hate mean roosters. My grandmother once had one that would attack her kids. She went and picked him up, grabbed the ax and headed for the block. The rooster saw the ax, hollered out a loud brawk, and died in her arms. Needless to say, chicken was not for supper that night.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol sounds like he had a heart attack. Thankfully non of ours have. I had dogs kill the chickens (two of our old no longer here dogs) and we wouldnt eat them, but I know people who would I am just funny. Our current pup has only killed one bird and it was also a rooster I imagine it had more play in it the actual longing for kill it she since then doesn't and hasn't tried to kill any. Poor girl has 10 days of recovery before she can go back to work. The annoying male dog on the property(unfixed) keep breaking in the yard he broke through some of my fencing the little ox. Since then my husband armed me with a paint ball gun to shoot him with. So hopefully after my husband shot atthe found near his feet yester yesterday fuffy will stay away. He one of the dogs that was my sister in law a long time ago that she left on the property.


----------



## RollingAcres

There's no place for mean rooster. Definitely don't want your kids to get hurt!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Agreed I am glad I decided to take care of his spurs. I seem to have caught a virus. So I can't wait till I am over it. But life continues the kids are fine so far, thankfully.


----------



## greybeard




----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

No real farm update bu for some unknown reason I decided I needed more hobby's lol. As if farming, baking, and homeschooliny kids weren't enough I taken up quilting, crochet and knitting. Oh and I making a toy for Josiah (the baby). I had a old pair of my husband jeans that had a tear so I repurposed them.this is the pillow I made from them lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Finished my first square of quilting ever. I already knew I couldn't cut straight or really sew straight but considering all that I don't think it looks bad lol it looks actually like it suppose to be that way lol.


----------



## greybeard

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Finished my first square of quilting ever. I already knew I couldn't cut straight or really sew straight but considering all that I don't think it looks bad lol it looks actually like it suppose to be that way lol.View attachment 54108


Them's the kind that bring big money. Quilts aren't supposed to be 'perfect' in every seam, hem and stitch.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Oh good to know lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok so it 2 am under Dr orders to watch Lucy sleep she woke me up coughin but sounded more like choking. She doped up on Motrin sleeping. On farm news Daisy the goat is getting milk yay so excited. Lilly is looking pregnant as well. I trimmed all the animals hoofs and nails today. Buck (can't remember when i Last did his) looked like he was attye beganing stages of hoof rot yay for lots of rain. I was able to cut out all of it. So. Goin to watch him close and to to store if needed. Lilly and Daisy's looked fine. Found out that the baby bunny we had last spring is female one time I was hoping for a buck lol. So differently buying one of those and some show quality does. I be butching three of the six geese next week an there of the 9-8 ducks. I haven't finished josha quilt yet but  I gotten pretty far seeing the squares all together now so yay. I been wokingw o crotching a scarf as well. We see how all of I turns out. My husband bought two trucks at auction he going to fixig them up one will g to my dad as a gift the other he wants to sale. He also going to start building my new goat house and new in door milking stand so yay lol. No more getting rained on. That's all i got so far plus my phone dieing so  need t pu I on the charger. Well goodnight everyone.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Hope Lucy is okay and you get kids from your goat girls!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

forthe first time in three weeks I gotten to bed before 11 most of the time I get there it's either 12 or 1 am I go sleep!!!. So today I have a friend coming over with her kiddos we goin to be doing school together (the kid are homeschooled lol not me however it does feel the other way around quite often most often with patience). Our science subject is the earth layers so I made playdough this morning I just need to dye it and make a earth. For those grandparents and parents aunt's and uncle's and other who just like playdough this recipe is awesome. The store bought playdough one is evil it's sticks to everything it crumbles drys out to fast and stinks if you ask me I could go on complaining about it but you get the drift. This play dough doesn't stick is easy for my two year old Bout to be three to mold (even the 9month old can play with it). It doesn't dry out as fast, and it does no crumble or stick t things .love it. And it takes like ten minutes to make. Playdough recipe
1 cup flour
1/3 cup salt
2 teaspoon cream or tarter
1 cup water 
1 Tablespoon vegetable oil.here the site https://pin.it/kgo5vm5mrblmhh . I can wait. Anyways my husband is almost done with the goat house I take pictures when he done. The goat and him are in a race lol. Daisy started bagging up last week or so she hasn't shown any Other signs but sh a goat lol . I have my brother fiance also in the running she due dec 15 lol there will be babies everywhere. I am so far be having trying no to get anymore animals right now I am stretched thin but I enjoy it. I will b getting a new incubator before hatching weather lol to add more chicks lol my husband so sweet h also goin to build a new coop for me and a duck and goose house and possibly a new rabbit house . Oh m garden doin well m tomatoes are getting flowers and the pumpkons have lots of flowers only problem as been all three (maybe four) plants have had nothing but female flowers so I have no pumpkins . That being said my brocobro loves the weather as we're the tomatoes and peppers are growing alot slower. Oh and I threw some barley I my smaller garden (mostly t prevent weeds) we see how that does it's more for fun plus how cool to make bread from it with the kids). The kids love the garden it helping keep us busy with constant weeding I am detemined not to let it get over grown. I been keeping pretty busy with everything I am trying to stay on top of all the cleaning we shall see I just want to state I can happy clean the animal houses but I hate cleaning my house could be something t do with the animals house stay clean longer or the fresh air or both lol. Anyways I need to get a move on before the kids wake see y'all later!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Please excuse the typos my phone is not behaving it keeps change what I type I don understand this thing....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well went and cleaned the goat house and took a look ocer at Daisy and the baby or babies have dropped she  hollowed out. Lol I a so excited and her ligaments are futher apart then they were so excited he utter some what bigger as are her teat I am excited this is her first freshening. My other doe is due in January she alrrady starting to bag up as well I am so happy. I am heading to the feed store today. I LL update as we get closer and post pictures when the baby or babies arrive.


----------



## RollingAcres

Jesusfreak101 said:


> forthe first time in three weeks I gotten to bed before 11 most of the time I get there it's either 12 or 1 am I go sleep!!!. So today I have a friend coming over with her kiddos we goin to be doing school together (the kid are homeschooled lol not me however it does feel the other way around quite often most often with patience). Our science subject is the earth layers so I made playdough this morning I just need to dye it and make a earth. For those grandparents and parents aunt's and uncle's and other who just like playdough this recipe is awesome. The store bought playdough one is evil it's sticks to everything it crumbles drys out to fast and stinks if you ask me I could go on complaining about it but you get the drift. This play dough doesn't stick is easy for my two year old Bout to be three to mold (even the 9month old can play with it). It doesn't dry out as fast, and it does no crumble or stick t things .love it. And it takes like ten minutes to make. Playdough recipe
> 1 cup flour
> 1/3 cup salt
> 2 teaspoon cream or tarter
> 1 cup water
> 1 Tablespoon vegetable oil.here the site https://pin.it/kgo5vm5mrblmhh . I can wait. Anyways my husband is almost done with the goat house I take pictures when he done. The goat and him are in a race lol. Daisy started bagging up last week or so she hasn't shown any Other signs but sh a goat lol . I have my brother fiance also in the running she due dec 15 lol there will be babies everywhere. I am so far be having trying no to get anymore animals right now I am stretched thin but I enjoy it. I will b getting a new incubator before hatching weather lol to add more chicks lol my husband so sweet h also goin to build a new coop for me and a duck and goose house and possibly a new rabbit house . Oh m garden doin well m tomatoes are getting flowers and the pumpkons have lots of flowers only problem as been all three (maybe four) plants have had nothing but female flowers so I have no pumpkins . That being said my brocobro loves the weather as we're the tomatoes and peppers are growing alot slower. Oh and I threw some barley I my smaller garden (mostly t prevent weeds) we see how that does it's more for fun plus how cool to make bread from it with the kids). The kids love the garden it helping keep us busy with constant weeding I am detemined not to let it get over grown. I been keeping pretty busy with everything I am trying to stay on top of all the cleaning we shall see I just want to state I can happy clean the animal houses but I hate cleaning my house could be something t do with the animals house stay clean longer or the fresh air or both lol. Anyways I need to get a move on before the kids wake see y'all later!


I love making homemade play dough.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

It's alot of fun for sure lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok the goat is either about to be in labor or pretending.....she keeps just standing like a statue I am getting worked up and possibly over excited she due come Monday five days from now I am so excited. I might need to uh take a chill pill if there was such a thin for baby animal fever.lol.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Doe code!!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well we got two little girls yesterday. Lol yesterday was my son's birthday an I was trying to finish one of two quilts before Christmas that didn't happen I went to check on her after I got everything pinned and she had already gave birth to both little ones lol. I dried them off and helped them nurse mostly the smaller she had a slightly harder time.  I pretty sure the younger leg popped out of place when I was putting a onesie on her I felt and heard a pop and after that she been able to get around better lol. She uh is dramatic lol she lays o the ground and complains I her mom goes across the stall and she want to nurse lol I helped her get up this morning she falls back over so I get concerned but. Then pick her up an set her down next to mom and she starts bouncing around and goes for the teat  I am going to keep a close I on her but out side of actinv dramatic (I also opened the gate and made a loud noise ad she kept screaming at me her sister just went back to sleep) she seems healthy however I planning keep one or two doelings so I goin to have to control my urge to keep them all lol. We see what Lilly give me in January. I am thrilled I dont want to come inside I could spend all day out there with them. Daisy is being an excellent mother and she already let me milk her without having her on a stand or tied she yay I only took all a cup kinda concerned to take to much but plan on milking a bit later again just to help increase her milk for later. But I am so excited lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok so we changed their names lol my husband said if we onlo kept one it wouldn't make since to say here jingles lol  so I name the (one in white )olded jingle bells the younger silver bells lol(one is gray)


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So Lilly a brat she head butted the smaller to were she fell over I pretty sure I goin to make the other yard for the momma and kids to keep them from getting hurt


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So Lilly a brat she head butted the smaller to were she fell over I pretty sure I goin to make the other yard for the momma and kids to keep them from getting hurt


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well the kids are doing great. I pinned Lilly with buck so while we gone today they kids and mom can get fresh air without being bullied by the other two. However they learned another lesson about electric fencing made sure they wouldn't mess with it.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Tryin to decide whether or not to keep these two girls... We currently have a 120x40 foot. We currently have three goats in there. I am not sure if it fair to any of them if we add two more females. Plus that's nearly double the feed budget. Granted it's double  the milk but what will I do with that much milk.... I mean that about 2 gallons a day with four... So mmm .


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok so daisy is kinfa lonely so i let her sister in with her and the kids and her sister starts head butting the kids. S i put her back in the other pen. Now daisy keeps looking sad again.  the problem is it's cold an raining and she chasin away from the shelter where the hay is. And i dont want take chance t have them get to cold. So when can i let them be together at what age do you let mom and abies with herd mates oh and Lilly will be giving birth this mpnth an i have daisy dai her kid in the mommy yard and house. So i end up sperating at night on the sixth and will probably hav Lilly with her kids if sh takes them this time.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok my phone is not helping my postings it deletes or changes words. Any ways so i got my new rabbit buck today and a new doe. Both are seven months old. One was a showmanship rabbit the other .Can't remember what she said he placed but yay for show bunnies lol. I no have my four bunnies again. Snowball is my oldest being two years old, then snowflake her daughter who i think is one. And now Iris my new doe and captian my new buck. Now i just need to make some new nesting boxes and w be ready for spring babies.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

And a grow out cage ....


----------



## Latestarter

Generally speaking, as long as the goats can see/hear each other, they can communicate and there shouldn't be any separation anxiety issues. Other adults are going to chase/butt the kids to show dominance and set the pecking order. As long as there's enough room for the kids/lower level animals to "get out of harms way"/escape persecution, it's just part of goat life. They deal with it and you'll have to as well. The key element is space/area to move.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

They would be able to if they weren't in the their current pen. it has a goat house 8x8 that is fenced in but the door way goes opened up into a hall way of sorts one way leads out to the the human yard which is gated,  the other into the area they are allowed in. I  am about to go check on the new bunnies and let a duck out of the coop it climbed in to and i LL take some pictures of them.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok this is the house
  and this is the hallway 
I am concerned she keep them from the shelter if their in this pen with her . I understand the reason for the head  butting just preferred she didn't until they can really escape or defend themselves. And here are my new bunnies.iris she seven months and captian also several months.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I really get annoyed when i type out to my post and read it there are no errors then i hit post, and there are like ten of them.... I know my enlish can be bad but i am not that bad ..


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So this is one of the option i i am thinking fo a new rabbits house . The  other is this  i had thought putting them in regular hutches.but i feel bad they do not get the  room. I figured i could section a portion off for the buck so he can't breed unless i bring him a female but basically i like them to have a large open space to be in. I had them in the goat house today(one try can't get out) it was the bunny love shack today lol (baby love shack has been stuck in my head all day) anyways so. Had put him back in his large bunny cage and he kept trying to squeeze back out into the goat house felt bad about it. So we came up with this. I want be able to close off the yard so they dont over graze an in so i can grow oats or ect for them.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So i decide to try to see if the kids would take a bottle because i have not once seen them nurse since this morning every time they have tried she has moved away or stomped. Well the older took a bit longer the. They other to catch on but she did take 5 oz . The younger took total of seven and wanted more .


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok so we went shopping today nothing able normal there but when we get back the dog is laying in the yard with a goat kid that looks dead in front of her. Jump out of car yell at dog, then out of corner of my eye see her breathing. She panted for a very long time and so far is still okay and with mom. I couldn't get her to drink from a bottle or nurse off mom at the time but i force feed nutria drench. So hopefully that help her. I keep checking on her, i i d just went out there and she was standing. Hoping she be ok i didn't find any wounds just assumed the dog chased her until she was to tired to get away not really sure how she got out either so. Be Workin on that tomorrow if the weather premits.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So jingle bells is fine acting completely normal she a bit more on the cautious side now but that's ok. 
Oh I completely forgot to show all my christmas present from my husband. He built me a new milk stand and inscribed it.he the front and i have miss Lilly modelling for us lol.
 and the side view it has a roof for m sleep which works great for storing milking supplies an viatem an bandage equipment. He going to build another attactment on one of the legs to hold my are as milk. The milk pump is attached to the stand so it can never vanish yay.


----------



## RollingAcres

Milk stand looks nice!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well the horrible deed is accomplished. We disbudded the girls tonight got a copper ring wasn't very dark but I did burn for the 3-4 seconds like the instructions said to do for this model so we wull find out if the horns grow or not.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Good job on disbudding the kids! I only have done it once, and that with a mentor guiding me... was a bit scary doing it, for me.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Yeah was not my favorite thing to do. The human kids were upset some by the process, it was a lesson that not every part of life is pleasent but I will admit I hoping for good reault.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So it's been a crazy day.  Had to run to the feed store for hoof medicine for Daisy. Ha to pi my buck repeatedly for acting like he can rear up at me. Unload all the feed and hay .then went and checked on Lilly and she has long stringy clear discharge and looks like mild contractions and tonight is Awanas at church an we still haven't gotten homeachool done


----------



## BlessedWithGoats




----------



## Mini Horses

I'm going to be doing my own disbudding this year and dread it!   After a couple, I'm sure I'll settle as I do well in most emergency situations.   But this will be my "first".   Always a little bit concerning...a first time, that is.

Good save on the kid.  Watch her for a few days, in case she got tossed and has some internal hurt.  She'll probably be sore, no matter.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@Mini Horses  it's  not bad, I have done it in the past and will be doing this kidding  kids...just be sure to hold long enough.....the Vet that did our Register buck went on the "lighter  side " ... sir Rockey has one funky horn and one bad curled scur.... it would of been easier  to have him with horns, the vet really made a mess....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Here are pictures of them today it looks mostly nasty.
this one is silver bells

And jingle bells


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok and finally got decent pictures of buck.
  big and handsome I love his hoofs my doe daisy hoofs are the worst but I love his big and easy to see anything able normalnand trim  he also mostly sweet unless he feeling his oats which he was today it took five times of pinning him for him to get it that he isn't as big or as bad as the 160 pound female lol dont tell him that  he out weighs me lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well I took several pictures today so prepare for our photo shoot lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

The kids had fun they normal are not in there with me. . Josiah liked petting daisy and Lilly lol as soon as I took the picture the food was gone he tired to eat some lol. The other two are learning not to chase every animal lucy loves to hold everything so far the kids (goat) aren't big fans of it but they are warming up.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Daisy getting milked and Lilly getting feed her ratio of grain while I check for giving birth signs


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok does anyone less suffer from a pregnant doe refusing to jump on milking stand ??? Lilly getting close to giving birth and refuses to jump one the milksstan by beIN close I guess a week to a few days yesterday she jumped up fine today I had to pick her up and oh my goodness is she heavy!!lol I put her o the stand for grain and to check her over from hoofs to ect. I can no believe she would not jump the brat lol her ligaments are still the she starting to get really loose like daisy did and she had goo but only clear and nothing to say she Poppin today


----------



## Latestarter

I don't know from experience but would guess she must be getting close to delivery and doesn't like being up off the "ground" right now.  I mean really... is there some terribly important reason that she absolutely needed to be up there right now? Couldn't it wait a few days or more till she's delivered? I wouldn't want to be carrying a pregnant goat around... Not good for me and prob not good for her and the kid(s) either...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

As she gets closer to delivery and ligaments start loosening she bacially becomes more unstable.  The ligaments that you feel for delivery indication aren't the only ligaments that loosen.  She may feel that she's physically not able to make that jump right now - or she may just be a brat!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Mostly because she won let m look at her hoofs other wise and I needed to check to make sure she dIdn have the same issue as her sister .if I tie them anywhere but the milk stand they freak out but she mostly was hall way on she just would finish getting her back feet up there


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I don't plan on it again at all . She isn't showing signs of goin soon her ligaments are still pencils ​


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Oh daisy hoof is looking loads better before 
 and after pictures. I treated with nu-shock this is day three


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok so check on Lilly ligaments last night one was gone no  babies yet but she been hang out I. Her house most o the morning which is able normal she also laying around so w shall see what happens I be head out in a moment. Got t get humans dressed they just finished their breakfast so yeah.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I am thinking between now and Tuesday she will give birth. Her tail area had hollowed out but her ligaments are still there she Eatin but she likes to lay down alot today. She also is very uncomfortable she waddles her back end and it's funny to watch lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

For those who do and ave done 4h and ffa what would you suggest to start t show currently we have goats chicken ducks geese and rabbits. We can't do lots of the animal we are going to show. My daughter isn't quite old enough but she wants to one day but I want to make sure we start with that we can handle I do mind a goat, rabbits or fowl but we can not do pigs, cows,or sheep as I cant afford to get multiple for a herd of those with current space as well


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lilly was moaning while laying down Eatin hay so i started watching her. An she look over at me layed her head down and layed there for a minute then started rolling around then got up and looked at me again as of to say what or hey your still here she a brat lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

ok first thing is I love her but at the same time I getting tired of it. I though daisy and i milking relationship was goin better the yesterday happened. She kick me, she laid down, the she would get up really fast as I am trying to manuver her and (roof on milk stand no helping) hits me which has me hit my head then as I am trying to tie her I am having to hold he up . We where were .could just mil her no problems so nothing sure what happened, but it made me tempted tp sale her.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I would check for mastitis or sores on her udder, or possibly low calcium? I'm not am expert, but something may have happened if she was real calm and just started acting up.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well I Say calm but mostly for her. She hasn't any signs of issues. She let's the kids nurse doesn't seem to have an issue. I check o again but. Didn't see any .Problem. When does the milk start to taste better? She on week three of lactating and her milk a strong almost gross flavor I never had that with her sister


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I also pasturize so that could be it as well I might have over heat some but if the next batch is the same that let me know if that was it. (Have 10 month old, three year old and five year that drink it)


----------



## Jesusfreak101

oh and by calm it's more I can milk with the machine but once I take them off and (sometimes this is the other way around)  she says she done so I have to tie her atthat points to mil her out sometimes put it back on but she throws a fit. Sometimes she ok with me milking by hand and some times she gets mad about that machine and sometimes she just doesn't want to be milked


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok so I went over and nothing and she was happy to stand there and let me milk no issues at all goats


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok and second round of milking (separated the kids this morning) even after tieing her she went spread eagle on me


----------



## Latestarter

I believe from a previous picture that there's a roof over that milk stand. I'd string a belt from one side of the roof hanging down and then run it under her belly and back up and attach it so she CAN'T lay down.

ETA: you do realize that she's seeing this as a contest of wills right? If you let her get away with this, she wins.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Sorry you're dealing with this.
Is her udder hot or hard?
@Goat Whisperer @OneFineAcre @Southern by choice @rosti, among others, may have more advice on this.


----------



## Latestarter

Most stanchions have vertical bars that "V" and you put the head and neck through and then close/latch the "V" shut around their neck. Take a look at the following picture...
http://homesteadrevival.blogspot.com/2012/02/milking-stanchion.html
In this set up, provided the heights of the closure are correct, she'd be hard put to do what she's doing on your milk stand.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Dh plans on fixing some thing for me and thank you Latestarter dh thought about putting something under her I figured I would hurt her. I Like your idea and yes I know. That's why instead of quiting I started milking her laying down she looked at me like .was crazy lol then stood up an dealt with bein milked lol  her udder is neither hot or hard she just a ff and has never really cared t b touched sh a strong willed goat Lilly her sister had to be tied for a month before she gave up  this girl is another story all together I had her back legs off the ground and she still laid down.  Say this for her sh detemined and I am glad she didn't give birth last year while I was learning he ropes I might have just gotten over having goats lol.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Do you give her feed while you're milking her?


----------



## Southern by choice

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Well I Say calm but mostly for her. She hasn't any signs of issues. She let's the kids nurse doesn't seem to have an issue. I check o again but. Didn't see any .Problem. When does the milk start to taste better? She on week three of lactating and her milk a strong almost gross flavor I never had that with her sister




The milk should not taste bad. Her Somatic Cell Count , if it is high would be one cause.
High SCC (mentioned above) can lead to mastitis.



Jesusfreak101 said:


> I also pasturize so that could be it as well I might have over heat some but if the next batch is the same that let me know if that was it. (Have 10 month old, three year old and five year that drink it)



Yes, best to chill milk quickly after milking- then pasteurize and chill rapidly.  Not getting milk chilled fast enough will grow bacteria and that causes off taste milk.



Jesusfreak101 said:


> oh and by calm it's more I can milk with the machine but once I take them off and (sometimes this is the other way around)  she says she done so I have to tie her atthat points to mil her out sometimes put it back on but she throws a fit. Sometimes she ok with me milking by hand and some times she gets mad about that machine and sometimes she just doesn't want to be milked



We use a feed bucket (you could use a 5 gallon one and put it under the goat if they are so inclined to lay down.
Sounds like she is fighting for her milk. Mommas that dam raise can be very hard to train to the stand because they are holding the milk back.
Some machines are hard on teats and hurt. Don't know what you have.

You could take her temp to check for concerns- high means one thing and low temp means another.

X2 what @frustratedearthmother  asked.

BTW- make sure if you are tying the doe that she is in a normal stance. Too stretched out or back legs spread real wide and they will fight worse.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Yes she get feed. I also thought about the fact that she go ahold of some weeds so thinking that could have hurt the milk. But not sure I have the right wait till my husband can help with that milking alone has proven to give me bruises (she nearly gave me a black eye end up with bruise cheek) can't imagine what she actually like when I end up taking her temp. Her foot is still healing so I am not sure if hoof scald would cause a fever on not. I have a dansha farm milk machicm it's meat for  goats I make sure he udders are daml(prewaeh) before starting and then I make sure to turn it off once the milk is flowing. She doesn't act like sh in Pai when it running it's when she says. Am don normally she starts fighting.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thank you all of you for your help. Also for he ideals keep them both coming. It's helps me for sure. I love m husband but the animals are my thing lol he like them from a far and leaves the decuodec to me. Would it be better just to wait tillshe done weaning them or would it just be the same and I might as well keep it up?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

And if I let her raise them how do you make hem friendly since we been offering bottles they have turned from standoffish to friendly. My biggest challenge is my human kids they like to hold them and in order to old them they try to catch them which means they chase them which is doing the oposiopp for me. So I cant spend much time with them unless the humans are in with me so yeah. But with the bottle feeding the humans feed them.


----------



## Southern by choice

If she is just putting up a fuss stick with it. Waiting will just make it worse and her production will start going down as they start maturing and could wane dramatically before you can get her production back up.
Bottle feeding does make kids very friendly but with a lot of time spent with goats dam raised kids can also be raised friendly.
The key is from birth pick them up and hold them and love them.
As far as the children, don't let them chase them. Teach them to sit still and allow the goat kids to come up for their bottles. Slow and gentle loving is best. Remember goats are herd animals and have the flight reaction - chasing only makes things worse and they can get people shy. They kind of look at it as a predator is chasing them.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thats why I kinda wanted to bottle raise the human kids like to help feed them so makes them a bit more patient. Ok so best to keep goin and not give up got it. Uh let's just say I glad that I had y'all to talk to. Otherwise I might have lost it completely. She can be a sweet heart but can be a Pain. Oh two questions first when should I expect daisy hoof to be healed? Second how long before I know I my disbuddig job worked?


----------



## Latestarter

In my case, Both years when I disbudded mine I had several kids that didn't take completely the first time around. I had to go back and re-burn them to get the little bit of the horn nub that didn't die the first time. Had I not done so, they would have grown into scurs. Generally, you'll start feeling regrowth after 2-3 weeks if you missed any. I've found it's more of an issue with boys than girls. Some folks burn the boys in a figure eight pattern over the nub to try and get it all the first time... an "8" burn pattern on each bud...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok I am just nervous about it I guess first time and all . Ok next question I keep debating o this as y'all know we have three goats they have a 200ftx40ft pen now we tryin trying to decide whether or not to keep any of the kids. Would y'all with that much room oh and they also have a 40footx10 foot  kidding pen that they will have access to when no one kidding and the kids are weaned. I keep debating on it one do I need that much milk two is the space enough. Three what will .Do when they old enough to kid..


----------



## Latestarter

Technically you could keep 20 goats in a space that size but it would have to be a dry lot situation where you provided all food. The more goats in there, the less vegetation will survive, and it will become a dirt lot. Advantage: less parasite issues. Disadvantage: cost of feeding them, mud when wet, dust when dry, what to do with all the poop. You can always section off other areas for growing kids etc. Biggest issue is keeping boys and girls separated. You don't "HAVE" to milk all of them... I certainly don't.  Really, it comes down to choice... you have to make a decision based on what your goals are and then choose accordingly.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Uh that's alot more goats then I would want in that area lol. Oh my goodness. And fo the most part it already is just dirt we have lots of clay so its a pain over there anyways but normally there is some coastal growing. So there would be less parasite if we had more goats or less goats? And I do have the option in the future to fence off some pasture for feeding them. So there I that as well. I just keep debating about it because I love goats and they fun and cute but the same time having to pay for feed and possible vet is quite alot for that many I currently spend about 200 for all the animals (two cats, dog, chickens,geese, ducks rabbits goats) so feed would be about 100 dollars more or so... Mmm. I like the kids I like on build over the others more the younger( silver bells) is wide atthe rear. She also more friendly then her sister(jingle bells). She also really takes the bottle as where .have to open the other mouth before she will take it.i think she more mommas girl)


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well great lol now I still need to decide i also ad thought about buying a show quality doeling or buckling. I like buck fine I am still trying to decide if he would be considered a quality buck or not... I also debate whether show quality I what. Need moslym I want good producers.


----------



## Latestarter

Jesusfreak101 said:


> And fo the most part it already is just dirt we have lots of clay so its a pain over there anyways but normally there is some coastal growing. So there would be less parasite if we had more goats or less goats?


The parasites need vegetation to climb up on off the ground for the animals to eat them. Since there's no vegetation for the parasites to climb, there's no way for them to get eaten and thus the reproduction chain is broken. It won't eliminate the parasites your goats have already, and they will continue to feed and produce eggs to be pooped out, but if you feed your goats "off the ground", there's no way for them to get more parasites. So when you de-worm the goats and they shed the majority of what they already have, you're done with them for the most part. 

This is why pasture rotation is done. When the eggs hatch and climb the vegetation to be eaten, the animals are now in a different place and the parasites die.

If you keep your best goat(s) and sell the remainder, they will help offset the food bill and over time your herd quality will improve. You'll be "culling" (selling/eating/whatever) the bad producers or those with issues, bad conformation (for showing) etc. However, that being said, you need the highest quality buck you can get as that represents 50% of every future kid your does produce.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ah ok. From what I know of my buck he comes from a good line tlc keys to the Future his his sure an his mother is Caprinoroyal magnolia. If I need to buy an new buck I can or buy a new doe but I imagine getting a new buck if he isn't what I need being a better then m does plus I am kinda attached lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

ok now her other back hoof has the beginning of a sore/ hoof rot ahhh. We keep getting rain and the dang clay in their yard doesn't absorb well. She also actin like her hoof is goin to fall off every time I put the bandage on  but like I said it healining some of the damage skin fell off so it's looking better she does no like her hoofs wrapped. Hopefully it heals and it doesn't come back I be cleaning out their yard when we get some weather that cooperates.


----------



## Latestarter

Can you buy some pea stone or gravel to put down in an area to provide better drainage and a dry place for them to stand? Maybe build them a small deck? So they can get their feet up off the wet ground?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

The goat house they had is an old box trailer I look at adding something else. The other two adults are in the same yard but she the only one to have issues I think it's partly the shape of her feet sh go really narrow hoof that curve (no length they trimmed regular) I try to get a good picture tomorrow but her toe back in the mud as where the others dont. I am also thinking rubber bootties for her lol (mostly teasing lol but it was a thought)


----------



## Latestarter

Perhaps she is one that should no longer be bred. If she has bad feet, replace her with a doe with good feet. All part of herd improvement.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Latestarter Here are the pictures of her back hoof sorry one is blurry she kept kicking  and if I (have in the past) keep trimming she bleeds so I can't cut any further.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So i was able to get out of bed(4:30-5am) this morning early was all excited went and got started on some chores and then baby boy woke up and wanted to nurse and got back to sleep(during the night he is use to nursing laying down) which lucy and Josiah both were asleep in my bed so I couldn't leave them(kids have been known to roll and lucy hits in her sleep sometimes) so my plans where foiled again lol. And when they finally decide it time to wake up Lucy makes it into the kitchen before i  do and looks out and saw two coyotes. So I ran and got my pistol(have a shot gun just didn't feel up it this morning) in wasn't able to get a clear shot at him so I shoot into the ground just to scare  him so he ran off. They can't get into a yard however my husband grand parents(75-80) live next door and they are always out so yeah. I do not care to much for coyotes I was about Lucy age, and I happened to have been saved by my dog from two coyote attacks so yeah they aren't my favorite. Anyways hopefully he wont come back.  Been debating about alot of things still haven't made an decision but we will get there. I have been struggling to get back on some sort of schedule now that my husband Is back at work. That has yet to happen and he now has a three day weekend lol go figure lol.it will be fun. I have to decided what I want use to homeschool next year so I can buy what I need. Sometimes that is overly confusing when there are so many options.simliar to the animal decision my husband leave it to me as long as the kids are learning. I have decided that if we skip a few days on some of the work the kids are still learning. The kids help with the animals, lucy feeds the dog and cats, Joshua feeds the chickens and collects the eggs. They both help in the garden and help me with baking. Recently lucy asked me why do the goat eggs hatch in Side them lol so we had a reproductive lesson and then she asks about all different kind of animals lol. And what som have lots of babies like rabbits and why others like tigers only have one maybe two. And why we dont over hunt and why we dont keep hundreds of bunnies or other animals and why it's important to have prey and predators. It's always more fun when we do that kind of learning over the phonics and reading. Which she is doing well at she can read some now so I am very proud of how hard she has worked. She also great at math. I am just happy she learning lol. (Will continue later)


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Her hoof looks almost healed yay


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Oh I forgot Lucy and Joshua help feed the baby goats. They also ave inside chores and help unload groceries lol my mom tells me I make them do more then she did to us when we were kids. But that was her choice lol mine have lots of free time that we didn't lol we where all in daycare and school and they are always here lol. Oh well. I figure this year I am goin to get sonlight fo our science they have alot of experiments , book and worksheets and that happens to be our favorite subject. Very soon we getting an incubator again so trying to figure out which one I want. I figure I need three one for chicken eggs one for duck and one for geese lol. I had chicken and duck share an incubator and turn out well just not geese eggs. From what I read those are a 30% hatch rate to began with. The hens hatched six out only one sat on it long enough. Apparently when they hear gosling hatch the other will abandon her nest to help raise the ones that have hath dont know how we are going to to fix that this year. Get to that when it comes lol. After Lilly gives birth the bunnies are due on Feb 4-5th so yay. And we will be starting more plants soon so can't wait there so the kids might do another plant lesson lol. We like those lol. I been so busy I haven't had a chance to to finish their quilts hopin to get back to those soon. Next time I am starting them a year early lol if I make it for Christmas so much can happen lol. I post picture of the babies we get on here when thebpop out lol. I am need to get some stuff for cheese making , jars, and some other dairy delights equipment. So much to do I feel like there never enough time lol my daughter keep askin mom when is your room so messy (laundry in piles all clean just haven't followed) I tell her I she finds me time I clean it lol this after I help clean her and my boys rooms lol!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Sounds quite busy! Just remember that you can only do one thing at a time.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok backyard herd we have a possible problem... My fish are doing a mating dance  we have a 55 gallon fish tank this might not end well last time I had two mate there where hundreds of the things!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

What kind of fish?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Blue gourami.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lilly's ligaments are gone like donkey Kong .So far no discharge but I probably be up checking most of the night Yay for a full moon lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Oh and she was alone in the other goat house. I had both yards open so they had access to two houses and she went to one b her self with out her sister so pretty sure we getting somewhere


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Waiting to hear good news...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So far no kids her vulva is swollen a d very loose but no discharge. And she eating so I don know... 
Other news I am tryin to decided I it's just because she a puppy or I just need to build a kennel area to lock her in unless where outside/home with her. Stella will Be year old in March.  The other day she hurt a hen (went out ack came back to a exshausted hen with a one inch wound) today I was start my chores outside and find a dead hen and no obvious wounds(didn't look that close as I had Josiah the baby with me) but Stella was obviously feeling guilty she hung her head and went and laid down on her bed.  Know she a herding dog/ hunting dog being Australian Shepherd and lab mix so. Get the insticts there but this is old. That makes three birds since we have had her that have been injured or killed (one found dead one died of shock the other is in a dog crate healing). So outside of locking the hens in the coop at night of course and making sure the door does not get opened until I am up (they stay in large run) and clipping wings to make sure they don't get out into the yard for the dog and kids and possibly buildin her a kennel along with more training what can I do.? I know it's mostly because she gets bored when we aren't here or up but it not like I can avoid that all the time. The other issue is I need more time to work on commands with her she gotten out and chased the cows but won listen to his grandparents and they do not call me and I am the oldy one she Really responds to.  i don blame her for acting like a puppy or dog however I need her not to kill certian things and only herd animals on command....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Outside of penning this dog up I am at a end she wont go after any animal when I am outside but if I am gone or inside an a chicken gets out she herds it back I but if it won fly back in (for some reason they can fly outs even with clipped wings but can't figure out to do the same thing get in) she then uses her mouth after it and some times just grabs it and she doesn't normally kill them they end up diein from cold (because she slobbered them that chicken on ha scrathess) the next hen died from a crop issue but had a one inch wound from where the dog had ripped out feathers when the hen tried to escape I found the hen laying down I the yard and Stella was o her bed not messing with it the next .just found dead yesterday morning not sure what happen no visible wounds that I saw on my quick check and this morning another hen got out and she had it in her mouth but as soon as I knocked on the window she let it go and walked away she knows she not allowed to message with them. I pretty sure she not trying kill them but is just bored. I just sure I going to have to keep her pen unless we are outside to prevent this which I didn't allow want do. Do y'all have any ideals? I don't have much work for her right now to keep her busy. I do want her chasing the momma goat with he kids or the pregnant doe. And buck is in his own pen .The cows are to dangerous for her by herself. Plus they aren't mine so that isn't an option. This morning she helped me herd the gander back in to his pen and she doesn't great no mouth just pouncig  and normal herdin she listens great it's just the boredom that get birds Hurt or killed


----------



## promiseacres

Sucks when a dog decides the chickens are play things. hope you find a solution. Our aussiex  would probably do the same left to her own devices... but she's inside unless we're out.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I wouldn't mind her inside but she tend to get to hyper with the kids at times so I can keep her in all the time. She really good with them until my five year old decides to run around and act crazy. She lay down and let the ten month almost eleven month old eat her ears and pull her hair she love him greatly and she also like the kids toys lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I wonder I building an agility course would help ... I can see the kids running it too lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

No baby goats yet but she going to pop soon lol she wants me crazy first lol
 they ate my barley the brats lol I just allowing to It because i just grew  it to keep out weeds


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay so this year I am actually planning out my garden y'all should be so proud of me lol. Hate planning I am the kind that lives by just doing not planning Working on that lol here are my ideas for my garden space this shows the whole area (really need to measure and make sure it will work) this is the large garden
This I the small garden


----------



## Jesusfreak101

sometimes I feel like going goin t my kids lol they are so hyper today ahhh I need a quite place lol the closet gets invaded as doe the bathroom there no safe place for a mommy to hide


----------



## Jesusfreak101

It happened it happenedmoments ago Lilly gave birth.to a doelings Rainbow and a buckling storm!!!it's windy and cold go figure lol and a church night


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well she waited till I was crazy just a different kind of crazy lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

It's goin to be 30 tonight the need a heat source right?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congratulations! I'm not sure on the heat source.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

@Goat Whisperer ?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thanks they are with mom hopefully that will be fine but I also put shirts on them and have them in a goat house I hope that works out well. I be checking on them regularly because ast year she took care of the kid just wouldn't let hi eat. So i be making sure they are eating


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I LL have to take a picture of her udder I think I might have to milk her before it explodes


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I would keep an eye on them. If they look chilled put a lamp out for them. You may want to set your alarm and check a few times trough the night. Generally the dam would cuddle against the kids and keep them warm.

I will say, our nubians are complete WIMPS! They have 0 cold tolerance.

I bottle raise my kids so they would have a heat source at that temp.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

@goatwhisperer I brought them in 
, they are still shivering. I held her and made her nurse them. the bucking still looks a bit skinny so I milked her some to see if he wanted more. but he refused the bottle so I guessing he full. I will keep an close eye on him, I will probably try some nutradrench at one to see if he will take it. The doeling is a bit more active. But we will see. It cracked me up where I found her. the old goat house(where they were born) is a converted box tailer, an I found her under the ramp, it looked like when she came out she slid down the ramp lol .


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well Thank God, he knows better then me lol (so glad he does) the little buckling finally got it. i am so thrilled he finally filled up his belly. He got to the teats before his sister and went hog wild and latch on right away and is peeing a pooping well so yay no more worrying about that. momma will be much happier after 10am when it warms up enough for them to join her.  We suppose to get two warm night on saturday and Sunday then another cold front 30s again so I probably depending how they do I bring them in if needed. Their momma getting the hang of it I barely have to hold her now I just scratch her ears and necm while she nurse so yay. But she has so much milk still I going to milk her some and freeze it in case I need it later. So happy this time is turning out better. He is so cute i am tempted to keep him and all three doelings (an my husband thought chicken math was bad lol)


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Glad they're doing well, praise God!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Amen asnt sure. Could handle another year of losing kids or putting one down.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I just noticed both doe gave birth o .The 23rd o the month lol daisy Dec 23rd and Lilly Jan 23rd to funny


----------



## Jesusfreak101

(WARNING COMPLAINING)Ok some days are rougher then others as stay at home mom. My youngest is terrified of the vaccum, he wants me to hold him and vaccum he 23 pounds of dense wiggling baby. This time I put him in his crib until I couldn't stand the crying. While this was happening my eldest was suppose to be doing some school (something she can do by herself). But she wasn't doing it. The other child had two accidents on the carpetthe carpet am trying to clean he also starts getting things out as I am trying to vaccum the living room after I had everything picked up. He also decides he hungry and wants only fruit snacks which he throws a fit because I told him no(he already had one)  I am about to have to start Makin dinner my youngest is breastfeeding for nap time and the middle just fell asleep and probably means a long night for me oh and dh doesn't know when he goin to be home yesterday he didn't get home till nine from work.ok I am thinking I am done complaining they are all healthy happy and a joy but sometimes I need a nap or just two hours with out destructo babies so I can clean the house lol.


----------



## Latestarter

There is nothing wrong with putting them in their cribs, closing the door, and walking away. It is only the start of what the terrible twos are all about. Get some rest.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok guys Lilly is having loose stools simlar to the concistanvc cows get the everythig is extremely green and they aren't use to it. I havent changed her diet is it just because all the press is off her body now that the kids are born??


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Two words Goat Yoga!!


----------



## promiseacres

for the overwhelming moments of motherhood. 
hope the kids are doing ok.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Went ahead and redid silver bells disbudding as her horns we're the only ones growing again. I have to admit out of all the goat chores this one I hate completely I know it's nessacary (to dangerous for my human kids) but yikes I am a wimp


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well I possibly have two of the doelings sold. Ihave some on whose goin to meet me to put a deposit down for them. Hopefully they will make it out and hoping he other two sale.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well a few things our living situation might become more permanent. My husband been talking about buying some land from his grandparents  to them. we also might get to lease twelve-twenty acres next to us for two hundred a year so yay more area for the animals. It's from family his grandparents no longer want. To carry the lease. So it's exciting but we shall see what happens. I be ordering some chicks this year along with hatching some of our eggs so that's fun. Daisy hoofs look good I left them in wrapped hopefully they will keep healing. The kids goats keep trying to nurse from either dam lol the dams aren't happy about it.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I went ahead an dishudded the bucking his were about 1/4-1/2 inch long already his sister has pretty much none. I have some one coming out to look at them. Should be interesting. I need to go to the feed store and grocery store today. Josiah is sleeping in and Joshua woke up early 5am early lol. Lucy still asleep an we head out to milk. My parents are talking about coming up tomorrow so that will be fun. Part of me is excited about saling the kids but I would prefer to keep them almost but honestly not sure what I would do with all the milk and until we get more land I can't say that we could afford to feed seven goats...  but oh well there always next year's kids right. An I probably would want keep every kid born lol but who wouldn't...


----------



## promiseacres

Yes... hard not to get attached...have a great day


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I thought I was the only adult in this house who was obsessed with the goats lol my husband just told me not to sale the doelings and that we could keep them and possibly keep the buckling lol and get more does from another farm for him if needed  .love my husband


----------



## Latestarter

Hooooo boy! That hubby of yours is an enabler!


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> There is nothing wrong with putting them in their cribs, closing the door, and walking away. It is only the start of what the terrible twos are all about. Get some rest.


When my sweet daughter was about 9 months old, she had figured out that, at nap time, if she didn’t want to go to sleep, she could cry and I would pick her up. I tried everything else, to get her to sleep, so eventually, I figured out if she had a full tummy and no wet diaper and no diaper pins were poking her, the only option I had was to let her cry herself to sleep. Well, one afternoon, she was crying her eyes out. This had been going on for a while. Pretty soon, there was a knock on the door and the two neighbor kids (from upstairs) were standing there.  It turned out, their grandmother (who only spoke Spanish) had sent them down to see if I was home, because she was sure I had gone out and left her there alone.  I assurred them, that everything was fine, and I was just trying to get my tired/crabby baby to take a nap.

From that day on, I was afraid to let her cry, because I was afraid they would call the police and tell them I was an unfit mother.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Latestarter yes he is lol he is allowing m to get 10-20 chicks plus. IncubarIn to hatch my own and we had gone sowd to two bunnies does not I have a three does and a buck lol. We started our farm with 6 chicks lol now we have chickens ducks, geese, goats and rabbits lol. Hw planning to build me a new chicken house and find up the old one. Lol he also aays when we are able I can get pigs, cows, sheep and a bee hivw he also want to expand my garden area for me lol . He extremely sweet. But has his flaws lol. 
Devonvoilet yeah that's not cool. Personally peakin I Kno he woul be fine but my emotional stand point starts to become unbalanced if he cries to long I get overly stressed it's why I have learned to do alot on handed. One day he find me annoying for now I am on the need list lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Oh Josiah seems to have caught mild cool cool lots of snot so far the older two dont have symptoms but he is the naughty one who likes to play with the toilet if big sister or brother leave the bathroom door open so yeah that is not fun I keep checking those doors constantly.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok so lots of things to say one I am in bugger world  all three kids have the virus. So far lucy the only with a low grade temp. Outside of stuff/ running noses a few cough and sneezing no other symptoms.
Other news my husband is not just an enabler he crazy lol. His grandparents are saying they want to get rid of he cows but can't afford to loose the ag exemption so he talking about me increasing my herd to twenty so we can carry the exemption and they can get rid of the cows .... Just want to point this out that's alot of goats lol and alot of milk. So the only way I can think about it is that I . apparently going to b running a vbusines instead a a hobby farm not so sure I am going to enjoy that lol I love farming but I like it being more homestead and less buisness so I can give things t people not have to sale things I am not buisness minded person ...  He also talked about me expanding to also having meat goats. I think the only way I probably do an kind of business either milk or soap. I don't know that's still alot to think about the time involved would most certainly make it hard to homeschool much less travel or really do much else and heaven forbid I get aick since .would be the only one milking. lots to think about. Thankfully it's Texas and the rules are way easier then California I definitely wouldn't want to go through that. 
Anyways I am not sure how I feel about about all that. 
The rabbits are due to give birth today so that's exciting .be checking on them to see what happenes.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

No baby bunnies yet I going to give them till next week just to make sure but I am pretty sure he did not do his job correctly . I watched the breed and saw him fall however he very young(6months) and this was his first time breeding so I expect more when he a bit older.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

The boys are going to Dr today one for the cold his voice gets almost wizzing when his crying so going to get him check, the other has some sort  private issue.. they are all three kinds of cranky . They keep fighting to day and tryin to annoying each other  Joshua kept putting his foot on his brother which was just making him mad. Lucy keeps invading the boys room with her toys which is annoying Joshua lol it's just a crazy house today they need a break and to feel better.  
The animals are fine thankfully they aren't very happy that I am not out there more lol ever time the see me at the window they all start yelling. They been just seeing feed/milked/eggs collected no much attention otherwise but I can't be out long while leave the sickos in the house. I can't wait til everyone is well again.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Josiah is a very unhappy littlr guy right now.poor guy is very stuff so he cant nurse keep having to suck him out. Which he hates. His ear hurts (Dr said it was Pinker then. Should be but not infection level) he been acting quite fussy pretty sure his nose is what bother him most caude as soon as he can nurse he stops crying.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok so far i am glad I still have the goat kids. I put them back with their moms for now. So far they growing well disbudded the other day hoping no one grows horns I had to redisbud jingle bells and I did rainbow but I .Did hers basised off another farms process .Didn't want to do thiers at firs but after two started growing horns and had to be done twice I hoping this way works. You burn for 4seconds the cut off the bud cauterize then re burn for an additional 3 seconds. We see how hers an jingles due. 
 Ok other news Joshua(3yr old) got stung by a bee and he had a mild allergic reaction his hand (got stung on finger) is still swollen so he went to Dr on monday(got stung on Friday it's now Tuesday,) they put him a a steriod and are seeing him on Thursday to make sure nothing is still inside his finger. I stayed up late lasting  night to finish up chores (dish laundry, sweeping, locking up birds, dog and separating kids)  any ways woke up at two to Josiah (11.5month old) having 103.1 fever called d got him seen it's just a virus. He was to take Motrin at 9:30am at 8am he was at 102 and at 9:40 after Motrin he was at 103.2. he now on both Motrin and tTyleno both boys are napping hoping to move to their beds instead of my lap so I can finish organizing school area and get Lucy to do some homes hool. I feel bad about not milking goats but their kids are now milking them for me yay for baby goats.


----------



## promiseacres

hopefully they will feel better soon.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

ahh daisy has hoof rot again we bare got any rain less then a inch. This time it's looks kinda bad. I currently soaking both back hoofs the same two that were effected last time .I thinking of saling her at this rate. What would y'all do?as you can see she got nasty hoofs she is the only one like this and I keep the cut and have tried to train them with little to no success


----------



## Jesusfreak101

These are her front hoofs


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Today's is my youngest son first birthday I can't believe how fast he grown  
An our homemade cake chocolate with strawberry filling and butter cream frosting


----------



## Mike CHS

Happy Birthday to him.  It seems they go from new born to 18 in about 6 months.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok I am done with the cold seriously take it back. The high was like 40(can't remember exactly 40-37) and out low for the night is 27. All three of my rabbits were due on or near the 5th of March. One Kindle some time today snowball(just realized the ironic part with it being so cool and her name) anyways she had eight little kits. So far all are doing fine brought the inside to make sure. I think she some how got pregnant twice. She gave birth few days ago to a single kit that end up dieing from the cold . She in with another female but she the only one that shows signs of nursing an fur pulling. After bring them in she cleaned them and is still I the nesting box with them. She probably alittle streessed as my kids were over excited and add the fact she hasn been inside in a while.thats probably going to change.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Her sh is still in there with the eight under her .. it makes m nervous seeing her In there still.


----------



## promiseacres

Me too.... thsee record lows sucks... lost another litter yesterday.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

if i do nothing they die and if i bring them in they die lost all but one of the kits. My husband says he found it outside the nesting box i am the the point of bunnies are nothing but a heart ache.my five year old to me i was just tryin to protect them she so sweet. Right now snowball is hopping around the kitchen. She getting extra tlc. And she even climbed into my lap early which was a first for her . I am abou to go check on my other girls to see if they kindled. Iris has a box for a box for a house pretty much its an old wooden large dog kennel we put a door on so she has the best protection from the elements. Snowflake is in a large rabbit house with wire for the floor and sides we put som wood slates on the side to help lock wind but evem with lots of bedin the draft is to cold for kits who escape the nesting box. Thats the house snowball was in as well its 5ft by 4ft by 4ft so its big i have to climb in to reach the back.  But they like to come out they still getting use to me. Its been awhile since i been able to handle them my husban freaks out when i come in with scratches lol but oh well.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

She found a hiding spot the kids can't reach lol o the baby can't reach h a terror .she cleaning it out sh start kicking theing I put under it (limited storage I use every space) s she making her self at home


----------



## Jesusfreak101

PLEASE PRAY FOR MY NEPHEW JERRY WAYNE HE HAVING PROBLEMS BREATHING HE THREE MONTHS OLD I KEEP YALL UPDATED.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Prayers


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thank y'all was told he got released from hospital not sure what all happened right now but he is fine thank God!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well lost the last kit. 
Today my last doe started pulling fur so I am getting excited looks like she finally going to pop soon. I plan to rebreed two does. My husband build a new house for one of them. 
We have some serious pollen in the air my husband, Josiah, and I are having different symptoms but all allegry induced. Lucy has some symptoms as well. I apparently pass down my allergies to my kids so far each have been allergic to the Same medication and the pollen. I love spring but pollen isn't my favorite lol. 
The goats look to have doubled in number now for good lol all four kids are unsold. I had buys but At the time Charlie had told me not sale and now no one wants them go figure . Oh well look like  will have even more kids next year . I think my rabbit adventure has been a bust for three years I only ad one kit live to adult hood. First year the kits all got sick and died. Second year two of my bucks died and two does died thanks to heat and dogsfibally got a need buck and two litters didn't make it past a week Gran one was a single and the other was due to weather an my own fault so ... Yeah


----------



## SA Farm

Hopefully your next litters work out better! And yay for lots of goaties!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Iris as her babies I first time I actually got outside right after there was still blood normally I make it after they clean up haha .Getting better at my timing she pull a lot of fur. I took a very fast head count so it's more a estimation 6-7 alive and one still born. So not bad and she waited til it warmed up yay Iris thank you God. High is 75 today Low I 62 and it keeps about that for the rest of the week


----------



## Jesusfreak101

The official head  count is eight. They are all doing very well momma is doing great I am so pleased with her. She keeps the cover when it's chilly and uncovered them yesterday when it go to eighty I guess they where getting to hot. They all had fat big tummies yesterday when I check I check again today I end up picking her up and she had alot of milk still and she is probably alittle over weight she a big girl.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Checked on kits most are fat and heathly two look to not being eating as much one is down right skinny tried to get him to nurse off momma however wouldn't latch on so goin to feed store to get some ingredients for milk formula. Plan to supplement the two smaller just to help out some. I moved her to the large of the three pens since she only one with kits she now has the most room. Snowball is inside in a dog crate until the new house is finished. She also go rebreed today she wasn't happy about me taking her away from her boytoy so she have another date this evening to get her a better chance of a larger litter. snowflake will be rebreed tomorrow. They be due close to april 7th yay.


----------



## SA Farm

Hopefully mama settles in quickly! I wouldn’t move a doe with kits until they were old enough to survive without their mom as some does will abandon their kits if they’re moved or stressed...not all will, though, so 
When I had rabbits I put off changing accommodations until the kits were 3 weeks old and starting to come out of the nest box and explore. That way they could chase their mama down if she was being a slacker with feeding them


----------



## Jesusfreak101

She had no issue with it rhey stayed in their box just the box moved lol to a new house with her sh accepted it very easily she had been in that house before so I wasn't so concerned. However talking about rabbits my daughters doe snowball is a brat lol.
 She is normal docile easy to handle unless she mates . Man she great when pregant great with kits but sex goes to her head. I took her to her boyfriend captions cage earlier after three or four sessions I wen to grab her and she starts complaining. Well I brought him inside to her new digs so I could do some chores (she doesn't get aggressive with the male no matter where they are) any ways after a bit they start chasing and mating (she likes to be chased,) anyways after another 3-4 times  go t get him and this time she start Makin that noise while kicking at my hand with her front feet. She apparently was not done with her boyfriend quite yet even though he looked whipped lol. I got my leather gloves and blue jean jacket on to grab hi because she kept protecting him. After he was gone she calmed down some but is still Makin the squeak she makes at him for no mating her  to my hand so until she calms her behind down the cage stays closed lol. Here Lucy and her bunny snowball she giving her a purple carrot.  The bunny likes Lucy. We also got one welsummer(all that was left), 10 goldencomets(kids pet chickens all pullets) ,9 barred rocks(mine), four ducklings(kids pets). I plan to get a few more breeds as well so i be chickened out this year lol. I am pretty sure my kids don't need anymore pets. They both have indoor pets Joshua has two toad, two round nosed plain snakes, Lucy has her bunny, we have two cats, one dog, a tank full of fish. Now the next animal I want after the birds are my piggies lol. With this rate my husband keeps letting me get animals it shouldn't be too long lol. We also went to an auction the other day go some book shelves an few other thing. They keep being cheaper the yard sales. I got two large bookshelfs, one kids desk, two small cabinet things I going to turn into bedside tables, a pallet of bricks an two tennis net for 36 dollars. All just in need of some paint or a good dusting. We all caught a mild cold. Some of us are just about over it while two just got it I see deep cleaning in my future lol. Alright I am going back to disges and cleaning up the bed goodnight all set y'all laters God bless.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

It's funny lately Stella has started growing up mebtally. Grant she still gets bored and naughty however she gotten better with the rest of the animals. She can be out with the goats Al day doesn't chase them just watches and guards them. Some times she herd them back to the front protion instead of the back Of the she can lounge on the trampoline and watch them lol. She likes herd the geese as well. We currently have four Drake's three of which stay with the geese. So when they are out they try to fight with the other Drake(locked in chicken yard fight through fence) Stella will run over head but the Drake on the outside an break up the fight then walk away lol. Tonight as I was checking for pasty butt on he new chicks(all the barred rocks no one else) she starts nudgin them back to the crate but doesn't act like she going to try to eat one so that is an improvement. I not saying .would e ever leave alone with them but it nice not having to stress about it while I am tendkn to them


----------



## Jesusfreak101

well one chick went missing today while they were in the outside pen. either it got lost or something grabbed it i couldnt find any evidence to support either theory. however that being said i would not be surprised if phoebe grabbed it for a snack she normally leaves chicks alone but she been known to try. they will be staying a cage for now since it happened. i also need to figure out a solution for the goats. honestly i am needing to clean it/correction finish cleaning. .. so much to do where does the time go. the runt kit iris had died, but the other seven are doing great. the other two does are bred they are due April 29. i am still debating on whether to keep the kids are not. without expanding their yard i might have problems keeping the yard to a healthly leave... i need to get a float test done and some other test done but it have to wait till next month more then likely. we already had a animal emergency this month. Garfield our male cat who is 10 years old, is staying with the vet. he came in the house yesterday with a infected wound and acting like he was poisoned. when he got to the vet he was severely dehydrated and unable to urinate one his own. they are giving him a strong antibiotic and trying to give him iv to hydrate him. however when they ran a urine sample they found out he was in acute kidney disease. if the hydration doesnt change that i am not sure what we can do for him. this vet bill was up there 615 dollars i am really hoping and praying that he pulls through. they are going to call me in the morning to let me know how is doing. okay moving on no dwelling on the posibilities. Lucy is adjusting to our new school schedule. Mondays, wensdays math science, social studies. Tuesday, thursday phonics, reading, penmanship, spelling. 10-4 with lunch break and snack breaks. Joshua is talking more so that great, he also love doing school we have been practicing his letters, colors, shapes, numbers. he was doing m the other day and he was able to trace it correctly and he said the word moon i was over the moon. my three year old hasnt really talked he prefers to grunt.


----------



## SA Farm

Sorry to hear about your missing chick and your cat being sick hope he pulls through 
I’m afraid I didn’t hold out much hope for the kit when he wouldn’t latch...I’ve been there many a time. Sometimes they just don’t have the strength or will to live  Glad the rest are doing well!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well God knows best. I just keep trusting him. Garfields report this morning is that he is improving so far. He eating a little and purring and seeking attention so yay they are goin to give him fluids today and goin to run blood work tomorrow to see if his kidneys have resumed workin. And I get the feeling sometimes that Dr don't listen lol. I told him yesterday about Garfield wound on front right shoulder and he says this morning I am not sure if anyone noticed yesterday but he has a nasty wound on his shoulder that had a absess that ruptured I said that was the infected wound .I mentioned that I had cleaned with soap water and iodine and had put a strong topical antibiotic on. Lol   but so far it's looking good for our kitty to come home tomorrow. Hopefully.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Garfield gets to come home today so happy. His kidneys started back up I swear the myth that  cats have nine lifes is so true for this one lol. 
Iris babies are doing great took some pictures yesterday.
Lucy and her bunny. 
Goibbto be picking up more chicks snd ordering some along with turkey i am so excited. lol one of my friends keeps tell me I do to much lol my mom says the say but to be honest i hate sitting still i may so for 1-2 hrs a day but that really it. Ok back to school for me (I am the teacher after all  how did that happen lol)  tomorrow Jupe Mills(fee store) is getting more chick hehe lol I see lots of birdies. Okaysee yall


----------



## SA Farm

That’s great news! Kits are looking great too!
What kind of turkeys are you getting?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Haven't decided between royal palm, bourbon reds and the Narragansett.
 I get home e from vet to find Stella had killed my buck(rabbit) she opened his cage. Looked like she broke his neck no visible wounds on him. 
My doelings rainbow got her self stuck in a v of a tree and injured her leg . .... Well it's life but I praying my rabbit litter survive because if not I am at the point I am done with bunnies.


----------



## promiseacres

sorry for the losses


----------



## SA Farm

promiseacres said:


> sorry for the losses


x2


----------



## Jesusfreak101

It is official I am a bad pet owner ... I can't take Garfield in the house the smell is killing me. He leaking urine constantly it suppose to stop soon. I thought it hardd stopped last night so moved him out of the crate to my bathroom well it started again and (has used litter box in past) after making a new litter box and Putin dirt in it he goes and goes poop on a pillow I left in there for him to lay on and now there little puddles everywhere in my bathroom on floor on toilet I am having a germ freak out moment so I pretty sure I am moving him into the new goat house until this is over. Unfortunately he might be able to get out through but I getting desperate my sanity can't take the pee smell or it being everywhere.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Headed to the store to get diapers for the cat it's official I lost my mine if any of you find it let me know. 
I don know what else to do. I am not sure how well this will go but I am at a breaking point at this moment my brain is on melt down germ mode so pardon my rantin crazyness I just need to breath....


----------



## promiseacres

I there with you can't stand cat pee smells... and I worked 9 years at a vet clinic... 

sorry his recovery isn't going great


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thanks yah it is what it is I haven't left the house yet I went on a cleaning spree I am not quite finished either.he a good call he loves he kids let's Josiah pull his ears, tail. Josiah lays on him to hug him and the car just absorbs all the baby love lol.i put the shower mat down in the bathroom and the cat is actin like it's going to eat him. Pretty much everything is startling him if I move it to a new spot lol.  He let me bathe him he wasn't to happy about it but didn't scratch or bit so yay lol. Poor guy I couldn't handle the smell on his fur so he go a full bath.  Alittle after I posted the earlier post he used the litter box I wonder if he understood it was stressing me out lol or if h understood me complaining to much dh on the phone about what to do...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well when m husband gets home.e we going to start working on fencing. We going to cat proof the fence so our cats stay away from poisons.  Two we goin to start fencing off the front pasture  so the goats and birds will have more room yay and we will have a separate drive way so yay no more problems with company running over grandmas hose hopefully come octoOct i be saling eggs again I am also goin to start making my own soap and hopefully able to sale that as well. I started new seeds yesterday going to get getting some truck loads of compost to get the garden ready can wait.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Today is my daughter sixth birthday happy and sad she growing to fast. Here her cake.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hope your daughter has a great day and enjoys her sparkly cake!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

She loved the frosting lol she hasn't ever really liked any cake she says it to sweet lol last couple of years I have made a giant cookie for her she asked for. A cake so yup oh well .Her daddy , my parents and I enjoyed it lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So I got some news
Farm news first we got a incubator and of course I already put eggs in it . I have 11 good eggs and 14 duck eggs. Two of my bunnies are due on Monday to give birth yay. We played music cages yesterday because one cage opening apparently was to small for our home made nesting boxes. Well there was that
  Now for the less fun news. My baby cousin ryder had surgery on his skull yesterday it went well praying for recovery he spending five days in hospital. My father got some test results back he has a tumor in his bladder they be doing a scope test on April 22, my father also lost his job. My aunt is awaiting test results they are testing for colon cancer. My grandfather has blackcoma and has had a regression. My previous pastor, wife is in the hospital(he just got out after gallbladder removal) she from what I been told isn't expected to make it.... God blessing in disguise and God is good we only see part of the picture we are awaiting miracles.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Been Workin on clearing out fence line so far so good it take awhile 800ft of fencing be over grown by all sorts of thron cover bushes and cactus.


----------



## SA Farm

Oh, wow! Sorry about all the “less fun” news! Hope everyone’s okay and that God sees fit to grant a miracle or two!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Snowball and snow flake both had their babies on april 8th. Snowball had seven two have died since so she now at six and snowflake hasn't lost any at them moment and has nine. 
Been working on the fencing and o my goodness I am tired o looking at tpost and brush ... 

Been busy trying to get house in order, garden, fencing, animals, school lol so much so little time. 
On other news I took two pregnancy test and both were postive so expecting baby number 4 at some point getting all my appointments lined up.


----------



## SA Farm

Congratulations!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thank y'all.been alittle crazy lately.  The kids are all excited Lucy hoping for a girl lol.


----------



## promiseacres

congtats! Sorry for all the hardships with your friends and families' health!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thank you an it's part of life. Today was my dad's surgery they though it was 1.7 cm and the tumor end up being 7 cm so they (without testing wont get results back til 30th) think it cancer. He has been released


----------



## Jesusfreak101

My due date is December 18


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So I still have all four kids one o which I have pretty much decided if he(storm) of course doesn't settle down some with age he going to the freezer. He currently like to nibble of clothes fingers anything on your body really, he also likes to jump on you, and he (main problem) is he like to push on my leg. Now he has time to learn but the other problem is do I really need two related bucks I just keep thinking that's goin to be a head ache with having to separate them during breeding season and the only does .storm could breed are his mom and aunt the others are his sister's and that tends to make me think I don't want to keep him. He a beautiful little buckling. Sighs could be that I am also thinking I be pregnant and dealing with two homornal bucks doesn't sound like fun lol. Also looking having my herd registrated and debating on whether I would do the milk testing. Nor do I know what I am going to do the next year's kids  but got plenty of time for that. Also haven't a clue what to do with 21 aby rabbits all the does have kept their litters aliv this time and I am over run lol. Some I might sale others I'll be for meay and I thinking of either keeping a buck or buying one. I ave a duck whose eggs should b hatching this week and my eggs I the incubator should be hatching as well.i have five geese eggs that have made it this far and I think seven duck eggs. So yay. We shall see what we get. 
Oh other news my husband is the sweetest he been working on fixing my four wheeler(cant ride it now), he got me the incubator and now he bought me a kitchen aid mixer and meat grinder attachment . I see lots of baking ahead. We have a small kitchen so been making room since we go it for it to go and I should be able to set it up today.


----------



## promiseacres

Jesusfreak101 said:


> My due date is December 18


Congrats!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thank you. We areal excited and I pretty sure I am the only one thats not so excited about the birthing process or leading up to it I like after words better lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

We have eggs wiggling. Three of five of the geese I saw where wiggling. So cool!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well I I like the rest of you, you have a favorite in your herd. Well I had been debating on which buck I wanted to keep whether it would be our original buck or his son well I have decided t keep Buck (original husband named him). He makes me angry sometimes because he to smart but most of the time he a loveable hunk. I was calling the goats in from the field an he was the only to come running at first until he let a follow me call to the other six and got them all in because of him it's moments like that that make m love him plus he loves to snuggle and be kissed.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

My goat kids are still nursing. One set is 19 weeks old and the other is 15 weeks. Do I need to separate them for awhile or no? Three are doeling, one buckling.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I don't think I'd have a buckling of that age running with doelings….


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Mine are Nubians and do not come into season until august


----------



## Jesusfreak101

There are moments I think my dog is awesome but seem to be alot more lately where I just want to get rid of her ..... She killed on of my rabbits this morning just for fun .. 
The kids (human) have been chasing and catching the teen age chicks and of course that makes Stella(dog) want to join in so I am having to correct that behavior again .... she has been learning to work the goats lately she just goes for my buck when herding and just won leave him alone .. which let's the others do what ever. She also doesn't seem to have a high drive to work she enjoys it for short time then just walks away .  Ok complaining done just need to suck it up and firgure out if I am goin to ave her continue "working" or not.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Been trying to sale some of the bunnies off. Not enough room for them they kept escaping my husband run ideal so they are back I cages and even through they have lots of water I have had a few still die not sure why could be the dog stressing them who knows. I kinda keep thinking. Might be done with bunnies for now. Until we have a better set up. So far I sold four we shall see if anymore sale. I want most gone before summer really sets in. I am also hoping to sale two of my doelings as I have no real reason to keep them. Plus that's alot of goats to feed when I refuse to milk that many. I been over flowing with milk constantly. I can't fit any more into my freezer so yeah next year I plan to start making soap and cheese but that not isn here yet. I am also looking at pigs for next year and might get some turkeys again.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Hey y'all I been coming on here and just reading for the most part. Just trying to stay some what sane lol. My youngest has take up not going to bed till midnight for some crazy reason trying to get him back on the schedule seems difficult at this point. He mess up my schedule by it I can not handle going to bed after midnight and getting up at 4:30 and still being patient with them. So I been sleeping in which as me cranky because I can't get some of my chores done as effectively as when I dont have a toddler screaming because he wants my attention and the older two needing to be watch because they thinking I am not watching they can catch my birds(chickens duck ect) and carry them around which makes the dog want to as well. Oh and the baby rabbits we have left 8 three of which apparently are small enough to fit through the rabbit cage and get out..... That driving me nuts I can't wait for my husband to finish the new rabbit hutches. He also driving me crazy he keeps talking about adding more animals (we haven't even finished the fence yet....I am giving him til October) I currently have had to keep the girls pen up because they decided grandmas throwing weeds mean they need to escape to eat them .. then they find her plants so yeah... Until we get the electric fence up an running and the rest of the fencing ran it's going to drive me nuts and Grandpa keeps turning off the current fence so far the bucks haven't figure that out but probably won't be long. I am so ready to have the new pasture ready. I am also ready to have this pregnancy over lol. I am already short of breath alot and I am not even out of the first trimester. I also keeping getting told I shouldn't be lifting bales or feed bags (not by Dr but by others) only problem is my husband works nightshift and doesn't have the time really to help much less is awake when I need it done so yeah. Still not sure what exactly to do in every area here but one step at a time. I also feel like I need to finish clearing that one fence line so we can fence it but there are massive mesquite tree that need to go s that will be for my husband to do as no one including me wants to see m with a chain saw.... Still firgurin out what to make the kids for Christmas and what to do for homeschool next year. Lots of things to work on and work out. Our shower in the master bath is still broken.. the flooring needs t be taken out. The outside other house trim needs to be replaced, the cars need work, the house needs to be deep cleaned and re-organized which means I need to buy new things to use for it. I also need to clean they yard and weed the garden. Then I need to also get ready for vbs.. there also the fact my parents still look like they are going to need fiancal help and possibly more .. no wonder I feel drained lol typing all of that made m realize whats all been going on. There are several more things but I need to get some chores done so I l had to get off here. Still hoping to sale some bunnies and some goats we shall see what happens.


----------



## SA Farm

Whew, just reading that has me tired on your behalf!
I don’t know how you do all that while keeping track of your kids and dealing with pregnancy exhaustion!
Any chance you can get some help during the summer? Perhaps a student who wouldn’t mind putting in a few hours of heavy lifting for you?
Just a thought


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Would love to but one can't afford it two we live in the middle of no where all the town's close to us are 30-45 minutes or more out. Thankfully its not often I have to do it just twice a month maybe three times and that it. Today the kids went to the dentist both boys teeth were great Lucy has had cavitie that need work hoping to get that taken care o finally. She has a Dr appointment tomorrow to make  sure she healthy enough for the medicine they use to keep her calm. (low blood sugar) . There some extented family drama that make us end up with another baby lol I thought four was going to be rough but five . Anyways that and my dad's medication for his cancer treatment is in short supply nationally so he appointment has been pushed back. God know what he doing there are moments I wish I knew how things where going to turn out.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Been awhile since I posted but here what's new. Lol not much. I been enjoying the animals a lot lately they are my quite time and make me feel useful. We start back with homeschooling yesterday we taking our time to complete these books before i buy next year's curriculum. I been cleaning alot. Then vbs happened and I fell behind so playing catch-up. This pregnancy has been slightly rough on me I am tired alot, my stomach hurts for no reason outside of growth, which apparently I have to show early lol most of my shorts and jeans no longer fit. The mood swings are driving me crazy my poor family I g from being happy to livid  my brain is worn out from tryin to control them. The kids and I have cold like symptoms but no fever so it's probably allergies. Hopefully that goes away soon. My husband has almost finished on side of the two acres we fencing. He doesn want me clearing the fence no that I am pregnant Same with lifting hay and feed bags lol I still do that lol once I get caught all up I might start working the fence line again no sure through it take awhile be fore. Get all caught up. The house work and garden and animal houses will take some time but hey I LL be there. I am hoping we don't have to cut all the tree down on the fence line but we will see. I am also hoping to buy the seven acres next to the field fingers crossed.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

hey ya'll been catching up on chores and a few other things. we had some things break that needed fixing but that's life.  lots to do. I am hoping after getting some deep cleaning done I am going to try to organize everything we shall see how that goes. I also need to start making the kids Christmas presents and finish some sewing and other projects lol. I am having a giant learning curve on lots of things that my mother didn't know how to do so she couldn't pass it on. like sewing lol I getting better,crotch, canning haven't started apparently I need a lot more things then I have lol. I am also going to start cheese making and soap making soon lol its been fun but I say this is have respect for anyone who already knows how. I am also baking which I am actually good at it have that down lol. eventually I get there with everything else my daughter wants me to make her cloths so I might try to make a skirt and some shirts or a dress we shall see. lots of things to do and read about how to do lol.  planning on what to plant and what animals I am going to add. the planting will hopefully happen by August and. the animals will be next year. my biggest challenge lately between keeping up with homeschooling is mostly how this pregnancy is effecting me. it makes it challenging to do a lot of the farm chores when I can only be outside for so long.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

the quilt I made for my son Joshua I diffently need more practice this was my first lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I been debating about what kind of pigs to get and either I am going to be probably getting the American guinae hogs ad they grow out faster compared to my favorite kunekune...sigh but waiting 12-18 for piglets to grow out might be a problem... it's still up in air I have a year to decide. but that's were I am at the only other thing I can think or as another option is maybe buying a feeder pig or two and waiting for the kunekune to mature but then they breed and I would need to get another round before their piglets are near are near butcher weight.... that's a lot of money in time granted they would be on pasture but that's still time and energy it's more food for thought I didn't realize how slow they grow it supposed to be between 12-18 months for them.  we go through a lot of pork with three kids soon to be four.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

just for the fun I love this girl she a doll. she also a brat lol. anyways this is Daisy (just udder shot) she been letting her kids nurse at seven months of age. this was the second morning after separating them. not the biggest fan of her teats size but I love her udder.


----------



## Mini Horses

Yep, those kids will nurse until you pull them.    Looks like you will get enough for YOUR kids now.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol honestly I been getting to much for my kids to keep up with. my husband has friends who get some but even with help we can't keep up. I currently have five-six raw gallons of milk in my fridge. I am hoping to pasteurize some this morning after we get back from the dentist. I also have one  gallon of pasteurized milk in there. they give a gallon each morning. so I need to start making cheese and soap soon.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

here is Lilly udder she gives two quarter jars every morning this is her second freshening.her udder support is awful but she milks out great and her teats are a great easy size for me to milk.and for what ever reason she easier on my hand muscles to milk. she also has never really fought me on milking like her sister did. they have different mothers same father.


----------



## Baymule

I researched pigs half to death before deciding on keeping feeder pigs. I looked at Kune Kune and AGH also. Now I'll muddle the pot some more by tossing in Idaho Pasture Pigs. You can look them up, I think you will like them. If I were to raise pigs, that would probably be my choice. A neighbor has Kune Kune, they take a looooong time to get to slaughter size and then you still don't have much meat. They will reduce a pasture to dirt if confined just like any other pig. I still recommend that you raise a couple of feeder pigs first, to get your feet wet, so to speak.

Here's something that I like to do, I haunt Craigs List for large hogs. There isn't a lot of demand for them, people will sell them for a hundred bucks or so, look back on my pig threads. I recently saw a 450 pound sow for $100. I have a freezer full of meat, so didn't buy her. What I do is bring home a whopper, feed him/her soured corn, boiled eggs, hay, milk for 45 to 60 days, then take to slaughter. Since you need meat, I suggest that you do the same. Then you only have a couple of months at the most invested. You HAVE the milk to feed a pig! That would make some darn good pork. 

Here she is. If my freezer wasn't packed, I'd be outta here in a heartbeat and go get her.

https://easttexas.craigslist.org/grd/d/athens-pig/6933083509.html


----------



## Baymule

What are you waiting for? Go get that pig!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

thank you yah it's still up in air I pretty sure my husband leans more towards the feeders anyways as I tend to get in the pens lol he wants me in a bubble lol (he is very protective of me so I tease him about the bubble thing)  for now we aren't getting them until after this one is born some time next year as currently I am not ready pen wise or really can't handle the extra right now with this pregnancy. my stomach is already large and showing off the baby lol I put on one of my favorite shirts and the buttons on my belly were looking ready to pop.... I am only 18 weeks sighs. lol I am still slowly processing birds so I am by far not ready for anything.


----------



## Baymule

If you need to stock the freezer, look on Craigs List and wait for a deal like this one. Keep the pig no less than 45 days, preferably up to 60 days, then take to slaughter. I like letting somebody else use up their feed and money to raise up a large hog. Build a set up like mine and they are easy to care for. Fill your freezer, then take your time deciding if you want to raise breeders or feeders.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

yup you add to my craziness lol I do like the Idaho pigs. I planned to have 1/2-1 acre for my breeders to be in.


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> yup you add to my craziness lol I do like the Idaho pigs. I planned to have 1/2-1 acre for my breeders to be in.


If you don't rotate them to other pastures, they will root it to oblivion.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

mmmm... feel that might ruin my plan completely. oh well best thought plans can change lol.


----------



## Mini Horses

A hog is like a rototiller on steroids.     I've had to retill and regrade the size you mention with my tractor!  For just two.    They are powerhouses.  Think bulldozer with legs.

That's why nose rings were used.  Helps, won't totally stop them.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

it was on reason I had been looking at certain breeds.


----------



## Baymule

ANY animal, if confined, will eat, stomp or root a pasture to a dirt lot. The grass has to have a chance to grow back. If you had several pastures to rotate the pigs on it would work. You would also need a dry lot to pen them in. 

Look at a chicken coop and run-bare dirt in no time. Horse lot-bare dirt. If the grass doesn’t have a chance to grow back, it dies. When it is dry and the animals have eaten the grass and you don’t get them off, they will eat it right to the dirt and it dies. Pigs will dig up the roots and eat them too. 

Sorry if I busted your bubble, but it’s better to know up front before you get neck deep and reality smacks you. 

My sheep are on dry lot. I have planted grass in 2 new places to give them more graze. I will have to rotate them and dry lot them to keep it growing.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

my animals may be weird both the goats and the chicken pen have grass growing on that note. and no problem lol that happens. w only issue is we only going to have two acres so not much pasture to work with..


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I also have another problem I been trying to figure out he any hogs I would need to raise to supply us with enough meat. currently we go through close to 10 lbs of bacon and 6 pounds of sausage a month. my three year old only we eat bacon or cereal in the morning right now praying that changes. the other two will eat sausage but they all three eat a lot and only one likes eggs go figure I have 30+ birds and only on of my kids likes eggs. I do make pancakes which two will eat same with biscuits and French bread and but outside of that yeah. any ways so the amount of breakfast meat I am curious about and the amount of the rest is not to important as they all love pork chops. of course ribs and pulled pork two will eat and one won't he driving me crazy he so picky...


----------



## Baymule

Two hogs would give you a lot of sausage, ribs, pork chops and roast. They would make 4 sides of bacon, that wouldn’t last you all year, but it would be nice until it ran out. 

By 2 hogs I mean regular sized, not the small breeds. I prefer Red Wattles and Hereford breeds.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

okay so not mjch going on i have seeds started for fall and some need planting. gonna try to get that done today. the does are still providing alot of milk and i cant wait to use kt for cheese and soap i might talk to hubby about going ahead with the equipment i am tired of seeing it wasted. my new hens have started to lay currently getting dozen or more a day just from chickens and the new ducks have been laging as well. no more egg shortage lol now i am over run and should be able to start saling some again and hatch some more birds for meat purpuse. i am worried about the rabbits with the heat for the next few weeks it will staying at 103-104 for awhile. so no going outside during heat of the day for me. My husband will be cutting down more trees tbis weekend odf the fence line so we can start fencing thankfully he gonna leave some for the goats to get under until we plant some and they get big enough i be putting something around them to protect them from the glats obsession with bark.i am planning to buy fuirt trees and plant in oct so they can work o n their roots. but so far that really it. the kids have been doing school.


----------



## Mini Horses

You can make soft goat milk cheeses easily, just big pot, vinegar, etc.  Ricotta is super easy (vinegar, baking soda, butter) and takes than an hour.  Use or freeze.   Great in Italian dishes but, can also be seasoned and used on crackers, chips, veggies.   It's the hard cheeses that take more input and time. Or freeze some milk for winter, to drink & cook.   Make puddings, ice cream...…With all the eggs & milk, yep, think creative.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i already have a freezer full of mil. but thanks for the cheese info i thought i had tp have the rennet for all of them.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

well its official my stubborn sides gonna come out. after all my seedling went mia i am going to re plant. i really want a fall harvest this year. my daughter keeps tryibg to solve the mystery six year olds. my husband and i have talked about getting rid of the goats for now but havent decided anything. current feed bill is 300 which is a good portion of our budget. mostly the increase is due to the four kids three of which will be processed. and he plans to finish the fence but it cost close to 2000 dollars to finish. so its one of those things of what can we afford compared to what is the best thing to do.  the biggest issue is we one income family and the house we live in is a money pit that cant really be fixed all the way it a mobile home that i guessing atleast older then 17 years it was here for close to ten years before we moved in abd now we been here close to seven years so yeah its falling apart. every time we fix one thing another comes up. so we need to come with a plan.
my husband keeps bring up painted desert sheep lol i think he likes the idea of our own meat lol. this morning off to a slow i keep getting light headed the pollen high and probably not helping.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Can you cut down to one goat for milk, a buck to breed with.....then add  two sheep to raise for the freezer ?
You have your hands and tummy full as it is with babies,  perhaps cutting the feed bill for the animals, and just growing out a sheep or two will help you with less animal chores and save you  some money ....
girl you need some rest too


----------



## Jesusfreak101

thats another thing we looking at. its gotten abit crazy to be honest and i thinking of saling my buck as well after this year breeding session to get a boar buck as the kids will more then likely be used for meat and not for milk. we are either going down to two may be three at most and two will most likely just dam raise. i am worn i am hoping that everything settles with school and the house. this summer has been bad for bug invasion my husband had enough. as we dont own the home there a limit to how much we want to fix. it suppose to be left to him along with two acres in the will but. thats changed from time to time so makes him and me nervous. another reason we looking at getting rid of some of the animals and trying to cut bacj expenses. i am at the loint this year i am done with getting animals anytime soon i want to wait until this pregnancy over to really add anything if we do. the biggest thing is there a not really anyone i can get to watch the goats for us to go xamping or other things so it make it hard on the family adventures we want tp take. just need to find some sort of balance.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

There is nonthing wrong with just taking a break for a few years from all the animals....if you are spending $300 a month now on feed...in 24 months you would save $7200.....now that is a nice chunk of change to save up for  yourselves.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

my husband feels bad if i get rid of the goats completely i am kinda okay with it. but that could be me being tired talking. i did not get any of the birds processed this weekend my husband wants tp re organize our room next  another words my job... i also need to do a deep cleaning again. my husband wants to try an bug and animal proof the house along with weather proof it which means i need to clean walls and trim to get it ready for him to caulk.  either way there are way to many jobs for me right now lol. we been having spiders, ants and all manner of bettles coming in
... i am over bugs we cant spray inside or outside with heavy insectacides because of kids (pregnant lady) and animals last time he did it ended up killing close to ten birds so yeah no.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

yup it is quite abit. i am hoping to bake some and possible work on my daughter quilt again. there just seems to be a never ending list of things to do lol. my friends that havent any animals i am not sure how they dont get bores but i suppose thats why they do the co-ops, 4h and the dance classes. honestly would not mind the 4h and i think lucy would love to do dance but that stuff can be pricey. stuff to think about (plus some of the dances they do around here arent appropriate in my opipion what six year old) (might be showing my old self there lol). i figure my kids get lots of things others dont plently of life experiences on a farm and in a house of six lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

yup it is quite abit. i am hoping to bake some and possible work on my daughter quilt again. there just seems to be a never ending list of things to do lol. my friends that havent any animals i am not sure how they dont get bores but i suppose thats why they do the co-ops, 4h and the dance classes. honestly would not mind the 4h and i think lucy would love to do dance but that stuff can be pricey. stuff to think about (plus some of the dances they do around here arent appropriate in my opipion what six year old) (might be showing my old self there lol). i figure my kids get lots of things others dont plently of life experiences on a farm and in a house of six lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

this is daisy i planning on saling her or processing her. her udder support is the better of my two milking does however her (you heard me complain about hers before) teats suck in size in comparison. her one teat that points back and both leak up high.... she a pain i am pretty sure most likely will end up in freezer.. i dont want to sale a goat who (just started) head butting my kids she only done it once to one boy and then was going to head butt my youngest until i yelled at her . she never done it to me or my daughter but not the point. plus she a brat on the stand. this morning she decided she was done and layed down and spilit the jar i had completely full of milk. would you sale or just butcher?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

@Baymule , @B&B Happy goats post of above sale or freezer basised of additude and body?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Jesusfreak101 said:


> @Baymule , @B&B Happy goats post of above sale or freezer basised of additude and body?



Which do you need more...the meat or the money ? ....that would give me my answer


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> Which do you need more...the meat or the money ? ....that would give me my answer


x2


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i think where i am debating i trying to figure out how much meat each will give. we have four (including daisy) to process. three are 80 pounds currently and she about 150 (havent weighed thme its a rough estimate). i am figures daisy would give roughly 60lbs and the others 30lbs so roughly 170lbs of meat. not including bones for soup and dog treats. if thats the case i might need to clean my freeze out first. plus my husband will be going hog hunting and dove hunting soon so need to make plans for all that meat as well. i could always use meat or money lol. we go through (estimated) currently 1000+ pounds of meat a year. we tend to eat alot of meat. i would like to provide the majority of that but arent there yet. oh an i am under the impression the meat is similar to deer meat. is that correct? on the saling i probably have to take them to auction if i am wanting to sale them as craiglist hasnt provided any serious buys as of late.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

well tomorrow we will be taking all of our goats to auction. we are looking at most likely moving and wont be able to have them. also i about to have number four in december and would like not to stress over ehen the goats are going to pop also would like to be able to focus more one my human kids then the animals between the goat(needer the chickens) and all the other chores i been struggling. they also been a argueing point between myself and hubby because as we would want to go camping or other things that require us to be gone for x amount of time we havent been able to because of the goats. we want to have fun with our kids while they are still young and like us lol. we see if we will go back to farm life (hope so i am a farm girl at heart) in five to ten years. so far i dont have to get rid of the birds or bunnies but both might end up going dependsing on the future.house.


----------



## Baymule

It is a whole lot easier to find a friendly neighbor to care for chickens and rabbits, than milking a goat while you are gone. If in town, ditch the roosters and just keep hens. If only going to be gone for 2 nights you can put out extra feed and water. They may be hungry and thirsty when you get home, but feed and water, they will be fine. At this point having your own home is more important than goats. You can always get your goat fix here. I was a member here for 5 years before we moved and I finally got my sheep.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Good luck at the auction tommrow, hope they bring you a very nice check  ...and you feel less stressed from so many animal chores


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i want to thank both of yall for your support it makes it easier knowing i am not being rash on this.


----------



## Baymule

You are mighty welcome. I think you are wise beyond your years. You are not thinking only of yourself and right now. You are thinking beyond this year or the next, and for the good of the whole family. We know your goats mean a lot to you, but they can't hold a light next to the importance of your family. Well done.


----------



## B&B Happy goats




----------



## Jesusfreak101

well the goats are at the auction house they werent tp happy about it. i believe the sale tomorrow morning. the human kids handle it better my oldest did her mom is upset so i need to cry (happened before we left house i broke down got it together and left) . when we were on the way home my oldest said mom how are you going to teach me to milk goats if we dont have goats? i told her we might get goats one day she also asked if we could get a pig on the way home. my husband told her she was just like her mom lol no lie there we animal obessed. life goes on time for school and cleaning .  tomorrow morning will be laid back.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Jesusfreak101 said:


> well the goats are at the auction house they werent tp happy about it. i believe the sale tomorrow morning. the human kids handle it better my oldest did her mom is upset so i need to cry (happened before we left house i broke down got it together and left) . when we were on the way home my oldest said mom how are you going to teach me to milk goats if we dont have goats? i told her we might get goats one day she also asked if we could get a pig on the way home. my husband told her she was just like her mom lol no lie there we animal obessed. life goes on time for school and cleaning .  tomorrow morning will be laid back.



Good for you, I know  it was hard to do...but you did it and set a good example to your children


----------



## Baymule

That is tough. Big hugs.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

well its official called the auction to see if  they sold or not, well all seven sold. do not know how much they brought yet but i went ahead and took down the fence that was seperating the bucks from the girls and the electric fence that kept the girls out of my coop now the geese can run around everywhere the chickens and ducks have been able to. i was kinda hoping for atleast two not to sale but nope i am glad they did at the same time because it meant they looked good enough for someone to like as well.


----------



## farmerjan

If you take an animal to an auction they are going to be sold unless they are sick or injured.  You may not like the price, but auctions will sell what is brought in if there is even one bid.  I do hope you got a decent price for them.  Hope this helps you with both the stress and energy levels too.  You will be pretty busy with another human kid to take care of so is probably for the best to take a break for a bit from the 4 legged kids.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

well today we started the incubator up with 44 chicken eggs. going to do a class rooms study on hatching eggs and also wanted to hatch some birds for meat. so that be good come spring to start processing. i still need to finish processing some ofthe other birds been waiting for some cooler weather. probably will start again next weekend. this weekedn we going down to my parents to help them with somethings. i am currently seven months pregnant so i guess i better hurry up and get everything ready for when we have four kids lol. i am pretty tired in the after noons if only i could nap but not going to happen oh well i settle for early bed time. constantly making school work. thinking about looking at getting ready for her next year and my sons school as well but i can only print so much so for now just saving to computer. so far looking at not using any curriculums so i currently making and seeing how that goes so far she enjoys it more and we get done fairly quick so that works all the way around.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Nice to hear from you , I hope your goats did well for you at the auction.
Seems like yesterday you said you were pregnant. ..7 months already ....girl you need to get some rest, number four will keep you really , really busy. Take time to take care of yourself too


----------



## Jesusfreak101

they did ok they sold for 900 and something not really sure exact amount. my husband says baised off lbs we did 6% better then his grandparents cows at the same auction. 
and yeah i know i try to rest when i can but normally chasing a toddler and his crazy older siblings lol. i am due in december again this year lol. two in march and two in december lol atleast it he easier to keep track. we been organizing the house and throwing things out still have alot to do.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

ok these last few days have been hard on my poor baby girl. first a few of her fish died, then today our young buck (rabbit) charlie her bunnie died unknowb reason found seizing it wasnt that hot today either he had food abd water so no ideal what happened. the this evening i found one of her bettas dead(she had a male and female) the female was dead, along with three tetras, her pleco. .  she feeds them twice a day the water as far as i know isnt a bad level. i planning to change it out tomorrow before my midwife shows and before we go to the the coast... just to make sure but seriously  i have a tank of much hard to keep fish and have one thats seven years old recently the other seven year old fish died max age for the speicies i have is 10. so its not like i am horrbile with fish but this is crazy. my poor girl had 14 tetras now has four i think, one betta, two snails, and a plant in her tank.... i cant figure out whats going on.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

it's been awhile we had i think 25 eggs hatch or something like that. not to bad. i been recently keeping bust making presents for the kids including horses toys on sticks, a purse for my daughter. i be making several more gifts for them including a car carrier for the boys, drums, other musical instruments , crayon carriers, airplanes, lip gloss and a few pther small things and my husband is making them wooden guns and such. i would have to say from when i first started sewing i have gotten much better lol. the ears on the horses wont stat up and if i ever make these again i am going with the seams on the inside the one pattern i used had them on the outside not my favorite  for sure. oh i also nearly finished my daughter quilt just need to put on the binding but she been using it so much that i have had the chance. its between a twin and a full size blanket. we gotten pretty cold and she has been enjoying it alot lol


----------



## Baymule

Awwww that is great that you are sewing for your kids. It is better than store bought!


----------



## Mini Horses

Nice job...fun stuff.  You can get some stiffening fabrics at the store --   goes between 2 layer of fabric, to help those ears stand up.  It's normally something you iron on, then sew.   Used a lot in cuffs & collars.   I used to sew most all my and my kids clothes.

Not much sewing now but hope to break out the machines for this winter to work on the stash of fabrics I have.   Shameful.   But some times you can't  find clothes that fit as you WANT in todays market.  Plus much is over priced and low quality.   Then, I want to do some things for selling at various festivals & markets in the Spring.   Hope I get to it.   

Sewing is getting to be a lost art for the homemaker.  Keep at it, as it will be a valuable tool in the long run -- as you see right now!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

well lucy got her purse early lol. she was looking around the house for a bag to use for her things for church and couldn't find one. so we decide it was ok to give her it early. she is over the moon she just had to show all of her friend and now both boys want me to make the a bag lol my husband said it needs to look like its a man bag or tool bag not a girls bag lol.


----------



## Mini Horses

Ever watch TV show Grizzly Adams?  He had a "man's purse" of hide, long strap that could be over shoulder and across chest/back.   Yeah, cowboys & mountain men used them years ago.  They didn't have multi-pocket Levi's then.


----------



## farmerjan

I believe they called them their "possibles" bag....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i think i know exactly what your talking about lol. the boys would like them. i been collecting patterns of things from burp cloths and diapers to dresses and pants lol i have become obsessed my husband doesnt mind lol. an i agree todays clothes are cheaply made. my washer machine  does not have the adgetator and yet my son underwear developed holes.... i dont use bleach or and strong chemical that would explain it. we use arm and hammer laundry soap or home made laundry soap we have lots of sensitive skin in this house. not to mention my shirts that get holes shortly after having them i gotten tired of paying for clothes that dont last.


----------



## Baymule

I used to sew a lot too, have gotten away from it. A friend requested for me to make her wedding dress once, I was delighted to do so, figuring I'd really dress her up. Nope. She wanted her dress to be Mossy Oak Camo. So that's what I did, the wedding was held in a cow pasture, everyone wore camo, the preacher drove up in his logging truck, it turned out really cute. It fit her lifestyle to a T.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

okay well I figured i should post on my own thread every once in awhile lol. i guess you could say there been alot and not so much going on lol. we been reorganizing the house as some of you know. still working on that hopefully will finish this week. my husband is off all next week well technically  it's the start of his 6 weeks off he wont go back till Jan 13 i think. yay for fraternity leave(i hope i spelled that correctly) he going to probably drive me nuts lol. i love him, we have differences lol i get up i am up, him it can take a hour just to get him out of bed lol. the pregnancy going fine in the since the baby and i are healthy however the fun little symptoms are driving me crazy. pelvic pressure i had in the past but muscles in my groin area screaming in pain not so much. there are times i can barely stand much less walk which is frustrating when you are the kind that cant sit still much less have three kids to chase around. I 'll say this God knew better when it came to selling my o
goats i doubt i could have handled the milking chores much less the rest of the care. i do miss having goats not that i have much time to think but when i do its something i still want again. first comes house second comes goats lol if God is willing. anyways, we looking at houses near us and taking our time to find the right one for the right price we plan to move next year if possible. Dh's job is still kinda of crazy lately they keep Laying off people and are planning to make more cut backs in other departments soon. dh wants to look else where for a job because other issues he has wirh the current management  in charge of quality. he plans to look during his time off. we shall see what happens. i will just be happy if he gets day shift i am so over night shift. the kids are growing like weeds lol pretty normal there. my oldest son birthday coming up in Dec that should be fun trying to decide what to do for him. outside of homeschooling, house work, the birds, one  rabbit, cats, dog, fish, and my projects i am getting kinda of stir crazy my kids and husband keep taking over my jobs and not strong me do much now that i am 9 months along the party pooper. oh well i suppose i should taking being spoiled while i can I just hate not doing much anymore says the woman who pants walking sound because someone likes being inside my ribs lol. anyways i getting to tired to type so i say good night.


----------



## Baymule

This part will soon be over and you will forget all about it when you hold your baby. It is nice that your husband gets time off, he can be a big help.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

well i did it again neglecting my own thread lol. okay for those who havent heard i had my daughter on Dec 17, 2019 so no longer a mother of three but of four. Doesnt feel much different yet. I am still healing from everything but i am not the sit and heal kind of person i currently trying to get some things done(might have over done it today some life goes on). i so far just doing laundry, some cooking, some dishes and picking up some things around the house and outside wise collecting eggs, feeding the birds and pigs (use small buckets and only fees up twice) oh and I watered today. along with taking care of the four kids so yeah might have over done it... anyways. we have pigs now four one sow and three piglets that came into our yard so far they getting tame fast pretty sure one the sow is a domestic of some kind and the piglets who knows. either way we probably keep one and buy a boar and eat the others. i post more later got to go feed the baby.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

ok anyways the baby asleep two down two to go. watching a movie with them to help them to settle down. i keep debating about what to do we going house shopping next week and my oldest sons birthday next week he will be 4 😢 he growing up to fast lol. oh and of course Christmas need to finish some of the presents and wrap them cant wait. and will be baking hopefully sooner whether then later. anyways i am getting sleepy now i leave you with a cute picture.


----------



## farmerjan

Baby looks very content.  She's cute.  Congrats again.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Morning all, today's going to be interesting (well every day is), some how I need to get house work finished and go look at house with husband(he likes his options open i a  desion made and done kind of person). also need to have lucy finish school from yesterday and do some more as well. seems my hope to work outside keeps.fading lol go figure. i want to get started working on my garden but who knows if we be here. i keep thinking about seperating the piglets from the chickens mostly because they afraid of the hens, rightly so my hens can be mean well to the piglets lol the hens see food and fight the pigs off. lol one piglet was rubbing a log and the hens decide that ment bugs and came running and even chased the piglet aroubd to see if there were bugs on her. now one or two hens probably wouldn't have sent the piglet running but it was just about the whole flock of 40 birds lol. can you tell where i get my entertainment from? anywhere we had to seperate the geese yesterday as the mating hormones have already hit my gander, he gotten aggressive again.only time he does he went after the six year old but she also afraid of him the boys kick his butt and heard their big sister getting hassled by the gander and dropped what they were doing and came running for only being 4 and almost 2 they are very protective of their sisters and their momma they very cute. anyways he left her alone when he saw me walking towards him the best, their in a small pen now which i probably move around until his head levels off again. kids news the  six year old is turning 7 in March, she gotten pretty good at driving me crazy she a slightly girly version of me lol ok several girl version shudders i am scared she is going to be expensive with her girly ways lol. she decide she only likes the school work i hand make for her blah oh well saves money i guess. my 4 year old son he a stinker lol he still refuses to talk however we were doing his school work and practicing sounds and some words and he talks for me then. he slowly been talking more but i think it's mostly because he a quite personality. he smart as a whip i have to watch him he likes to take things apart and put the back together and i have yet to find something he hasn't been able to do that with. He also can count to just about ten already he likes to surprise us with things lol. we been doing his school on and off i am not worried about getting serious until he is older. the. 1 year old who will be 2 in March he is trouble on wheels lol. He very talkative, he thinks he the boss and will use force to probe it to his mild mannered older brother i have to get on to him joshua the older boy is like Ferdinand as to were josiah the younger is like a bull in a China shop nothing is safe lol. he seems to have more of my personality and already shows a similar gift with animals lol none of the critters we have even the cows aren't will to disobey him lol. he cracks me up the dog goes in her crate when he tells her the gander acts like he going to eat him lol. you constant have to watch him as he the one who if he can figure out how to do or get to something its probably going to end bad well at least for the one who cleans everything. the youngest little baby girl is now a month old. she still alittle piggy she likes to eat. which i love breastfeeding but i hate and love that i am the only that can feed her it can be inconvent timing lol. she been cooing at us often now, she for the most part a calm baby. that's pretty much it on kid news today they are all still asleep i really need to get started cleaning but unforantly for me it's mostly the bathrooms that need to be cleaned today and the floors which is non stop kinda of like the dishes and laundry. i whether be outside working... oh well. i have been looking at animals goats, pigs, cows and sheep i have to keep up with the prices right lol. i pretty well decided what ever we get has to be affordable. so pretty sure the 450 for a piglet is out there are some of the same breed not the same quality but not bad just not show for 100 a piglet so there is that. also lots of goats i can't decide if i want to buy some kids or buy some adults or atleast one adult doe thats pregnant and a kid or two.... desions desions.  anyways i need to get moving i suppose the house wont clean itself neither  will the breakfast cook itself.


----------



## thistlebloom

You certainly have a full life!  I was happy to have just boys because girly girls scare me. I don't know what I would have done with one!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol yeah she does scare me lol i am forced to paint my nails some days by her lol. worse yet shopping ahh i refuse she claims she doesn't have enough clothes she has no more room for close


----------



## Bruce

Fortunately my girls were neither clothes hounds or "must have what is in fashion this year" types. I didn't have to implement my plan: "I'll pay what normal clothes cost, you cover the difference for the current year's fashion".


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Oh geez. I was spoiled. But now I live in farm clothes. I told Chris. If I die, by falling on a random hoe,  burry me in jeans and my Muck boots. He said. No, the boots are too expensive


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol thats bad lol yes if it is glittery and utterly girly she loves it. however she roll in mud like a pig she a mess lol. she also all about harvesting our own food.


----------



## Bruce

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Oh geez. I was spoiled. But now I live in farm clothes. I told Chris. If I die, by falling on a random hoe,  burry me in jeans and my Muck boots. He said. No, the boots are too expensive


He's right about that!!! Maybe he can find a well worn pair at Goodwill and substitute them for yours.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Bruce said:


> He's right about that!!! Maybe he can find a well worn pair at Goodwill and substitute them for yours.


He would definitely do that!!


----------



## Bruce

Of course then he would have to find a new wife who wears the same size boots as you.


----------



## thistlebloom

That's getting too complicated, just better avoid falling on hoes Ducks! 😄


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol okay outside of yall cracking me up still not much going on besides the count down to day time hours i am so excited to have him home in the evenings and gone at normal times i might be able to get more done on a normal schedule and not having to worry about waking him up mid day or making a heavy lunch my dishes will thank me lol. the pigs are growing fast i am estimating by march i should be able to put them in my freezer if they grow out as fast as they currently are which means i save money yay!!! need to get back to killing roosters apparently this batch is very dark meat and i mean like duck dark mmm probably something i should keep in mind next time i grow some out and see if changing the feed makes a difference in that, the roosters were mostly feed corn and grains pretty much no actual chicken feed. They grew well just slow but it gave me time and i also need to remember next time i cook one of this batch to cook them slow they abit to old i forgot that today and bbq one not very tender but not bad kind of the same texture as dove that cooked the same day as shot. The kids have been doing school today we mostly worked on english as my daughter seemed not to be really into doing school thats  okay she get some math in abit to do and that she enjoys alittle to much. she wants to be a vet lol she might take to much after me in some areas lol. the geese started laying eggs and those along with duck eggs are going in the incubator once that filled i ll either see if i can sale them or just let them hatch them out as well. after these hatch more chicken eggs will be next and probably more duck the more i can raise/sale the better. we eat quite a few birds in this house.


----------



## farmerjan

What ever happened to the sow?  I know she got out, did you get her back in?  Did she have the pigs yet?  Glad the others are growing good for you.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

no idea we havent seen her at all, the before day my husnbad was going to be able to go hunt her down we had a hail storm with sever winds and some damages that had to get fixed coop and some other things he had to do for his grandparents we still havent seen any sign of her but there are lot of wild hogs on the property so i wouldnt be surpised if she were they are in the very back were we hard ever make it to, its his aunts part of the land so we dont make a habit of going out there unless his grandparents have asked us to help with the fence or cows that normally were the cows get out at since she doesnt maintain her fencing but wants the cows out there its a pain.


----------



## thistlebloom

Having your husband working normal hours is going to be like a new life for you! Both of my sons worked night shift jobs when they still lived at home. It was so hard to be quiet. I had to hustle around and vacuum and do laundry before they went to bed. Then try to keep the dogs quiet, and any visiting neighbor kids from hollering in the yard. Sure don't miss those days.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

agreed there thistle i can not wait it will be nice not to have to worry about keeping the kids quite or when to start school because he about to wake up and want to talk and spend time with us before work its going to be interesting.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay guys my farm is just about finished lol now i just need sheep and turkeys... well maybe quail and some pheasants ok i can come up with several more things lol. But now we have 50 (estimated) chickens, 10 ducks, 3 geese, three rabbits, three pigs, three goats(gonna be four), one cow(adventually 10 maybe), a dog, two cats, two toads and fish. Lol i am in love with all of them then add my four gorgeous  children a well i say it sexy husband i am extremely bless and i am compeltely in love with God and all hid gifts


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Here some pictures


----------



## thistlebloom

It's a beautiful thing! ❤


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Just want to warn yall don't come anyway with in a 1000 feet of panda with an apple she will mugg you..


----------



## Bruce

I think I'm safe given the only time I've been in Texas was over 40 years ago when I had an interview at TI in Dallas.


----------



## thistlebloom

I've been in Dallas in July. 😧 I never knew I had so many sweat glands.
Sorry Texas, that burned such a hole in my brain I will forever judge you by that.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lmao wait til August and September lol


----------



## frustratedearthmother

thistlebloom said:


> I've been in Dallas in July. 😧


July it's just starting to get hot.



Jesusfreak101 said:


> Lmao wait til August and September lol


You got that right!


----------



## Bruce

I was there at the end of June, plenty hot enough then. Of course I was coming from 23 years growing up just south of L.A. so not all that different other than humidity I suppose.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

yuck humidity no thanks, i lived in Rockport for along time and i still prefer no humidity in comparisons to having it. Its unpleasant no matter the season


----------



## Bruce

I'm guessing you don't live anywhere near Houston.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

No lol south east of San antonio


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Dh comes back from feeding cows asked is our dog would go after coyotes well yeah so he heads back out there with a gun because she left him to go to where he heard them


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well they are back both safe


----------



## thistlebloom

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Lmao wait til August and September lol





frustratedearthmother said:


> July it's just starting to get hot.
> 
> 
> You got that right!



I figured that would get a reaction like that!
I'm a heat sissy, even though I grew up in a hot desert land it was _dry_ heat and didn't bother me. But that humidity! lordy lordy I understand how people can die in it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

You learn how to do the heat/humidity.  Short bursts outside and long stretches inside!

I can't do cold.  If it's below 60 I'm layered up, lol.   It's 67 in my house right now so I set the thermostat at 72 and have a blanket over me, lol.


----------



## thistlebloom

frustratedearthmother said:


> You learn how to do the heat/humidity.  Short bursts outside and long stretches inside!
> 
> I can't do cold.  If it's below 60 I'm layered up, lol.   It's 67 in my house right now so I set the thermostat at 72 and have a blanket over me, lol.



It's funny what we get used to. I can do cold outside and don't mind it at all, but I sure do like a warm house. I'm sitting by the woodstove right now in a hoody and it's probably 74. I have a blanket over me too, lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So frustrated my incubator  died with 22 duck eggs about ready to hatch i didn't notice until all of them died


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OH no - so sorry you lost the eggs...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well fix eddd the incubator will reset more eggs 😑, my dryer is pretty well dead... takes anything 4-5 times to dry my parents got a spare through my dad's work(construction site) so they offered it to us so yay free dryer.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Sorry about your ducks... dear  pudding 😟


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> my dryer is pretty well dead... takes anything 4-5 times to dry


On the off chance .... have you made sure the lint screen and the duct to outside are totally clear?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Yes I did, it's been alive for almost 8 years so pretty sure it's probably the element. But I highly doubt hubby would want to mess with it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

It's not that hard to change an element...if MY DH could do it - anybody can, lol!   YouTube can teach you just about anything.


----------



## Bruce

I agree, especially if it is an electric dryer. I bet he could swap that out for cheap.


----------



## Baymule

Dead dryer with 4 kids! Oh no! Yup, take the free dryer!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

It got installed yesterday, hubby might try to fix the other so we can have two moohaha lol my mother's ideal lol. My washer has a  larger tub then both dryers so i have to do half loads. We see what happens i am,just happy to have one that dries cloths at this point. They also gave a us a free dishwasher. My dad gets free appliance all the time from job sites they also have two fridges we can have they said. So far i don't need a new one. Ironically the one i currently have was one my dad also got from a job site. The wanted me to take a stove as well but the one they have is glass top and all the pan i have are cast iron and majority of the pots as Well.so far all three work great and already making my life easier.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Plus I don't think I ever mention it but I have two in cloth diapers so washer and dryer are very much needed. I love the so much easier then buying 30 dollar boxes that last a week, plus my kids have had reactions to disposable  diapers in the past. We have reactions to fracgren


----------



## thistlebloom

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Plus I don't think I ever mention it but I have two in cloth diapers so washer and dryer are very much needed. I love the so much easier then buying 30 dollar boxes that last a week, plus my kids have had reactions to disposable  diapers in the past. We have reactions to fracgren



That's a diaper? Cute! Cloth diapers have come a long way since my kids were in them.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I saw that and thought the same thing...a diaper ? Wow, fancy pants


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Yes it is lol they have inserts that go inside a pocket(top back seam not closed all the way thats the pocket that you put the inserts in). I used the old fashion kind with my oldest son, he was extremely allergic to disposable  diapers and would have painful welps.  So it was before i found out about these cloth version. I have been using them since my younger son got them at his baby shower they are amazing(at the time we got them my older boy was using diapers at night so i tested them on him first amaxing they didnt leak on a him so i was thrilled). Normally I wash two loads of diapers every day between the two kids. I found the on Amazon, the brand i really like is alvababy its great. they fit newborns up to 4 years olds.  I really like the charcoal inserts they are very absorbent. I would refer them for everyone. As long as you wash them every other day or every night they don't have problems i have a friend who had so many she didn't have to wash but once-twice a week but hers built up to much ammonia  in them. Vingar will break it down so they don't developed rashes from it. She so far had better luck with her youngest. My older diapers have need the a seam repaired where the elastic is on the back seam where you put the inserts in but outside of that they are great.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

That's  impressive technology  for cloth diapers  !
When I used cloth diapers (42 years ago) they were the ones you had to fold...we also had a friend who knitted me "soakers" out of lambs wool , they were like a heavy under pants , but the lanolin in the wool kept my baby's bum rash free and they held  the wetness wonderfully.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thats the kibd i use the first time, they were not fun lol my oldest boy could soak those without blinking and they would leak. I finally found somting to go over them but never bought enough to matter they would smell both boys urine reaks no clue why either they drink alot. Anyways that soaker sounds great my toddler could use it for training lol. He potty training some he can get it some times but other times not so much. He isn't even two yet he has plenty of time.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

The soakers were great...but did get heavy when very full of pee ... they lasted all day though  and zero diaper rash .


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay probably just a rant post so bare with me, So my husband started his own trucking company which is going well his been running loads since Tuesday of this week, however i started searching for loads and answer phones two days ago so i am on day three. Since i started i haven't got much done. i spend a few hours on his stuff, two -three hours on farm, the rest of the time is take up with homeschooling, cooking, and trying to clean. so far i gotten the morning animal chores done all but the rabbits, i gotten breakfast for the kids not my own,k been working on making lunch, and some research on loads for hubby as he requested. which end up point less since the load i was doing the research for which took a hr end up pointless since he change his mind on it two hrs later. and then i took a hr for  10 other loads he wanted to accept and have been working on book keeping. something gonna give i don't think me being is sectary is going to work out like he wanted. the baby keeps getting woke up so one hand is how i been doing everything and i am frustrated right now. the older boys 4 (potty trained fully since 2)and1(just about 2)  who just started potty training have had a total of 5 pee accident in the carpet so now trying to clean the up the toys so i can carpet clean also need to get the laudry put away that all over my bedroom floor (all clean) so that they don't pee on it which at one point one of them peed nearly on the dang pile thankfully they were next to my bedroom door and not fully in the dang room., i am so frustrated. plus they been fighting(hitting and pushing) along with being disobedient so they been being disciplined  in the all this and my head is overly stressed right now.  oh did i mention i been trying to make one just one dang pizza for lunch since 10.30 am ... i also have been staying up till 12 am lately trying to take care of the calf, dishes, laundry... and getting up at five so my brain feels likes it fried. I am also either fighting a cold or allergies or taking effect (sore throat). First things first food and possibly early bed time for all tonight.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

rant away woman ...we got ya


----------



## Jesusfreak101

6yr okld tried to help ended up making worse mess split the carpet cleaner dirty tank that been unemptied for a few days from living room to boys room about 20 feet of nastyness to clean now


----------



## promiseacres

girl you make me tired just reading this! Sounds like researching loads needs to be done when DH is home and he can assist with kids, calf, ect.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I pretty much hoping he will he should be home abit earlier today. So hoping we can talk.


----------



## Bruce

I don't think someone can have a "much more than full time" job as homemaker, teacher, farmer AND have time to work the business. Just doesn't seem possible.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Bruce your correct i dont have much time at all. i got the living hall way and the kids room cleaned now working on the bath rooms i get on here alot for mental relief lol. I also fed the calf her second bottle of the day.  we got some reading done for school she gonna do math then we go back to english., I am hoping to have time to set up a pen for the possible new pigs and then also make a gate for the goat house to seperate the momma from the kids at night. she wont sleep in the other shelter so she been sleeping under the goat house hang over. i didnt want her out last night or night before with the low temps and rain. So i locked her in with the calf and kids. i still need to go feed the pigs their second meal. i got the rabbits taken care of. my next list is still school, bathrooms, dishes, laundry. oh and dinner. i cant wait till it all done. next thing i know it start again ahhh grr.


----------



## thistlebloom

You're on the road to major burnout or a nervous breakdown. I hope you can sit down with your husband and sort out priorities and what is actually possible.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

😴😴😴😪i regretting my desions to do dish and take a shower last night. Got in bed at 1:22am got up at five went back to sleep and got up at 7 instead. My own fault i fell asleep on the couch holding the baby some time around 10:30-11 The woke up at 12. Today's chores are kitchen floor, counters, cooking, dishes, then laundry and mop. Of course milking and feeding the calf but that's it yay. Oh and now my husband wants to possibly keep our current pigs and breed them ahh he drives me nuts....


----------



## Baymule

Don’t breed the pot bellies, eat them. Go get the kune kune Pigs and breed those! Been reading your rant. You are way overloaded. I know you will figure this out.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I agree with everyone else!  You're overworked.  You can't do anything for anyone else if you work yourself to death!   You know - the world won't end if you don't mop your floors today.  It's the weekend - take some time to enjoy your kids and animals.  Do the basics - feed the children and the critters and the rest can wait.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So many choices apparently they aren't pure breds(not really sure i care) they a half potbelly they are bred to a kunekune boar through. There another person's saling kunekune crossed with American gueinne  hog that are very friendly its had to decide  both have been exposed to a boar. Both are 50 mmm its so hard to decide the also some one asking boars for 75 each or 50 for 4 or more... So hard to decide thoughts @Baymule


----------



## farmerjan

Just my personal opinion.  You really are in no position to take on more animals with 4 kids and what you already have.  You cannot give your kids the time and energy they deserve with taking on more animals. Especially since you have taken on the job of trying to line up loads for his trucking business.  None of these jobs will get done properly because each is a full time job in and of its self.  You need to have less outside chores and more time to take care of the children.  They are too young to be left alone at all, and none of them are old enough to be babysitters for  the younger ones.  
Continuing to add to your responsibilities is going to burn you out at the least, and could lead to some real disaster at most;  because you are one person and can only be in so many places at the same time.  You and your husband need to sit down and have a real serious discussion.  Trying to be in too many places at the same time, trying to juggle too many jobs at the same time,  is a recipe for disaster and your kids are going to suffer.  If one of the kids get hurt, or takes off out the door when you are dealing with another of the kids, you are going to set yourself up for a real problem.  The kids need to be  your first priority.....


----------



## Bruce

X2


----------



## Baymule

If I get this right, 1 is Kune Kune Crossed with a pot belly, the other one is Kune Kune crossed with American Guinea Hog. Both are bred to a Kune Kune. 

That is why they are $50. They are mutts. Their piglets will be mutts. Mutts don't bring the price that purebreds do. So selling their piglets will not be what you thought it would. 

@farmerjan just pointed out a VERY good point. Taking on more animals at this point would not be a good idea. You are at the end of your rope now as it is. You need to sit down and write down in order what is the most important to you. #1 is ? #2 and so on until you reach the end of your list. What is at the end of the list is not what is most important, so maybe you can do without it. Or maybe like @frustratedearthmother said, skip mopping the floor, the world won't end. 

You have friends here, we love you and want what is best for you. It is time to take a step back and look things over from a 3rd person point of view. Take a good look at things, you can't keep this up!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thank yall for your honestly we didn't get them today and since i been debating on it. I appreciate that yall and yall friendship.
It's bad that,when I first typed this message i thought i was on this thread but was in a private message to bay instead


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Not to butt in, but I just sold a bunch of ducks because I realized that I needed to cut something out before we got more pigs. Is there anything you can downsize if you want/need the pigs so much?


----------



## Baymule

That's funny. Duh! You are TIRED! To heck with housework, get some SLEEP.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

They going in the freezer lol ducks, several chickens. Also in two month the three pigs will be gone also to freezer.


----------



## Bruce

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Is there anything you can downsize if you want/need the pigs so much?


She could sell the DH and a couple of kids


----------



## thistlebloom

Hey girl, I really appreciate your grace to take constructive criticism.     Many of us have a lot of years on you and the benefit of perspective from a distance. And speaking for myself, I look back and see things I wish I had done differently and wished an older person who cared had given me some wise counsel. You'll get it figured out, but I totally agree with what has been said. Your kids are only young for such a short time. They deserve your full attention. There are seasons for everything, you are young and the farmer season will be waiting to bloom for you a little later. I've lived this and I believe it.
Let me also say that I admire your work ethic and your deep spring of energy! You have many admirable traits. 
Now make sure you get a long hot shower and go to bed at a reasonable time. You know what they say, If the Mama ain't happy, ain't _nobody_ happy! We love you


----------



## Baymule

thistlebloom said:


> Hey girl, I really appreciate your grace to take constructive criticism.     Many of us have a lot of years on you and the benefit of perspective from a distance. And speaking for myself, I look back and see things I wish I had done differently and wished an older person who cared had given me some wise counsel. You'll get it figured out, but I totally agree with what has been said. Your kids are only young for such a short time. They deserve your full attention. There are seasons for everything, you are young and the farmer season will be waiting to bloom for you a little later. I've lived this and I believe it.
> Let me also say that I admire your work ethic and your deep spring of energy! You have many admirable traits.
> Now make sure you get a long hot shower and go to bed at a reasonable time. You know what they say, If the Mama ain't happy, ain't _nobody_ happy! We love you


WELL SAID.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Bruce as crazy as he makes me i couldn't sell him or the kids lol i probably be crazier with out them make me so busy lol. The kids are about to be asleep and dishes will get done and I am finished. Probably talk to hubby so more. Oh and the geese are on the chopping block they are brats. Gander isn't doing a good job so far i incubated 10 eggs that haven developed at all. So their additude gets put up with when they provide food pther wise their hormones are just a pain. During breeding season they get a seperate pen where only i am allowed in(they know i pick them up and drop them (no more the 1ft) on their moody buts for trying to bite me) since they will go after anything that moves the ducks have gotten in there and they go after them same with some hens. So no babies mean no geese. They are more of a pain.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Honestly thistle i prefer to get criticism of over people lieing to me to agree with me lol. I am funny that way, it's one of the reasons I tend to stick with older people, wise friends makes life better and they help others grow in wisdom i like wise company 😁.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well we passing on the pigs this time.


----------



## farmerjan

Baymule said:


> WELL SAID.


Double agreed...... I went the over achiever route and then got divorced and got rid of a husband but added a full time job on top of it all.  I only had one child...... and it liked to wore me out.  Enjoy the kids, the farming can be easily ramped up in the future.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

My best and most favorite blessing.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhh!


----------



## thistlebloom

Blessings indeed!


----------



## B&B Happy goats




----------



## Baymule

You got your priorities straight!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So today was fun (sarcasm) my husband went to take a load and then he calls me cause the truck broke down. well i get out there and after awhile he decides that i am going to drive the truck as he tows it back home. I have never driven a trailer and its hooked to a forty foot trailer  load on a major highway access road that we have to go over a small over pass.  so we get that home after i near have a panic attack between terrified i was going to run in to the yukon he using to tow it with my babies in it to the fact i am steering a large trailer with a truck with no power steering and a hand brake. then about a hr later after he thinks that it running right. (sounded good and stopped acting up) he takes the load a hr away almost to the drop off point and calls me cause it died again. so we load up and head out there stop by an auto store get the parts and head to meet him at the gasstation he parked at. get there and he starts working on it. gets that done works great heads to drop off we head home. about 15 minutes from home he calls to tell me its not acting right again. But he wants me to keep going and he would call if we were needed. well get the kids all unloaded get baby girls diaper change start breastfeeding then he calls (at this point i really dont want to answer because i am worried we have to go again) i answer and he broke down again. well he ended up calling one of our church friends and he going out there to help him and if the dang thing doesnt act right they gonna load it up on our trailer and tow the thing home using our friends truck(thankfully they have a truck with goose neck capabilties) I am so thankful for great friends. Cause honestly dragging four kids under 7 around in a car all day was not my ideal of fun. so i got nothing done but helping hubby which isnt bad just leaves alot of work at home for me is all.


----------



## farmerjan

Make sure that the fuel pump is working right, and change the fuel filter.  Even if it seems clean they just can cause sooooo many problems.  Sure hope that he gets it figured out and back on the road.


----------



## Baymule

I hate breaking down. Breaking down and dragging 4 kids along ain't my idea of fun either. Hope he gets it figured out.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

He changed the fuel filters, the fuel pump and its housing the fimc thing and it's back to working he also gonna change the turbo lines.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Not a rant but i am curious if anyone else feels this way. Ok so i decide to cut some hens and I prefer to sale so i posted on craisglist. Well so far three have asked about them one wanted 50 birds don't have enough for that lol. So he says he will take 15. Another possibly wants the geese and three hens and another might want some as well. I can't sale all my birds. I am having a hard time i feel like if i advertise the birds and talk to some one i should follow through with the sale of the agreed amount. And I feel like its kind of silly at the same time because two said Friday and one hasn't said and two have told me the amount and one hasnt.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I guess it bugs me because it's my word in question..


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I guess it bugs me because it's my word in question..


You need to be clear on how many you want to sell and be firm on your price...selling on CL makes you get random idiots calling or texting and asking for everything for free........you have the product they want, be sure to get your price....think of it as a business transaction, these people are not your friends........first come, first served, don't  hold anything unless you get a nonrefundable  deposit.
......saysthe woman with CL selling  experience


----------



## farmerjan

@B&B Happy goats  is exactly right.  Put on there exactly how many, exact price, and first come first served.   Then if they come and see something else you can maybe sell it too.  Don't offer anything else on the phone conversation if you don't want to sell it.


----------



## thistlebloom

Yep. What Barb and Jan said.
Especially emphasize to not hold for people. They will promise to be there with cash plus an extra bag of gold if you will just please please _please_ hold it for them.
First person with the cash gets it. 
CL does attract morons.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Some one coming this evening to get 10 hens, possibly some roosters and extra drakes. We see we aren't saling the geese i was out voted lol go figure my hubby and 4 year old love the things.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay well I am still beyond ready to move i keep having bad dreams about this place. Last night was rats and a squirrel that wouldn't let go of my foot. They chewed a large hole through the kitchen floor. The dog kept trying to get them but wasn't happening the kids got locked in their room. I cant deal they rats shudders. Need to move Now! Thankfully it was just a dream.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Yes you do need a new home from what you have said in the past....are you still looking or has anything happened with getting the property that the grandparents  are on ?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

They claim we just need to wait at little longer what that means is only known to God and them. And moving currently out until hubby gets a few years down on his job to show stability again.  We looking at buying another trailer and putting it out here. I am ready to live in a Rv at this point.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Replacing the one you currently have with a newer one sounds like a great option, especially  when you are getting your husband's business going ! And you get to keep all your animals without having to move


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So so far this morning I have gotten drum roll please lol dishes done, milking, collected eggs, washed cloths, feed up, watered caught a bad rooster, and fenced in the pigs woohoo. If the rest of the day goes like this the world will be concord and the house will be cleaned yay. I love days i get things done.


----------



## thistlebloom

Jesusfreak101 said:


> So so far this morning I have gotten drum roll please lol dishes done, milking, collected eggs, washed cloths, feed up, watered caught a bad rooster, and fenced in the pigs woohoo. If the rest of the day goes like this the world will be concord and the house will be cleaned yay. I love days i get things done.



Yay! Isn't that a great feeling?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ahhh the chicks are all hatching ahh was not ready for that. Now i need to get the brooder ready. Yay lol more work.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well got the booder/tiny yard for the chicks ready by tiny i mean 4x4ft lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay so maybe I need a mental break. Breastfeeding so i figured i would type here. Okay so been cleaning this morning. My oldest is feeding the calf for me through the gate. I be milking shortly. Anyways so Dh  calls because people replied to his question on a shipping form so he wants to respond(they are potential customers) but he phone not allowing him. So i be doing it as soon as I am able but he cranky because it's not right now and he can hear the kids being loud. Granted i know he isn't use to their noise but i am at the point that i say get over it. He still expects me to help with his company which still has me frustrated. We talked about it and its like he forgot and the next time he said we couldn't afford to hire some one for it. My point was for him to but whatever i do what i can. The animals are doing well. Our doe (bunny) end up not pregnant so she been in with a buck since yesterday i saw one fall off.i left them together all day. My new herd sire we get to pick up come March 17th its exciting. He black with brown moon spots. I need to work on fencing still we get it done at some point right lol. At two today my friend coming over with her four girls thats going to be fun. Anyways outside of my head ache and general sinus issues i am good lol. My kids seem to be all better allergies are high so still runny noses but that's it. Oh my oldest daughter and my oldest son bought two ducklings yesterday. They named the tinker bell and Tomas the train lol we see if they stick to those.


----------



## thistlebloom

Maybe I shouldn't say this, but your husband needs to get over being bothered by kid noise, since I'm sure he's aware of where they came from.  

Have fun with your friend today! Is this the friend that's moving?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ots okay i tell him all the time to hush about them being kids thats what they are noise comes with it.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Nothing but rolls lol


----------



## thistlebloom

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Nothing but rolls lol



Beautiful kids! I'm pretty sure you picked that baby out of the cabbage patch, LOL!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol well she is home grown lol


----------



## B&B Happy goats

She is a beautiful  cabbage patch kid


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ahhh typical rabbit's   i go out to check on them. As yall know i rented our doe who was due alittle over a week ago she didn't pop so yeah rented. Anyways while i am out there i decided to check on the rabbits and what should I see but lots of fur.... no babies yet but she pulled fur and made a nest. So now expecting a litter any day and another in about 4 weeks  i am just saying thats just nuts...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay so me and lucy (dd1) are borderline hypoglycemic and every once in awhile we check our levels depending on how we feel and what's going on. My mother told me about the no prick monitor and I called to check out the price before i called the Dr because we don't have insurance. Anyways there are three components needed. One can be replaced by a smart phone so not worried about that as much. Anyways the sensors have to replaced every 10 days so for three its 349 or for one 160, the transmeter which need to be replaced every three months one is 237.50, then the part a smart phone replaces is the receiver and its 365. So not adding the receiver which needs to replaced yearly. For a years worth its 5000 dollars for one person... nope i stick to the prick kind thank you.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Farm pictures something tells me panda found her fat girl self lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Farm picture round two


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol okay i know i am crazy but this is far for me. lol okay so i went to put the goats up and since we only have two stalls currently the buckling went in with the doelings after watching sweetheart who isnt so sweet beat him up and not let up i went ahead and grabbed him and took him inside with me so dh and i could talk with out him getting beat up by the doelings or panda. i know its goat behavior but when there no escape i am not willing to take a chase of it turning ugly. so temporaly he inside and a dog crate lol. first he wanted to sit in my lap for a long time, i put him in the dog crate he hollered so i let him out and i got up and he followed me around (thankfully no accidents) and i made him a bottle of cows milk just to see if he would take it. well he downed 10 oz very quickly and he then went back in the dog crate made a little nest with an old sheet i gave him and went to sleep Lmao i waiting for the dog to come out of the goats skin lol. its just so funny. in three days Heb is suppose to get another shippment and at that point i should be able to get more milk. we see what happens i am thinking of seperating the mama goat from her kids which are about 3 months old. so they dont need the milk as much as the 7 week old does. the calf is probably done as well she eatting really well and honestly depends on how fast i can get more milk in. we should have the front pasture fenced in enough for the calf and the goats to go up there by the end of the weekend but we shall see. I am sure when he gets bigger they wont be attacking him so much but for now this is the solution we have until we can throw up a temporary wall to cut one of the two stalls in half which will happen tomorrow that way i dont have to worry about all the head butting tomorrow night i am hoping he doesnt get use to this treatment. lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

While stores are being taken for all they have we will be relaxing enjoying our homemade pizza. Two Pepperoni, one blackolive mushroom and pepperoni, and one pineapple, mushroom, ham yummy


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Okay so me and lucy (dd1) are borderline hypoglycemic and every once in awhile we check our levels depending on how we feel and what's going on. My mother told me about the no prick monitor and I called to check out the price before i called the Dr because we don't have insurance. Anyways there are three components needed. One can be replaced by a smart phone so not worried about that as much. Anyways the sensors have to replaced every 10 days so for three its 349 or for one 160, the transmeter which need to be replaced every three months one is 237.50, then the part a smart phone replaces is the receiver and its 365. So not adding the receiver which needs to replaced yearly. For a years worth its 5000 dollars for one person... nope i stick to the prick kind thank you.


I have pretty severe hypoglycemia.  Can’t you just monitor it with your diet? I can definately tell when my sugar is bad and I need to eat some carbs and protein.  I carry PB crackers everywhere.  Could you try it that way for awhile to see?  I mean, mine is bad, and I’ve been able to learn how to cope...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

We do but as she 6 she has a hard time telling me when she feels bad she can't self regulate really well yet.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ugh cows lol this calf is being a pain in the butt let me tell you. I am going to have permit bruises. She cranky around lunch time because she is not getting her lunch bottle anymore because of the milk shortage in our area and let's face it on goat does not make enough for three goat kids, six humans and one calf. Dh is going milk hunting later hopefully he find some. 12 gallons last about 7 days or so.


----------



## GardnerHomestead

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Ugh cows lol this calf is being a pain in the butt let me tell you. I am going to have permit bruises. She cranky around lunch time because she is not getting her lunch bottle anymore because of the milk shortage in our area and let's face it on goat does not make enough for three goat kids, six humans and one calf. Dh is going milk hunting later hopefully he find some. 12 gallons last about 7 days or so.


Wow sorry that you're experiencing a milk shortage over there. That hasnt happened here yet, my bottle babies would be very upset too. What kind of calf do you have? is she for milk? or to butcher?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

She a charolais cow. They are a meat breed she going to be a breeder later she just a demanding thing. She gets two bottles still but yeah stores are limiting to 4 gallons a milk which will mean more store trips. Yay lol she has a twin also female who is on mom who we going to calf-nap pretty soon to help her have a buddy and also to make her friendly the twin not our current bottle feed monster lol. She thinks she can,play with me as well i have to keep walking one point i ended up kneeing her to keep her off my legs the brat.


----------



## GardnerHomestead

Jesusfreak101 said:


> She a charolais cow. They are a meat breed she going to be a breeder later she just a demanding thing. She gets two bottles still but yeah stores are limiting to 4 gallons a milk which will mean more store trips. Yay lol she has a twin also female who is on mom who we going to calf-nap pretty soon to help her have a buddy and also to make her friendly the twin not our current bottle feed monster lol. She thinks she can,play with me as well i have to keep walking one point i ended up kneeing her to keep her off my legs the brat.


I have never heard of them but looked them up and they are beautiful. My husband wants a cow but with only 2 1/2 acres, space is limited. We would really have to do our research. i bet she drinks alot!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

1.5 gallons but she wants more thats all she gets. They are pretty i personally like the Dexter breed smaller and dual purpose.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thinking about processing two roosters today if. I can. The brats are tearing up my hens both the chickens and ducks. Neither will make a large carcass but they make nice soup.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Cooked extra breakfast this morning so i could make a few breakfast sandwiches to freeze was out of frozen breakfast meals. Now have over a dozen tacos and five sandwiches two bags of pancakes. I keep adding also have two soups and one lasagna, one whole pizza and three half pizzas also have three bags of brisket and one brisket taco dh likes them for breakfast. Need to make some other things as well. Must add to my frozen stock pile.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Oh and two bags of chili okay i am making a list so i know what we have lol. That's not including store bought chicken nuggets, and chicken patties, fish sticks.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

This calf is a funny thing. She keeps stealing the bedding hay i am carrying(cow/horse grade round bale the goats claimed wasnt good enough for them) she chase me and licks me and thinks she can horse play with me. I bend down and she licking my face. I scratch her chin she likes it. I been lifting her feet to teach her later incase of hoof issues also been touching her udder and all over to get her use to it.she might be spoiled..


----------



## Jesusfreak101

More


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ahh the toddlers worse then the cow lol thats bad. Lol nursing chunky girl. He bouncing off the walls lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol okay no denying my daughter is a very healthy chunky baby lol going to getbthe garden done and seeded today if all goes well. Expecting rain so great time to planbt the seeds.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Her picture always puts a smile on. My face, she is one happy little girl


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Yeah,she is she rarely cries she complains but that's about it generally when needing diaper change or tired or hungry and by complaining i mean makes a face then makes a calm waha and that it. Lol she giggles more often. She currently sleepy so we rocking. After i feed her she ate to much and has been returning some.


----------



## thistlebloom

She's adorable .


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay before i forget i took this last night. This is my temporary solution to a two stall barn. I put the calf with the doelings as they get along and they keep butting the buckling he gets his own space. Then mama by herself. So far its working well. I really want a larger barn in the front pasture. That's almost finished need one more roll of fencing and they will be let up there.


----------



## GardnerHomestead

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Okay before i forget i took this last night. This is my temporary solution to a two stall barn. I put the calf with the doelings as they get along and they keep butting the buckling he gets his own space. Then mama by herself. So far its working well. I really want a larger barn in the front pasture. That's almost finished need one more roll of fencing and they will be let up there.


What does your barn look like? maybe you have posted a picture and i missed it. We have a three sided huge "garage" that we have retrofitted into a barn, works well, keeps the animals dry and warm. But i love barns and i wish we had an actual one.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

It's a small small barn i like calling it a barn but more like shed. Is was made from used tin and 4×4 and 2×4. The size is on 8x8 i believe.


----------



## GardnerHomestead

Jesusfreak101 said:


> It's a small small barn i like calling it a barn but more like shed. Is was made from used tin and 4×4 and 2×4. The size is on 8x8 i believe.


That is cute! I love how everything is so flat. Flat land is hard to come by here.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol if you go less then a hour north of us its nothing but hills.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Thinking about processing two roosters today if. I can. The brats are tearing up my hens both the chickens and ducks. Neither will make a large carcass but they make nice soup.


I have one hen who really needs a saddle!  Chris thinks I’m nuts.  Don’t hav3 a sewing machine anymore.  I might look on eBay...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I prefer less rooster lol less for me to wash lol. 
More cuteness can't get enough


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well got half the garden tilled i need a tiller. This pick axe vs clay isn't fun. The pigs have gotten huge. Think mid. Dog height  they were under chicken hieght about three months ago.


----------



## farmerjan

Are those the little pigs that appeared at your place with the bigger sow?  They have really grown.  At least the one in the back in the 2nd picture looks like she is "dropping" and making an udder.    Are they all female?  Did you have another boar there?  They have turned out to be pretty nice looking hogs.


----------



## farmerjan

Did the sow come back?  She got out didn't she?   And I just looked again, and it is the one in the back in the first picture, in the middle in the 2nd picture.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

No she still gone and yes these are them and unless a boar got in no they just fat lol all three sows no dangly bits all three have vulva and have  come and gone at least one heat i believe.


----------



## Bruce

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I have one hen who really needs a saddle!  Chris thinks I’m nuts.  Don’t hav3 a sewing machine anymore.  I might look on eBay...


Or just hand stitch it if you only need one.



Jesusfreak101 said:


> Well got half the garden tilled i need a tiller. This pick axe vs clay isn't fun.


I bet it isn't! Have you thought of putting the pigs in there to loosen it up for you?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I have but that would involve more fencing lol.


----------



## Baymule

Your baby is such a happy girl! She's such a joy.


----------



## farmerjan

WOW I would have bet they were bred.  They sure are fat.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol yup one reason i assuming their part potbelly


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Got the garden done now need to add seeds and possibly some top soil


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1

Baymule said:


> Your baby is such a happy girl! She's such a joy.


. I heard the kids on the phone last night...quite a happy household!!




Jesusfreak101 said:


> Got the garden done now need to add seeds and possibly some top soil
> 
> You definitely need a rototiller!!  And, then you could plant a bigger garden for your big family!!


----------



## Beekissed

You'll like this one.....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lmao i love it lol to funny hehe i can't stop laughing probably i would do something like that lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ohhhhkay took down my ad for eggs. My normal custermets can get eggs but that it. A gentlemen called wanting all the eggs i could collect on a weeks time after him we closed for awhile.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

This year's hatching has sucked so far out of 16 or more duck eggs that developed only 2 hatched, out of 16 or more chicken eggs only 8 hatched, and I have 9 geese eggs left and they should start pretty soon i think the first should around the 27 and the last is closer to 4/10. After this set no more extreme mixing of eggs for me i just buy another incubator. I had them all in the same incubator and I am pretty sure my kids unplugged it a hour or so during the ducks hatching. One hatched fine that was before the unplugging and the second i had to help because it was stuck. Found three others that had beaks out but where dead. The rest nothing. The chicks all hatched about the same time with no late hatched. The geese eggs looked great at handling. So fingers crossed i am praying we get a viable hatch there. I be setting a full round of chicken eggs next, then another of duck and another of geese. Hopefully i have a second or third incubator and maybe have them all going. I need to find a safer spot clearly either way. Only problem is we live in about 1100sq ft house so think small. I probably set them up in my bedroom... mmm just where is the question i could clean out the closet and move a table in there for them... mmm Dh wants to have a shed up front for me to do this but who knows how long that will be. However if we get the barn built i can have a small room for the incubators and a stall or two for the chicks, ducklings and gosling s to grow in before they get put in a grow out pen  i am planning. I think I like that best
 I also want a milking room in there thats up to code to sale milk incase i ever want to do that. I have several who ask for it. A friend allowed to have some but the new custermets i have for eggs i don't know from Adam and ain't getting any. He wants to trade carpenter  work for it ironically. However down side for him is my father, dh, and brothers are able and my father is a master crafts man in that area. Brothers and dh not so much but they can do the basics and a barn is just up their alley. Getting the to do it(my dad would in a heart beat if i asked) might be tricky lol. I see lots of baked goods ahead. Moohaha i use their stomachs against them. They are addicted to my cinnamon rolls, brownies cookies cakes pretty much everything in my husband's case lol.


----------



## farmerjan

Besides the possibility of the incubator being unplugged, is that duck and goose eggs require different humidity and temps,  to hatch than chicken eggs do.  Plus, the incubator should be shut and not opened for at least 2 days before due date for hatching so that the humidity levels are consistent.  You should never have both chicken and waterfowl eggs in together unless the chicken eggs are due to hatch at least a week before the waterfowl eggs so that you can up the humidity for the waterfowl eggs.  And that is only as a last resort.  We don't even like to put bantam and large fowl eggs in together as the big chicks will just roll the bantam eggs around too much during the hatching and the bantam chicks can get hurt or killed in the process.


----------



## SA Farm

I’ve always hatched everything at the same temps and I tend to get really good hatch rates. Agreed on the humidity levels though - I tend to keep my chicks much dryer than my waterfowl...more like 34% on average compared to 54 or so for ducks and geese. Everybirdie gets high humidity at lockdown 70-80% (I don’t mind it higher, but don’t like it any lower) and I only open for emergencies (like today I had to help a chick who had a big chunk of shell stuck to its head).


----------



## Jesusfreak101

When the restaurants are closed and the stores are put of noodles no problem. Home made noodles with garlic shrimp Alfredo a side salad and fresh put of the oven french bread. The kids of course order nuggets, grapes, carrot sticks and a side salad.


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> The kids of course order nuggets, grapes, carrot sticks and a side salad.


Your kids are not normal!!! They are supposed to avoid healthy food like the plague (or these days, the Coronavirus)


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol no they aren't the probably wont eat the salad. But everything else will be.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So this morning's we had to baby gosling hatch hopefully more to come. But they aren't due yet. I set eggs as they came in so not all at one time kind of thing. I think the last one is due around April 10th.  Anyways awesome birthday present to wake up to lol. Two more are due near the 29th and 27th we see who hatches next last i candle they all looked very healthy so yay. The human kids are hyper/cranky and are clingy and driving me crazy i put an new executive order out its called no touchie lol. They like breathing on me ahhh. Anyways they are pretty cute this morning.


----------



## GardnerHomestead

Jesusfreak101 said:


> So this morning's we had to baby gosling hatch hopefully more to come. But they aren't due yet. I set eggs as they came in so not all at one time kind of thing. I think the last one is due around April 10th.  Anyways awesome birthday present to wake up to lol. Two more are due near the 29th and 27th we see who hatches next last i candle they all looked very healthy so yay. The human kids are hyper/cranky and are clingy and driving me crazy i put an new executive order out its called no touchie lol. They like breathing on me ahhh. Anyways they are pretty cute this morning.


Lol they must not have received the memo about social distancing yet. JK. Ive never hatched waterfowl eggs, love it. And Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thank you, and no they don't believe in memos or rules for that matter lol and yes they take forever to hatch. The ducjs take 28, gosling take 30 days to hatch.


----------



## thistlebloom

It's your birthday? Yay! Happy Birthday! Hope it keeps going as sweetly as it started.  
Today is my Kid#2's birthday also.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Aww tell kid 2 happy birthday. Lol yeah my mom had c section done on her birthday so we share birthdays lol.


----------



## thistlebloom

I think March is the most birthday riddled month of the year! 3 out of 4 of us in my immediate family, dh's brother and sister are on each side of his birthday, 5 of the neighbors in our end of the cul-de-sac, plus my ggma, gma, younger sister (the evil one ), Kid#1's GF, and 4 friends...and I probably forgot some. 
There's something going on in June apparently.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol that is true. Alot of people i know as well have March birthdays they are three with in my house hold lol. Me, my youngest son, and my oldest daughter. My son's is March 1 , my daughter's is March 29. Lol ironically we got married June 9 shortly there after where pregnant with my oldest regardless of being on birth control. Lol God knows what he doing lol. My oldest son is Dec 23, and my youngest daughter is Dec 17. Lol it's so easy remembering when they in the same months. My husband is an odd ball he July 30, him and most of my family are summer babies.


----------



## GardnerHomestead

thistlebloom said:


> I think March is the most birthday riddled month of the year! 3 out of 4 of us in my immediate family, dh's brother and sister are on each side of his birthday, 5 of the neighbors in our end of the cul-de-sac, plus my ggma, gma, younger sister (the evil one ), Kid#1's GF, and 4 friends...and I probably forgot some.
> There's something going on in June apparently.


Or theres NOTHING going on in June


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol they just,all drinking that water lol.


----------



## Bruce

Happy birthday JF!
Lots of March in my family as well. 
Older step-sister, DD1, me, FIL's is today - 95, step-father (deceased), older sister's daughter, DW's sister in law.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thank you. My husband business is going crazy he got more work then he can handle he has been turning down jobs left and right. He wanting to higher some help i am not a prone to it because we only been in business since late January early feburary. And I don't want to rush buying more equipment, and putting some one on the companies insurance quite yet. I am slow pace on this and he gung ho to get it growing.


----------



## Bruce

I'm with you JF. Business just started, get it solid and grow it slowly. Lots of new businesses fail because they throw a lot of BORROWED money at it and the expected glut of work doesn't come in/continue. If there are people out there with trucks he could bring them on as contractors. Not your insurance that way and if the work continues he would be building a client base. If things continue going well then he can find a driver for a truck he buys.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

See that's my thought is currently business is high but we don't know what a year looks like makes me nervous
 The other thing is he keeps wanting to hire one of his buddies that is known to have road rage because he wants to help him. Well this is a battle between us i say no so far he keeps bring it up and we coming bacj to me saying no. Then my parents, and one church friend and I am just about panicking over his choices. I want some one we can trust and is reliable that we can fire if needed with no feelings hurt.


----------



## Bruce

BAD BUSINESS PLAN!!!!! You would be in a world of hurt if that guy caused an accident in a truck you own and on your payroll. No room for a "bleeding heart" when running your business. You need the best, most trustworthy people you can find ... when the time comes to expand.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I tend to agree. I keep talking to my (sound elementaryish) best friend and she a nonsense kind of gal just to help not get worn down on these same argument we keep having. I love my husband he a good man but he wants to help everyone my parents included no matter what. He was a fireman when we first met but he stopped when we got pregnant with our oldest as he wanted to have a safer job..
 Let's just go with after that. Lol but he a very kind man and will put himself in harm's way to help complete strangers. I don't mind helping other but i am thinking about our babies and they come first as bad as that sounds in some ways oh well they my responsibility so yeah.  My dad had so many wrecks, also he tears them up inside and I am not okay with that either.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

JF, hiring family or friends isn't  the best idea, did that myself when I had my store and studio...bites you in the butt and caused hard feelings when you have to let  someone go, let alone being taken advantage of ...you are very wise to mention that to your husband


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I wish he saw that lol. He thinks i am paranoid and I am in some ways on this. He asked me if i would trust anyone i told him yes and no. Yes but i will always also not trust them simply because people make mistakes and things happen and change also because we be an employer and not their buddy. And three stricks(depending on what it is) and your out. I am probably harsher on this then he thought i would be. He wanted to hire one of his friends for what he says is my farm i told him no i didn't want to deal with his buddy all day first off second i am not making that money to pay that person third i like a hobby farm to provide for my family and not a business farm i would have to devote more time to.


----------



## GardnerHomestead

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I wish he saw that lol. He thinks i am paranoid and I am in some ways on this. He asked me if i would trust anyone i told him yes and no. Yes but i will always also not trust them simply because people make mistakes and things happen and change also because we be an employer and not their buddy. And three stricks(depending on what it is) and your out. I am probably harsher on this then he thought i would be. He wanted to hire one of his friends for what he says is my farm i told him no i didn't want to deal with his buddy all day first off second i am not making that money to pay that person third i like a hobby farm to provide for my family and not a business farm i would have to devote more time to.


You have a good head on your shoulders. I would tell my husband the same thing, its hard with ego and all sometimes getting in the way on their part. My husband is also a very kind guy and wants to help everyone, even to the detriment of himself. Its a trait i both admire and struggle with but when it comes down to the wire your business and your family is who you have to protect.


----------



## thistlebloom

It's not selfish to put your families welfare and safety first. That's called being a parent. You are being wise to look at the long view.
 Friendships don't mix well in a employer/employee relationship anyway, like others said. Would he hire a stranger with known road rage issues to drive one of his vehicles? Probably not, at least I hope not. Same as not hiring a person to babysit who has a history of abuse, even if they happen to be a friend. Hire for the job, not the sentiments.


----------



## Bruce

Sometimes one strike is enough. Like when people embezzle from their employer.  That isn't an accident or mistake. And anyone who is helping on your farm is YOUR decision, you have to work with them all day. It has to be someone you are comfortable with.


----------



## thistlebloom

I look at it like this, his business is growing fast and he wants to expand, and that's all very good. But it's ultimately his reputation he's laying on the line when he hires someone. If they do poorly they aren't just hurting themselves, they can ruin his name and he may never be able to rebuild the trust that it takes to establish a business in the long term. A good reputation is everything, and it can be so easily destroyed.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mabey you need to explaine to him that with everything  going on in the world right now,   it's  time you both focus more on what is best for you and your family and your business ...you can't  take care of family and friends until you are able to take care of your self...and that goes for family living with you too, I don't  mean to sound curt or mean, but your parents shouldn't  rely on you to bail them out and give them a home when you have four young children to take care of ....take care of yourself FIRST, that's  where your responsibilities  lie


----------



## thistlebloom

What Barb said x100.


----------



## farmerjan

I agree with the "sub-contract" out to other drivers already in business.  Their vehicle, their insurance..... Also that you hire for the job. 
 I think that you and your husband need to write out a list of what you would consider for a new hire and then apply it to whomever else you are consider.    But at this point, only a couple months into this new venture, trying to expand already is just much too soon.  Times are not normal,  and there is a very good chance in 6 months it could go the other way.  There is alot riding on this whole Corona Virus situation, and the economy of this country and the world in general.  
Besides that, you already had some truck problems, you need to  think more about equipment than a new person.  We never buy new, so I am not making a judgement at all, but you need equipment to do the job.  You do not need to add more until you have established yourself for at least a year..... and these are not normal times to get established in.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

B&B Happy goats said:


> Mabey you need to explaine to him that with everything  going on in the world right now,   it's  time you both focus more on what is best for you and your family and your business ...you can't  take care of family and friends until you are able to take care of your self...and that goes for family living with you too, I don't  mean to sound curt or mean, but your parents shouldn't  rely on you to bail them out and give them a home when you have four young children to take care of ....take care of yourself FIRST, that's  where your responsibilities  lie


 this is one reason i love yall we very like minded. For years I been telling them to stop doing stupid things taking out loans act. But I am crazy and no one can make it that way. Well not when your in debt your right. They just did more stupid and took out another loan for 450 (dad had want 1000 but the denied that) they are in so much debt and I am terrified what happens when they are gone. They owe i think i posted before 70,000 dollars in loans before the recent ones. They can't afford to keep going like that but they don't want to do anything but make the minimum payments. And one is for the roof and the other is the its. And a few others here and there. They plan to leave me the house and I am like no no no i don't want any part of that. It doesn't help with dad's medical also. But I found a lawyer that would cost 3500 to get the its to register them as uncollectiable so they couldn't go after them any more and that was a year or more ago they never did it.... I even offered to pay for it... I am frustrated with it all. I know some of my friends are tired of hearing about it. But yeah. They keep trying to borrow from my grandfather who is a ...how to but it likes to use people and is down right mean when they owe him anything plus he horrible to my mother. I am keep telling them to stop the madness. But no another reason i don't want them loving with us. They spend what ever they make and then some. I am just think say to much seriously and even if they come up they don't plan to sell their house down there either. I am pretty sure a need a therapist just to vent to but then i am terrified they would try to dope me up or send me to a nut house just to get a vacation lol. One reason i love being able to say i can't come down to much going on with animals ect. Which is horrible i know but it honestly saves my sanity. My brothers are just as bad. One completely mimics my dad the other just refuse to do anything. They drive me crazy pretty sure most of my family are nuts love them nuts and all. With this virus stuff they all keep saying they so thankful they have me because with (what they call crazy lol) obsession on remaining stocked on food and having animals ect that they would all be more worried. I am like uh huh my kinda of crazy is good when stuff happens but when things are normal you 'll go back to call me crazy and thinking I love animals more the my kids how little you know. Lol. Okay I hoping this rants over with i am not sure where all that came in to plat but i feel better. I am going to go play with the animals and garden and the rug rats i probably still be talking to yall through. As this nonsense continues to unfold.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

See just another reason i love yall your sane in my insane life lol my kinda of sane lol that that for what it is. Lmao when people call me crazy even myself lol


----------



## B&B Happy goats

At least you know your BYH friends agree with your point of view and we support you...we are here  for you


----------



## SA Farm

B&B Happy goats said:


> At least you know your BYH friends agree with your point of view and we support you...we are here  for you


What she said


----------



## Xerocles

From a guy's perspective.
He's doing the same thing you are. You're looking out for the kids and protecting them. He's doing the same. You trend the house and kids. He provides the $ so you can do that. Its just what guys do. And, in our minds, a job missed is money that isn't available for the family. So, go a little easy on him. You're asking him to do less for the family.
That said, he's wrong. As so many others have said, this is not the time to spread yourselves thin. Like building a house. Don't try to stress on the color paint, until you know the foundation is perfect.
Stick to your guns (you're right) but try to do it so as to not threaten his need to do all he can to protect his family.


----------



## thistlebloom

JF, you really need to draw a line in the sand with your family. It sounds like all of them will swarm you when things get bad and I think you need to be mentally prepared for it and have your sweet husband on board for a united front.
They aren't learning from their mistakes or even from your good counsel and example, just looking for someone to keep bailing them out. Hang tough girl.


----------



## farmerjan

I feel for you having to worry with the family/parents part, then having to juggle your husbands' want to expand.  But with the way things are going, you really do need to stay strong and stand your ground.  First off, DO NOT EVEN CONSIDER moving your  kids around to accommodate your parents moving in.  That is NOT FAIR TO YOUR CHILDREN.  And it is obvious that you really do get it.  But, stand like an immoveable object and do not give in on that.  First off, even though you are sometimes unhappy with the house and all that, it is still YOUR HOUSE, and you need to keep that as a "SAFE PLACE" for your kids.  It's not like you have extra space to start with. 
 You know you do not need them telling you how to raise your kids either.   You are also farming, and that takes time and energy and is a good experience for the kids.  They need that time and experience with you.  They will appreciate it even more when you get the garden growing as they are old enough to help some there.  Your older daughter can help pick, and even help you to process things,  like helping prepare meals and helping getting food ready to can or freeze.  She can "show off", that she helped put those jars on the shelf or those packages in the freezer. It is a good learning experience for her with rewards that can be seen. 
 Even the boys can help in ways that they can take pride.  If your parents had the same work ethic and were on the same page as far as financial responsibility, it would be different.  But they don't,they aren't financially responsible,  you know it,  and you are in a position to make sure that your family gets through it.  Yes, help your parents with some food items..... but under NO CIRCUMSTANCES co-sign or help them with any loans.  They are your parents,  ADULTS by definition, and it is not your place to jeopardize your IMMEDIATE family, to take care of them or your brothers when they cannot rein in their spending situation.  

Hopefully you can get through to your husband on the not expanding right now due to the infancy of the business.  I am so very glad that it is doing that well..... but as I said earlier..... sub contract out to others who have the trucks and existing insurance and all to "expand"..... he won't make as much, but it will still be a good way to expand his name and reliability and will be a good basis in the future as this whole "corona-virus" mess gets worked out. 

Stay strong, hold to your principles,  I have faith in you to continue to do what is RIGHT FOR YOU and YOUR FAMILY.


----------



## thistlebloom

Well said farmerjan. That was spot on. I agree with every word.
See how well you are loved by us @Jesusfreak101 ? We really are concerned for your well being and that of your family.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I intend to dh likes the sub-contractor idea. He just running through ideas right now. On other news the calf has lice so treating her for that, also going to worm her. She already anemic so going to give her some iron, granted they did not have a iron for cattle or calves so using one they had for horses. As per my farm store guy that has goats, cattle and egg. One problem is I don't know how much to give her exactly its says 1 tablespoon per adult horse daily or for horse in training 2 tablespoons per horse. So i am thinking less is more in this case and saying 1tsp? Thought @farmerjan, anyone with cattle. Her tongue, and gums are white which is why I want to give her iron. She is covered the bloodsuckers. I put a pymethian powder on her yesterday evening to help this morning I am gonna use the pour on ivectim i an thinking using the amount for 250lb animal because i am guessing at her weight and I don't want to give her to much.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Oh and I plan on worming the goats. But I did find one at my local feed store that i been reading on and it doesn't require a milk with drawl as according the the articles i found it does not appear in the milk at any amount they can detect. So i am going to try that and see how that goes. If i don't see improvement i am going to order another one online @rachels.haven suggested. And go from there. With everything going on i forgot about it, also never made it to the vet with a sample and I probably won't for now. I am going to finish planting the garden today and working on cleaning house. I am going to try to clean the stalls some today and add bedding i have pineshaving in there right now. I 'll need to send dh with the truck to get some more before i clean it again. He on a run to corpus so he be gone most of the day. So many places are on lock down now its just hard to process. So far parents have jobs praying that contiunes and my mother loses interest in working for dh. Last i talked to her she wanted to work for him herself if my dad didn't go for it. I am praying she changes her mind. So far my dad's been dragging his feet on switching jobs he loves what he does but his body doesnt anymore. I enjoying being two hours away. For me it makes our relationship easier. My mother doesnt agree but oh well. My bf(bestfriend) feels The same about her folks so that make me feel better. Distance for me is key i love having alone time with my family and dh company is great but it can be over rated. When we lived down there they were over every day just about. And we had to get together every weekend. We decide our new vacation stop is going to be in the woods lol as my mother believes if we go down to the coast where they live we have to spend the entire time with them. She doesn't get we want to spend quality time together as a family. She never had to deal with that from her parents so partly i don't think she has a clue how her obsession effects us they same could be said of dh and my marriage she offers(very forcefully) horrible marriage advice that after nearly getting divoriced(very long story) i have learned to ignore. Same with the majority of parenting advice and the guilt trips. Since we lived up here I haven't felt as stressed as i did. Probably why it freaks me out about them moving up here I told dh that i would want to move another 2 hrs away if that happened.


----------



## thistlebloom

I think physical distance from family can be a good thing too. Although I miss my older sister terribly at times, she can be a little overpowering with helpfulness. A yearly visit is fun.


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like you have an "Ant and the grasshopper" family JF. Unfortunately you are the only ant. As others said, it is your and DH's responsibility to protect and provide for your kids and each other. Your family are all adults, have been for years, and need to take care of themselves not put a burden of any sort on you. And yes, protect your sanity!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Mom called me this afternoon and wanted to talk. Her area on lock down and her job is essential but they offered her the choice not to work. She wanted to know my opinion i asked her if she would get paid if she didn't got to work she said probably not. Well then it's really up to you on that. I could tell she was hurt cause I didn't offer her a job up her right then but come on i can't do that first off one we don't have another vechical and I refuse to go in debt to get one for them. Second i am not wanting to employ friends or family and I haven't told her that yet. Mostly because i know it hurt her. Secondly because i don't feel like dealing the the guilt tripping. I told dh if they moved up here I be moving to Alaska. He told me not to tempt him as he had a great job offer there....   i am gonna freeze lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well they called her back to tell her they closing down the office now what...


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Well they called her back to tell her they closing down the office now what...


She  finds another job or files for unemployment, food stamps..whatever THEY need to do to take care of themselfs as most adults do...times are going to be tight for everyone...time they grow up, just like you did


----------



## farmerjan

B&B Happy goats said:


> She  finds another job or files for unemployment, food stamps..whatever THEY need to do to take care of themselfs as most adults do...times are going to be tight for everyone...time they grow up, just like you did



EXACTLY what Barb said.  They have to take care of themselves.  If things are shut down, then that means they have to stay in also.  So file for unemployment, STAY HOME, and grow up and act like an adult. 

And maybe you need to outright say, that you are in a shut down, lock down area and you cannot risk anyone coming in near the baby.  PERIOD.  She needs to have some respect for the fact that you have a "vulnerable" infant as far as immune systems go.  No matter how healthy, her immune system has had a couple of months to START to develop.  She does not need to be exposed to others ,  like your mom, who has had exposure to others out and about.   Bad enough your husband is out with others and comes home to all of you.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

farmerjan said:


> EXACTLY what Barb said.  They have to take care of themselves.  If things are shut down, then that means they have to stay in also.  So file for unemployment, STAY HOME, and grow up and act like an adult.
> 
> And maybe you need to outright say, that you are in a shut down, lock down area and you cannot risk anyone coming in near the baby.  PERIOD.  She needs to have some respect for the fact that you have a "vulnerable" infant as far as immune systems go.  No matter how healthy, her immune system has had a couple of months to START to develop.  She does not need to be exposed to others ,  like your mom, who has had exposure to others out and about.   Bad enough your husband is out with others and comes home to all of you.


 This gave me an idea. Currently she still coughing from the bronchitis that she and dad both had. Light bulb as some would say. Also dh takes a shower and changes his cloths as soon as he gets home he doesn't touch any of the kids if he doesn't have to.


----------



## farmerjan

I wasn't implying that your dh wasn't taking precautions, I hope you realize that wasn't a criticism.... Just was trying to make a comparison that he has to be out.... and i really figured that  both of you would have a protocol to be as safe as possible.  
YEP, bronchitis is a very good reason for her to not be allowed any contact at this point with the baby.  Whatever works sadly, you are going to have to just find the fortitude to outright refuse to be their safety net since they have not done all they can do to protect and provide for themselves.  
It's not like they have never heard you say these things in the past.  It would be a little different story if this came out out of the blue and hit them broadside...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

True, the biggest issue for me is dh had already talked to them poor if they lost their jobs that they could work with him. It's just another reason i am hard time with telling them no. Then they ask how business is going for him and the proud wide opens her dang mouth and I want to smack my self. 
I think of letting him handle it since he started this nonsense  but at the same time I feel bad about it. There are moment I need baymule back bone. I guess it's also hard cause they are my parents and I want to help as well.


----------



## thistlebloom

Of course you want to help. You love them and worry about them. But, honestly, they are the ones who should be feeling bad for imposing those sorts of feelings on you. I cannot imagine burdening my sons with worry about us. I would not tell them if we were having a hard time. I would do whatever it took to keep them from worrying. Even though they are grown men, as a mom I still feel that they are my responsibility, and want to help them if they are in need, not the other way around.

Whatever way things go, I know what an emotional position you are in. It's very tough when someone we love takes advantage of that and hits us where we are vulnerable. You have my sympathy and prayers.


----------



## Baymule

You have overbearing parents. They are irresponsible and want to take over and run your life. Right now, shout NO. Scare the dog, kids, husband, but do it. Shout NO. Flat out tell them that they can't move in with you, there is no room, your house is small. And yes, grow some backbone and tell them that they cannot work for you, you have a no friends or family policy and you are sticking to it. If they get their feelings hurt, so be it. Maybe they'll be mad enough that they won't try to move in on you. Once they move in, you will never get them out. Is that what you really want? How long would you put up with your mom correcting your kids? You have to put your foot down and stop this. The sooner the better.


----------



## Bruce

And there you have Baymule's backbone - borrow it. 



Jesusfreak101 said:


> Well they called her back to tell her they closing down the office now what...


You tell them to "shelter in place" so they don't potentially spread or get the virus.



Jesusfreak101 said:


> I think of letting him handle it since he started this nonsense but at the same time I feel bad about it.


I think NOT! You've already said he has a big heart. I can't see him telling them the door is closed if it is up to him. He needs to think with his head, not his heart.  



thistlebloom said:


> I cannot imagine burdening my sons with worry about us.


And that is the difference between some people and others.  I guess maybe I am lucky in that no one in my family or DW's has ever been financially irresponsible.


----------



## promiseacres

I have to agree you and the kids come first,, mental health included. Have a REAL conversation with your DH that you cannot handle your parents moving in. From someone who tried to help her crazy Mom... just don't do it. As heartbreaking as it is to say no in this case it will only bring more heartache if they do move in.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

When you live on a farm you get visitors and then your kids want to keep them for pets. The kids are trying to talk us into keeping this small turtle whatever kind it is. Not a red ear so not sure what it is so researching it. While dh and I think about it.


----------



## thistlebloom

Oh yeah, everything's adoptable! Lol
My kids had a pet gopher for a few weeks. Took everything I had to not SSS him, haha. They eventually released him and I fervently hoped our cats ate him.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol ain't that the truth lol thats funny i never thought of a gopher for a pet lol. If we keep it its gonna have a large pen outside i refuse to bring it in the house. We already have two Texas toads inside, and a 55 gallon fish take,  a 10 gallon tank and a 20 gallon tank both of those are currently empty.


----------



## thistlebloom

My boys had pet toads also  . They had to earn money to buy crickets to feed them. At least I think that's who they fed the crickets to. They had every legal creature for a pet at some time or another.


----------



## Bruce

Looks like a turtle alright  
What does it's tail look like and where did they find it?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

On the tail i don't know. To me it looks like a yellow mud turtle. Lol thistle he just goes and catches bugs out in the yard every day for the things. Some times he buys crickets but not all that often probably would if we lived closer to a store that sold them.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Dh  is setting up one of the small tanks for the turtle until we get a yard built for it yay one more thing to feed bugs to . More to catch its a good thing we don't get snow lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay so i didn't share yet but lucy my oldest dd learned how to ride a bike with out training wheels today. I want to put them back on so she go so fast. She fell alot at first and crashed lol. But she got back on. She had on bad crash that left her with a burn from her wheels but she got back on and road some more tough as nails that girl. A friend from church brought his son over so they could help dh work on his truck (just parts he wanted to replace). Anyways so the kid is 12 and lucy has had a crush on him for ever i told her he to old for her. Her comment thats ok mom i catch up to him when i am grown lol. I love that girl.


----------



## thistlebloom

Go Lucy! That first solo without training wheels is such a thrill!

That's only a six year difference between the two. 
My husband and I are 7 years apart. I married him when I was 21, but knew him since I was 15. He said he had to wait for me to grow up. He said he's still waiting... after 42 years, lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol to funny agreed it was to funny he a sweet guy she known him since she was 6 months. Lol he spoils her by doing what ever she wants. There are two other boys abiut his age that think she the prettiest thing I haven't told her. Their mom tells me that they just say she so beautiful lol i don't need her ego inflated lol. She a smart little thing. And very strong wheeled reminds me of someone lol. My mom says we look alike and act it lol. She wants to be a vet./animal rescuer lol she love biology and all things science and math. Her favorite game is guess what animal, you think of one then the others have to guess what it is baised off asking question about its adaptations. She made it up we play it often. The facts she can remember is awesome.


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I love that girl.


Yep some decent marks on her left leg below the knee. Great that she got right back on that 'horse' instead of giving up. She is a beautiful little girl!

I HOPE the friend and his kid aren't carrying the virus.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

All of our friends stay home pretty much non stop so no concern there. They all home school. The one that was going to come over husband is away fro 2 weeks at a time so they get lonely. Plus  I am not worried about it. Life goes on and honestly virus or no virus i am not the one in control. THANK GOD FOR THAT!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Garden is official planted. Following seeds planted(my record) starting at the left corn near the faucet two rows spanich, two rod lecture, two or one rows Swiss chard, one row oregano, one row mint, one row time, one row lavender, one row sage, yellow squash, zucchini,  cucumber, next section peppers(six or 8 rows), tomatoes five rows, one row egg plant, next section green beans, sugar snap peas, and garden beans . Mother smaller garden area is two row water melon and two rows cantaloupe. 
Next misson the corn garden, carrots, beets, onions, potatoes. Can't wait. Added bonus to gardening i wore out the two year old who wouldn't take a nap today.  Funny if i had planted sooner like i planned a heavy rain would have washed away all my seeds. So that worked out.


----------



## thistlebloom

I have your seeds packaged, just need to stop by the PO tomorrow. Save room for them!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Don't worry i will just expand the garden lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Oh forgot to post two more gosling s have hatch thats 4 out of original amount of 11 i think. Three didn't developed and four more do. Last set should hatch about 4/10 I think...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay well another out of the five remaining has piped.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

The two that,hatched yesterday are dry. And the third is almost out.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

The free loaders are no longer afraid of me i can be working in the garden and they don't fly away.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!


----------



## promiseacres

Congrats on the goslings and getting your garden in!  And your dd for riding her 2 wheel bike. Only my youngest is in training wheels yet and I doubt she'll be in much longer. Though we many see, she's bound to keep up with big bro and sis but also a drama queen. 
FYI turtles are "messy" you'll be constantly cleaning the aquarium if you haven't figured that out. I have always told my kids that wild animals need to stay wild and now I have 3 "rescuer's", raising and releasing monarchs have helped this.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

It's going back to the wild to day and yeah i had one when I was younger way worse the ducks and geese. I got this picture it was cute the older two gosling that have been outside.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Dd1 birthday cake a day late


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Such a pretty day outside sitting out with baby and watching the older three play in a small pool. Rest of week is suppose to be raining. Dh might be stay out again on the road so who knows what will do.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Took lots of picture nursing the young one now hopefully i be enjoying the sun some more soon


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Such a pretty day outside sitting out with baby and watching the older three play in a small pool.


I "played" in the pool too! No more ice but a bunch of leaves and needles on the bottom. I netted out what I could but of course once you start moving the water all that stuff moves as well.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Yeah that not fun lol. Some of the ducks tan over wanting in but changed their minds. Lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

If y'all didn't think i was weird before your gonna think it now lol. Okay so i was taking a nice hot shower took abit of a long one my mistake. I left the three kids in the living room playing and watching tv. I get out head to my bedroom and pass the trash can i look in it(I have to regular to make sure someone doesn't throw things away) and what should I fine but all the oranges in the trash.... a apparently because two of the oranges went bad some one (oldest claims it was the 2 year old after i asked why she let him she said i didn't know he was doing that then how do you know it was him i ask anyways not the point must focus) decided to throw the other twenty ish oranges a way as well so i now have put all the oranges that were fine next to the sick to be washed. Where the nanny oh wait that's me never mind.


----------



## Bruce

Kids! I all too often find one or more bad oranges or clementines in a bag. Best to TRY to check for soft spots at the store but once home I always take them out of the bag and put them in a bowl after checking them individually. Once one starts to go bad you can smell it. Find that and get rid of it fast!


----------



## thistlebloom

I think that your oldest could give them a good wash!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

*i probably never mention this (if i did i forgot) but my oldest boy who four has refused to talk for the most part. Every once in awhile he say something but most Its baby talk. He uses hand signals and some words to communicate. He use to talk when he was two but once I got pregnant he regressed and made small improvements and then i got pregnant again and you know he still been improving some but not much. Anyways he been making lots of progress learning how to sound out letters during school(homeschool) and well today he sounded out baby correctly. He been getting better and better at it i am so proud of him. He doesn't have any reason not to talk, he just never wanted to. His sister would talk for him and I could easily understand him. Even when i pretend that i didn't he refused to talk. He can hear and he can say words like granola, vanilla, brother, car, take, rock, egg, ball.  He just doesn't want to drives us crazy. But he slowly deciding he wants to i am over the moon. *


----------



## Xerocles

Jesusfreak101 said:


> *i probably never mention this (if i did i forgot) but my oldest boy who four has refused to talk for the most part. Every once in awhile he say something but most Its baby talk. He uses hand signals and some words to communicate. He use to talk when he was two but once I got pregnant he regressed and made small improvements and then i got pregnant again and you know he still been improving some but not much. Anyways he been making lots of progress learning how to sound out letters during school(homeschool) and well today he sounded out baby correctly. He been getting better and better at it i am so proud of him. He doesn't have any reason not to talk, he just never wanted to. His sister would talk for him and I could easily understand him. Even when i pretend that i didn't he refused to talk. He can hear and he can say words like granola, vanilla, brother, car, take, rock, egg, ball.  He just doesn't want to drives us crazy. But he slowly deciding he wants to i am over the moon. *


Like the lady whose 6 year old son had never spoken a word. Then she discovered one morning that she was out of grits, and gave him cream of wheat instead. He suddenly said "This tastes like crap!" Amazed, she said "ok, I'll fix it tomorrow, but if you've been able to talk all along, how come you never spoke before?"
He said "Well, up to now everything's been OK."


----------



## Bruce

I heard the same joke but it was a dog that spoke up with "Up til now the food has been pretty good".


----------



## Baymule

That is awesome.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay so in i believe november or December my dh and dd1 found a horn worm caterpillar also called a tomato worm and decided we just had to watch it grow and change. So i did some research and found out it would hypernate through the winter and pop out of the cocoon some time in spring. Well I was vacuuming her room when i noticed it had come out and the kids got all excited to see it. We let it go outside and pretty much nearly got eaten off the bat by some blue jays so i had to chase them off before i had a preschooler crying lol. So the moth made it for now lol here two pictures I took.


----------



## Bruce

I suspect tomato plants are already growing in your area, that moth will lay eggs on them and then you get to look for more hornworms before they kill the tomatoes. 

You could have explained that all life (other than humans) is food for something else. Those blue jays need to eat too


----------



## Mike CHS

Those things don't usually show up here until mid July.  They are fascinating creatures but I never give them a break.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I have to share these my best friend made them for us.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

That was thoughtful


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I can be a patient person but  i have had enough. My mom called this morning and was complaining about my brother and sister in law about them not paying bills and not takeing care of their babies. I pretty well told her what i thought. Told he stop clean up his messes like he a child who wet his bed. Also she said that(was a response to what i said) that she and dad model proverbs 30_31 for us and I told her(insert foot) that if dad had model that then either dad did a horrible job or my brother didn't get it since he models dad. My dad has always put things in the pawn store be not responsible with his money either.  So i kinda of let loose i feel bad about it but enough is enough. I tired of being compared to my sister in laws who can not or will not be mother who are stay at home mothers and i will not take the other real of back in forth on if i am a good mother or able to do my worj then told i don't work hard enough and can't do it or the well you don't go to work try doing that and taking care of kids and everything or you don't have rent most people cant make it off of one income well you know I call bull.... I know a family that has 12 kids, 5 kids the list goes on that do. Nothing different they have one income and don't make what my brother does. This is old she need to tell him no she not going to help they can't afford to and I am tired of hearing about and then made to feel like I am the one whose messed up. There alot i take but that's enough i told dh under no uncertain terms can i handle them moving up here. I feel bad about that but it the way it stands i don't want to feel this way but i do. GOD is going to have to take this because i cant do it.


----------



## farmerjan

I totally support you and your feelings and the declaration of keeping your home and life for you and your immediate family.  And you are right, you do not need the stress of being drawn into this constant bickering and fighting and being compared to the others in the family.  You need to be able to keep your sanity to take proper care of your IMMEDIATE family.  Your parents and brother(s), sister inlaw(s) and all others are extended family.  You do what you want and can for the ones living in your household there.  And I have to also agree that you need to hold firm with not letting them move up near you, and that you are not going to take sides nor offer advice as to how they live and that you also will only listen for 5 minutes then you will change the subject or hang up the phone.  You are right to set limits.  If they do manage to buy a trailer, then they need to find a place to park it near where your dad is working.  They have no business and no right to try to move down near you with no confirmed job because your husband does not need to have people working with him that he has to "babysit" for either. 
We are here for you to vent......


----------



## Jesusfreak101

The trailer wasnt the live in but the um car hauling and yeah i am done i can't take it. My brother has two babies one that's under two the other thats a new born and mom talks about how my brother wants some one to stay with his wife incase she asleep and the baby needs something i can't function i want just to take them babies with everything they tell me and it's so frustrating to hear about everything but unable to do anything an mom goes over there enabling both and the babies are the ones suffering becsus3 even if i called they would help them clean and look like the best parents. Out of fear of losing the kids but they would go back to how they are. I am done with it they all need to grow up and stop. I can not change what i said and I can't be different its not right what they are doing. My brother needs to learn to swim and not be shown its ok to sink. It's not okay.


----------



## farmerjan

Sorry I misunderstood the trailer deal.... but even more reason to wonder why they want a car hauling trailer when they cannot manage things now, unless he has that much possibility of extra work?????

My heart aches for you wanting to give the children a "better life"  yet you cannot do anything at this point but take care of your own family.  If your parents continue to enable them, then it is on their head as much as it is tearing you up.  Maybe somewhere down the line there will be someone who can intervene for their benefit.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I did not explain very well your fine. Yeah it's a nutty life
 I just can't keep hearing it all and no action being taken. Dh does have extra work more often he turning down jobs but this week he had two for today but one fell through and right now he has no other jobs for this week. That i can recall. I could be wrong.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

That being said the other two jobs he had he already made about 1000 for this week so no big deal but yes


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay other news the goats are breaking back into our yard instead of staying in the pasture.... seriously goats some changes is good. So i threw up a cattle panel the best i could its a temporary fix that i hope to fix once I can get time. The two youngest have extra needy. Oh the garden even better today, more yellow squash has come up, the zuccine has come up, the cucumber has come up the Swiss chard has come up. Lots of beans, broccoli has come up. More cantaloupe has popped up along with watermelon, corn and pumpkin. A few others looked to have but i didn't get to look long. I am getting excited to see them coming out so well. I keep adding fertilizers i have a liquid miracle grow organic one (it was on sale and i like organic on alot of things) anyways i be hosing that stuff on it asap. Also I need to get rid of the fire ants so i might go non organic on that that and the harvested ants need to die. I am tired of them both. Concerned about the kids and animals getting into it one reason i have held back on using it and been using de but that only makes them hid so need a new plan.


----------



## thistlebloom

I am a little jealous of your garden taking off! Sounds wonderful. I planted sugar snap peas today. It will be awhile before I will have a full garden growing. Your corn seeds got remailed yesterday btw. 

Regarding standing your ground with your family, good on ya girl!!  
I like Jans idea of limiting conversations to 5 minutes, just long enough to know everyone is still on the top side of the soil, say 'I love you and talk to you again soon' and not get dragged into a depressing complaint session. Been there done that and that is the way to go for sure.
I have a friend who once told me that her conversations with her mom are Pepsi commercials. Short and sweet. I always remembered that as my mom had a way of dragging me down with gripes about my dysfunctional and evil little sister that she continually propped up and bailed out.

I know it might make you feel bad for hurting your moms feelings, but I'm real proud of you for telling the truth and making your position very clear.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I 'll just be excited to see them producing lol. I just hope I can keep them going. An not have any bandits eat them. The peas are sugar snap peas and a garden beans, green beans. There another its a spice but i cant remember which spice.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I gonna have to do something mom never called back so i am under the assumption she upset so that is what it is. And not much to do on that. Mom calls quite often. So for her not to call more then once is odd.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

My sweet chunk Got to love the baby!!


----------



## farmerjan

Not to sound crude, but you must have some of the best milk......she is a true little "chunk".  I remember my son also got as chubby as all get out like that when he was little......

She is really cute and looks so happy.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol your fine my husband keep teasing i might be over feeding her. Lol she has the biggest roll on her high inner thigh and if she lays her legs flat straight out it looks like her rear so yeah she got some rolls lol she hardly cries so she a very happy girl.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

SNOWBALL (California doe) HAD SEVEN KITS YAY!!! Course it's freaking 91° f its hot!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

The  three pigs are goin g to freezer land. And four rooster, and two drakes i need them gone.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Might get kunekune pigs we see I found some a boar (21 days old) for 100 and a gilt 6 months old for 150. Are suppose to be pure breeds. Anyways we see. That's this coming Saturday.


----------



## farmerjan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> SNOWBALL (California doe) HAD SEVEN KITS YAY!!! Course it's freaking 91° f its hot!


Congrats on the litter.  It might seem hot, but it cools off at night, so hopefully the doe won't be too stressed and you don't have to worry about them getting chilled....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Farm photos


----------



## Jesusfreak101

More photos


----------



## farmerjan

Gonna be some nice pork in the freezer for all of you.


----------



## Bruce

thistlebloom said:


> View attachment 72151


That is true! Reminds me of "color or black and white". Um black and white ARE colors!!



Jesusfreak101 said:


> mom talks about how my brother wants some one to stay with his wife incase she asleep and the baby needs something


What the heck, does she sleep in a soundproof booth? She gets up and takes care of the baby, same as (I assume) she did with the older one and what hundreds of millions of parents worldwide do every stinkin day!

Good for you for sticking to your guns. I think Bay's backbone is settling in


----------



## Baymule

You finally got enough and blew up. You tried so long to be "nice" but you were just fooling yourself. Your mom would make your life a living hell if she were to move next to you. Your #1 loyalty is to your husband and children. It is not up to you to "raise" your parents, nor is it your job to "raise" your sibling and family. I like the idea of 5 minute phone calls. When your mom derails and starts complaining, get off the phone--and TELL HER WHY. If she doesn't want to talk to you after that, then your stress levels just got better. Politely, but firmly tell your mom that you don't want to hear her complaints, but you value your conservations and start talking about YOUR life and how happy you are.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

😴😴 okay the kids need to stay asleep. Went to bed at 11, both boys got up once each at some point last night, Lilian was a hungry thing last night she woke up about 5 times(hard to remember they kinda of blur together and a sleepy haze) so sleep in short supply here. We are at a point of saving everything we .can to move we see where God leads us. I


----------



## farmerjan

Whoa,  did I miss something???? Saving everything you can,  to MOVE, where God leads you????  I thought that the whole thing with your DH starting the trucking business and all, was so that you could stay there to take care of the grandparents farm in exchange for some of the land gifted to you and that you might put up (put in) a bigger house to live in more comfortably.... Sorry, somewhere I must have skipped a page or 2 or been in an "achey ankle haze"....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Yeah well they have a history of we can't trust them. It's hard to explain before i got on here along time ago they were trying to hint at us moving because his sister they wanted her here but she refused to move in here and wanted everything brand new when this was orginally place here for her. It's been back and forth for years my dh has a hard time letting go and some ways i been ready to move for along time. He keeps going back in forth on it. We need to move for sanity sake. And for security. They claim we are on the will and that we just need to be patient and wait. But then they try to dictate what we have or are doing. His dad doesn't want our friends or my family over but he is inviting people to his house. Dh cleaned out the barn to use to work on his truck one day and his dad got mad that he had (dh) his(dh's) tools in the barn which is more work shop then anything. Or like the other day said calf they gave us grandma wants back in with the herd i don't because i want it friendly and I don't want the herd to beat it up or leave it for the coyoties. An she was literally three days ago saying she liked the pigs and couldn't even smell them then yesterday tell dh they need to go. And that (yall should rememeber) we need to finish fencing in the front pasture(our money) (the same pasture that going to be her daughter's now) not so we can put our animals on it like planned but because the want the cows on it. It's just another thing that i am done with i told dh next it will be how many trailers or trucks he has for his company that they will complain about. They have a play ground in their yard(use to be part of our yard until they decide to move the fence) and the kids aren't allowed to be on it if they have friends over. Or the other day my kids were riding their bikes and my daughter asked grandma what she was doing and she snapped at her and told her to go home i was sitting right there watching them they weren't doing anything to deserve that and if she didn't want them out riding their bikes at that time she could habe talk to me but didn't. They that way its gotten old. They also complain that they don't see the kids to dh but when he isn't home they either ignore them for the most part or tell them to go back home when i am right there. An i am already expecting to get yelled at this summer for water usage because his dad and our house share a water metor and the grandparents won't let us pay the bill and his dad will fill his pool and I get the blame because of my garden. Like i said lots of reason i don't want anything thats theirs or to stay here. Lots of drama and I been done with it I just hope dh is


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Fat as tick kits pictures lo l0 L.p.


----------



## Margali

*HUGS OFFERED* I feel for you guys. My folks aren't nearly as bad but there is a reason we live 16hrs away from them and barely visit. Being the family scapegoat is NOT COOL and standing up for yourself is GOOD.


----------



## farmerjan

I am really sorry, I thought things had gotten somewhat more settled.  Didn't realize that the sister was originally supposed to move in where you are now, but it isn"t "good enough or new enough for her" ... this is the one that needs someone to stay with her because she cannot be responsible enough to take care of her own newborn?????GRRRR is right.  I knew there had been the promise of the land/house, and then some upset over it but thought maybe after you got the calf that things had quieted down.  It seems to me that maybe there is some underlying mental difficulties like dementia or early alzhiemers  with the grandmother and her attitude with the children.  Sounds like no matter what you do it's damned if you do and damned if you don't and damned if you just exist and breathe the air.  

Yep, like me, time to get out and far enough away so that they cannot just conveniently  stop by to visit either.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol wrong sister lol but close enough his sister not mine brothers wife. Confusing dh has 6 siblings i have two. His older sister is the one i was referring to she has three but still gets money from grandparents even through her and her husband work. It's the same kind of thing.


----------



## thistlebloom

Sounds toxic. I hope that you can find a place to call your own, with no strings attached that others can jerk you around with.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

It is and I am praying to get out. 
On other news i have a gosling that doesn't want to be a goose lol it wants me follows me and all


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Got the yard cleaned and pig house fixed. I spoiled the pigs with goat milk. My dog has been working again. Since we let the goats and calf in pasture she helps me take them out there then sh e herds the back and puts them up ahhh i just sit back and yell encouraging words lol. I love that girl oh and I have to grab panda lol the adult female goes after stella pretty well. So far we good. They listen to her well. Stella got two goose eggs as a treat as they were older and not going to incubate right now. Dh wants me to set chicken eggs still. I be collecting for that after my parents get more eggs they apparently already down to a dozen cause of my brothers. I sold 17 dozen today i pretty well gave them away because some were older and I need my counter back lol. Went to a church family member so no big deal there. The garden got more rabbit fertilizer today. Dh mowed and worked on some things now he pulling a wagon loaded with kids around the yard with the mower lol. We cooking hot dogs, baked beans tonight. Tomorrow dh's dad wants us over, he invited some others as well. I am kinda not wanting to go simply because i never enjoy being over there. They are the same people who yelled at us about our dog going inside and tell me to get rid of my pigs and they get two puppies   . Sighs nothing nice for that but I still have the ability to get the kune kunes lol. I know I won't but its a thought i just put that250in savings to move. Lol. But I be gone like donkey Kong and my animals with me and then the animals will just get a few more friends lol.


----------



## Baymule

Girl, you can't catch a break from family drama! You are getting sh!t at and hit from both sides of the family. With such disfunctional family members, how in heck did you and your DH turn out so well? You are right, time to go! I hope you find a place that can be your very own and far enough away from family so y'all can breathe a sigh of relief!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Grace of God and ego why I always say we crazy lol. I feel that way.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Nap is needed. I am worn out. Little one is eating machine today seriously wants food i have fed her close to 8-9 times since she got up at nine. And she be for that at five and 3 and 12 uhh i want sleep.


----------



## Bruce

Maybe she needs to be cut back to a more regular schedule! Of course my younger kid will turn 25 in 2 weeks, I don't remember how often they ate when they were the age of your little one.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Being breastfeed not much a schedule its mostly when she hungry. Atleast we can all say she fed lol. 
 she likes to play with everything lol the older three being naughty in a water trough the bunnies have grown 
And last but not least my kids found another caterpillar moth number two this one makes a cocoon so that should be fun it started working on one this morning. They think it's awesome.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

It's almost done.


----------



## Bruce

Do you know what kind of moth it will become?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Cecropia moth if my indentfication is correct.


----------



## Baymule

I love the pic of your kids in the water trough. That is real life fun, they will remember how much fun they had when they were kids-all their life.


----------



## farmerjan

Love the kids in the trough too.  That is neat that you have the caterpillar and for it to make the cocoon.  Great lesson for the kids too. It will be a beautiful moth if you are right about the type. 

You might want to try to get her on a little bit more of a schedule because she will wear you out.  She obviously is not "starving to death"  so maybe more play time to distract her from eating?    I never let my son eat on demand like that.  Yes, he did get to eat often when he wanted, but by 2 months, I was limiting him because he was so chubby and wanted to eat constantly.  My old family dr said that he was digesting the milk so fast that his tummy was getting empty because it wasn't "sticking to his ribs"  so to speak.  We started on cereal and he would be satisfied for 3-4 hours at a time.  I needed that break so badly.  I know today they say not to introduce any solid food for months and months, but  I  felt like he had "helped raise" all of us kids, then my son, and that he had some experience to back it up.  
Understand my son was 7lb 7 oz at birth, 10 lbs  @ 2 weeks, and 33 lbs at a year.  He didn't start walking until he was 13 months because he could just scoot around on his butt, and was so chubby.  Then he grew taller, then chubby, then taller....and taller and taller....
By the way, he was almost  6 ft at 12 yrs old........ and is 6ft 6 inches with a size 15+ foot as an adult... weighs 210-220 average so not fat.  
I don't think the cereal hurt him any, and it sure gave me some "down time"....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok I be honest i threw lucy in lol that was after one of them got in  with my help lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Honestly I am about to start her on food i wait till 4 months then we hit up food. I am counting the days. Yeah ably a week maybe two she was already 11lbs lol she a fat girl. My mom saw my skill at rocking the chair she always in with my foot and draggining it with said foot around the kitchen as i did chores so that she would be happy and fall asleep as i worked lol. I gotten good at that after i did it with the boys. Midwife doesnt suggest feeding till 6month but what ever your lucky I remember what year she was born at this point. Lol. The older kids have lots of fun being on the farm. Lots to do however they claim their bored cause they have nothing to do


----------



## GardnerHomestead

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Honestly I am about to start her on food i wait till 4 months then we hit up food. I am counting the days. Yeah ably a week maybe two she was already 11lbs lol she a fat girl. My mom saw my skill at rocking the chair she always in with my foot and draggining it with said foot around the kitchen as i did chores so that she would be happy and fall asleep as i worked lol. I gotten good at that after i did it with the boys. Midwife doesnt suggest feeding till 6month but what ever your lucky I remember what year she was born at this point. Lol. The older kids have lots of fun being on the farm. Lots to do however they claim their bored cause they have nothing to do



I breastfed all my kids and always did it on demand, it is exhausting. Worth it for sure but exhausting. Youre doing great. by the time my third child was born she got used to being carted around, as i did all i needed to do with the other two, i used a wrap and wore her, she was the most easy going baby ever, still is an easy going kid. Felt like a milk cow for about five years between all my kids lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol well that exactly how I feel lol. She rarely is able to drain me fully so i over produce and she gets mad at me because she gets to much milk while she drinking lol. She seems to think i can control it. This morning is better she asleep right now about to run out to do chores but apparently it's cold so need to get dressed first. Then we will come inside an start school while the kids do that i be cleaning some. I planning to bake some bread and blue berry muffins. We having pulled pork for dinner thats been going and currently all the kids are outside and its nice and quite lol i am enjoying it well mostly i keep getting business calls about loads so i still working. Oh well lol life contiunes at a crazy pace. Hopefully i be able to go to sleep before 12 tonight. I need to make a list so i dont forget my chores lol. I keep thinking I get more sleep at some point. My mom thinking of staying till Thursday evening because she has groceries order for pick up Friday morning. That another thing we need is some groceries. Running low on bacon and potatoes and a few other things we use alot of. My oldest boy just started liking baked chicken thats a miracle he has a sever gag reflex, for breakfast its bacon, cereal or granola bars for him, lunch its nuggets or granola, and same for dinner with the sides he likes being green beans, raw carrots, frozen blue berrys, grapes, apples, raw broccoli, and he like chips, cheese its, gold fish, pretzals, and of course milk. He my pickiest eater. The older is picky on some things but will eat what i serve under protest but she eats it as long as she gets enough protein i am happy.  The younger boy likes everything, however he feel ok about baked beans but prefers something else. It's funny they all use to eat everything then the get broken wont eat anything and when they are fixed its not the same they still have somethings they won't eat.


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Cecropia moth


Whoa, I looked it up:
"Hyalophora _cecropia_, the _cecropia moth_, is North America's largest native _moth_. Females have been documented with a wingspan of five to seven inches (160 mm) or more."
I've seen a Luna moth and thought THAT was huge! OK, looked that up too, seems to have about the same wingspan.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

The very next day another showed up and made a cocoon on our fence right next to the gate the kids got to watch two make a cocoon and ds1 found a chrysalis and we put it in with the cocoon and it already came out looks to be another kind of moth. Their are moth and butterflies everywhere around us. The kids are enjoying it. That and all the birds they come to visit we see cardinals, finches, blue jays, doves, starlings, these tiny things i don't have a clue what they are, humming birds, black belly whistling ducks, Mexican eagles, vultures, a red tail hawk and one other i can't recall the name of ... most come to the yard but the three predatory birds just hunt in the pastures near our house.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Today's been a long day. Th isn't home yet one of the boys is up eating a snack then bed for him. He had an accident today, we have animal house that use to be a old box trailer well the birds lay in it the kids aren't allowed to go in i went in to get the eggs the kids followed and I went out the oldest got down fine and before i could turn to help the younger two the older boy goes down and at the base of the ramp slips and falls and hits the lip on his kidney region i pretty sure he near blacked out freaked me out. He ok now nasty bruise forming but otherwise no worse for wear. However now the kids aren't allowed in the bird yard period since i can trust them to follow the sit and stay rule lol (wait here don't climb up there). This thing they use to slide down on dry days today was misty and nasty. So yeah bad combo. However other news the corn @thistlebloom  gave us is coming up nicely some are coming up faster then others but i was expecting that as the kids helped plant them. I had to rebury a few. So we keep watching so far the garden doing well. I am excited. Can't wait for all the fresh veggies. I am also planted orange seeds and have apple seeds we trying to germinate we see what happens there i had a few two years ago that did but pretty sure the birds made off with the little saplings this year that isn't gonna happen. Coming up with protect the sapling plan lol. The calf is doing well. And posting some pictures of everything also the medican thats natural i use for bruise and spre musscles that works great. Anyways little boy blue needs to get to bed now that he done with snack see yall tomorrow.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Pictures oh and the trailer picture is of what our friends gave us the other day there were more bricks but i had already unloaded, there 40+peices of wood and a old charcoal grill i thinking of turning into something not sure what yet but we get there lol.


----------



## thistlebloom

Oh, sorry your kiddo got a nasty bruise.  My mom used to put castor oil on all our cuts and bruises.
Happy to hear your corn is already up! That was fast!


----------



## thistlebloom

That looks like enough bricks for a patio.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

There are enough, figuring out what to use it for with alot of the other things lol.


----------



## thistlebloom

I love having a stash of materials for projects. Especially free stuff! A former client gave me a truckload of flagstone when they sold their house. Also about 50 heavy duty t-posts. I made a little walkway in my flower garden with the flagstone and you can never have enough t-posts.

You'll think of all sorts of projects for those bricks.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Been baking today got 8 loafs of bread baked. In the process of putting some away. Using some for garlic toast tonight to go tmwith spaghetti sooo good.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yum!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

It is alìttle sweeter then normal but i was working with powder sugar and you just about double the amount you measure the amount in order to get the same amount from powder as you do granulated but end up well,still.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

More corn has come up, lucy is so excited about the day we get to harvest. Thanks again @thistlebloom


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Jesusfreak101 said:


> It is alìttle sweeter then normal but i was working with powder sugar


Sounds good to me, lol.  And would make great French toast!


----------



## thistlebloom

Jesusfreak101 said:


> More corn has come up, lucy is so excited about the day we get to harvest. Thanks again @thistlebloom



You're welcome. Some of the stalks will be a burgundy color, as well as some of the silks. It's such a fun corn to grow.

How's your little guys back doing?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

He better the medicine did its job he didn't get to bad before i found the medicine it was turning purple after it went back to normal skin color. It's been a crazy morning lol the kids are hyper. Dh is gonna stop by for lunch and then head out probably wont be back until 10-11 ish tonight so yah. Uh i haven't done chores yet but the kids are fed lol it without fail something prevents me from doing chores early.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Is it funny i constantly worry that the baby hungry when i put her to sleep for her nap if i didn't feed her as she fell asleep lol i mean obviously she fed but i don't want her being hungry as i rock her to sleep lol. I might be alittle crazy. She asleep now and the two year old in the tub so still having to wait to get things done outside lol


----------



## GardnerHomestead

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Is it funny i constantly worry that the baby hungry when i put her to sleep for her nap if i didn't feed her as she fell asleep lol i mean obviously she fed but i don't want her being hungry as i rock her to sleep lol. I might be alittle crazy. She asleep now and the two year old in the tub so still having to wait to get things done outside lol


That little chunky baby is so cute!! All your kids are adorable but that baby is so squishable.


----------



## Bruce

i wouldn't worry too much, she doesn't look like she's going to starve to death any time soon


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol that's true lol. She just so darn patient its ridculous. She fuss once and I mean once waa the nothing and she go back suck on her fingers and go back to sleep. Then she try again and repeat. Normally I get to her the after a few minutes on the first time but some times its the second it just funny all my  babies were easy then they became needy cling ons lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ahh why is it almost dinner time   how many times do I have to cook again.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Got some videos of naked baby time and Lilian just about rolled completely over. She now very tired and be rocked to sleep. She so stinking cute. She got this one roll that extends her butt cheek like three inches down,hee thigh lol. It's so,dang cute lol. We had to change the blanket 3 times because well no diaper equals mess and the older three love her so much the 2 year wanted to wipe hee butt, the 4 year old took thebdirty blankets to the laundry and the oldest got new blankets. I am so blessed and spoiled with,helpful kiddos. Dh,is still, not home he might not be back tonight but we see. Tomorrow he heading to,east Texas just above Houston. Then he done for the week with driving.


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> More corn has come up, lucy is so excited about the day we get to harvest. Thanks again @thistlebloom


I'm very interested in your corn crop! @thistleblooom and I exchanged seed to mix up the genetics. Mine died in the Great Garden Failure last year, but I still have seed and I'm going to plant today. Try, try, again. So I'll be a year behind you two. It makes the most delicious corn bread. One year I separated out the corn kernels by color. The red/burgundy corn still made blue corn bread. What fun! I hope you do well with the Painted Mountain corn this year, you are going to like it.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay so all the farm chores are done. Rocking ds2 so he can get his nap. Dd1 is cleaning her room ds1 is playing with dd2 keep her entertained. As soon as ds2 out i rock the baby and get the older two started on school get the dishes done, prep for dinner, finish cleaning the bathrooms and clean the floors and more laundry. Must stay busy otherwise I 'll get lazy.  It's hot today, spent extra time watering the animals. The baby bunnies are getting big and still nursing so when she starts weaning i end up transfer either momma to a temporary cage or have dh build the new grow out cage for me. I have a temporary play pen for the big rabbits but i have to be out there for them to be in it otherwise stella thinks it's her job to catch them and possibly eat them...


----------



## Bruce

You are a busy woman!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

True and the cleaning for the most part didn't happen some did but not all of it. Oh well it will be there tomorrow. I have decided the cow and the goats will be tied to (Not sure where or what) something during feeding. I am tired of the fighting and mostly the trying to push ne around. The older two accidently left they chicken gate open and they did it again dust bathing in my corn...got every one back up corn re planted. Got the kids school done, them fed, bathed and in bed all but the baby. Got some dishes done, laundry and one bathroom partially cleaned. Oh and got the chicken eggs candles. So far majority have developed with a few i am watching its only day three so allowing for them to take a bit longer. Hopefully i get this girl to sleep, so i can go to sleep.


----------



## thistlebloom

You are in a busy season of life for sure! One day the kids will be older, and more self sufficient and actually helpful! I know they help you now, but they are still in training, won't it be great when they are employee of the month!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Oh yeah it will be. One of my friend and I were talking she was saying that. There will be a last time for everything and I will miss it. Personally yes there are something a i miss (but our conversation started because of this) but i don't miss having to wipe their rear ends. Atleast. I pretty sure. I miss playing with them,  and watching them grow. But I get to do other fun things with them and watch them grow in other ways. I know it's different but i also feel like I should be happier/proud that they able to do it for themselves. My oldest has taken up pouring her own drink and the oldest boy will get his own drink as well which i love and are proud of them granted I still help sometimes but that's another thing I am proud of them for. I know I might be crazy but i think each season as amazing things to celebrate and less things to mourn. My kids are great little people and one day they will be great big giants lol and the make a difference where God needs them to i might not get to see them as much which will hurt but also I be proud because it means i taught them what they needed to know.


----------



## thistlebloom

I love your mom heart JF .  I had the same way of looking at my kids as they grew up. Proud of progress, but a sort of melancholy over what was left behind. My Kid#2 would be embarrassed now if I reminded him of this, but he used to hold my hand when we walked until he was nearly 8. Such a sweet humorous kid, and now he is a semi sweet humorous man.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

That's so sweet!! My 4 year old is that way lol he will sing to me and the 2 year old has to hug me 20+ times saying aww each time lol they cuties and oldest is big on her snuggles and cuddles to lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well today's productivity gone. Our friends are moving thursday(leave early mornings loading up today) so we are gonna go over there and help for a bit. The kids painted some rocks for the girls and I made each alittle bag for their rock.


----------



## thistlebloom

Sock Rocks! That is so sweet. Sorry your good friends are leaving, hopefully you'll be able to make some road trips.


----------



## farmerjan

Very sweet of the kids.  I hope that your friends have a great life and that you guys all get to visit after all this madness ends.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I need a new project like a need well nothing but not the point lol. Starting a rag rug, a toddler size quilt for Lilian, a twin foe josiah and a king dh and I. Lol maybe to much fun there lol.


----------



## thistlebloom

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I need a new project like a need well nothing but not the point lol. Starting a rag rug, a toddler size quilt for Lilian, a twin foe josiah and a king dh and I. Lol maybe to much fun there lol.



I always say, if you're going to start a project you may as well start four! 
And make sure they are very complicated. 😄


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well I am mostly collecting the fabric for the king quilt and the one for Lilian i think i have what i need i not sure about josiah yet and I have to many scraps hanging around taking up space. I also need to re however you spell it (to tired to care) where you put new fabric on furniture to our dinning room chairs. I have that fabric taking up space.


----------



## farmerjan

Reupholster..... my mom was pretty good at it.  I did one chair , it is okay but not something I am passionate about.  Piping around the edge of the cushions is a PITA.  Things like chairs in the kitchen and such are alot easier and you can make them more like a removable cushion and the cover washable.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I was debating between making like slip covers for the chair or just doing some fancy needle work with the reuplostering either the kids will destroy over time. The fabric I got for free not the pretties but way better then the stains lol. I have seven chairs to do. Also need to fix a rip in my office chair i use it for a rocking chair. I hate throwing things away. Prefer to fix or repurpose.


----------



## thistlebloom

I'm picturing dining chairs with a covered seat, is that what you mean? The type you can unscrew from the underside and take out to recover?
I nix the fancy needlework idea. Wait until the kids are older for that one. 
You can also get some heavy clear plastic to cover over the fresh fabric that will keep it clean and stain free.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I thing it might work unscrewing for the wooded back chairs we have but not these others. Here a picture of the current chairs we have.  And here kinda what i was thinking. https://pin.it/4ycahqI and I have three fabrics to chose from.  Not sure which i want to use yet..


----------



## thistlebloom

It looks to me like it should also be possible for the beigy chairs.
What's it look like underneath? You should be able to unscrew the seat and remove it.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I take a picture when i get back inside. Been having fun with watch the animals with my dh and now milking.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Pretty sure it's time to seperate them.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Always fun having to retrain a dog on bunnies. Stella wants to chase and eat them. She being told she can't even look at them. Such a pain in some ways. Love her but i didn't buy or breed my rabbits for her. This litter had two runts and dh was talking about selling them since i didn't want to breed them i was thinking of getting them up for the table. They are small then siblings but i figure if the get enough feed and time to grow they will still be tasty. Oh well more decision. We decided for now to butcher two of our pigs and buy a boar and let him breed one female. And then raise the piglets for the table and sale some. And then buy the pigs i want slowly so i can be picky on the ones i want. I debate still on the kune kunes pigs because they are expensive and i think is it worth raise for the table since i be processing possible a 450 dollar animal that just almost sounds like a waste in some ways lol. But we see over time what i do.


----------



## GardnerHomestead

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Always fun having to retrain a dog on bunnies. Stella wants to chase and eat them. She being told she can't even look at them. Such a pain in some ways. Love her but i didn't buy or breed my rabbits for her. This litter had two runts and dh was talking about selling them since i didn't want to breed them i was thinking of getting them up for the table. They are small then siblings but i figure if the get enough feed and time to grow they will still be tasty. Oh well more decision. We decided for now to butcher two of our pigs and buy a boar and let him breed one female. And then raise the piglets for the table and sale some. And then buy the pigs i want slowly so i can be picky on the ones i want. I debate still on the kune kunes pigs because they are expensive and i think is it worth raise for the table since i be processing possible a 450 dollar animal that just almost sounds like a waste in some ways lol. But we see over time what i do.


You can get kunes in my area for about $250 but we have considered them as well. Because of their smaller size and less destructive behavior. We had an old spot pig fall into our lap so we will raise and butcher that one this year. I think the only way to make it worthwhile is getting a breeding pair and sell/eat the offspring. Would you pasture your kunes?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Yes they would be. It's another reason i wanted them. The thing is I could also get the guinea hogs and they are the same just not as pretty.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Here the bottom of the tan chairs.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

There some females for sale for 250 right now but don't know if they pure breeds most are 450 for pure bred kunekune near me.


----------



## farmerjan

So get some with the percentage, use a purebred boar.  If they are 1/2,  bred to a purebred boar, pigs are 3/4.   That is how you "breed up" to purebred.


----------



## thistlebloom

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Here the bottom of the tan chairs.



Under that black material is probably the wood with the attachment to the chair itself visible. They are made to be able to reupholster.
I'm sure @Baymule  can tell you.


----------



## Bruce

thistlebloom said:


> I nix the fancy needlework idea. Wait until the kids are older for that one.


x100! Why go to all that work just to have the kids destroy them even though it will be unintentional? 



Jesusfreak101 said:


> Here the bottom of the tan chairs.


Look like quality built chairs. The seats HAVE to come off, how else were they upholstered in the first place? As Thistle suggested, dig around a little under there, you'll find the screws (probably 4 in the corners though they could be halfway down the rails) holding the seat wood to the chair frame.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Been a crazy and scary farm day. Was feeding up and ds1 joshua was right next to me pretty much touching me i go to move a feed barrel to dump it out (it was just about empty) and saw a snake(Was pretty sure it was venomous) grabbed ds and got him safe ways away then went back to see exactly what i was dealing with and it was a large cottonmouth. Run back to wear baby and ds are grab dd1(ds2 was napping inside the house) who was inside made her and others go to grandma since that was easier at that moment if i am going to shoot something. Run to get a gun, i had issues shooting  the dang goat kept getting in the way. Dh wanted me to wait for his dad so i wait watching snake sleep. He kills the snake for me and life goes on wirh me still freaking out some. And turns out my obsession  with not turning my calf out with the herd was smart and my obsession with locking them in the stall at night. We had a young cow (first year mom) killed along wit h calf. Pretty sure it was a pack of large stray dogs . So dh and his dad are going hunting later.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Just realized I forgot to post the picture.


----------



## thistlebloom

Wow, what a day to put behind you! Really glad to hear the kids and you weren't hurt in the snake incident. So sorry to hear about the cow and calf. That's terrible.


----------



## Baymule

Your chairs shouldn’t be hard to recover. @Bruce gave a good description on how to.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Even the backs?


----------



## thistlebloom

View attachment 73354

🤔 Hmmm. Does it look like there are screws along the sides, maybe covered with a wood plug? This is above my pay grade to give you advice. I would tackle it if it was my project, but don't want to steer you down a path that would have you ruin a good chair.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Not that i can see.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Farm pictures


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Even the backs?


My GUESS is that the backs are tacked maybe through the fabric around the edge. I think I'd start by investigating in that corner where the fabric is already torn.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Will do. Either way i an not to concerned if it's slip covers atleast it be washable.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Today been slightly frustrating to much to do and not enough time to spend habi ng fun with dh. He worked 6 days this week and was suppose to be gone all day running errands. He doesn't want the kids out with the craziness going on so we weren't going to see him again today. But he be going shopping tomorrow after he gets off he be back early. Mostly just need some fruit and snack that the kids enjoy. We have plently of everything and I could always make snacks for them just have problems with the produce can't make a apple tree or orange tree so need to buy that stuff. However i did start some orange tree and apple seedlings. So rough 5-10 (some as early as 3) years before they produce. We shall see. I am going to have them in big pots and five gallon buckets until we move then i plant them.  Can't wait. I probably start some pecan trees (have some in the property) along with pomagrants and fig and persimmon and see about ordering some other seeds.


----------



## thistlebloom

Oh yeah! Start yourself an orchard that will be movable when you get your own place. That's good foresight.
 Your chairs will be cute with slipcovers. I think the wooden backed ones would be super easy to pop out and recover though. I did a couple of bar stools I got on CL. My sis had given me a roll of cowhide a long time ago and I used that on the seats. Came out great, no sewing and took maybe 20 minutes.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Got the front pasture fence in, along with the box trailer we use for shelter for them moved out there(they have a small barn in another pen for night time. And got a large trough out there now as well. The goats and calf kept running in and put the trailer lol silly things. It's getting hot now days. I been giving the rabbits ice cubes during the heat of the day to help them stay cool i tried frozen bottles last year but they just bit holes in them. So this year it be ice cubes and a fan. And also their houses are in full shade. So hoping that all helps. Current bunny number is nine. Two adults, 7 babies. We see how well this goes i plan to keep 3-4 doe kits depending on how many kits from this litter and I rebreed her and keep from another litter or two depending on how many kits. But I won't he breeding again until fall anyways it be to hot for them from now on. Super 90s already. I am still enjoying it but I tolerate the heat better then the cold. I can sit out in the shade and feel comfortable. Dh not so much and the kids like to be in the water lol.


----------



## GardnerHomestead

It gets warm fast there, sounds great for growing, but i might die lol. we will probably reach 90 by the end of the month, hopefully ease into it. my DH is the same as yours, he doesnt like the heat, i can stand it better than he can. stay cool!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Will do! Yeah he was use to working inside a factory where there was ac lol(caterpillar as a diesil mechanic) and now he running his own hotshot business (transporting vechical and trailers ect.) And he works outside alot more he already complaining when we hit the 80s lol. We see how he does he drinking lots of water and planning to fix the ac on his truck lol but we got it cheap and it was a starter truck saving up to buy another truck that a bit better and that's about a month or less down the road so he excited to be doing so well.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Found out yesterday one of our not so close friends (Not enough time ) is expecting baby number 13. They are awesome and not sure i could handle 13, we haven't said we done yet either. But no where near ready for number 5... heading out to do chores should be fun dh is hopping with phone calls and offers lol he going crazy everytime he has to say he to busy to pick up a load lol i love that man he cuts he got his truck overheating fixed waiting for the ac part. But he thrilled. He headed to east Texas and he be back then this after noon get some groceries and depending on time head back out pick up another load and then eat dinner and come home leave early am to drop it off then go back to east Texas or waco can't remember which.


----------



## thistlebloom

That's great news that your business is doing so well!
Wow, 13 children. Makes me tired just thinking about it, but they have my respect and admiration.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

☆two year olds don't listen lol ds2 decide after mommy told him that the hot glue gun was hot and he would get owies if he touched it guess what he touched it and it hurt and he freaked everytime after words for 30 minutes if he saw a string like substance that looked like hot glue stuff. My brain hurts from that crazy non stopness. Lol but he learned to listen. We were making caterpillars from egg cartons and yup. Here some more farm pictures


----------



## Jesusfreak101

9 days to go before show time.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

More plants inside


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> expecting baby number 13.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol yeah they have an insane amount of patience lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

What's for dinner the green are from our garden wooohooo and brownies for desert


----------



## Baymule

13 kids? Wow.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Most of our church family (friends we have to there for the most part) have 3 or more kids. 13 is the largest. Most have 4 and 5 kids. Our paster has 9 kids. Like i said large families lol. Apparently a great (maybe great great can't remember) of mine had 28 or was it 24 kids either way it was a ridiculous  amount and my brain can't take that amount but she had alot of twin births apparently.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay we having fun we went to tractor supply and now at sonic the heb the mask aren't required and with four kids non of them would wear them so yeah. Costco claims its now their policy to require that you wear a mask i am thinking then i require you give me a refund on my membership as my kids won't be wearing masks and neither will I sorry.


----------



## thistlebloom

I'm not going to Costco now because I'm not buying into the mask hysteria.
My local grocery store is getting all my business now.

Went to the feed store last week and got in my favorite checkers line. I told her it was refreshing to see that all the employees were not masked and gloved. She replied that the owners never required it. She also said that she has triage nurses and a coroner that come through her line and they never wear masks. So that means something to me.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Got the two gosling sold. Met the person at our normal feed store. They stuck me as either overly nice or very supsious. They wanted me to come over to help the figure out the best place for the gosling and I did not respond to that cause not happening another reason i was like nope was they had gone nuts over my kids eyes (they all four have blue-green eyes like me, dh has Carmelly brown eye i like Carmel) and how cute they were to the point I had red flags and did not want them over here and I would never go to someone house i don't know with my babies don't care nope. After dh got home told him what happened and he agreed that i wasn't being crazy. Got more seeds planted. You know chickens apparently like Swiss chard to much so i had to plant some more along with spanich, cucumber, herbs, also got pumpkin, corn, cantaloupe, watermelon. Some i was able to get heirlooms for others i had to settle but i did not settle on the corn i found the sweet yellow organic corn seed i like. I grown them in the past and they did well. I grown the plan corn seeds as well and those where all very weak plants and I did not care for them. So it was either that or the g-90 corn and can't make me not happening. Anyways so got most seeds planted. Need to plant the watermelon, canterlop, corn and pumpkin left. The kids love it. Plus give me time to enjoy my self the 2 year old loves to tell the seeds night night as we tuck them in bed lol aka bury the seeds. He also blows them kiss cause love makes the grow lol. My kids are fun. The two older got to buy some things at HEB with their money. Ds1 got water guns, dd1 got hair bows and fancy hair ties with butterflies.  She now wants water guns so she working to be able to buy them. It's called motivation lol. They get paid a small amount for easy extra jobs like giving the pigs the pig bucket(kitchen scraps) over the fence is worth a nickle or picking up trash in the yard is worth a dollar(have to fill the bag) ect. They made 5 dollars each for washing dad's (dh) truck. So they are learning how that works. They don't get paid for chore they have to do. Like room, laundry, vacuuming and ect.  Dd1 had wanted SNOWBALL as a pet which was fine after she had her she didn't take care of her then wanted to give her back i said that fine but then you won't get her back ok she said so she was mine again i breed her now there are babies she wanted her back so she could sale the babies i told her no that she would have to earn her back and the current litter was mine and If after she earned her bacj she wanted to breed her thats fine until then oh well.


----------



## thistlebloom

That's creepy about the people who bought your goslings. If you even get a hint of a red flag you are right to leave fast.

Sounds like your garden is getting bigger and bigger, lol.


----------



## farmerjan

I love the way you have reasoned things out to the kids as far as taking care of the animals and all.  We got an allowance for our "regular chores" when I was a kid..... and we had to do them daily or however often the agreement was, or we got docked..... and we could earn a little extra for somethings too.  Yes, it teaches responsibility, gives incentives, and they learn to even manage money as to how much things cost and how much they have and that  if you don't have enough you have to wait to buy things. 

Kudos to you for teaching them responsibility and money management.....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

It is lol i also have celery and carrot ends started in the house lol i told my dh that i need more garden spots lol. He shook his head and laughed i might be having to much fun lol.
I have the calf trained to come up, stop, back up lift her hoofs for trimming and her to stand with weight on her back lol my dd2 will sit on her with me right there and she won't move. I am thinking maybe saddle training her


----------



## thistlebloom

Good job on ground working your calf!


----------



## farmerjan

There are a few people that have trained brahma cattle to ride.  And a friend used to sit on her brown swiss.  Also saw a video about a girl that trained her steer to trail ride.  Just don't do it too young or for too long so it doesn't cause any damage to the calf's developing backbone.  Like not "riding a young horse"....We used to slip off the porch in Vt as a kid onto the neighbors holstein heifers he pastured there.... go bucking across the field til we fell off.....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

1200 for a kune kune piglet    so in 5he wrong business thats insanity.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Oh my goodness just calculated what I want to order from baker creek seeds and its 300 something dollars ouch dh won't be happy lol. I am spliting fall and spring plants to make it less painful. And looking at limiting it to only certian things. Sigh i hate limiting lol. I am animal and plant crazy shopping lady i tell my husband at least it's useful and not shoes or purse I never use or worse yet cloths i hate cloths shopping.     any ways lots of debating going on i am thinking and day dreaming we see what goes on bit can't wait till we move so i can make and do what we like with our land. Dh is on a load he won't be back till late so early bed time kids moohaha so i can get some much needed sleep.


----------



## GardnerHomestead

Jesusfreak101 said:


> 9 days to go before show time.


We have the exact same incubator... Ive not had much luck with mine. only on my second hatch but it seems the front two rows arent heating up like they should. i have two external thermometers and the temps vary from one side to the other. annoying. have you had good hatch rates with it?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Mine haven't been that bad my first hatch this year sucked more because of they came in to laying and had not gotten the deed done. I hatch 8 chicks, six gosling and or so ducklings. Now no have 31 eggs left in there out of the original 44 so not to bad yet. We see who all hatches but when i candle all looked great. I think the egg Turner helps. I did i have one before this one the same kind and it worked fine. But that one did die after that first year honestly i would love a different brand but they get so expeinsive. I debate about it every time i look at them. I plan to get possible 3 more incubators to habe four going i also thought about buying a large cabinet incubator but a 1000 is a bit much for us in expensices when we trying to move so i 'll behave for now.


----------



## GardnerHomestead

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Mine haven't been that bad my first hatch this year sucked more because of they came in to laying and had not gotten the deed done. I hatch 8 chicks, six gosling and or so ducklings. Now no have 31 eggs left in there out of the original 44 so not to bad yet. We see who all hatches but when i candle all looked great. I think the egg Turner helps. I did i have one before this one the same kind and it worked fine. But that one did die after that first year honestly i would love a different brand but they get so expeinsive. I debate about it every time i look at them. I plan to get possible 3 more incubators to habe four going i also thought about buying a large cabinet incubator but a 1000 is a bit much for us in expensices when we trying to move so i 'll behave for now.


i understand that. i would like a brisnea but shouldnt spend that much on it right now. someday.... i got 8/16 this last time. and when i candled all the eggs in the first row werent developing right so i removed them  i go into lock down tonight. hoping for a better outcome this time. hope yours is successful too!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Yeah that's frustrating. The kids kept unplugging ours last time as well so that didn't help anything.


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> 1200 for a kune kune piglet    so in 5he wrong business thats insanity.


Only worth $1,200 if someone is dumb enough to pay it. Sounds like the alpaca craze a few years back. All fell apart when they ran out of people willing to pay stupid high prices for a young alpacas to raise and breed so they could sell the young to others as dumb as them wanting to do the same thing and get "rich".



Jesusfreak101 said:


> Yeah that's frustrating. The kids kept unplugging ours last time as well so that didn't help anything.


HOPEFULLY they have been trained out of that? Why would they unplug it??


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Because he a bratty two year old who doesnt understand and yeah spankings happen. And yes people are that dumb on alot of things it one reason i debated about the kune kunes they normally run for 400 and thats pricy for me as the gueinne hogs are 50-70 it's one of those things pretty pig expensive not so pretty but same personality not as pricey mmm lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Took a few days for her to relax about the bunnies being out of cages but she leaves them alone now days . Hard to see in pictures but this is her relaxed pose lol 
Other news i have four or five new apple seedlings or saplings mmm... either way the grew lol. One of the banana trees is growing bananas. Sitting (yes i am being lazy) outside just enjoy it holding baby.


----------



## farmerjan

Neat.... I never saw a bunch of "baby banana's" before.  You deserve a sit and just enjoy it day.... Happy Mother's Day.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Our last ones froze the banana tree decide to bloom in December. And stella forgot her manners with the rabbits we working on it.


----------



## thistlebloom

I'm impressed you can grow your own bananas, lol. Did you grow it from banana seeds? JK
Stella is a pretty dog, I know you said what breed mix she is but I forgot. So what is she again?
Cute pic of you and baby. I think she favors you. 
Happy Mothers Day!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Stella is a lab mixed with Australian Shepard atleast thats what we were told.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay today going to be long one. I would love to go back to bed right now. Dh wasn't feeling well stomach and then one boy joined us in bed the other kept waking up every 5minutes. Finally got him to settle and dh alarmsbstart going off 😢😭 well now three are awake. Chicks started piping last night and ds2 is all excited this morning.  Trying to make him behave when it comes to the incubator when he got more energy then i do. I got to go he filling the water intact hole with apple bites ugh.


----------



## promiseacres

ahh, sounds like a fun morning. prayers things settle down quickly!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well one hatch i point out these chicks are 4 days (maybe only 3) days early lol nothing on time around me lol


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Trying to make him behave when it comes to the incubator when he got more energy then i do. I got to go he filling the water intact hole with apple bites ugh.


Sounds like you need to fence off an area for things he shouldn't touch, use a padlock. Or maybe fence off an area to keep him in, still use the padlock


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol something tells me he just climb it lol he already climbs the gate to our yard lol he a Houdini on somethings lol. So far two have completely hatched .


----------



## Bruce

Clearly the enclosure needs an adequate ceiling.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol this is true, it helps he supper cute mister refuses t wear pants lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

We are having rooster veggie soup tonight i processed the three roosters Saturday. Good timing lol.


----------



## thistlebloom

Bruce said:


> Sounds like you need to fence off an area for things he shouldn't touch, use a padlock. Or maybe fence off an area to keep him in, still use the padlock




Maybe this is what Bruce means...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Need to move rabbit kits to new housing and get momma maybe rented with this cool weather. Mmm what would you do @promiseacres  wait till late fall (that's generally cool off again) or go ahead and rebreed now?


----------



## Bruce

thistlebloom said:


> Maybe this is what Bruce means...


 
Yeah that would work .... until DCF gets notified by some tattletale.


----------



## promiseacres

depends on your needs and how she's doing. Is she nice and plump or needs some groceries? Do you need the bunnies?  And as it heats up bucks will go sterile so don't count on bunnies even if you try. 



Jesusfreak101 said:


> Need to move rabbit kits to new housing and get momma maybe rented with this cool weather. Mmm what would you do @promiseacres  wait till late fall (that's generally cool off again) or go ahead and rebreed now?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I get back to you on all the above questions when i can think more clearly.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Pretty sure it's to hot already. But she not competley where i want her weight wise and yet. Plus Cleary after this morning I need better cages. Stella got one baby bunny, waiting to see if it makes it or not. Either she opened the cage or one of the kids did and didn't lock it. We lost one chick this morning and two others seem to be fading. We see what happens. I think either this incubator sucks or something happening that i don't know about. When I last candle all the eggs looked great and so  far only those eight have hatched. This is the second round thats done that so now i am thinking partly the incubator might be the problem.... Mmm I don't know anyways moving to good news. Dhs  company isn't slowing down at all he having to turn down jobs he is so busy its ridiculous in some ways. I don't remember if i mention it before but when we first got panda but her coat feels so much better.  Our garden is doing well the Swiss chard died thanks to the chickens and ducks the brats.


----------



## GardnerHomestead

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Pretty sure it's to hot already. But she not competley where i want her weight wise and yet. Plus Cleary after this morning I need better cages. Stella got one baby bunny, waiting to see if it makes it or not. Either she opened the cage or one of the kids did and didn't lock it. We lost one chick this morning and two others seem to be fading. We see what happens. I think either this incubator sucks or something happening that i don't know about. When I last candle all the eggs looked great and so  far only those eight have hatched. This is the second round thats done that so now i am thinking partly the incubator might be the problem.... Mmm I don't know anyways moving to good news. Dhs  company isn't slowing down at all he having to turn down jobs he is so busy its ridiculous in some ways. I don't remember if i mention it before but when we first got panda but her coat feels so much better.  Our garden is doing well the Swiss chard died thanks to the chickens and ducks the brats.


So I’ll tell you what I know about my incubator,  since we have the same one. I labeled my eggs with rows and numbers. And then when my eggs hatched I saw that only the eggs in the top two rows, and around the edges of the  middle two rows, absolutely none hatched from the middle  of the middle two rows or anything in the front two rows. So all in all I ended up with a 18 egg hatch from 42 eggs  I hope this helps you. I’m only placing eggs in those spots this time around. Hope this can help you a bit.It’s frustrating for sure


----------



## Jesusfreak101

First i hate fire ants they killed three healthy chicks so need a new plan were to keep them. Second what the happened to this birds feets is beyond me.... I think it hatched to early for itself... it's feet first were filled with fluid at hatching and now they look like this. 
He hopes around to get from place to place...Thinking i going to have to put it down thoughts??? @farmerjan @Baymule @thistlebloom. So frustrated with the incubator no other eggs have hatched. And now this grrr. Life goes on. I be stopping by feed store for containers for water and feed. Two save the last two chicks left and buy a few buddy's to help them when i introduce them later to the flock. Ironically the ants aren't near the birds feed or water just were on the chicks.... that makes me so angry


----------



## Bruce

Sorry about the "fahr aints", I hear they are awful and hard to get rid of. Regarding the chick, I wish I had an idea what the problem is with its foot.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

This would be a first for me but kinda reminds me of frost bite but we haven't got down that low. It's feet were funky when i moved it from the incubator on day two or three. It look like it had fluid filled feet kinda reminded me of blisters. Now the toes look dead and dried out. I not sure there much I can do to it.


----------



## thistlebloom

Sorry about your chicks, I'm afraid fire ants and your chicks feet are above my pay grade, so I'm not any help. I would be angry too, such a waste.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

okay called around in April to get pricing for the pigs to be butchered was told they would and pricing but they said no appointment needed. Now telling me they no longer process and one over an hr away does but wants .95lb and 50 dollar for pigs. The kill fee normal but oh no on the per pound fee thats .30 cents more per pound and they booked till end of august. Waiting for one more to get back with me but frustration is mounting.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

here some better  pictures of the chicks feet. I dont know what to do it gets around so far no others got this problem i am so lost on it.


----------



## thistlebloom

Looks like it could be some sort of bacterial issue maybe?


----------



## Bruce

Are they looking any better each day?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I haven't check today yet but didn't appear to be improving that i could see. Ds2 has an infected toe did a video call with Dr so he got proscribed meds. They are only letting patient and one other person in well i have three other little ones and one can't be watch by anyone and other two would be fine but don't want the exposed to anything after we just finally got over the stomach bug seriously no that i am good. It hung out for over a week. Ds1 still some having some issues but is improving. Need to get on with the chores thankfully I hadn't seperated then kids from mom so no need to milk. I need to pasturize lots of milk and need to finish house cleaning i try to get some more outside chore done when ds2 takes a nap i don't want him running around to much on that foot because he screams in pain. He current doped up on Tylenol. But still hurts.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

No improve ment but it is getting around better... that's about the only improvement i see the toes still look very unhealthy.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay so yesterday was well slightly less crazy but still up there. Went and did farm chores checked on the chicks and we down to two. The black one was just gone no clue at all to what happened the other chicks are good. The rest animals are good


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I need to go fabric shopping and get yarn as well getting ready for Christmas need to make the kids gifts. And some for extended family.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I have sewing on the brain today if it wasnt for all the cleaning it would be a sewing party day.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Got the rabbit cages cleaned and kits sexed i think we only got two boys this time so now out of seven that lives 5 does  that means i need eight more hitches atleast. I plan to keep the and rebreed to dad and then go from there most for meat. So i might actually need 10 new houses for current doe and dad ad well then grow out pen mmm..... dh is going to flip lol but he loves me and my craziness lol. Next year it be goats and also gonna get a boar so piglets to lol moohaha. Almost a years time little lady the calf will be 15 months and ready to breed need a plan for that as well.  i might have to much fun with this. Oh I got free math books for homeschooling total savings is about 400 i think because i got 1st, 3rd,4th,oh and kindergarten and a craft  book a bible study book. I love free things. Next year Lucy will be in 3rd (we don't follow regular school schedule i prefer having november and December off instead of summer plus we do school year round for the most part), Joshua will be kindergarten at some point so far he likes preschool not quite ready yet and josiah will be preschool along with Lilian. Very loose preschool lol. Just something to make them feel included. Lucy wants to learn to sew and ect so starting that fun lol. She gonna drive me nuts lol. Got to get school done see yall laters.


----------



## Xerocles

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I need to go fabric shopping and get yarn as well getting ready for Christmas need to make the kids gifts. And some for extended family.


Sure wish TX wasn't so far away. I got abt 500 lbs of cloth left by my Mom. Just sitting there (taking up space). During early Covid mask making days, ppl were going crazy for elastic. Bet I got 20lbs in a drawer.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol that is a shame lol guess you better learn to sew lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Come to think of it outside the elastic wear i would be interested in the rest lol just not under garmets i have to draw the line somewhere lol.


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I need to go fabric shopping and get yarn as well getting ready for Christmas need to make the kids gifts. And some for extended family.


Geez you start early!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol considering i making them for four kids I think I need to lol


----------



## Xerocles

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Lol that is a shame lol guess you better learn to sew lol


Oh, I know HOW....I made this quilt. I JUST DON'T WANT TO!


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> okay called around in April to get pricing for the pigs to be butchered was told they would and pricing but they said no appointment needed. Now telling me they no longer process and one over an hr away does but wants .95lb and 50 dollar for pigs. The kill fee normal but oh no on the per pound fee thats .30 cents more per pound and they booked till end of august. Waiting for one more to get back with me but frustration is mounting.



Oh Boo-Hoo! Let me play my tiny little violin for you! .95 per pound and $50 kill fee ain't bad. Booking till end of August is unheard of around here. Slaughter places are booking into NEXT YEAR. I learned the hard way to book slaughter when I got my animals or when they are born. It is paying off now! With the Covid-19 all of a sudden EVERYBODY WANTS TO BE A FARMER. I had my lambs booked for slaughter since January. We took them yesterday. We got feeder pigs February 6, and I booked them for August 24. I sure am glad now that I did that. They charge $65 kill fee and $1.05 per pound for vacuum seal.  We bought a calf, when the pigs go out, we will bring the calf in. When we took the lambs in, I tried to book the calf for next March, but they were already booked into May of 2021! When we got in the truck, I called another place an hour away and got a date in March of 2021, as they were booking in March already. I didn't even ask what they charge. It is freaking CRAZY here!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

It's alot when the going rate was .45 cents per pound and that was with out vacuum sealing which they charged more for of course. Most of weren't booked around here at all. They all said just to call and they would get them in the next day. They just aren't taking them near us for one which i guess that what frustrated me was that they had been taking them and told me i didn't need an appointment which is why I called to began with and was expecting to get told baised off what you said in the past the first time i called to ask was i believe in like December or January and was told that(i didn't need an appointment) and then called again in April to get them booked/appointment for this month and was told again just to call and they would process next day. Our areas are different to  the extreme which is funny considering there are alot of cattle ranch, sheep, goats around us not so much pigs but they are there just not as big operations that i have seen.  Maybe everyone over here been going there. Most if not all the butcher shops have shut down their processing unless its for their own animals that they saling in the store.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Xerocles said:


> Oh, I know HOW....I made this quilt. I JUST DON'T WANT TO!
> View attachment 74153


 you do beautiful work lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay so I posted some of this on the coffee forum so bare with me its partly for my records. Anyways we took two of the pigs two processors today. The butcher said he would get the carcass friday and process them this coming week. So i find out how much meat i get from them and now i been given a work sheet for what cuts i want. i am trying to think of what each is and what pounds i want them in. an of course one kid is napping so thats great for thinking but the older two are talking nonstop to me not helpful. i need to go to the feed store and get some things also need to do some inside and outside chores. i dont even know what we get but i guess i just write what we want from what we hope to get from each i dont know anyways. we going to be buying five more pigs kunekunes one boar and 4 females (boar is unrelated to the females but the females are sisters). i am going to keep 2 females and sale two if they dont sale they go to the processors with my last female pig that we got for free. I also have some rabbits that i be processing soon and two drakes may be more depending on which we decide to keep. i am thinking of going down in duck hens duck eggs dont sale atleast around me they arent as popular. i currently have seven hens... but i do raise for meat so at the same time not a big deal the eggs dont sale. just need a new incubator, need a new pen for the pigs, need a new coop, hutches, and house. okay lots of things to do need to replant again some seed didnt come up no clue as to why but oh well. i looking at buying some plants and starting to order seeds or just buy from the store for now.  i got to go to feed store 2 year olds awake so that means i got time to go see yall gotta run will finish this later


----------



## farmerjan

What do you eat the most of in pork?  Chops, bacon, ground pork, sausage,  hams or ham steaks..... figure out what you use the most, then tell the butcher what you are looking for and how many in the family.  If they cure the bacon have them do the jowl too, it is just as good as the bacon,;  the hams can be sugar cured or salt (country ham) cured or just chunked up into fresh ham roasts.  There is always a fair amount of ground pork just from cutting up the other cuts.  Do you eat much sausage?  How about cooking with sausage like Italian sausage as opposed to breakfast type sausage..... links or just patties of breakfast type.  Think about what you buy and what you all like.  The butcher can help you decide if you have some basic stuff written down to give them an idea of how you use it.  

On the new hogs, give the 4 sows a chance to show their personalities before you just up and sell 2.  Really,  you want to keep the 2 that do the best for you and sometimes the nicest one won't be the best mother.  You don't want to keep a mean hog, but you don't need to keep one that only raises 2 or 3 pigs, but one that will raise you a decent litter of at least 6 or more.  I don't know what is average for that breed.  Mine had to raise and wean off a minimum of  8 or they did not stay. But I had Hampshire/Duroc/Berkshires and crosses out of them.   You might want to try raising a litter off each, and I don't think that piglets will be that hard to sell with the current "pandemic" situation.... and evaluate their mothering ability as well as their overall dispositions.  Or you might just find that one of them is just not as nice a hog and take it and the other pig you still have and get it killed..... lots of possibilities.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay so i haven't a clue what i was posting earlier moving on to the now lol. I picked up the five pigs in my mini van in two large rabbit cages with a tarp underneath and a large/medium dog crate in the back lol how much more country can you get lol  anyways the pigs are settled in the goats are have flipped stalls so i can milk panda morning and evening now. Her kids go in the first stall instead of the inner stall. They aren't thrilled with being seperate oh well. They go in the Pasture, mama stays in the pen. Yay goats yelling lol. The calf is a pain she likes to chase the other pigs so she in the stall with mama goat to prevent unwanted behavior with the pigs until i get rid of miss prissy or build a yard in the field for them which ever comes first. I was told the male was 8months old and the oldest is 1yr old i tend to think thats not right but what ever. Either way i got the breed i wanted no pedigree so could be mutts but who knows. He said the 1yr old might be bred but will see. Personally I be surprised if they are 5 months old but kunekune grow slower i know but they get about the same height as a potbelly i thought the anyways what do i know they are starters anyways. But I need to get facial pictures of them. Gonna go check on them here in a minute then i be in the rest of the night. Need to catch up oin laundry, dishes and pretty much everything. It's been a long week. I temporally fixed the chicken coop( some two side panels fell off due to weather and age) still needs more work but it keeps them dry and safe from hail so whatever there. Fixed miss priss (remain female pig of unknown breed) house and set up a temporay shelter for the kune kunes. Got hay in and new bedding in the goat and calf house. We have gosling hatching. Under mama goose. Life on a farm lol. Oh and the kune kunes have waffles or atleast some of them do lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Guys i am in hog heaven lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

They want food


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay had to get as many things done in an hour as i could cause dh called and said that we could go see my parents today since he picking up a load near their house. Just another reason nothing gets done. Lol we heading down now.


----------



## GardnerHomestead

love the piggies! very excited to learn about the kune kunes through you, hoping to add some next year.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Think cat sized lol the smaller three are more rabbit height sized and the largest female is a large cat or small dog height. Juat alot fatter lol


----------



## GardnerHomestead

wow! they are smaller than they look, how old are they?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

According to the man i bought them from the largest one is 12month old so a year and the orange one is 8 months old. It's very hard to believe baised off their size. I am still shocked.


----------



## GardnerHomestead

Jesusfreak101 said:


> According to the man i bought them from the largest one is 12month old so a year and the orange one is 8 months old. It's very hard to believe baised off their size. I am still shocked.


is your plan to breed them for pets? food?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay so here the 
boar he not showing testicals yet so not really trusting the 8month thing that's when they are suppose to become fertile. (So kind expect to see something there) then this is the largest one suppose to be a year old and possibly bred.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I was planning for food. These will be breeders for that end for their piglets. And I might either sale two or process them depends i currently had two go to be proceeded and one i have that going that way. Asap she doesn't like her new neighbors. To bad.


----------



## GardnerHomestead

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I was planning for food. These will be breeders for that end for their piglets. And I might either sale two or process them depends i currently had two go to be proceeded and one i have that going that way. Asap she doesn't like her new neighbors. To bad.


Exciting!


----------



## Bruce

I think 2 of our cats are bigger than those pigs!


----------



## Baymule

They may be small or stunted due to a variety of reasons. He might not have wormed them as needed. He might not have fed them enough. Even if they stay small, their genetics may produce a bigger sized pig.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I am hoping bay. I need that bacon. If they don't improve i get another boar.


----------



## farmerjan

Unless that breed is different from any other breeds of hogs I have ever seen, then there is something definitely wrong if there are no signs of testicles.  Baby boar pigs have "balls"  at birth.  If you don't see any it might be something to be concerned about.  A boar controls the temp of the testicles by how much they "stick out" and they are more prominent in the heat, but you will ALWAYS see them on a male hog.  Again, I don't know this breed.... but cannot imagine that they are that much different.


----------



## farmerjan

I get that they aren't fertile til after 6-8 months, but the testicles have to be "out there" in order for them to be fertile.  I'm not trying to scare you, I just have never seen or heard of them not having any signs of them.  If they are too hot, it will affect the fertility.... that is why sometimes our bulls don't get cows bred in the hottest part of the summer,  and they will extend the sacks way down low to help to keep the air moving around them to help cool them.  Sheep, goats, even horses will have the testicles "drop" down further away from the heat of the body when it is very hot out.  Natures' way to cool them off.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

@farmerjan Before I forget again to ask couldn't i also cure the how i myself as if it's a belly? And I check but i end up having to pick him up for a good long look. He so dam small maybe I missed them.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Jowl


----------



## farmerjan

The testicles will be in the back, not far below the tail and the "butt hole".  They don't carry them underneath hanging from a sack like bulls, or rams, or billy goats.   The gilts will have a little slit below the butt hole,  not hard to tell..... but the boar will have 2 little ( figuratively speaking ) bumps next to each other.  Side by side.   I get that they are a little more "hairy" than commercial type hogs.... but if you look at him from the back.... the 2  nuts will be below the butt hole and about level with where the 2 hams separate from the body to form  his two legs.   Believe me, they will be noticeable if he has any.  A "barrow" is a male that the 2 nuts have been removed and it is smooth all the way down below the butt.  If he is 8 months, he should have a pair that you can see as they should be developed enough to be very noticeable.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

We had a duroc male before so i know what to look for but it's one reason i thinking he was wrong on the age i looked but most of the time he a distance away. I look in the morning and see if I can tell. I know he male no vuvla but wether he fixed or not haven't seen the gentle men said he was a boar i believe intact came up in the messaging but i could be wrong. I be mad if he fixed considering i made it clear i wanted a intacted male. On more then one occasion.


----------



## farmerjan

They are attached to the back end of the hog.... think like they are  like oblongish eggs, stuck on to his lower butt.  Skin covers them but they stick out.  Kinda like the face masks you see, it puffs out in the middle part.... well these are sorta like that puffy look.... like you cupped your hand against your leg and there was a dough ball in the cupped part of your hand.


----------



## farmerjan

Sorry for the delayed post.  Had a real BAD storm here last night, and internet was in and mostly out.

Since you had a male before you know what to look for.  Didn't mean to imply otherwise, but did meet someone years ago that thought they should be hanging down like a his sheep ram. 
Maybe all that hair on them is "hiding them"


----------



## frustratedearthmother

https://www.facebook.com/Foundation...Nit6Jm6SHCzvAzWniDG_KpuRZnFlFMA&__tn__=<<,P-R
*American Kunekune Pig Registry - Where Pork Is Preservation*

February 5, 2016 · Jurupa Valley, CA · 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Questions on BOAR CASTRATION?  This is a really nice video on how to do castration the old school way.  This is just ONE way to get this done.  Kunekune Pigs don't always follow the "rules" and can be more difficult to castrate than other breeds.  *Often their testicles are descended in the first week or two, but later cannot be located.  Breeders report that some testicles are not apparent until eight to twelve months of age.  It is common for many Kunekune boars to carry the testicles close to the body until much later in life. * This can make castration more challenging.  Note:  Kunekune breeders in the UK do not always castrate boars and most often harvest by ten months of age.  Contact AKPR with your questions.


----------



## farmerjan

Thank you @frustratedearthmother  for the reference.  As I said, I didn't know about that breed or if there were differences from the common commercial hog breeds here.  That is really interesting.   I thought perhaps with the increased amount of hair that it would make them harder to find too.  
Obviously they do  not have the same problems with the heat as do most of the larger breeds of hogs.  Fertility can be a real problem with some breeds in the hotter weather because they cannot keep the testes cool enough to produce viable sperm.  
So again, thank you as I learned something very interesting.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Sorry @farmerjan if i sound upset i wasn't at all i was cranky through so that probably came out in my message to you. Nothing to do with what you said. We were extremely late getting home our trailer had a blow out on the way home ( fault tire was not over loaded ) we already left my parents house late and I was looking at getting home after dark and I was concerned about the goats that were in the field because even through one side is pred. Proof the other isn't and I was concerned because we have lots of coyoties around. Then the blow out and all four kids in the truck and off and on the three youngest(most the baby and 2yr)  were crying. The 7yr was sleeping on my lap and the floor board was loaded with stuff so i was already uncomfortable. Fun seeing my family but the ride was not fun lol but I hate long car rides to began with. Yeah when we got our duroc boar he was my first pig and I told my husband clearly he male. Lol and thanks frustatem. I did see that article just odd. I still would feel better seeing something over not seeing any thing. I need to build these guys their own pen they take up egg stealing only duck eggs but still i like my duck eggs.


----------



## farmerjan

I wasn't upset and I just didn't want you to think that I thought you were dumb about the male hog anatomy.  Sorry for the tire trouble and the late home arrival.  Kids just don't adapt all that well to those sort of "hiccups" in their life.  And I sure do understand the concern about the goats...
Hope that this weekend will start a few less stressful days.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay so update miss priss (the black female we got left from the first group) is huge expecially compared to the kune kunes and she also hit a growth spurt. I have to get yall a picture in awhile. I got less milk then normal from panda i am trying to figure out  i think it was the stress. We see this morning (11am been milking at 8am) i got a bit more so i dont know. Anyways trying to get the house and yard cleaned up. We getting more rain. Also the kune kunes have start getting named the boar is Gruff(from tinker belly and the neverbeast) a female is duff the oldest female my dd1 wants to make Sally we see lol. The other two so far no names. One has a single tassel and the rest of the females do not have any. The boar has two tassels. We gonna keep them till October and decide which to keep from there possibly longer who knows. So far one will clinb in my lap not to thrilled about that but whatever(that would be duff)


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay might have a minute to finish my post(rocking 2yr old) any ways i been working with pigs to get them use to us. Three are hand shy working on getting them to let us handle them. So far the male is the favorite and the one little female is as well the kids love gruff.  However my ds2 who is 2yr old freaks out if the pigs muddy and it comes near him he runs screaming like the muddy pig is a mud monster who wants to get him it's funny. The pigs seem to enjoy running around its fun to watch them. They do dig some but really no where near that of large breeds. When we had durocs we had to have them in a 40ft by 40ft pen and change their pens regularly to keep it from being mud. These guys mostly graze i seen them for a hand ful of times and mostly where the ground is soft and muddy. I know most pigs are food motivated but these guys are food crazed motivated i mean seriously climb all over you and they don't seem to notice anything when there food invovled. The other pigs weren't nearly as excited by food. I also noticed they are extremely vocal as well. Gruff does a sort of grumble and duff does a grumble and high pitch squeel when she see use and even more so if you dont let her or give her a snack. They are getting round already lol. I need to go get piglet feed for them to help the grow. And does anyone know what to worm about a 30lb pig with?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay yall will understand this excitement. But I got the call from the butcher he confirmed that they were potbelly pigs. He said they looked beautiful He said they were obviously well feed hehe. One weighed 47lbs, one weighed 45lbs(both were smaller then miss priss wasn't expecting much). Anyways we getting pork chops, ribs, roast, hams, bacon(belly and jowls) , sausage and ground pork back along with all the bones. I might be over excited bout this but woohoo its going to be great getting that meat back. I told him I have a nother almost ready. Dh is thinking of breeding her to kunekune boar but that won't happen for a while he to small to hit the mark. So yeah we see lol. Now I need to clean and organize the freezer and get it ready for all that meat moohaha.


----------



## Bruce

Is there enough meat on a 45 pound pig to not have really expensive pork once you pay the butcher?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

He charging 1.25lb per dressed weight pick up is 2 miles from us. So it's not horrible but not as good as the original quotes i got from another place but the shut down outside processing they are focusing on their own animals. The original was .45lb but that was undressed and 45 minute drive. It's not the cheapest but they needed to go and it was one of the only options we had. We see how it turns out. Plus at least we only getting 92lbs of meat and bones back i might be able to find room for in the deep freeze for that compared to what the biggest estmate i had for their weight. Now the last of those three out weighed those two. I haven't decide what to do with her yet. I am not going to process her anytime soon so thinking of breeding her to the boar as soon as he able then raising her piglets for meat and saling all the kunekune piglets we get maybe. We see what happens.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Proof pigs like belly rubs


----------



## Bruce

And that little girls like to rub pig bellies


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Oh yeah she does now that she knows he likes them she chased him down to give them to him and he follows her around and complains if she not rubbing his belly long enough


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I don't know whose smile is bigger - the pigs or the girls, lol!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay this is our boar now this is driving me crazy nothing is there but is suppose to be intact. And his size according to the original owner he eight months old i want to say almost be but what do i know.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Cute little bugger!!....course I know nothing about raising pigs, but sure have ate quite a bit in my life..... 🤣 ....I wouldn't fret over it much...ya just gotta wait and see.....I bet the very first cake ya baked took a while to cook....cause ya kept opening the oven checking on it....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol are you spying on me lol it's funny how different these tiny guys are. My durocs were sweet as can be but dh thought they were creepy lol they come running for pets. Two of these are like that the other three just want food. The boar is our favorite dd1 has asked to keep him even if he fixed she wants a pet pig and she wants him to come inside when Texas gets Montana's snow okay lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay so today was pretty good can't say i got much done but had its ups and downs. Anyways so this afternoon i took some slop to miss prissy our original female (one of the three black potbellies) anyways Sally the adult female kune mix follows the smell and tries to break in to get the slop she finally found a weak spot where miss priss had dug a mud hole and once in she like oo mud so she rolls for awhile then priss notices and Sally notice priss and they have it out. I am decide i won't get involved unless they don't figure it out and it gets worse. Mostly smacking each others sides pushing and some biting but they both so round neither gets a hold or an actual bite on the other. So after 10 minutes of them still not giving up i figure i better break it up before they over heat being 90+. So i go grab my (was a shovel handle before the head broke off) stick aka Sheppard staff to my kids lol. And go open the gate to prisses pen and they both stop look up at me and break it up lol the look on their faces was funny oh your here great okay we done. I imagine it's not the end of their disagreement but they both went for the water once Sally was back where she belonged and priss had her pen to her self again. Silly pigs. And I do believe priss might be either in heat or about to have babies so didn't see a milk linr but still watching her vulva was swollen so we see i know miss priss is in heat so that didn't help their moods any lol so much unplanned play date.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Yup pretty sure she in heat. Our little boar isn't interested at all go figure. Boys. I am thinking they younger then he claimed just basised off priss's additude the smaller piglets go in with her all the time its only the one that's near her size aka Sally she gets into it with.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Not the best job but it works for a temporary shelter i am not done with it going to add another 2x4 so metal can be at an angle but you get the ideal.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I have some shorter piece to go on the sides just to get an idea.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well I feel horrible now. I have been checking little lady halter regularly but apparently i missed something. The part that goes under her chin had gotten to tight well i didn't notice until today and apparently it started to get infected i am currently cooling off and letting her eat grain. And hoping dh gets home soon so i can have his help to clean it. And hopefully go to the store and get some medicine


----------



## thistlebloom

Honey is a great wound healer, if you have any on hand.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I have honey just not raw honey i imagine that matters


----------



## Jesusfreak101

After cleaning it dh wasn't getting home fast enough for my mind so i went and tied her to a tree and cleaned it.


----------



## Baymule

It doesn't have to be raw honey, the medical honey used for wounds is not raw honey.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Oh ok thank you


----------



## Bruce

That looks nasty 
Why do you leave the halter on?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I normally use it when she been deciding to head butt me she got me pretty good in the thigh as we walked to the field this morning the halter was a easy way for w to get control of her. She thinks she should still be nursing so she still tries.  It's been helping with training her. I been checking pretty much every day so I am not sure how I missed it. Either way it what i am dealing with now. She very upset with me about getting sprayed with bluekota. Farmerjan advice.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Other not I need to cut some tin but the pig house is about done need to add the side panels. Got pretty hot today, trying to get as much outside done as i can so that I can not worry about come Monday and Tuesday with 103° heat


----------



## farmerjan

Don't put sides on anything that you don't have to so they get any cross air they can.  Since your pigs are "little" they are not as destructive as "normal" sized ones and won't tear it apart like a Duroc or York or any of theose big hogs.  Shade and mud for them in the heat.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

True i think i was also thinking about rain we get alot of side ways rain. An i can add sides in winter if it gets to cold


----------



## Jesusfreak101

At the rate Sally is going some one going to have to go. She broke in again this morning to priss's pen and i dont know how. She very determined to get rid of priss. So gonna finish Sally birthing pen today and lock her cranky butt in it. This is ridiculous, if she doesnt settle down one of them is going to have to go. Unforantly its hard to decide which as i am somewhat attached to priss and she a bigger pig, or Sally which i know what breed she is. She not a pet me pig(neither are) but she calm enough around people and the kids. She come up for treats and is currently pregnant so she gets a pass for now. But if she be like this every pregnancy ugh no no no i don't have that kinda of time to build non stop pens and if then other three females act that way Lord help me cause I will lose it. So far she hasn't climbed the fencing but i been told she can..houdin pigs.. 
Update on little lady she in a good mood this morning wanting to play i don't play cow games and getting her to knock it off is alot harder when i can concerned about hurting her with the wound and with out the halter. I am going to be seeing another method works better today we see what works and go from there. So far her wound doesnt look to bad but hard to see with the blue not a the flies keep trying to get in it.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well Sally in her own pen now. All the critter are feed and have water. I am as red as an apple from being to hot. But the pig is stuck and has hay going to pick up feed from store in an hr or so need to cook off and have lunch.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well Sally broke out but i put priss in the new pen she happy and Sally happy so what ever lol pigs. Working on making a new garden. The first picture is a section currently working on. The pig by itself is Sally the naughty pig and the two pigs in the mud were Sally and priss they got to hot so they cooled off before starting again.


----------



## Baymule

Pig drama.    gosh, don't animals behave like people sometimes? Mean girls.

Heat here is in the 90's. I get outside early to work in the garden. I'm generally done by 12 noon. Then the heat chases me inside where I have a serious love affair with our AC unit.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay well Sally noticed priss and broke in that pen and the her buddy may broke in my corn garden these two aren't staying at this point once Sally gives birth and gets done nursing and may and her at big enough to the processors they go. So far the only ones not currently on my hit list are duff, gruff. Maybe sparkles and maybe priss. Everyone else will be come bacon.


----------



## thistlebloom

Tell them I'm annoyed they broke into your corn garden. And if it happens again I will beat you to it and be makin' some serious bacon!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

The three together are Sally, may and sparkles.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Gruff is the only one out in the front yard lol he the only one that has behaved so far but looks like one eye has some white gunk on then iris area in a line first time i seen that. Now I decide this day is over thats it enough drama for one day please lol and pay yeah its 93 ish right now i been outside almost all day thanks to a few little pigs. Hopefully they stay were they belong now. The three smallest gruff, duff, and sparkles can go where ever they want they fine. It's the bigger two that are problematic. Sparkles may or may not have a home here she part kunekune so i might keep and breed her to gruff and keep a couple piglets and breed them to him and then adventually get another boar and breed them to him but gruff will stay regardless.


----------



## Baymule

My pig pen is 2"x4" non climb horse wire and it holds the feeder pigs in. Even with Wilbur, the 820 pound boar, he never challenged the fence. I'd get rid of those trouble makers too!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Baymule said:


> My pig pen is 2"x4" non climb horse wire and it holds the feeder pigs in. Even with Wilbur, the 820 pound boar, he never challenged the fence. I'd get rid of those trouble makers too!


 yeah we use some of that as well she forces herself under it. Currently she still trying to break out were the cattle panel is so i be putting electric fence at nose level. She was doing fine in the yard until she took a hate for priss. I am concerned she getting overly stressed before she pops. But I am not getting rid of priss to calm a mean (only towards priss) pig down.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Haha success she finally given up. And is staying put yay. About dang time. Hopefully she behave from here on out. Got to get things done. School is finishes now for lunch and cleaning.


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like Sally definitely needs some hotwire inside her pen.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I haven't set that up yet thats a job for tomorrow or later with dh after kids are in bed. Little girl is wanting attention today. I didn't get much of anything done. So more cleaning in-store i did start painting the goat house i got tired of the rusty tin look time for some lovely 3$ purple paint and possibly another color is i don't have enough. Lol I love buying paint when people mess up the color then i get to get a discount i take ugly paint and roll with it.


----------



## Baymule

I like discount paint too. Once I lucked out on a 5 gallon bucket of a pretty light pearl gray exterior semi gloss for $30, and I painted the inside of the house.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

This is why i love gruff with all my veggie plants right here he goes for the weeds lol. He had at one point eaten leafs from my green beans but after i corrected him he hasn't touched them again lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay so not the best job but i did some sewing today. One was just a hem on an old pair of pants to turn into shorts for the boys and was an old shirt i had that i never wore that became a dress for dd1 and I had a dress that straps broke and an old shirt i like that would work to make it a dress. So here some pictures made some mistakes i either fix later or just remember next time. I think I might change the sleeves to short sleeves i haven't decided yet.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya did Good!!....the important thing is it "works" and even professionals have room for improvement....  ....my mom made me clothes many times....and I would always wear them out....I felt like the Dolly Parton song "Coat of Many Colors"...I was "proud" to wear them.........in fact, she made a long sleeve shirt for me in the early to mid 90s that I wore when I'd dance at PowWows....I always wear Tshirt and bluejeans, basically....the day she was buried was in August and it was close to 100degs, but I wore that shirt that day to honor her....eventho I had her permission to wear aTshirt....
I tell ya this, so ya will know, they may be "flawed", but ya never know how much it means to the others....and it sure beats "made in china" being stamped on it....


----------



## thistlebloom

I love the creative use of shirts! Your blouse as daughters dress is super cute.


----------



## Baymule

Looks good to me!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok before i accidently post this to the coffee thread too. Okay so panda my current doe whose in milk(consider that funny since techically she not swimming in milk but producing lol) isn't exactly were i want her to be. I am thinking that either she still has a worm load after being wormed or she just not getting enough iron or third option she might be almost to old to produce well enough for body and milk. She now seven years old and this is her 7th freshing. So i am think three things plan a change feed and give more minerals by mouth until she 2 month to kidding and then worm her severally with a stronger wormer, or plan b let her have this year off to get her back to prime health then either breed her then or leave her be plan C worm her come the 2 months prior to kidding and let her feed her kids only and have them for sale or butcher or Milkers.  But all three do include changing feed and adding more minerals to her diet until i can worm her and not have to toss milk when i can't afford to.


----------



## Bruce

Seven freshenings in seven years?  I don't raise goats but I think Panda deserves a break!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Yeah that's pretty well average from what i know cause the first year thenbreef give.birth then get breed as soon as they come into season. And the first set gets weaned they get two months off and give birth. She came from a farm that milked to sale the milk. I milk just for us and give some extra to family or friends that ask for some. I don't really need three milking at a time either depending on how much her girls produce their first year. But if they follow their mother thats half gallon every morning for each. So a gallon a day in theory between two does which is more then enough for me to have milk in the fridge for the human kids to drink and make cheese butter and other dairy goodies. Once I get all my equipment together. It one reason i don't mind letting number have the year off next year. But that-does mean i be making her a seperate pen from the buck to prevent her from being bred. And another shelter mmm I need to get to work soon with August coming up.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Got the bunnies moved. And they encloser has its own well water faucet so now they have constant water running into a bowl for them so they can never run out moohaha. Until its time to move again lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Farm pictures


----------



## CntryBoy777

Things sure are "spreadin' out" over on your side of the pond....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Yeah it nice. I am a hermit lol. Well kinda lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Dh is doing a tiny job today then he off well last i heard that might change. Anyways I am hoping to go to the feed store before 12 because they close then. I need some feed. I also really need to get more seeds and a new incubator and maybe some dirt I keep debating on that. I could be not lazy and get the wheel barrel and steal some from the chicken yard and manure from under the rabbit pens. If i don't start getting some actual rest i might buy a hammock and stay outside and dh can be locked inside with the kids lol. He not a fan of the heat much less outside. Lol I am prefer outside and I like the heat for the most part when humidity gets involved no thanks. Gonna get farm chores done and inside chores then play in the garden and harrass my pigs lol i pretty surr if they haven't grown taller they have most deffiently gotten fatter. This is the picture i was sent of them. and this was the orange male yesterday he looks better to me. He was easy to pick up when we first got him (light) now he pretty heavy lol. They get as much feed as they can eat, slop, and grazing time. The ones lock up get weeds and grass i pull for them along with hay.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So worked on the garden some. Figured I would show some pictures. We have lots of clay willing to trade some for any dirt I can grow root veggies in lol. Got it almost finished atleast this section. I am going to eventually have a large garden but for now working on small sections to keep me motivated lol. See i got it done kinda motivation not oh man so much more to do no one wants that negativity lol. Dd1 learned a hard lesson. She has a hard time being tactful after all she seven and to be honest i suck at it myself. But she was disrespectful to dh grandmother so she need to appologize for how she said things. She did and I proud of her for that. Ds2 is in trouble for hurting and also getting in the deep freezer you know 2yrs old stuff.ds1 learning about minding his additude and also sharing he has a hard time with that. And of course dd2 is learn to get her way lol. She a ham she already starting the look how sad I am oh you picking me up i am so happy smile lol last night she stop nursing so i put things away she looks back and fusses at me she just wants to suckle and gets mad if there milk so it's goes up. She yelled at her older sister for not reading to her it was funny. Kids are a riot but can't let them know that they think they can run the show lol.


----------



## thistlebloom

Are the flowers Four O'clocks? Very pretty. 
I've got the 'Oh man there's so much left to do' thing going on here at home. And at work.
Your kids are sweet. Good on you for teaching the hard lessons. Sometimes it's harder for us to teach than for them to learn.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Honestly don't remember i bought the seed planted it was thrilled they grew but can't recall which it is lol. I know the blooms only open in the evening and are open all the way till about 10am and then they are closed. 
I am not a fan of hard lessons personally I an still learning some and they not fun but they help you grow. I just tend to hope I do the right thing and not the wrong thing when i handle both theirs and mine.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok so got some piggy pictures. Sally looks like she getting milk. So yay piglets. And duff gruff and sparkles have grown they are now almost getting stuck in the cattle panel lol. Won't belong before they can't escape moohaha. So far they haven't found the front field gate which is cattle panel lol. These aren't cattle panel according to dh its actually field panel because it has the bottom two smaller squares but whatever.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

More


----------



## farmerjan

They make a cattle panel, and a "combination" panel that has several smaller "squares" at the bottom.... and there are just hog panels which are even a little closer spaced.... they are also only like 39" high instead of the 47" that the cattle panels are.  From the pictures, yours look like cattle panels.  And yes the 2 or 3 bottom ones are a little closer spaced than the top, but not as close as the combination panels.  I buy the combination panels for most everything.... EXCEPT for the ones I use in the garden as they are too closely spaced so I just got the plain cattle panels.  I use the hog panels for the meat chickens pen as they can't fly 2 inches above the ground.... and it doesn't take but a little while before they are too fat to go through the hog panel spacings.  Regular chickens can fly over them but the meat birds can't.  

Pigs look good. The hog panels, or even the combination panels would stop them completely from going through.  


I know that the panels are not cheap..... but one thing I have come to appreciate is they are portable..... you can take them with you which you can't do with a woven wire fence that is put up permanent.... so the expense is outweighed by the versatility and not having to "leave behind" the expensive fencing when you move or even when you want to change things.   The welds will break some if under alot of pressure from animals which woven wire (field fence) won't  if put up and stretched correctly.  But if the place isn't yours, they are the only way to go. 

I like some flowers too it just brightens things up.  
God bless you for the lessons in life that the kids are learning.  That is the problem today, not enough honest lessons taught about common courtesy, getting along, learning to share and that you don't always get your way.  It's hard, but you will like your kids as adults if they have some respect ;  as you are trying to teach them now.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Yeah we bought the cheaper cattle roll out fencing for here. Something my husband decided because it would be cheaper and one less thing I would make him pack lol he already trying to plan out how he going to move the animals houses. I am taking my slowly growing wood pile with me and any other scraps. Lol dh made a deal with a dealership he works with to get their extra lumber thats laying around for me. They have truck loads of 6×2 laying around and 8×2 I am so gping to be in lumber heaven when he gets my first load. He asked what i could use it for i started listing things he said okay okay i get the first load asap lol. I guess he was hoping for less projects lol. Now I need to find out if my parents still have extra tin they want to get rid of and get dh to drive the 40ft trailer down there to get it


----------



## Mini Horses

Did I miss something?? I knew you all had been "considering" moving for a while BUT -- a decision has been made?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I would say yes we decided we moving but dh is very torn on it he is concerned about his grandparents not having they help they need but he also tired of the drama and wants to be able to do what we want with our own place.


----------



## chickens really

Fantastic journal..
I love all the pictures too!


----------



## Mini Horses

OK -- didn't miss anything like "we bought another place".


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol yeah i wish lol don't tease me like that mini lol


----------



## farmerjan

No, I don't think they have found a place for them,  yet.... but she is getting ready.... and I so get that.  It is more complicated than mine, because of his family, but we all get that both of them have to "have their own family" without all the drama..... and I know for a fact that sometimes if you say it out loud, put it down on paper, proclaim it out in the open, it helps to motivate you to do it and believe that it will happen.  talking about it also makes it seem more "doable", sometimes too.....
The right situation and place will come along, that will satisfy the family's needs at the time,  just like it has for me.....
May not be the forever place, but something better and less stressful than what they are dealing with.   We are rooting for you.....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Because I am so bored(sarcassim at its best lol) 
I thinking of clear fencing or atleast starting on it again. His grandma wants to fence in her front pasture so they can have the cows there but the fence between ours and theirs is over run and also she decide it would be a great idea to throw branch's and other wood in piles on the fence line so now we need to clear that as well. And if i am going to clear it i am thinking about creating paddocks in our field for the goats and pigs and birds and getting them out from behind our house and also using their current yard as more garden space. No telling when will move sooo might as well have fun with it right. So far its thinking so that's about 1.5 acres of pasture (our yard is about.5 acres) so making .5 acre paddocks to move the animals in and out of. One problem would be water at the road front paddock but part of that will also be taken for an alley way for gd cows to go through.... m mmm


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Our pork ready to come home yay. St went to get it he said it was just under 200$ I am over the moon. I can't wait to see what we get. Also I think  after explaining why I was paying the butcher i might have created a slightly jobaholich child lol. My 7yr old wants to start her own company and wants to work work work now lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So i am pretty thrilled with they way they turned out alittle to much fat but these were potbelly mixed pigs so it is what it is. But honestly i am surprised we got bacon but we did. We got 10 roast(shoulder and boat in butt), 4 ribs, to legs of ham, two sandwich hams, two other ham bits, 6 bacons, 8 pork chops, and bones and 6 or 8 by a of pan sausage.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So the kids got to experience a very small scale what baling hay use to be like lol. They had to take the coastal after we mowed it and later collected it. We got to large wagon fulls so i won't have to buy hay for now lol. But the pigs are thrilled and the cow and goats should be content with their morning and bed time pen now lol.


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> My 7yr old wants to start her own company and wants to work work work now lol.


Get her while she's hot. Often that desire to work fades fast when they figure out it is WORK to work 



Jesusfreak101 said:


> So the kids got to experience a very small scale what baking hat use to be like lol.


Or what making hay used to be like?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol yeah i noticed that had to fix lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

They got paid 10$ they had to split according to the work they did they 7yr old did all the taking (with my help) the 4ur old helped load and unload and the 2 yr old helped a little. Lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well the mystery plant has been solved its canterloupe melon. Lol oh and the pig house makes the three small pigs happy. They can have dinner under there where the cow and goat can't steal it and away from the bigger pigs. Some of the ducks are on bug patrol and also its about the only way i get eggs is if they are out in the yard over night and I pick them up before the pigs get let out. Granted some ducks are still in the pen and the pigs steal those eggs if i don't find them first lol.


----------



## farmerjan

Nice looking coastal "Hay" .  You could bag it in some bags, tops open, and save it for later in the season when it gets hot and dry to give the pigs some "fresh greens" so to speak.  It looks pretty nice.  
Garden is looking good too. 
Kids are cute and it is so much fun to see them so enthusiastic.  As @Bruce says, get them involved while it is "fun work".  I remember getting my son involved at about 12 or so, letting him drive the truck in the field from pile to pile of the hay we had "raked up" with the old fashioned dump rake.  Then loaded it loose on the truck and he drove it out the back lane to the barn and loaded it into the hay mow with the long handled "straw fork".  He was already 6 ft tall, so could see to drive the truck, good learning experience with the clutch and gas and standard shift.  He got good at backing it up using the side mirrors too,  because I would make sure the hay was piled high in the bed so he couldn't use the inside mirror.   He can about back anything, anywhere now.  He will even brag to people that his mom taught him how to back up the trailer....  sometimes you gotta love them......


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> They got paid 10$ they had to split according to the work they did they 7yr old did all the taking (with my help) the 4ur old helped load and unload and the 2 yr old helped a little. Lol


The baby didn't help? 
By the way you either need to sell a kid or change the name of your journal. No false advertising allowed


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Waiting to hear how your pork tastes, I was wondering  about the potbelly pig flavor ??? Is it tasty ???


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I liked it the the kids devoered the pork chops dh said liked it he seem not impressed so much he sensitive to taste difference i didn't taste anything different he said his was alittle on the game side but he tried the kids and mine and said they didn't have the taste he had. I tasted his seemed fine to me but it did look like his was a darker meat.the bacon was good this morning and the sausage got miss labled lol it said pan sausage but taste like Italian. I did order both Italian and breakfast all of them were labeled pan so i thinking either the just labeled them as pan and didn't differ on the breakfast spice or Italian spice. I was disappoint when it was on my biscuit with jelly and it was italian sausage but it very good Italian sausage lol. The bacon was small of course but it was delicious. Josiah ((
2yr) ate like 5-8 piece of the bacon and two sausage patties he also drank two glasses of milk if that says anything lucy ate several pieces of bacon as well and so did I and dh. However joshua has a sore on his check and didn't want to eat it.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Oh yall we understand my excitement dh not so much lol. But Gruff(our male kunekune pig) has SHOWN HIS FAMILY JEWELS FINALLY LOL.  So he is diffently intact. Now they do seem to hide still but atleast now we know he can make babies hehe.


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I did order both Italian and breakfast all of them were labeled pan


Any way to tell the difference by sight? Different coloring due to different spices maybe? They probably smell different but probably not discernable when they are frozen.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

They are also vacuum sealed so yeah lol. I see if any might look different.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I kept forgetting to spray the corn so some worms got it but so far not bad so sprayed it today before i forgot again. Also sprayed the rest of the garden. Hopefully it helps. Spray i use is 1tablespoon epson salt in one gallon of water. It's worked well in the past so i keep it up. I couldn't remember if greenbeans like it or not so we find out i am pretty sure peas don't but testing anyway the heat killing them.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I been thinking of what plants to plant. I personally like squash and zuncine but no one else does here. I have one that like cucumbers (I do as well) so i can plant those. All of them like green beans, corn, carrots, potatoes. I have one that likes beets, one that likes broccoli, one that likes peas. And root veggies don't grow well here. We like all things tomatoes sauces ect. Need peppers for those and onions. Get. Celery and also spices.  Mmm


----------



## Mini Horses

Glad Bruce mentioned the "4" not "3" kids -- I've been waiting and yes -- you changed it!!!      You probably got busy and forgot how many there were .....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol I always think there five lol i am pretty sure i should count dh as one but he gets needy lol and also acts like a kid


----------



## farmerjan

HURRAY for the boar finally showing he is a boar.....!!!!!   That  is really an amazing trait.  So, when are you thinking that you will want to utilize his services?  He probably will need some "practice" too ;  sometimes our YOUNG bulls need to be with the cows for a week or 2 before they seem to get serious.  The older ones just walk in there and settle down to work.. The younger ones seems to have to walk all around and do little grunts, bellowing and all that show off stuff.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol he already has constant access to his girls lol unforantly he still small enough to fit through the paneling so he can practice to his hearts content and get the job done
 Lol he loves the human kids he comes running to them for loving he like a dog he funny.


----------



## Baymule

Your boar does have not-so-hangy-downy-thingies-after-all. That is good news!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol my dh was laughing at my excitement and he had to go so your ready to have more babies  lol animals yes humans no still to fresh lol. Need some spacing lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I have some one who wants to buy 2 geese at 50$ each so yay. Then I be down to the number dh and I want he wanted a few more hens and I wanted two for the freezer  so score.  They are a pain to process. I prefer plucking chickens at least their feather come out...


----------



## farmerjan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I have some one who wants to buy 2 geese at 50$ each so yay. Then I be down to the number dh and I want he wanted a few more hens and I wanted two for the freezer  so score.  They are a pain to process. I prefer plucking chickens at least their feather come out...


Good Deal.....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay so two geese gone. They came and picked them up and now I know how @Duckfarmerpa1 feels like lol they stay about an hour and half lol.  They took both geese and were talking about more animals lol. They got here as i finished milking and they got to see stella herd the herd out to the pasture lol she also got double kicked by the calf lol she still went back for more. But got the animals out and then dd1 had to show them everything of course lol. After they left finished most of the chores. Got all the dishes done working on floors. And ds2 woke up early from nap so he cranky and has to be on me. So currently getting nothing done probably start working on my crochet  project for a bit while i hang out.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So the most shocking thing happened today yall won't believe it. The house got cleaned, yay for the cleaning fairy wait is there one cause if so she missed some spots like vacuuming and laundry  i could extend the list to deep cleaning things but i give her a break on that lol. Dh is almost home, so yay and the kids are feed and almost everyone is dressed for bed the animals got their dinner and I am about to eat mine and get the rest dressed for bed. Hoping to get everyone to bed no later then 8:30 so i can work on my sewing projects. Oh tomorrow i need to clean the animal houses and finish working on that section of garden and I might go ahead and plant green beans there and need to weed some more and maybe get some corn planted lots of fun lol.


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> So currently getting nothing done probably start working on my crotch project for a bit while i hang out.


I think details on that would be TMI


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok seriously my phone is horrible there got to be away to make it stop... crochet lol see lol i think i am getting better lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay besides my phone embarrassing me lol today plan was to work on the garden but dh  changed that. Looks like I running errands for him. I need to pick up checks from some of our customers and and then need to go by the bank and if I am out i might as well get some feed that we out of (cat food).


----------



## Jesusfreak101

@thistlebloom I been meaning to ask you about this (anyone else feel free to chime in) but my kids dislike fresh green beans because of the fuzzy feeling. So now i need to know am I picking them to early ego the fuzzy or is it the bean i bought or is there some trick i know nothing about???


----------



## Bruce

My GUESS is it is the variety of beans. I don't recall having "fuzzy" green beans. Maybe they just need to be scrubbed with a vegetable brush?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Imagine it is partly the the beans themselves as they are not a Heritage breed this year I went with just the everyday you when you go to tractor supply  I think it was a bush bean and a garden Bean I probably will go with Heritage this coming year and probably over on fall and do that changes


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So tonight's dinner is piggy ribs. We see how they turn out.  They now on the grill after some seasoning. I am cooking two racks because unknown how much people will eat since they are small and if they not all gone easy lunch later woohoo. Lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

For what little meat was there it was good.


----------



## thistlebloom

I know what you're talking about with that "fuzzy" feel when eaten raw. I haven't paid attention to if some varieties are more pronounced than others, but as far as I know all fresh raw green beans have the fuzzies.
It goes away when you cook them, do they like them cooked?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I thought I cooked them long enough hmm maybe not. I did loose tract of time. I boiled them with bacon for a good while i thought closer to 30+ minutes min.


----------



## thistlebloom

Oh, you mean they still have that texture after cooking? Hmmm... I guess I need to pay more attention. I bet it has a lot to do with the variety though.


----------



## farmerjan

It must be a variety because most green beans are pretty smooth by the time they reach 5-6 inches long.  I use several normally, Top Crop, Tendergreen, Contender, Provider, off the top of my head....Also Jade which is a thinner bean that is often used for when you might cook them in the oven with a little olive oil on them, as opposed to boiling them....  they are crisper that way... I have never noticed a fuzziness to them.  Roma is a flat italian type bean but never noticed a fuzzy ....I also have often grown a couple of varieties of yellow (wax) beans and never noticed them to be fuzzy.   I have also grown the purple variety (they turn green when boiled)  Royalty (?) maybe.....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Hmm ok I might let them get longer and see  if that helps as well hmm i have two more seed packs i might just either return or plant for the animals. And order the green beans seeds online for a none fuzzy kind. My kids would probably love those that change colors lol i could see it now lol. I did see where someone suggested to cook them for an hour which i thought was a long time mmm. But wasn't the same variety.


----------



## farmerjan

I have a little thing that attaches to the edge of my table that is a "frencher".... it cuts the beans longways for the "french cut" green beans.  The thing that I really like about them is if the beans get a little "big"  it cuts them into long strips and the seeds get cut up too and they will fall to the bottom of the pan when cooking so you don't have to eat them if they are a bit tough.  I only blanche for about 1 or maybe 2 minutes, then freeze.  The ones I cook fresh are about 15-20 minutes maybe.  I don't use any bacon or ham or anything, I like the flavor "plain" with just butter on them after I drain them.  I am a "plain" kind of person with my food mostly. 
My grandmother bought it for me about 35-40 years ago.... because I used to cut mine BY HAND, the longways, to french them.  She got it from Gurneys catalog I think.... it cost around 5.95 at the time.... I think they still carry them and they are like 29.95 now or something.  I love it.  I don't like my beans "boiled to mush" which is more the southern way to cook them softer. But I will eat them that way if out somewhere.  
I have never seen a "non-fuzzy" kind of green bean.... or a "fuzzy kind" either for that matter.... would really be interested to know what kind you planted.   Not criticizing.... just curious.  Now I am going to have to really scrutinize the next batch I grow....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I know one row was called a garden bean (tsc) and another was a bush lake bean I think to be honest that ones more fuzz of a memory but i believe i bought the same ones unforantly but we hadn't cooked any when i did... go figure.


----------



## thistlebloom

I really like the Carminat pole beans. They are purple podded which is helpful for me when picking. I always seem to miss a bunch when I grow the green ones. What I like is that even when they get a little mature they are still tender, and they're very productive. They turn green when cooked. Haven't noticed any strange texture.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I probably order those then. No need to grow beans kids won't eat. To many of them to make it worth it lol.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I don't mean to inject into your "situation" there, but only wish to give ya some "food for thought" and relate my experience in a similar situation.
When we lost everything  after the 1st heart attack and my foot injury, we moved back to my parents house on 20acres and eventually got a mobile home put on their property to live in....granted we were a bit older and only had 1 daughter at home...she was 16-17....and Mom and Dad were in their 80s....they wouldn't allow us to do .uch of anything on Their property, mainly because they were concerned about my health....so, I was able to help Mom in the garden and go fishing to the pond with her...Dad never wanted or needed my help and he was very difficult for others to get along with him...he was a very negative person....I couldn't even mow the grass to his satisfaction,  but it was just fine for him to bushog what we called our yard...and only a strip or 2 at that....because a man cut the field for hay, he had cows....Dad didn't want to "cut him short" on the number of rolls from his fields....it wasn't until the hayman stopped cutting and Mom passed in '12 that I could cut more and it wasn't until '15 that I was told I had permission to do other things....this was only because his health and age didn't allow him to do things anymore....we took care of Mom thru her cancer and Dad until 2yrs before he passed....there were several times we found him waundering around outside, lost in his own driveway and couldn't find his house...or havin' fallen down in a field and couldn't get up....eventhough things were difficult, I'd never wish to have changed anything and, in fact, I still say Thanks to The Father for the 1st heart attack and foot injury that sent me back to care for them....it is your DH's parents and not yours, but ya are 1 in His eyes and there is a reason for ya to be there....search for that reason and be content with the present....otherwise things will not get better for ya.
I didn't recount this to pull at your "heart strings", but to explain that in a seemingly "bad situation" there is reason and purpose...sometimes it takes yrs to see it, but ya will...if ya look hard enough....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Actually his dad live on property as well and these are his parents so it's actually my husband's grandparents and they are older but grandpa is in his 80 and still does pretty much everything as does grandma. Neither have wanted really any help. But their daughter also lives with them. It would be different if there wasn't anyone here for them but there is they just aren't here 24/7 and neither is dh only i am with the 4 kids and they don't normally i say normally because there been once or twice the cows have gotten out where i have helped herd them bacj in. I don't mind staying but the back in forth drives me nuts. I just want a house i don't feel like I constant have to check for smoke or other issues. A few weeks ago I could have sworn I smelled smoke but couldn't find it. I even put up new smoke detectors that day because i was concerned. Dh is only normally home in the evenings and sometimes not even then. So he not really aware of everything because either the kids are awake or dh is a sleep or gone before we have a chance to talk. I pretty much tend to everything here. I can count on him for very few things not because he doesn't want to help but because he isnt here. My only other probably complaint beside the safety of this house is the storage. I am constantly battling to keep things out of reach of the kids because there are no actual place to put anything. I been slowly getting rid of everything i can to help with that. The kids are all in one room again the boys were sharing the top bunk and lucy on the bottom bunk. Hoping to clean out the middle room and move things in there for a temporary solution. It's maddening trying to find things around here I put the up they take them out. Okay tat rants over now i could say more but pointless as only God knows if or when it will change. I more frustrated with the constantly flip flopping and the negativity that his family gives both of us more often the later that makes me want to run the former doesnt help matters. I don't think it's ok to air every thing here but there alot behind the scenes more then what i have shared. I prefer not to go into it.  
Anyways barely made the feed store. Got crimped corn which is the streamed rolled corn bay talked about. Switching feeds and also found to seperate panda from kids and from calf. And she gping to be mad but oh well they gonna be bred and she isn't so might as well wean them and get everyone use to it. Plus she the only one stella won't mess with so she can graze in the yard with oy


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Out issues three pigs do as well and until i finish auctioning off the two acres thats what will have to work also thinking of building a permant location for a bunny yard and moving their houses near the garden for easier cleaning will see there always alot to do. Today I probably won't get to the garden as it looks like we gonna get rain and there is alot to do inside the house yet again one day. Oh and dh lost his normal glasses so trying to find those.


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I boiled them with bacon for a good while i thought closer to 30+ minutes min.


And you could actually find bean shape things in the pot when you were done? Amazing.
DD2 will eat ONLY uncooked green beans. DD1 won't touch one under any circumstance and DW wants them cooked. But cooked means they still have some crispness to them, not cooked to mush. 



Jesusfreak101 said:


> My kids would probably love those that change colors lol i could see it now


@thistlebloom is correct about the purple beans, they are way easier to find among the green leaves! Kind of disappointing that they lose the purple when they are cooked. Lately I've been growing Fortex green beans. They need support as the plants will grow to 7' or more. The beans are long but the seeds not as large as many other green beans.  Pretty thin at 7" and still good when they are nearly a foot long.


----------



## thistlebloom

I've never tried Fortex. Heard a lot about them though. They are green right?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Mmm so many choices and yeah we could lol the kids like them like the can green beans you buy at the store. Personally I could eat the raw or just barely cook.


----------



## Bruce

thistlebloom said:


> I've never tried Fortex. Heard a lot about them though. They are green right?



Yes. I find them quite tasty. PM me an address and I'll send you some beans to plant. I let some pods dry each year and collect next year's planting beans. I have some left.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Harvested the mountain corn today and rolled the area nest i be replanting some sweet corn there and fertilizing it with the rabbit manure and maybe plant some pumpkin there or somewhere else have decided yet.


----------



## thistlebloom

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Harvested the mountain corn today and rolled the area nest i be replanting some sweet corn there and fertilizing it with the rabbit manure and maybe plant some pumpkin there or somewhere else have decided yet.



The Painted Mtn. corn? That seems super fast! Did you let it dry on the stalk?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

.no I am hanging it lol we were having issues with some critters getting to the stalks and knocking them down so i went ahead and harvested and will let them hang dry. The kids helped some. We also had some rain that started making several go moldy 😑 so that's wasn't cool that and alot didn't get pollinated correctly.


----------



## thistlebloom

That's a good idea, and decorative too!  😄
I don't have humidity or summer rain to deal with, so am usually able to just leave it standing. I get incompletely pollinated ears too, but even though they aren't as pretty as a full ear, they still make good cornmeal.
Looks like you got some green kernels in your ears. I don't think I've had that color range. Yours was a cross of Bay's corn and mine, so many more variables.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Heat vs Becky heat wins. I am inside with a head ache hopeful it will go away. There so much to do both inside and outside i fine it hard to rest trying to cool off. Might jump in shower to cool off. I have decide all chickens will be getting wings trimmed and the coop need to either be repaired or replaced and I might start working on that this week. I need to get a chick pen ready have eggs to hatch July 4th and need to make sure i have a new piglet escape proof housing and fencing ready before Sally gives birth. I need to empty off the trailer that has dirt on it. I need  finish weeding the garden area and start composting in that area to get ready for fall planting. I need to fix the rabbit house and make new hutches. The list goes on. Also need to do inside regular cleaning and deep cleaning, home school and and also work on making next year's school for dd1,ds1, and ds2 and look for loads for dh. Life is never slow.


----------



## farmerjan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Heat vs Becky heat wins. I am inside with a head ache hopeful it will go away. There so much to do both inside and outside i fine it hard to rest trying to cool off. Might jump in shower to cool off. I have decide all chickens will be getting wings trimmed and the coop need to either be repaired or replaced and I might start working on that this week. I need to get a chick pen ready have eggs to hatch July 4th and need to make sure i have a new piglet escape proof housing and fencing ready before Sally gives birth. I need to empty off the trailer that has dirt on it. I need  finish weeding the garden area and start composting in that area to get ready for fall planting. I need to fix the rabbit house and make new hutches. The list goes on. Also need to do inside regular cleaning and deep cleaning, home school and and also work on making next year's school for dd1,ds1, and ds2 and look for loads for dh. Life is never slow.


----------



## Baymule

I planted Kentucky wonder beans this year to can. So I saw the first little beans yesterday and the durned things have a curl in them. I wanted STRAIGHT beans. I was thinking of cutting them to length and packing in a wide mouth jar. My DD and   DSIL are rather picky over food and I thought maybe I could can them in whole pieces, but not if the bottom end curls up like a shepherd's crook. Bummer. But I like the Frenched idea and DD likes them like that. Thanks for the idea @farmerjan I looked it up and I may get one of those gadgets.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

That's interesting about the Kentucky's that i won't be ordering those lol my kids are pick so that won't work here.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

DH  is off to Dallus area today. Will be running to the bank for him and hopefully getting flea medicine from the vet for the dog and cats. Also still need to move more dirt today, okay there alot i still need to get done. I need to get moving. It's also been taking this morning and suppose to on and off today. Yay the garden will love it. I did get to plant the corn garden again this time with golden Batman corn we see how it does. Hopefully it will take it was a little late to get planted but that's is what it is. I also need to order a later corn and a few other seeds. Lots to get done. Anyways i am going to go get ready and get moving.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Harvesting the kernels


----------



## Bruce

Beautiful kids 



Jesusfreak101 said:


> That's interesting about the Kentucky's that i won't be ordering those lol my kids are pick so that won't work here.


Because the beans curl at the end? Time to let those kids starve! 
(though I'd bet my kidults are at least as picky as your little ones if no more so and I didn't let them starve. I'm a hypocrite). 

Do you use a speech to text app? You get some pretty weird "autocorrects".


----------



## Jesusfreak101

No I don't thats the horrible part lol and the 4yr old the worst right now and the 7 yr old heaven forbid i cook meats in the crock pot together.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay so to days the day my fish tank should get a new home. 55 gallon tank isn't easy to care for when there are four kids and a boat load (if course not ark size but still you get the point)of animals. So need to work on that. Need to clean animals stalls and the humans house lol. Need to tidy up the yard after yesterday's storms we got lots of wind. Still have everything else to do i get a handful done then i end up adding more things to my list lol go figure. Oh we talking if going to my parents house on the fourth. But we see what happens i also have chicks due to hatch then.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

The dang mold or fungus needs to die. It keeps killing the fruit of my squash and zucchini plants... experts any thoughts on how to kill it or prevent it??


----------



## chickens really

Jesusfreak101 said:


> The dang mold or fungus needs to die. It keeps killing the fruit of my squash and zucchini plants... experts any thoughts on how to kill it or prevent it??


If raining too much try removing leaves and weeds for proper drying and air flow. Build a pastic row cover that allows them to dry out without getting wet.


----------



## chickens really

I cover mine if things begin to get wet. Pots I put in my garage or they drown ..😤🙁..


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I have to try to remember if we got rain maybe a sprinkle mmm i have to see what I can come up with but it's getting annoying


----------



## chickens really

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I have to try to remember if we got rain maybe a sprinkle mmm i have to see what I can come up with but it's getting annoying


What time of the day do you water? Definitely don't water from above but from under plant leaves and remove useless leaves and weeds around the base. Water in the morning. ❤ Only water if needed. Things like to dry out. Put a finger in the soil to test for moisture close to the plant.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I have to try to remember if we got rain maybe a sprinkle mmm i have to see what I can come up with but it's getting annoying gonna grab my ducjs and get them in the garden to take care of these dang bugs! It's war.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Normally in the morning but the kids have been known to water as well so yeah they try to help but you know


----------



## Jesusfreak101

While I was milking the two year old decided to grab the hose from where i had it running and started watering the weeds instead also watered his older brother loo


----------



## thistlebloom

It looks like what may be going on with your squash is blossom end rot. It's caused by a shortage of calcium, or at least the calcium present in your soil is not available to your plants to take up. 
You can make homemade foliar calcium sprays with eggshells (takes a while for them to break down enough to use) or you can use milk if you have extra, diluted 50/50 with water. Water around the base of the plants. If you use any foliar sprays do it before the sun hits the plants. I don't know the dilution for a milk foliar spray but it should be easy to find.


----------



## farmerjan

The stems on the plants looks like squash vine borer..... they will destroy a plant;  in 2 days it will go from looking fine, to falling over wilted.  Not the fungus/rot on the actual squashes.... that is different.  Go though if the leaves are ll big and really shading it, and break off every 3rd or 4th leaf so there is more air/sun/drying around the plants. And what @thistlebloom says.  Maybe you need to do a soil test?  The calcium could be "bound up"  and not available like she said.


----------



## Baymule

Squash bugs killed my zucchini. I sprayed with BT. They drank it and had a party. I hate those bugs!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I might turn to something drastic eventually but honestly the squash and zucchini are only for the baby and me lol no one else lijes it so not a huge loss but i prefer not losing it. My family is very vegetable picky. The kids only eat a few things such as potatoes, Carrots, greenbeans, corn and one likes broccoli and another one likes beets  but that's their veggies of choice.  They did try the zucchini but they didn't like it. And the canterloupe they tried only one really liked it the boys not so much. I have to really get my root veggie garden up and running. I still will grow things they don't like because i like them and dh is picky like the kids. They can deal with it lol. Oh before if forget i finally started seeing the change in panda since she gotten the new feed her milk production its back up. She had dropped to a quart to a quart and a half. Now back up to two quarts. She seems happier as well. She weaned the kids for the most part so i am leaving them together during the day for now. I need to figure out how to not breed her but keep her happy. I had tried to seperate her but she would stop eating and milk production suffered greatly she went from a quart jar to half a quart jar or less so i put her back with them. I might end up breeding her again this year since we don't have the best set up yet to seperate the buck or her from the herd. Oh and little lady is being a pain she taken up head butting more i am about ready to turn her to steak. She has me concerned for the human kids sake. She might settle down with age but i tend to also think it might kick up more with age. I do have the option to turn her loss with grandparents herd but prefer not to as then she will default back to being theirs in that since. I also debate about leaving her in the pasture but i know she would need a buddy.  And shelter and I don't have that ready either. Lots if desions to be made. Also right now not much extra money for those projects. Dh has slowed some mostly because of the truck having issues he currently using my truck as he calls it for work while he fixes his. Be right back.


----------



## farmerjan

If there are any trees for some shade, I wouldn't worry about a shelter.... it isn't like you are going to get a snowstorm down there where you might want her to be able to get out of it.....If she had a buddy, she would be more likely to do her pushing with them.... and if she had a buddy, (i'm assuming you mean another cow) the first time, she butted you, you take and wallop her nose so she doesn't think pushing you is acceptable.....And yes, they usually will tone it down with age.... it is somewhat a "childhood" thing..... especially if you are trying to stop her now so she doesn't get really rank which I think you are.
One thing to consider, she will "transport" to a new place a whole lot easier, packaged and frozen in the freezer.....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

That is very true. She does play with the goats with me it's more in attempt get something but their are times were she does it as a challenge or play which gets old when she gets me good every once in awhile I learned hitting her unless I get it just right it doesn't do much but if i use my feet that changes it. I tried other methods and she seems to trust me greatly every new thing I bring her she accepts it with very little hesitation .


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thinking of using these fabrics for dh's quilt.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lucy and her quilt


----------



## Jesusfreak101

First we need rain. Second i am going to probably go buy hay tomorrow as we had a large portion of a oat tree fall on the electrical fence that runs in front of dh grandparents house were they have been letting also graze the goats and cow. I also thinking of killing my pigs right now the brats stole my melon.... they broke in my garden.... anyways outside the melon they didn't do any damage we are in stage one drought. So i am going to watch how much I water very closely and try to use as little as possible. The incubator sucks out of all my eggs only two hatched. I am not thrilled so saving for a new one asap. Also have lots of house project and sewing and school and the list keeps on trucking. Anyways need to feed baby again get her down and dinner started later gators.


----------



## farmerjan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Thinking of using these fabrics for dh's quilt. View attachment 75781


Nice combination for a boy"s quilt.


----------



## GardnerHomestead

Jesusfreak101 said:


> First we need rain. Second i am going to probably go buy hay tomorrow as we had a large portion of a oat tree fall on the electrical fence that runs in front of dh grandparents house were they have been letting also graze the goats and cow. I also thinking of killing my pigs right now the brats stole my melon.... they broke in my garden.... anyways outside the melon they didn't do any damage we are in stage one drought. So i am going to watch how much I water very closely and try to use as little as possible. The incubator sucks out of all my eggs only two hatched. I am not thrilled so saving for a new one asap. Also have lots of house project and sewing and school and the list keeps on trucking. Anyways need to feed baby again get her down and dinner started later gators.


I feel your pain on the incubator, i want to throw mine out the window. Idk about Texas but California is almost always in a drought. Havent heard much about it this year because of the Covid stuff  but we ALWAYS need more rain. it wont rain til october/november at the earliest though. Good for you for trying to conserve water around here alot of ppl dont listen.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

We see what happens my kids have a bad habit of leaving the well water on and we do run it for them pigs and some times the garden on certian day to water that but not often as my garden is some what raise and it just doesn't have the power to push it up. 
We had another death this morning. One of the young rabbits. Not sure when it died but probably from the heat. They get frozen bottles and fan today and every day after until summer goes. I decided skinned it and go ahead and feed the cat and dog it since one unknown cause and two it was about 1lb live weight so nothing really. Anyway I am going to try to tan the hide using salt and egg i let yall know how that goes. But you salt it and let it sit for 2days then flesh it and rinse salt off then you use only the yolk rub that in leave it for two days then was the yolk off and it's done after it dries off.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay so finished the quilt
 I did not want to use binding this time.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So we had surpise today. Our oldest female who happens to be three gave birth to five kits. Two of which died wither still born or because she gave birth with no nesting box in her defense my fault for one not giving her a box well i also didnt expect her to be pregnant since its so dang hot.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Anyway the last kits new pens are my goal for today .


----------



## Jesusfreak101

My drill is charging so i processed a drake he now chilling in the fridge. I trying to find away to preserve his feather so i can us them for stuffing and other crafts. Anyone know how to?


----------



## Baymule

Preserve feathers? Put them in a pillow case, tie it closed.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Yeah I kept reading you needed so treat ten for more and germs act. Most look like it was for one or two feathers. My taxidermy buddy said if they dirty wash them in soap water in bucket shake and rinse then lay on towel in towel to dry some them put in box and cut hole big enough for hair drier and fluff them


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay well I making two more quilts here they are. I am going to start ironing and sewing them together i post pictures of the finished product.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

All yesterday and this morning were not fun. Found two of the three kits dead the third I couldn't find. So i don't know maybe I missed it and its in the hay way back there unknown. Also the five chicks all died. I thinking hear it's been getting extremely hot i been trying to keep everyone cool but who knows. Between having seven humans kids to take care of and all the animals i might have missed something however i do know both the chicks and rabbits had water and the rabbits had frozen bottles and a fan on them non stop. Oh well it happens i just frustrated. Anyways i have a brood chicken hen and a duck hen. Both should hatch some out for me. I know the chicken eggs were set on 6/29 but i don't know about the duck eggs. The Duck is a safe pen for her babies the chicken hen i have to move once all her eggs hatch. Life gotten nuts. No piglets yet but she had time
 She eating again so maybe she wasn't hungry who knows. Anyways i need to run het a shower get kids dress house clean and school done. And apparently they hungry they just finished eating ahhhh.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So i bought new boots finally and also a new tool that was on sale. I already scuffed up my new boots oh well they feel so good to my ankles.  My new tool is a knife, shears, and wire cutters all in one it's awesome.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Yesterday was working on a new rabbit tractor. Almost Finished it. Just need to put the wire on it, the roof and the siding for the covered section.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I ordered my seeds from baker creek the other day so they should be coming soon. The garden been. Getting work on. I need to do alot more work on it and also make more rabbit tractor also a new coop for the chickens. Ok I still have alot a work along with house work, sewing I need to work on those quilts a stuffed chicken, a stick horse, and several Christmas presents for the kids I need to order the fabic and I need to order a pressure canner, and a new incubator. Adventually a milk separator as well ahh so much to do. Seems never can say i don't have plently to do lol. Add in four kids and three of which do some kind of school the 4  yr old seems to want to do more school i wish he would talk more he says something a but mostly he likes to act like a dolphin and use echo location. The 2yr old likes to do school as well. The 7 yr old doesn't like masterbooks work books she wants me to make school the books are to slow so i an adding things as we go. The other day we made banana muffins and used it as a lesson for adding fractions, multiplication and division. Little Lady seems like she alittle stiff this morning I wonder if when i let her out for a little bit with the cow herd if someone got her good. She been acting to roudy with me and the goats only play so hard that i been letting her out with the herd for  socializing. She likes it but always come back to her goats and her house lol. She still head butting my legs and mostly out of play but dang I forgot how hard the hit it has been years since the last calves i raised. But those were bull calves that were freezer bound. I nervous about it if she doesnt out grow it. She doesn't respond to much to me stomping or hitting her nose anymore. I tried some objects to make noise to scare her but apparently she trusts me so much that after the first scare she decides that it's not so scary.... and it doesn't worry her at all. I still have to run from her tongue she likes to lick me lol it's a giant cat tongue it hurts after a while. She also still likes to nurse on my fingers so i have to keep my hands from her mouth. I waiting to leave her in the front pasture with the buckling until the fence is more predator proof as we had a calf and momma cow killed by a pack of now dead dogs but still more get dropped off out here and I don't want to wake to find my animals killed if i can help it. Monday hatch day for my chicken hens eggs i am hoping she has a good hatch. And the duck should be a week or two after can't quite remember when she set. Oh well. I am avoiding buying chicks part of me wants to but the hens have better get it going. Along with a new incubator. Anyways i need to get moving the kids are up and well you know they always hungry. I need to get them back on a schedule the 1am mommy bed time isn't working for me and I need to be up at five but wont be until i get more sleep which means they need to go to bed earlier. And wake earlier. San Antonio and Bexar county have lost it on covid. I am not so much against the act of wearing a mask its more the fact they they want to make it a punishable offense and also tell me that i don't have a choice. Around here the business will be fined 1000-5000 per every person not wearing a mask also they are telling everyone to call the companies in for not kicking people out for not wearing a mask. Some have medical issues and can't wear one. First from my perspective forcing me to wear a mask but also saying my kids don't seems redundant because of the then stated thing that they could be carriers or any number of things they come up with. I am not the kind to go and expose others to illness if we sick. That being said also this time of year my mild asthma thats  allergy induced cause me to have coughing fits but now if i cough in a store i am going to be kicked out.... or. If i can't wear a mask to me that's insanity. There are people who need groceries that can't enter because of this mask thing and yes i know they say they have medical expections but tell that to the business who are being threaten with a large fine. People who see someone with out a mask aren't going to know that a person as issues unless said perosn has a oxygen tank or other obvious signs. But police have been at several business blocking access to stores to those with out mask sorry but that does make my hair stand up. Anyways i got off topic and off to cook i go.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Oh I forgot one of the ladies i sold some geese to decide that as of right now what ever chicks her hens hatch she wants to give them to me. As she doesnt want or need any more. However funny note they are all bantams so now I need a plan to what to do with those things. I am thinking of just processing them once they hit full size as one i don't need or want bantams because i have to build a whole new area for them so the hens would be away from my standard roosters i didn't realize they were bantams until after i agreed lol oh well chickens are chickens. Lol


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I already scuffed up my new boots oh well they feel so good to my ankles.


Given what all you have to do I'm not surprised!



Jesusfreak101 said:


> San Antonio and Bexar county have lost it on covid.


That does seem odd since they are pretty low on the 7 day moving average. Maybe given the recent rapid increase all across the south they are trying to nip it in the bud?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

This was well before it started to increase unforantly they got told they couldn't fine indivuals by the governors office before the mandate went into effect. They tend to be very um corrupt i guess is the best word for it. They have kicked out the prisonors but will arrest people for not obeying their mask law or other ones they tried to put into practice. I don't know i am not really into politics my husband is i tend tend to what's already around me and let others do the same. I have alot of older friends and they don't understand the craziness either. Our area hasn't had that many cases however what ever San Antonio does the people in office follow. Ironically we aren't allowed to vote in the elections in our area but they can dictate what we do... we on the out skirts and yeah its just ridiculous.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Had a tiny rabbit hid so i made a coin purse. Very simple mostly because of the size of the rabbit.


----------



## thistlebloom

You did a nice job tanning that!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I was surprised it worked to be honest lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Duff my favorite (one of them) died yesterday. She was one of the sweetest little pigs. She wanted to be petted and wanted you to pretty much hold her. She gonna be missed. The day before she died she wasn't wanting to eat much and clearly was feeling well. I took out eggs and milk to her and hand fed her both. After eating she laid her head on my arm. And snuggles. She greeted me yesterday morning from. A mud hole she was in and seemed to be feeling so what better. So i let her be. I found her around three dead. After doing an autopsy which i have no clue what to look for @The_V's  was nice enough to look at the pictures and help determine what was the cause. Look to be heat sickness and a damaged liver from bad feed from before we got her. I am concerned for the others as well hoping and praying we don't lose them as well. Sally and may seem to be. Perfectly healthy and spunky. Gruff is his happy self as well so is priss. Yesterday I believe all three of our females went into a heat. Gruff needs to mature some more he wasn't interested in them so they were frustrated to say the least.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Here gruff and my son Joshua. Joshua loves this pig. He in charge of feeding and watering them now. I make sure it gets done. He a happy pig lol. He gotten so big. He likes to lay down and eat.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Our buff who hatched out eggs 5 chicks and she decide it was time to get off the meat. Unforantly the other eggs were already to cold so yeah.


----------



## farmerjan

The heat will kill a hog quicker than anything just about.  They don't sweat, so the mudholes are essential in the heat.... sometimes it just isn't enough.... Did see one commercial farm once put like a lawn sprinkler on them where it would constantly go back and forth with water to help keep them cooler.... 
So sorry....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thanks Jan if i could do that  i would. We just it would cause issues. 
On another note i am expanding my garden I started working on that now that majority of my plants have started dieing yay for high heat not. Anyways i got the area cleaned out and started tilling it


----------



## Baymule

I'm really sorry that you are losing pigs. Can you put up some kind of shade shelter? The liver damage you can do nothing about. I hope the rest of them are ok and have no liver damage.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

That's the funny thing they all have shade and their mud holes are under shade as well. They all have a good size tree or two in their pen i could put up some tarps but it probably freak them out with the sound they make  from the wind. The also all have a house that are also in the shade.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Got the house mostly clean. I need to finish dishes, fold laundry and put up school also need to vacuum my room and carpet clean it. Along with making dinner and feeding the animals. Still plenty of things to do. Granted i still need to clean cabinets the fridges, dust, Windows and walls and a organize things but from the living room to the kids room is clean along with both bathrooms Swept moped, vacuumed carpet cleaned. And we got school done woot. I took a picture who knows how long it will last. Lol oh and the kids are rough housing joshua playing dead lol,.


----------



## farmerjan

You do alot and fit in the kids and all inbetween.... Sometimes you need to "write down"  all that you do to realize that it is alot to get accomplished.   Household chores are never ending.... I hate housework.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I second that oh and guess what happened while i was outside.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Rain??


----------



## Jesusfreak101

This little thing decided i was a good place to land. Th believes it might be someone pet so he had me bring it in to prevent it being someone's dinner.


----------



## thistlebloom

Doves make terrible nests, and one day my mom called me to say she had a baby bird for me to rehab. It had fallen out of a tree in a parking lot and she found it by her car. I went and got it, and man, that was an ugly baby. Not a single feather, eyes still not quite "baked" and tiny. I didn't figure it would live, but I put it in a little box and took it everywhere with me, feeding it like the mama bird does. Not exactly like the mama bird because the baby puts it's head in her mouth to eat regurgitated... umm... stuff. I can't remember all the details of food and feeding, it's been a very long time ago. Anyway, dh named him Wendell, and that bird loved my husband. He would sit on dh's desk and peck at the pen he was using. And sometimes poop, haha.
He grew up and needed to be a regular bird. At least my husband thought he did. I was fine with letting him hang out in the house. We let him go, and he hung around the yard for three days, landing on dh's shoulder or head every time he went outside. He finally left. At least I like to imagine him finding a girl and eloping.

A few years later mom did it again and we did round two with Lupine. My husband is the Dove Whisperer because that bird loved him too. Dh says that Wendell was probably female and Lupine was probably a male. What do we know.

Sorry for the bird novel, looks like you got yourself a little friend.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol hey I enjoyed it. You should make novels more often lol. I am calling it quits on laundry for the night going to do some dishes get a shower get to bed and be back at five Dh will be home about six am and will need breakfast. If i act like a lunatic tomorrow will all know it will pass once I get sleep lol. Night yall.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Momma and daddy birds in training lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Momma and daddy birds in training lol and bird hats lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I had to keep the cleaner on hand for um well what c
goes is comes out kinda of deal. Josiah kept petting the bird. The bird doesn't seem to mind the attention at all. We have lots of dove that roost over our house in the rafters of the awning. So most likely it could have came from one of them. Shocking part it can fly but seems to like humans to much expecially with dove season around the corner. Dh says it's a morning dove fledgling he shocked by its behavior if it was wild. Either way they kids are thrilled. I am getting a kick out of their reactions to it. Dd1 says it's spoiled rotten already lol. She kept fussing at it for either not eating or being messy lol she a mother hen lol.


----------



## Bruce

It does look like a juvenile mourning dove. Odd that it is so unafraid of people.


----------



## chickens really

That's cute. The little Bird sure is keeping the little kids busy and entertained. 👍❤️


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So i made this quilt today for my daughter Lilian its a Christmas present for her.


----------



## Baymule

The dove and your kids are so darn cute! I know the kids are enjoying the baby dove. The quilt that you made is lovely and will probably become Lillian's favorite.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

It's very odd that it's not. I forgot to um put it back in it cage before serving dinner and apparently it thought my dinner was its and landed right in the middle of my food... Dh and kids thought it was funny.. I did to but was not happy about my food thankfully I had made extra.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay so blueboy aka the mornin dove is in his new aviary outside moohaha he will become wild and be free. If he learns to fear the dog and cats and us. Seriously. It's about to be hunting season and he needs to be smart and scared of predators.  Tried to make plenty of place to roost and hide. The kids helped with it as well.


----------



## Bruce

Maybe it is just destined to be a pet!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Don't say that bruce i don't need another bird to tend to lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay so i had some people ask what homeschooling like so i am going to post this. Lucy prefers the stuff I make for her over the traditional work books. I tend to pick something like science or history and have the English and math go with that. A example would be say we decide to have a pizza day. For the younger it could be like ok what does pizza start with p ok so what d sound does p make. Can you write p  can you find p. Older kids ok so we need to make the dough what does the i need you to read the recipe. Ok well we need to make two batches of dough so we doing what to the recipe. That's right doubling it ok so it says we need 1 1/2 cups of water how much is that if we double it adding it twice or multiplying. Okay that's three great what's the difference between a cup and a 1/4 cup how any 1/4 cups make a whole ok 4 okay how many 1/4 cups make a half cup. Awesome the make the dough what make a the dough rise the yeast right what is yeast its a bacteria what a bactiera a single cell organizism  so is bacteria alive yes okay let's look a this picture of a bacteria. Later your going to make your own label the diffent parts. Do you know what place pizza was created? Italy where is that on the map. Ok here a book about Italy (read some as the knead dough or add topping while adding topping have the younger count how many pepperoni there are ect. Have oldest count by two or say if i want 3 pepperoni on each slice of pizza and there are 8slice how many pepperoni do i need) read some facts. Older agree pizza done yall are going to write a report about Italy(history and also you going write your own story about you adventure in italy(english), your spelling words are pizza, yeast, sauce, dough, oven, tempature. Science you will draw or create your own bacteria and make a story what it does. You also need to write a report of an actual bacteria and find some interesting facts and draw or create one that shows the bacteria you picked, how does temperature play a part in the baking process how yeast rises. What happens to the cheese and why? Math covers fractions and multiplication addition. You can add subtraction and division. Example okay you have six pizzas each pizza is cut in 8 slices we have 10 people how will they share the pizza and will they have enough?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

My seeds came in i am,so excited!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I am going to try water glassing eggs this year.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Josiah quilt is finished its a toddler sized throw.


----------



## farmerjan

I like your combined interconnecting lesson


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Sorry the picture was suppose to be taken. And thank you Jan i try.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So looks like Need Another  pig pen lol. I caught two more pigs a little male and a little female the male has no testicals that i can see. How could I possible pass that up to catch two more pieces of bacon lol. Of course I feed them and see if i can find an owner but no owner means bacon for us.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay hey are penned fed and on the road to th freezer lol they are clearly part feral expecially the little boar.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I was gonna suggest they could be from a feral litter, since they seem to be abundant there....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I'll get better pictures later for yall. And we can play guess that pig lol


----------



## farmerjan

Don't want the feral pigs here, but it is nice to be able to entice free pigs in  to raise for bacon and porkchops!!!!  Good for you.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Oh yeah it is with as much pork as we eat. And they should be ready when it's cooler so better time to process wohoo


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Here they are.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay so about to get to the dishes but i am hiding from them at the moment. Dh is on the road and will be back sometime to night possibly so yay. His truck had some issues today so had to run and help him. got that done hopefully that be it for now, i have never liked fords to began with and this truck is reminding me why. oh and my yukon is dying i feel like crying dh says he replace the engine for me so yay. also the truck he got me needs work but we knew that when we bought it so until its fixed i cant use it so for now feed store in my van my favorite not lol. got some rain the other day so yay the fields are making a come back and got tiny bit of rain today but every little bit helps. dh says he doesnt like my new pigs lol they have the typical long snout and he doesnt like how he can tell they are thinking. little lady needs a cow buddy so bad some days. tonight i went in there and she put her head against my leg and kept liking me then she decided after licking me so long that my skin felt like it was going to bleed that it was time to head but my legs and try to get me to play. i grabbed a short piece of pvc to help adjust that as its the only thing she doesnt care to be hit with. outside of her rowdy time she a sweet cow.


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> i have never liked fords to began with and this truck is reminding me why.


That is interesting. I had some stone delivered today and among other things we talked about the fact that he was getting a new dump truck (the one he used was borrowed). He said he is a GMC guy, has had Fords and they were nothing but trouble.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

My daddy had one yet had to replace the engine 3times atleast that i recall. The gmcs we have had run really well with normal maintenance, the Ford's we have had seem to be more prone to having issues. I am not really sure as to why. I could care less about the brand's name its the quality thats the issue. I know the older Ford's are better running but the ones we have had don't seem to last.


----------



## farmerjan

The guys doing the cell tower road and grading and stuff just went and bought a new ford.... because the last 3 GMC 's he has had have been total headaches.  He said he had been buying and using the GMC trucks for years and years, but he just got to the point that every time he turned around, it was another problem.  He is the kind that trades in every couple of years due to road miles and all that traveling all over.... And they have probably 6-10 trucks on the road and working at the sites. 
I think some of it is the year.  They also had a new "excavator" of some sort, it only had 150 hours on it and the engine blew.  Covered and all by warranty, by like he said, in the meantime they had to rent one.  Also had problems with the machine that they use to pound through the ledge and rock.... like a jack hammer on a machine.... and resorted to renting one of them again while his is in the shop.  He said it has been a "year" for them.  It seems like it is the same for us.... tractor and machinery problems.... sure the discbine getting torn up was my son's "fault" but still, one more thing added that went wrong.... and the messed up water hydrant yesterday.... 
Not to mention the predator problem i, and several others here, have been having.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> it only had 150 hours on it and the engine blew.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Miss @Jesusfreak101,

I thought I'd let you know that I am now stalking you!  I just started on page 1 of your journal but hope to get caught up to the present soon...

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @Jesusfreak101,
> 
> I thought I'd let you know that I am now stalking you!  I just started on page 1 of your journal but hope to get caught up to the present soon...
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


Well atleast that explains all the alerts i was getting lol. Have fun its drama filled and a good tale not lol my life is pretty well it's life and its the only one I got so we go with that lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Spent the weekend goofing off. Now I have more work so school might be off this week. We hung out with extended family saturday on the property then Sunday we went out to eat with on of dhs  cousins and then went and visits his uncle and aunt and played cards well into the night I was falling asleep their table and the cards started blurring i was so tired and the animals were mad at me when we got back. Their already out and about in the pasture and the rest are fed so i made it up to them and didn't sleep in. Dh is getting ready to leave doing some maintenance on the truck because he be gone pretty much all week. He swing by one day for a shower and possible spend the night and head out earlier morning the next day. So i need to get as much done as i can to get ready for the week ahead. Need to make a meal plan and get everything just so. Oh I also sewed some this weekend made a table runner, serving place may, a few napkins and I think that might have been it beside repairing toys. ... yeah that sounds right. Still have a few toys and some cloths to fix but good other wise i need some more work blue jeans to use for the napkins to make enough but it is what it is. Ooo I also made paperless paper towels lol i forgot about those. Anyways still need to make more and I have some fabric i going to try to use for other projects... I still haven't made the slip covers but i did just remember so i might make those. I want something i can take off and wash for now...  the there a matching napkin set to go with the runner and place mat. Then the other thing is another napkin.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

on that i really think they keep making things more frustratingly cheaper and cheaper each year we tend to buy older vehicles that my husband  can work on. we also prefer less computer components then the newer ones.   my husband had alot of complaints about the last company he worked for. wont go into that but i prefer something he knows as to something he doesnt,


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay so i am not sure what to think . but i my grandfather on my mother side is in the hospital he been having some issues the dr told him they dont know whats wrong with him and want to release him because there isnt anything they can do for him according to them. then my grandmother on my fathers side is having a heart valve problem its pumping the blood backwards and they are telling her they wont operate because of her copd/sever lung issues. so yeah. my nephew had a seizure and during which he broke his jaw and a tooth. they dont know why he had it. but are looking at two possibilities one being his thyroid medication was causing the issue or two there another cancer they dont know about. they are running with the first of those for now. my mom having job issues mostly rudeness on others part. my oldest brother last i heard was with out a job and looking and he has two babies and a wife she doesnt work. so they about to be evicted again and yeah lots of drama my life was mildly calm so it had to come about at some point. not sure what to think of any of it but please pray is all i can do myself and all i can ask.


----------



## Bruce

That all sounds pretty awful! I understand not doing the heart operation since the lung condition could kill her during the operation. Not sure about your grandfather, can't figure out what is wrong so just quit and send him him home? Sounds like he needs to see a different doctor.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Agreed but i doubt he will go to one and I agree on my grandmother its just frustrating. I honestly don't have much of a relationship with well any of my grandparents. They aren't found of me for their own reasons. But that's neither here nor there. It's part of why I don't know what to think. I get the Dr side for the most part at least on my grandmother . For my grandfather they just saying it's age now so i personally think it's a out instead of saying we don't know. My momma and dad are having a harder time with it then i am. Hard to have a relationship with those that don't approve of you or what you do unless it benefits them.


----------



## thistlebloom

Hang in there sister, hold fast.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay well update they found a tumor in my grandfather brain similar to my nephews. Now they plan to do a operation at some point. The blood pressure issue is due to age they say. So the going blind part not due to the blood pressure but the tumor. 


On other news. I am looking more into raw milk consumption. And looking at expanding me abilities both in baking and cheese making and also canning and possibly fermenting. Grant not all at once but as a goal to get to master each. Now I been baking for awhile i just need to get that on  a schedule to keep us with bread and other goodies all the time. Canning will be new for me but have to wait for a canner. The fermenting some veggies might happen first as i already have all that. Also other methods of preserving as i move more and more away fro grocery stores. I have gotten so much better a sewing so i feel comfortable to make clothing and other things. I feel like I can add something new to learn. I am trying to go slow but that seems to be the hardest thing for me as i just want to dive in. Been going through cloths and scaling back on what's out also been looking for any clothes with holes and moving them to the scrap basket. Looking a scaling down toys as well. I am taking on more with the company again and need to change things to make the house run better.


----------



## Baymule

When you buy a pressure canner, get an All American. It’s the ONLY one still made in America. I have one, I can double stack pints in it, I love it. I named it The Beast. The Beast is thick heavy machined aluminum. Right now I have 11 pints of green beans in it. Get one, it will last you all your life. 

For a dehydrator, get a 9 tray Excalibur with the solid sheets too. I make fruit roll ups with zucchini and a can of frozen Welches grape juice. Grands love them. 

If you get into grinding your own flour and cornmeal, take a look at the Family Grain Mill. I have one and I enjoy it. You can buy whole wheat berries and make your own flour. 

I love the way that feral pigs come walking up, offering themselves up for slaughter. You must have a magic pig call.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i will look into the dehydrator and the mill sounds neat i had thought to use an attachment for my kitchen aid mixer. but i will check that out as well. and i have been looking at the all american lol.


----------



## Baymule

I have Model 921 All American pressure canner. I love The Beast!


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Okay well update they found a tumor in my grandfather brain similar to my nephews. Now they plan to do a operation at some point. The blood pressure issue is due to age they say. So the going blind part not due to the blood pressure but the tumor.


I'm glad they looked further rather than just throwing up their hands. A boy in our old neighborhood had the same thing about 15 years ago when he was probably 12 or 13. Of course at that age the doctors don't stop looking when someone starts going blind. They did the operation to remove the tumor that was pressing on his optic nerve and et voila he could see again. He was fine last time I saw him about 7 years ago. I hope things go well for your grandfather.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i got a surprise gift from my mother in law. Glass milk jars four one quart and two half gallons and a pout spout for those like my dh who can't pour from mason jars. Thses are so cool. Pasturizing milk for them right now. I am still on the fence about raw milk. I know my kids still foam as i milking from the raw milk but i havent decided yet the kids say they prefer the raw.


----------



## Baymule

Those are some real nice milk bottles. Nice of your MIL to get them for you. On the pasteurizing.......those are your kids. All it takes is one time, one drop of contamination for them to get sick. If it were my kids, I would pasteurize.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

One words banks!!! My head hurts. First both dh and I have the app for our bank we use one log in. Which was originally set up on his phone i deposited a check from mine and that made them disable the online banking for us. But I set up another log in .... explain why it is a problem for me to make a deposit from a different device but it's not a problem if i make another log in for my account. Either way transferring things to another bank.


----------



## farmerjan

Please, you cannot tell me anything about banks and their STUPIDITY and aggravations..... if you have been following my "JOURNEY" with buying this house.... and every time you turn around they want something else.....GRRRR.  I feel for you....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well my seeds are staying in their packages this year. I don't have time right now and honestly dh goal is to move by then end of the year. If that happens i really dont want to plant and leave my hard work behind. So going to wait till I can actually make the garden work and care for it. Not in the plans for this year. Also going to start processing birds. Debating on how many of the geese are going currently have seven. Our oldest gander has learned to open the gate on my porch i am not  impressed. They scare my two year old and I don't want to hear the blood murder scream he makes when he just sees them. So either they get sold or eaten. I need to process roosters. And get ready to get some of the pigs processed. I also need to work on the house and get everything at a level that is easier to keep up and in case we move i need to have things orderly to pack.


----------



## thistlebloom

Sounds like a wise plan. Hey, you might have a big adventure in store in a few months! Having a place of your own sounds awesome.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So we looking at cutting back on animals as well. Looking three pigs are going to market asap, panda is leaving us she to hard on the other animals, also chasing my goat around to milk her isn't okay with me, she loves my daughter and come to her but unless I have treats she could care less also she doesnt enjoy being milk she run from me but as soon as she on the stand she will just stand and let me milk. The amount of time i waste chasing her is ridiculous and our current set up i can't lock her in the stall eith out letting the other animals out so that's not happneing. Stella loved working now she scared of panda and won't work sometimes when i need her. Also thinking of getting rid of one of her daughters. Little Lady may go as soon as she big enough but that's up in the air as well we might decide to keep her just depends on what going on and how she acts as she ages. All the geese are going and we going to go down,in ducks and chickens.  I am torn about it but it were things sit. Also going to be transferring the goats and cow to the front pasture permantly. Either building a new shelter for them or moving the other.


----------



## thistlebloom

Less animals will make any future move a lot less complicated. And you won't have to try to find a place with all the infrastructure necessary for a lot of livestock.


----------



## Baymule

It only makes sense to downsize before a move. You can downsize right into the freezer!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Might be down sizing more then I originally thought. But we will see. Anyways i am head to Newton tx to see our close friends and their kiddos. I making the trip solo with four kids I going to be on the crazy end lol i got 3 1/2 Yes asleep so should be fun. It's a 5 he drive...


----------



## thistlebloom

You're a brave woman! Or maybe just loco!
Drive safe and enjoy your friends.


----------



## farmerjan

I know that you have talked about moving a couple of times, then things seemed to have settled down.  Sounds like something has made it a priority again???? Plus the moving the animals all to the front pasture?  Will that make it easier to take care of them or is it to stop other problems?  Don't mean to be nosy.... I just thought things had gotten more tolerable.  
Maybe a move to closer to the friends place?  
Will that affect the business that your husband is running?  Can he do it from most anywhere?  I thought it was more a local thing?  If not, then that is good. 

Be safe and hope the trip goes pretty good.  Is he home to take care of the animals?  Sure hope he likes to milk too!!!!  That is one thing my son will not do.... nope, nada, NEVER....


----------



## Baymule

Land is reasonable in Newton, Tx. Maybe you can look around while you are there. Plus it is right on the Texas/Louisiana border so good for some good Cajun food. It is close enough to the coast to catch some hurricanes that march up the Sabine River, so a generator is a good investment. 

Have fun with your friend and survive the trip with your kids! LOL LOL


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well we got back yesterday evening and all the animals survived. To answer some questions thistlebloom completely loco lol, Jan the biggest problem I have is when i move them from the back if the house where they current sleep at to the front pasture its generally there i get scared that my kids will get in the way expecially in the evening when i feed up. The herd tends to run everyonce in awhile and it's like an alley way between our house and the perimeter fence. On the who milked her, it was her kids she still let's them nurse. The animals are find for the most part however little lady is still very prone to head butt expecially in the evening when she gets hyper i just learned to stay out of the pen after i have fed up. Or take a pvc pipe with me if i go in. It's the only thing she somewhat respects. Lol dh will not milk unless its he has no choice and he met us there. 
Dh can work from anywhere technically the issue is he wants to have home close enough to be able to make it home at night. So east Texas is depending on what part tends to be better for him since he goes to Austin, Dallas, and Houston areas regularly.  
Bay  yeah we been looking in that area and also further west of Newton. DH  pefers closer to bastrop or between Newton and bastrop. We see what happens.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

We enjoyed our self i was going stir crazy bored with nothing to do. Lol it was a nice visit just hard to adjust to no chores and nothing to do besides talk. I played with the kids alot all eight of them lol. The kids enjoyed in alot.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well pleasantly surprised i got a half gallon of milk this morning. I wasn't expecting that but thrilled with it.


----------



## Baymule

Between Newton and Bastrop covers quite a span. You may have to narrow it down a bit. LOL


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol that is true lol


----------



## farmerjan

So glad that you had a nice visit and that even though you were "bored" it was probably a great downtime for your body.  Doubly good that the kids could do the "milking".  That is the good thing about having nurse cows;  I can shut the calves up and then milk, and then not have to worry about milking and leave them with her.... The best of both worlds.
So glad that the business has done this well that finding a new place closer to where he is most of the time is a major thought factor now.  
I get the "alley factor" and the kids safety.  Don't blame you a bit.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I love my crazy life. lol i am having a blast being busy again. we did some school work today with the two boys and lucy did hers. i milked and pasturized milk and froze milk been doing laundry and dishes need to finish the dishes and work on the next load when it comes out. then i need to feed up and cook dinner sweep and mop and vacuum. the kids had me chasing them around for awhile i was a wolf they were rabbits lol.  I did talk to my friend and she asked my thoughts on her work load and it might come off the wrong way but i think i would go crazy. i like staying busy and acting nutty lol. all she does is clean, cook and homeschool granted that is great but i enjoy adding to the maddness i guess. she had alot more down time then i do but i tend to not know what to do with down time to me thats sewing, baking or gardening. i keep wanting to get a garden going i might do a small one and call it good for this year just so we have some fresh produce and not be a complete lump on a log kind of thing lol.okay i nuts i admit it but looking at a garden of weeds is driving me crazy. plus the kids keep asking. i figure we could do some tomatoes, peppers pumkins, brocoli, beans, corn okay alittle bit of everything lol


----------



## thistlebloom

Do you still have enough season for pumpkins?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I wouldn't see why not... We normally don't get below freezing till the end of december...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Even then we generally have 80 as high and 50 as lows


----------



## thistlebloom

Well get out there and get planting girl!  🤣
I have to start pumpkins early indoors and hope we don't get an early frost in September.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol I 'll try for sure lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

A small art project for the kids painting cans to turn into planters.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

_CUTE!!_


----------



## Baymule

What a great idea. What are they going to plant in their new planter cans?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Apple seedling later probably be another plant they want to grow.  oh and here a picture of one of the chairs reuplostered


----------



## thistlebloom

How are you doing JF? I've been missing your posts. Hope everything is good with you and your family and you're just too busy to post here.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

hey thistlebloom, yes everythings fine been working on the garden and working on fencing. I am also catching the birds that i be processing in the up coming week or so hopefully. Dh and i got a lot of mixed sized boards ranging from 2x4x4 - 12x2x10 for free and have more they want to give us along with tin that we need to pick up and and some other building supplies. Dh has a friend who is a single dad and the school told him his kids had to go online only and they refused to work with him so he cant go to work because he has no family near by to help with the kids. Dh and i are talking about me watching them during the day so he can go to work and the kids can go to school online here or be schooled by me since i already homeschool. this is more my ideal then his so its something i am thinking about and really debating and looking into. dh says he not against the ideal but he also not saying i need to do it or i should. he wants to talk to his friend first. the kids are very well behaved for the most part after all they are kids and they do get along with mine and respond well to me so its a thought. with my current work load i am very well aware this might not go so well. so i might try it for a few days and see but for not its just talk. i been working on christmas presents as well i need to order some more things until then not much i can do that wise


----------



## Baymule

Yes, you are a busy woman, but you have a big heart. I think I can see which way this might be going.


----------



## thistlebloom

Wow. That would be a great thing for the kids and their dad, but will definitely increase your workload. 
I second Bay, you have a very big generous heart! And way more energy than anybody I know.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Guys i know what I said about the heat. I just want to say.... Thank You God for the cool front!!! Today's high is 76 It's a party outside kind of day unforantly its all kinds of muddy right this minute and it's still raining some. The lows are 63 however the current temp is 58.. rest of the week is in th 80s so that's awesome. 
 That's odd for us to have a cool front so soon.


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Dh has a friend who is a single dad and the school told him his kids had to go online only and they refused to work with him so he cant go to work because he has no family near by to help with the kids.


How old are these kids? And do they know if Dad doesn't work, Dad doesn't get paid? And that if Dad doesn't get paid they don't have any food and maybe no home?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

The oldest is 13, 10 and 7 So yes i think they know. The school is refusing to allow them on campus. They are only accepting first responder children and no one else's.  I call a friend who is a private school administrator and she said that she didn't know about that distrects policy. But I had called to see if they had and ideals or programs they offered to help. Unforantly no and we discussed out of distracted policy from what she said most school here aren't accepting outside of their district kids I know some do but  apparently not near us. So it's narrowing the options.


----------



## Bruce

I don't know about the 7 year old but the other 2 should be more understanding and willing to do what they can. And that includes doing school work at home. 

I'm not surprised  districts don't want to bring in kids from other areas, they have enough problem dealing with the kids they already have.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

That's true but he can't work from home so there part of the main issue is job requires him outside the home.


----------



## thistlebloom

JF, correct me if I'm wrong, but I think when you said 'they refuse to work with him', you were speaking of the school and not the kids. 
I think @Bruce     may have thought you meant the kids weren't willing to work with their dad.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

That's correct thistle. The school is completely refusing to offer any ideas or advice outside of he on his own unless he can find someone to take on the kids while he at work.


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like a hard road for him and I think there are many walking that same road.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

agreed bruce it very frustrating for all you would think one of the students that would be allowed on campus would be those with only one parent in the house.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Finally I rushed through all 123 pages.

What a neat journal!!!

What a marvelous person!!!

What a wonderful family!!! 

Salutes and regards

On the farm front there are few things I can make suggestions on.

1) extra milk problem — easy to solve, you can make yoghurt from that milk and then you can churn the yoghurt and extract the cream, then clarify it to make ghee. The buttermilk is a good protein source, it helps in digestion and acts as a dewormer. It's nature is cold so it's a very suitable as a drink on hot days. You can add sugar or salt and pepper, it goes both ways. I also like it with roti and rice.


2) Incubation issues — little complicated. I think your incubator is broken, I read somewhere you are hoping to get a new incubator. I don't know whether you got one or you are still hunting for one. In my opinion sportsman cabinet incubators are more reliable and easy to operate.

I understand that goose season is over, but it's never too late to learn. Hatching goose eggs is tricky. To begin with,  for best results geese should be kept in mated pairs, but in any case the sex ratio should not be too lopsided. Toulouse geese are one of the few goose breeds that can be trusted (arguably) to sit on their eggs. Ducks do better job in hatching goose eggs than geese themselves, but by far best results are from muscovy ducks.


There's an excellent thread on BYC on this subject.








						Goose Incubation & Hatching Guide - Completed!!!!
					

Hi Everybody  Well here's My GUIDE to incubation and hatching which is applicable to ALL SPECIES.  However as I've had so many appreciative comments and input on previous threads I've decided to post it in the Geese section and use EXHIBITION DEWLAP TOULOUSE GEESE as my example breed.  I cannot...




					www.backyardchickens.com
				




3) heifer aggression – complicated issue. Cattles are rather unpredictable livestock. As a child I have been attacked by cows, around fifteen years ago a heifer attacked my great grandmother and broke her hips. A different heifer attacked my grandmother around 5-6 years ago, thankfully there was no serious injury, but the sad part is that she was born on our farm and my grandmother raised her from 20 day old orphan, by bottle feeding her.

That's why we only keep buffaloes now, they are so sweet, just like a huge puppy. Maybe some of them are aggressive (not nearly as often as cows) and they may attack, but never their owners, just like dogs. I have never heard of a buffalo who attacked or charged the family who owned her. Infact I only know of one instance in which an old woman in her eighties was severely injured by buffaloes. In that case her buffalo was fighting with someone else's buffalo and she was trying to seperate them (bad idea) both buffaloes fell down in the ditch taking the woman with them. She partially recovered and lived for a few more years.

I know that buffaloes are not that common where you are, even though there are farms all over North America I know they are kept atleast in Ontario, British Columbia, Maine, New Jersey, North Carolina, Florida, Texas, Vermont, California and Pennsylvania, but anyway I would suggest to avoid keeping cows for time being or buy a mature cow who has passed her "jumpy phase" and is reasonably calm and gentle around children. That's what I can suggest regarding cows. I am personally done with cows.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

River first is your sanity still intacted after reading all that?? If not well first i am not liable second in getting a cure for insanity i not much help there either i am afraid lol. Right now my biggest issue is a lack of milk now lol she started to drop in milk production. 
On the incubator I would agree it was broken for sure. I am waiting to buy a new one until we closer to the season i like hatching in. The geese have ironically started laying and I am not thrilled lol. I was about to seperate some for processing and now one laying and o don't know which new female it is. So no seperating yet but i can atleast enjoy so eggs lol. Today not a good day to mess with the calf so her and her goat buddies get to stay in their pen and not in the pasture. They have hay and water they will survive the disappointment. I don't feel like dealing with the buck and calf when some things are going on so at the moment they can park it. The pigs are one huge compared to when we got them one still looks pregnant we see if she drops some piglets for us if she was bred prior to us getting her around Sept 20th should be her due date. So we see either way i know gruff tried mounting may so she should drop i estimate some time in december I could be wrong just depends on his success. I have noticed any more heats but i could very well miss them. Oh and gruff needs his hooves trimmed anyone want to come over and hold him or trim while i hold him lol. Dh says he help we shall see. Either way it has to get done even if i have to tie the pig up. For those of you who don't know my husband he hates mud and he not found of the musk gruff gives off lol so bring some popcorn it should be fun to watch. However if you have any breathing issues as result of choking or laughing to hard or any other such problems you been warned lol. I haven't got much outside done i did plant some more seeds but so far the pumpkins, squash and cauliflower plants are the only recognisable ones that have sprouted. I am order more school books for the kids, master books isn't working out as planned. It's way to slow and Lucy doesn't learn as well from it. She said she prefers rod and staff so back to that we go. I need to find history and science but with her father being a history junky and her mother being a science (animal and plant basised) junky i am not sure we need either. But anyways i been looking at more fabric to order and other such things. I baked bread yesterday and a new apple oat bar thing so far most of us like it. I am going to be baking muffins today and more bread. I also been freezing some eggs and have alot put in the water glass solution and eggs are still taking over the extra fridge and freezer so going to look into so more recipes that use alot of them. It's been nice outside unforantly I don't get out as much as i like wirh four kids. The dang fire ants have come out everywhere after the rain and I am chopping up their nest unforantly i have yet to find a solution to not using poison and as its near both the animals, garden and my babies i can't use typical poisons of out concerned for their well being. The older kids would behave but the two year old well he a different story. We waiting for a new play yard for Lilian to come in. The older kids can't seem to remember no toys in living room rule on a regulare basis and Lilian gotten things she didn't need so new plan. Prior we used both cribs and play pens but the crib we had was to large and we got rid of it so need another option. She has a chair, a bouncer, a walker and her bed so ahe needs a place she can roll and crawl. Plus the two year old loves to play with her and give her toys he thinks are safe and take away toys he thinks are dangerous which can drive me crazy lol. Not much really new to report with the cool weather I breed my rabbits so hoping for hopping tiny feet soon and the goats should be breed but as i have witness it who knows when they will drop. But I believe he got sweetheart in August as he was all about her then i haven't seen him go crazy over cookie. And he seperated from panda but that might not mean much as there were together in the pasture in August so that being said stuff happens and I am one person with well stuff happens and fencing doesn't always stay were you want it. So far no more misshapps but we shall see if she pregnant thats fine i just was thinking of waiting longer to rebreed her. I plan to dry her off by the end of October so I can worm her and not worry about it. I also plan to get fecals ran  and some testing done if i can.


----------



## Baymule

@River Buffaloes you should start a thread about your buffaloes!


----------



## Bruce

Yes you should! A very different herd from the rest here.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Jesusfreak101 said:


> River first is your sanity still intacted after reading all that?? If not well first i am not liable second in getting a cure for insanity i not much help there either i am afraid lol. Right now my biggest issue is a lack of milk now lol she started to drop in milk production.
> On the incubator I would agree it was broken for sure. I am waiting to buy a new one until we closer to the season i like hatching in. The geese have ironically started laying and I am not thrilled lol. I was about to seperate some for processing and now one laying and o don't know which new female it is. So no seperating yet but i can atleast enjoy so eggs lol. Today not a good day to mess with the calf so her and her goat buddies get to stay in their pen and not in the pasture. They have hay and water they will survive the disappointment. I don't feel like dealing with the buck and calf when some things are going on so at the moment they can park it. The pigs are one huge compared to when we got them one still looks pregnant we see if she drops some piglets for us if she was bred prior to us getting her around Sept 20th should be her due date. So we see either way i know gruff tried mounting may so she should drop i estimate some time in december I could be wrong just depends on his success. I have noticed any more heats but i could very well miss them. Oh and gruff needs his hooves trimmed anyone want to come over and hold him or trim while i hold him lol. Dh says he help we shall see. Either way it has to get done even if i have to tie the pig up. For those of you who don't know my husband he hates mud and he not found of the musk gruff gives off lol so bring some popcorn it should be fun to watch. However if you have any breathing issues as result of choking or laughing to hard or any other such problems you been warned lol. I haven't got much outside done i did plant some more seeds but so far the pumpkins, squash and cauliflower plants are the only recognisable ones that have sprouted. I am order more school books for the kids, master books isn't working out as planned. It's way to slow and Lucy doesn't learn as well from it. She said she prefers rod and staff so back to that we go. I need to find history and science but with her father being a history junky and her mother being a science (animal and plant basised) junky i am not sure we need either. But anyways i been looking at more fabric to order and other such things. I baked bread yesterday and a new apple oat bar thing so far most of us like it. I am going to be baking muffins today and more bread. I also been freezing some eggs and have alot put in the water glass solution and eggs are still taking over the extra fridge and freezer so going to look into so more recipes that use alot of them. It's been nice outside unforantly I don't get out as much as i like wirh four kids. The dang fire ants have come out everywhere after the rain and I am chopping up their nest unforantly i have yet to find a solution to not using poison and as its near both the animals, garden and my babies i can't use typical poisons of out concerned for their well being. The older kids would behave but the two year old well he a different story. We waiting for a new play yard for Lilian to come in. The older kids can't seem to remember no toys in living room rule on a regulare basis and Lilian gotten things she didn't need so new plan. Prior we used both cribs and play pens but the crib we had was to large and we got rid of it so need another option. She has a chair, a bouncer, a walker and her bed so ahe needs a place she can roll and crawl. Plus the two year old loves to play with her and give her toys he thinks are safe and take away toys he thinks are dangerous which can drive me crazy lol. Not much really new to report with the cool weather I breed my rabbits so hoping for hopping tiny feet soon and the goats should be breed but as i have witness it who knows when they will drop. But I believe he got sweetheart in August as he was all about her then i haven't seen him go crazy over cookie. And he seperated from panda but that might not mean much as there were together in the pasture in August so that being said stuff happens and I am one person with well stuff happens and fencing doesn't always stay were you want it. So far no more misshapps but we shall see if she pregnant thats fine i just was thinking of waiting longer to rebreed her. I plan to dry her off by the end of October so I can worm her and not worry about it. I also plan to get fecals ran  and some testing done if i can.




LoL I am fine. There's a famous quote by Carl Rogers "what is most personal is also the most universal". We can all understand your struggles, your joy and frustration. We also have the same work, but in our case there are more than one woman in the household so the job is shared. Sons are not expected to leave their family, only daughters leave after marriage. Sons are expected to look after their parents.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Baymule said:


> @River Buffaloes you should start a thread about your buffaloes!



I thought about it too, but I live in New Delhi, because I have to work to support my family back in the village. My body lives in Delhi, but my soul lives in my village. That's why I am here.


----------



## Baymule

Maybe writing about what you love will help you and give you peace. Not being where you want to be and having to working in the city can suck your soul out and leave you feeling empty. I pray for your happiness.

I just looked up New Delhi and Wikipedia said the population is  21.75 million (2011)  Wow. I was raised in Houston, Texas, population in the greater area in and around Houston was at 6 million. I hated it and couldn't wait to grow up and move out! I can't imagine so many people in one city. No wonder you miss your village!


----------



## River Buffaloes

Now now friends let's not hijack, this beautiful journal. On your on your advice I have started a new thread. Let's not derail the conversation going on here.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Derailing is a normal thing lol my husband always claims my train has no tracks anyways atleast non that have been permantly placed lol. So i am fine with the topics anyone puts into place. 
 My husband had some friends from India that work here in the states and their families still live over seas i can't imagine the heart ache that causes. I am very much a home body and prefer being a at home mom. The ideal of being that swamped with people seems like madness. I don't want to even think of people trying to drive place Austin is scary enough. 
We got the new school books in today i am excited about them been reorganizing the book shelves and getting things ready.  Joshua (oldest boy)  started on some of his school today he excited and didn't want to stop which would be fine but i did need to go through them and get the lay put an some planning done for teaching so he had to deal with the disappointment. I did order some triangle crayons and triangle grips to help him grip the pencils correctly. Oh dh is excited to try a new coffee brand. Called black rifle coffee its usa military vet owned and they have alot of things they do to help other vets so we excited to support them. Not much went on today to be honest i went to the feed store and I feel like I wore the wrong shirt granted I normally don't wear it out but i did for get to change it. It's lower cut t-shirt not horrible low cut but it works better for breastfeeding but the guy didn't seem to want to go back to work which i am not a unfriendly person but i am not a one to i. Habe some one just watch me kind of thing. Granted he was probably worried that being female i might not be able to use a ratchet strap tie down but nope i been well trained by dh in that art form lol. Either way higher collars needed that a new memo i am sending to myself. I am wanting to order this fabric and I am trying to decide exactly the right amount lol i am fine with over 10yard each but i don't thing my dh would like the price and the storage might be a problem lol. Oh I haven't posted the almost finished horse puppet thing ok well I haven't attached the strings but i give yall a preview. There are so many diy projects i find that I tend to want to do and I get a list and it just keeps me out of trouble well i guess that depends on your view point because dh might argue it keeps me in trouble lol. Funny he claimed I should sell quilts (others asked how much for some i made) I am not a money oriented person so that would probably ruin quilting for me so  I just  can't and won't go there lol. My mother might come up tomorrow and I find that if the house is sparking all week the one day it's not i will get company without fail. One of my close friends does this all the time she just drops by and it's on a day i haven't gotten the dishes done yet or the floors swept and she come in at that moment lol. Her timing is horrid but she loves to help clean so I won't complain to much and the kids love her so she gets a pass lol . Anyways i am just wasting time i just got the baby to sleep need to put her in her bed and get to work cleaning if i expect sleep tonight. Between my reorganizing and cooking the house is a wreck. Warning don't ask me to organize because i reorder everything I first must make chaos its just in the fine print of my contract. Oh and if you have any egg jokes let me know lucy and I have a game going on who can come up with the most but we both have hit our dead ends and are try to make more. But there only so far a yolk will go lol. Yes the corny the better we tend to make goofy jokes a everyday game its our thing. But when you get yolked out you crack under pressure. Lol ok I shut up now be for my um quirky(goofy behavior shows to much.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Pictures of horse puppet/ marionette


----------



## thistlebloom

Your train has no tracks! Bwahahaha! 
I know what you mean about people visiting the day your house has been hit by a chaos cyclone. It's a sure way to get old friends to look you up.
Sorry no egg jokes. I can never remember jokes anyway. I think it's cute that you and Lucy have that habit of _cracking _each other up.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

You say that and yet you never visit how rude lol. And yeah its gets funny a d joshua love knock knock jokes he told one for weeks on end and he would tell it atleast 20 times a day and he would laugh each time. Right now his favorite joke is what do you call a sleeping dinosaur? 
 A dinosnore 
Lol they heard it on a cartoon and it has yet to die out lol. I asked them what do you call a egg that never hatches? 
Eggstint they like that one 
Or what does the egg say to the hen? Hurry up i am getting tired of all these folks. Any ways yeah i might need to get out more lol.


----------



## thistlebloom

Be careful what you say! I could show up on your front porch! I like your kind of crazy, we could have fun!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol feel free just remember i can not promise the state of the house lol or well the level of sound lol. We have a game in the car that we are driving around and dinosaurs are everywhere and the kids scream about what dino chasing us or which is in the road or that we going under water ect.  Life is fun with imagination forget tv.


----------



## Bruce

That would drive me nuts!! I'm not a big fan of noise and screaming.


----------



## River Buffaloes

After a while, you get used to it. Human beings can be very adaptable.


----------



## Baymule

While I like my peace and quiet, a pack of screaming kids is fun. @Jesusfreak101 enjoy your kids, you will turn around, they will be grown up and gone. Plenty of time then for peace and quiet.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Look at yourself, you are alone doing the work of three people all by yourself. You are doing household work, farm work and schoolwork. From what I could gather you are not just doing all this work as a formality, but you do seem to do it with utmost dedication.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Baymule said:


> While I like my peace and quiet, a pack of screaming kids is fun. @Jesusfreak101 enjoy your kids, you will turn around, they will be grown up and gone. Plenty of time then for peace and quiet.



I second you. Maybe then, @Jesusfreak101  will miss her present lifestyle. This is her natural habitat. I for one can't even cook anything more than an omelet and that too I learnt when I came to Delhi. I prefer drinking a litre of buffalo milk than cooking.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Honestly the few times i have had nothing to do or its been quiet i go crazy and can't stand it. Dh has let me go to the stores by myself and on the way there it's to quiet for me, I honestly enjoy the noise for the most part I tend to be a loud person to began with. I don't handle doing nothing well, might either have to much energy or just way to use to having alot to do. When we went to our friends house i found my self ready to climb the walls because i was so bored. Granted I enjoyed the visit but i am just use to constantly doing something that doing nothing is forein to me. However i did play with the kids quite a bit while we were there i was deemed to be a giant megaladon shark or a sea monster.


----------



## River Buffaloes

I am loud too. My great grandmother is deaf and my grandmother is partially deaf, so I am used to talking loudly. Buffaloes also mostly ignore you when you talk softly, so I had to shout at them too. 

At work some colleagues say that I speak rather loudly, I say "you need to adjust your ears then".


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol my husband claims I have two volumes either i am to soft spoken or i am to loud lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So we trying the new coffee tis morning it currently brewing i will let yall know the verdict. I thinking of making either donuts or cinnamon rolls this morning can't decide which I would prefer.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Cinnamon rolls go with tea, doughnuts go with coffee, but then again that's me. I am more of a tea person though. I know coffee is staple for people in States, perhaps because you guys threw all your tea in the sea.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Hey hey now actually I do love tea but dh likes coffee and I learned to drink it but I don't like it with out lots of milk and sugar. Tea i like either. Black or with a small of amount of sugar/honey.  I am not a fan of the flavor teas. I do want to try hibiscus tea. Surprising enough i don't like peppermint tea but sometime i like peppermint in my tea. I tend to be big of peppermint candy so I was surprised that I didn't like the tea. What's your favorite Tea? Personally I like English breakfast tea the best.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Hey hey now actually I do love tea but dh likes coffee and I learned to drink it but I don't like it with out lots of milk and sugar. Tea i like either. Black or with a small of amount of sugar/honey.  I am not a fan of the flavor teas. I do want to try hibiscus tea. Surprising enough i don't like peppermint tea but sometime i like peppermint in my tea. I tend to be big of peppermint candy so I was surprised that I didn't like the tea. What's your favorite Tea? Personally I like English breakfast tea the best.




I like all kinds of tea, just give it to me. Don't ask what kind do you prefer. That being said, the first morning tea is lemon tea with spices then the cinnamon tea before leaving for work. Then plain milk and sugar tea during tea break and spice milk tea during lunch break. Then cardamom tea in the evening in summer and ginger tea during winter.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well dh likes it but umm nope it's to strong for me. I can't handle it. I even add more milk and it didn't help... I think if I ever drink it it will have to be using half the recommended amount of coffee grounds cause shudder okay that just not my thing. My friend claims I drink murky lake  water when it comes to my coffee. For 12 cups i tend to use three tablespoons of coffee grounds so the recommended for this coffee was a tablespoon per cup so I used 12 for twelve cups dh is on his own this morning.


----------



## farmerjan

@River Buffaloes  I cracked up over your comment of throwing all the tea in the sea!!!!!! 
I am a more quiet person now.... used to babysit alot  when I was younger, but even then I liked getting up early on a Sunday morning and taking my horse and going riding off into the quiet by myself.... Used to ride every morning before school in the better weather too.  Now, when I get tired of people I can go to the chickens or up to the pasture with the nurse cows....or just shut off the computer!!!!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok that's alot of different teas lol I don't think I have tried any of those. Lemon tea sounds good. And so does cinnamon. What kind of spices are used for spice tea?


----------



## farmerjan

I am not a tea or coffee drinker... but I have had some lemon tea on occasion when I don't feel great.... and I like some of the "mocha" type coffee drinks... the cold ones mostly.  I will drink coffee if cold and it has to be more milk than coffee thought.  
Black Rifle coffee is advertised on Sean Hannity... conservative talk show host.  He is a big proponent of supporting veteran enterprises also.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Ok that's alot of different teas lol I don't think I have tried any of those. Lemon tea sounds good. And so does cinnamon. What kind of spices are used for spice tea?




Mint, ginger, black pepper, clove, cinnamon, cardamom, lemon grass, orange zest and staranise are the most common spices for the tea. They are either added alone or in a mix, but all are not dumped together. Many people have their own recipes, some being secret.

Every tea consuming country have its own 'tea culture' and they all have different teas. Japanese have an elaborate tea ceremony. Chinese, Tibetans, Central Asians, Turkey, Iran etc they all have their own customs around tea.

This noon chai alternatively called pink tea consumed in parts of India and Pakistan.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

That tea is very pretty.


----------



## Mini Horses

I am a black tea person....but, like it pretty strong and with a touch of sugar, good amount of cream.  Don't care for green or flavors.  Now coffee --- I prefer strong and straight up.  Years back I rarely drank coffee.  It grows on you.

I also drink a lot of goat milk...very cold.   I can go thru a qt a day often....usually it's like 2 glasses at a time.  Sure enjoy my own dairy!


----------



## River Buffaloes

Jesusfreak101 said:


> That tea is very pretty.




Look up the recipe


----------



## Baymule

I like strong coffee. Hardly ever drink tea, when I do, it’s iced tea with sugar. I sometimes dig up sassafras saplings for the roots, to make tea. I drink it hot or cold with sugar. 

I laughed too about us dumping our tea in the ocean! USA and India both kicked the British out. LOL


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I got bit by the fabric bug and dh keeps calling for me to do computer work that party breaker upper. okay well fabric shopping gets expensive lol i am already at 300 in what i picked out sooo yeah i behave maybe going to do some dishes again.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay so got some things done outside yesterday and today. got the goat house, pig houses, and rabbit cages cleaned and fresh bedding in for them yesterday. Today expanded a pen for the two new pigs so they can have more room, also put priss in with them as she going to go this november with them to the processors. fence in a area for a corn garden and got it all planted so yay. i need to add a over netting to prevent some birds from getting in but outside of that its done. Only thing left to plant is sunflower seeds and i might have to replant my spanich, letutce and also celery seeds as they not come up and i am afriad the chickens got most of them. but other that i need to transplant the tomatos and also need to look at building the new hutches, coop and possibly goat/cow house in the pasture with a small yard to put them into at night. i got another present finished yesterday as well. i need to get some fabric in and also need to look at doing some wood work and baking to get the others done as well. its going to be a long weekend lol. Dh is suppose to be home no one tell him what all work i have planned otherwise he will run lol


----------



## farmerjan

Congrats on all the work accomplished... I will call him right up and tell him what all you have planned so he can book another run with the truck


----------



## Jesusfreak101

That's is Jan your fired lol. Apparently dh has a load for today so he is escaping so new plan. I trying to figure out away to trim my pigs hooves on my own. Anyone with experience would be helpful. Nursing the baby at the moment debating on taking the kids to go get breakfast or not.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Dh ended up coming bacj home because we had something planned and we both forgot until we got reminded so he got back helped with the pigs hooves and the pig isn't to happy with us.


----------



## farmerjan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> That's is Jan your fired lol. Apparently dh has a load for today so he is escaping so new plan. I trying to figure out away to trim my pigs hooves on my own. Anyone with experience would be helpful. Nursing the baby at the moment debating on taking the kids to go get breakfast or not.


OMG..... I cracked up when I read that.... I know that you know I was kidding... but that is quite the coincidence.... SORRY .....smack me now.....


----------



## farmerjan

Well, I see it was not a totally upsidedown day....


----------



## Baymule

You can plant corn now? I'm waiting for mine to finish up so I can pick it and get it in the freezer, then I'm gonna turn the sheep in the garden. I soooooo want to be done with the garden, ready for winter! But not until November-I have 45 Cornish Cross in a tractor that will be ready to slaughter in October. THEN I'm ready for winter! LOL


----------



## Jesusfreak101

We don't normally get a freeze until the end of November or sometime in December.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay so yesterday I spent the day cleaning the kitchen and baking bread. Today I spent alot of time making chicken pot pie from scratch, along with working on a apple pie. I plan to finish cleaning house after school is done. And doing evening chores. One day i might decided that I lost my mind lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Oh and apple jelly since I have all the peels and cores


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> . One day i might decided that I lost my mind lol.


Don't you have to have a mind to lose it?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol that's true lol but you know you probably have to have a partial mind to figure that out lol and since mine gone you know I forgot I had lost it to began with lol.


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Lol that's true lol but you know you probably have to have a partial mind to figure that out lol and since mine gone you know I forgot I had lost it to began with lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Just some things i made today.  They were yummy and as was the jelly.


----------



## Baymule

That does look delicious!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

We enjoyed it thats for sure. It's been a long day. How are yall doing?


----------



## Baymule

We are doing good. Yesterday was rainy. I cooked a beef roast, baked sweet potatoes and fried okra. I made thin crisp ginger cookies. Dang they are good!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I have never had thin crisp ginger cookies before they sound good. Roast beef is always a hit here well for most of us.


----------



## Baymule

Enjoy!

Gingersnap Thin Cookies

Prep time: 15 minutesCook time: 10 minutesFreezing time: 12 hoursYield: Makes 6 to 8 dozen cookies

INGREDIENTS
8 oz unsalted butter
1 1/4 cup + 2 tablespoons granulated sugar
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 small eggs or 1 1/2 large eggs
1/3 cup molasses
3 cups all-purpose flour
2 1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 1/2 teaspoons cinnamon
2 1/2 teaspoons ground ginger
1/8 teaspoon finely ground black pepper

METHOD
1 Beat butter, add sugar, add vanilla, eggs, add molasses: Beat the butter until soft; add sugar, and beat until light and fluffy.  Add vanilla and eggs, and beat until fluffy.  Add molasses and beat until well-mixed.

2 Whisk together dry ingredients: Vigorously whisk together the dry ingredients (flour, baking soda, salt, cinnamon, ground ginger, finely ground black pepper) in a bowl.

3 Add dry ingredients to wet ingredients: Add flour mixture to the 
butter/sugar/egg mixture, 1/3 at a time.  Mix only until the dry ingredients become incorporated.

4 Press into lined loaf pan, freeze: Line a 9" x 5" loaf pan with plastic wrap, so that some hangs over the outsides.  Press the dough into the bottom of the pan.  Pack it tightly, and try to make the top as level as possible.  Cover the dough with the plastic overhangs.  Freeze until very firm, preferably overnight.

5 Thinly slice from frozen dough: Unwrap and remove dough from the pan.  Slice brick into thin slices, no more than 1/8".

6 Bake: Working in batches, place thin slices on a parchment or a Silpat-lined sheet pan (space at least an inch apart) and bake at 350°F until the edges turn dark brown, 7-12 minutes, depending on how thinly you have sliced the dough. Check the oven for doneness at 7 minutes.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Sweet i love new recipes, i let you know when we try them if I remember but we all know what my memory is like


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Sweet i love new recipes, i let you know when we try them if I remember but we all know what my memory is like


Yeah, Cause you lost your mind!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

That's makes alot of cookies lol.


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> That's makes alot of cookies lol.


It doesn't make enough cookies! You have kids!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol true but my kids are weird and aren't really found of sweets. They didn't like the apple pie even through it was really good. One doesn't like chocolate chip cookies, another doesn't like pies at all. There two deserts they can agree on and that's brownies and ice cream. Cake is one of those things they some times like and other times they don't. We can have one batch of cookies (3dozen) and they hang around for two weeks or until i feel the need to throw them out because i am nervous about keeping them. Not because i tell them no but because they hardly ever want them. I don't have any complaints from dh about any of it or any place he worked they he taken goodies to or anyone else we given them to. So i know it's not the food its my kids.... They weird and spoiled they prefer eating at home over eating out my dd1 always tells us the the food she got isn't as good as the food i cook. We pretty much given up going out to any resturant because they won't eat anything on the menus because of the fact they prefer my cooking apparebtly that much. My mom and dad come up and offer to take us out and dd1 will complain and why when mommy makes the best food. Personally I think they like torturing me with endless dishes lol.


----------



## farmerjan

That's a great compliment from your kids.... but the not liking sweets much is interesting.  I always loved my mom's cooking, but the desserts were pretty darn wonderful too!!!!!
The good thing, they obviously are not that hooked on sweets and sugar.... that's great.
Tell them that once in a while that it is nice for mommy to not have to cook and do all the dishes afterwards.... and that you like to just try something else that you don't cook at home.... Your DD1 might get it then.... sometimes you do something that you don't always want to, just so that someone else gets a chance for something different.  It's not like they have to do it every other day.... or else find a sitter and just go out with your parents without the kids....


----------



## Baymule

While they still think you are the greatest chef worldwide, quick! Teach them your cooking secrets!  Then you can eat at the restaurant at your house and not have to cook!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol I like it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

farmerjan said:


> or else find a sitter and just go out with your parents without the kids....


Heck YES!!


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> that's true lol but you know you probably have to have a partial mind to figure that out


I suspect that is the case; you do need to be sentient to know that you used to be sentient


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well today was another productive day if I keep this up i will bake until we all are rolling instead of walking lol. I made hamburger buns, hot dog buns(which most have already gotten eaten i still don't like hot dogs kids love them well all but Joshua but he doesn't like much so not the point) , and blueberry muffins galore. After three days of baking you would think I would stop but no not yet. 
Oh and on farm news Sally is still fat her due date was was the 20th if I calculated  correctly so I am going to say she possible either late or wasn't pregnant.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So my pigs are fat and are going on a diet lol. Atleast the breeders are. These we smaller then our cats so yay they grew but clearly they got fat so opps lol.ö


----------



## farmerjan

Yep, they are "porkers" awright.......   Livin' high on the hog.......


----------



## Bruce

I definitely think it is time for a diet when their bellies are dragging on the ground. I know they have short legs but still!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol this is true atleast now we know she not pregnant and she just fat i can make changed knowing that as to when we thought she was pregnant. Got to get them back on track health wise but we all know they spoiled and well feed 🤣.


----------



## Baymule

They are cute, even if fat. We took our feeder pigs to slaughter and I’m actually missing them! If I were to become a full time hog farmer, I’d go with a small breed.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Going to be a new rabbit tractor the roof is going to be the access point. We may put it on a foot-1 1/2 foot off the ground bur thats it if we do. Currently have three does and two bucks one is dinner the other is a breeder. Going to make some more hitches but for now this works. I probably use this for grow out pen later. Will make a similar hutch but with doors later for female breeders. Also two for chicks and the ducklings and goslings that we hatch.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Its probably going to be a long day of cleaning. My youngest son is throwing up.. he been sick since 5 am so yay. going to be clean like crazy and getting things ready incase we all get it. so this will probably my last post for awhile unless i get some free time. i am about to head out and milk and feed up. The older two are already arguing sighs. life will continue. anyways outside of that i dont have much else to do. oh and its cold outside and yes you northerners are going to laugh at me and thats fine its currently 47 degrees and i dont have to be thrilled lol. i wanted cooler weather but not cold. 70-60 great anything cooler not nice lol.


----------



## Baymule

For tummy upset and diarrhea, use apple cider vinegar. Mix half and half with honey, put a couple tablespoons in a cup, add 1/4 cup cold water and sip on it. The ACV will kill the bad bacteria and not the beneficial bacteria. Honey is anti viral.


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> oh and its cold outside and yes you northerners are going to laugh at me and thats fine its currently 47 degrees and i dont have to be thrilled lol.


Nah, we won't laugh at you. This time of year 47° feels cold up here too, especially if it is grey and rainy.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

It was sunny lol but very windy. Well what every Josiah had it didn't last long by two he was starving and held everything down. He hasn't felt or acted sick since and no one else is sick. So what ever that was I am glad its over.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay so i been watching my does for signs of pregnancy and these two look bigger in the morning then they use to and I can still feel their ribs and all their other bones so I am thinking they a starting to show some. They in pretty good condition for their first year. I took these before they got to eat. I thinking they might have gotten breed earlier then i thought. I didn't notice any actual heat but they were with the buck so no tell exactly when they will go.


----------



## thistlebloom

Bruce said:


> Nah, we won't laugh at you. This time of year 47° feels cold up here too, especially if it is grey and rainy.



Bruce is right, 47 feels cold after summer, but warm after winter. 
(I laughed at you anyway JF)


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol well atleast i made you smile. Lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

turns out may very well could be getting closer to giving birth trying to find out how soon after starting to bag do they give birth. nomally may looks like she has a middle line between both sides of her teats and now she looks like she has a single bag so either my pigs on a diet are still gettting fatter or she just getting ready to give birth i though i saw this one go into a heat recently but i might have been losing it oh well if we get piglets anytime soon i find out lol


----------



## messybun

I’m probably way too late to be jumping on about the schooling thing, but have you heard of sos, switched on schoolhouse. It is a Christian based computer curriculum, it does a lot of the grading for you and the scheduling is easy. My only complaint was the math, I went from math-u-see to SOS math and hated it, eventually went back to math u see. My mom unschooled my brother and I until like two years before high school for me so we could transfer the college credits easily. So, from the other side of the desk, I can definitely recommend switched on.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

okay so Josiah is feeling all better. but now Joshua his older brother has had fever since last night. he currently is at 102.5 degree f or 39.16 celsius so he not feeling well. he was on medicine now he not and because he was feeling to well and didnt want to rest. so no medicine unless he needs it, currently he is resting and so yay.


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like a short run virus is making its way through the family. Hopefully the rest can skip it.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well everyone better woohoo. Life goes on. So today I ran some errands got some meat from the market, still waiting for a package, I also ran over and trimmed someone's goats hooves for them for as small job. Got my boots and tools cleaned after we got back to prevent anything. Their goats were anemic and also had fish tail going on so we talked about things that could help. They wanted to have me come out again later on to trim again for them. Also been saling eggs so I thrilled with the extra money. Okay back to farm animals let see panda is being dried off the rest of the way by by my goat milk 😭 oh well i 'll live. Gruff bred Sally today. So babies some time in January or February also may girl bits are swollen and she was bit more tired then normal for
Her so keeping an eye out for those babies. Rabbits should give birth soon and some eggs should.hatch. so excited.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Looks like it won't be long before we have piglets she seemed to be have some mild contractions. I keep watching her. She perked up after having some fresh water from a jar to drink from lol yes my pigs are spoiled they can drink from a cup. It's something I try when I notice they are having a rough time and it seemed to perk her up plus she gets friendlier so it works.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ok she playing me i quit.(No babies yet)
 Any ways so I got a call yesterday from the processors and my appointment been moved up to next week. Was mental ready for that. However considering Sally, may, and gruff broke in to the other pigs pen its better this way. As far as i know the other two females aren't bred and unforantly i really can't keep them almost four months longer to find out. I don't have that kind of room for that many piglets or the funds to feed that many. So before the get there i need them gone. I am having a hard time with it but it's part of farm life so it's time to toughen up i suppose. We taking them on Sunday.  Even with out me doing much to make them friendly they come up to my legs they are very docile pigs. So two females and one barrow are going. Part of e wants to just label them pets. But when I think of how many piglets four female as can have and how many their offspring can have there is no way i can. Keep that many. I am also going to make my self process some roosters and a drake between now and this weekend. I going to hold off on processing the geese. I did find out which one is laying eggs so I want to wait and see if she hatched them out. Unforantly she was on of the ones on the hit list.


----------



## Baymule

Sometimes taking animals to slaughter can be heart wrenching, but reality must be faced. I think you are an awesome animal mommy and do a great job of juggling farm and children. Give yourself a pat on the back, you deserve it.


----------



## messybun

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Ok she playing me i quit.(No babies yet)
> Any ways so I got a call yesterday from the processors and my appointment been moved up to next week. Was mental ready for that. However considering Sally, may, and gruff broke in to the other pigs pen its better this way. As far as i know the other two females aren't bred and unforantly i really can't keep them almost four months longer to find out. I don't have that kind of room for that many piglets or the funds to feed that many. So before the get there i need them gone. I am having a hard time with it but it's part of farm life so it's time to toughen up i suppose. We taking them on Sunday.  Even with out me doing much to make them friendly they come up to my legs they are very docile pigs. So two females and one barrow are going. Part of e wants to just label them pets. But when I think of how many piglets four female as can have and how many their offspring can have there is no way i can. Keep that many. I am also going to make my self process some roosters and a drake between now and this weekend. I going to hold off on processing the geese. I did find out which one is laying eggs so I want to wait and see if she hatched them out. Unforantly she was on of the ones on the hit list.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thanks for the pep talk. Today's a day that I need it lol. My oldest is being very needy with her school. She have fits of jealousy because her brother started and he gets more hands on time with me then she does but that's the difference in their age good and the abilities. Something she has to get over. My brains over loaded currently. Okay so in May she being weird she looks uncomfortable lol she keeps sitting like a dog which is odd for her. Oh and gruff is limping on his front left not sure what happen no blood but i keep watching him. Hopefully it will improve with time and he didnt do actual damage otherwise i need a vet and I don't want to pay for one if i don't have to. Going to have to go out and feed up and thaw out dinner what ever that is. And get lucy to finish school, nurse the baby, and hopefully fold and hang more laundry before dh is home because he wants to take out the couch (it been used one to many times as a toilet and the smell won't come out no matter what i use  to clean it) and set up twin bed and use pillows for the bacj to have as a temporary couch until we find one we like with four kids lol.  We have a hen that should have eggs hatch this weekend. And I have one that keeps acting Broody but doesn't want to sit where in a broody house so need a new plan i might wait till the one sitting is done an move the other broody in there since its smaller and doesn't give her lots of options. Baby bunnies maybe this weekend or next i can't remember. Anyways lots of babies everywhere is the plan lol. We see how much we can get done and just take it one step at a time. Oh the garden doing ok well for the most part it's good. It's the seeds the chickens stole that didn't grow but we will try agian in spring and I have a plan to keep them out. I am going to get the supplies and try it out and let yall know how it goes.


----------



## thistlebloom

As young marrieds we used a bed as a couch. It was actually a twin sized roll-away bed. I made matching slip covers for the back pillows. However we didn't have 4 kids  🤣 but I'm sure it will work fine for you till you find the right one.
Sometimes all animals need is a little "tincture of time" to get better, to quote one of my favorite online vets Dr. Ramey. Gruff maybe did something silly and strained a muscle. If there's no gushing blood your golden!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay so now I have rabbits with ear mites. One looks to have a secondary bacteria infection so he be going to the vet unless @promiseacres  or any one else has something i can do for him to save me the vet cost.


----------



## Bruce

Can you buy ear mite medicine at a store?


----------



## Mini Horses

Any fresh oregano?   Even dry -- spice cabinet!  That is helpful, has anti bacterial and anti inflammatory values.  With dousing for the mites and eating that it may clear.   You would know in just a few days of use.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I made some for the ear mits using apple cider vinegar, following oils grape seed oil, apricot oil, sunflower oil and a few others its natural baby oil that has al those oils in it and frankincense oil I have


----------



## Baymule

I used mineral oil, applied with an eye dropper. I did a monthly application as a preventative. If there was a case of ear mites, they got daily treatment until the crusty crud was gone. I also cleaned the softened crud out with Qtips.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I do have oregano growing.in my garden I give.him a leaf or two


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Bay yeah I did clean with qtips and also doing.the. Treatment I made daily. The one that had them the worst is.seperated.inside.a dog crate in the house. As I was treating.him some.of the white gunk came out and so I kept masaging.and. Adding drops.and.the most of.the gunk gone and his.ear canal where.it.was completely blocked is.now.completely clear


----------



## Bruce

Castor oil would be good. It helps with scaly leg mites by smothering them but it is also antibacterial, antimicrobial, anti-inflammatory, anti-fungal. Gets rid of warts too, though it takes time


----------



## thistlebloom

Bruce said:


> Castor oil would be good. It helps with scaly leg mites by smothering them but it is also antibacterial, antimicrobial, anti-inflammatory, anti-fungal. Gets rid of warts too, though it takes time



My mom's two favorite remedies when I was a kid were castor oil (topically)
and ACV (internal and topical). Those two really do cover quite a lot of problems.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Alrightly then going to hopefully be not to long winded here. So the garden growing well. I still need to get a few supplies such as a canner and more jars. That this can go on for awhile. Anyways dh company is doing well. We are loking at hire another driver, we already have one other besides dh but busisness is and has been very busy and we could use another driver . As it is dh has been gone alot and thats is hard on him and me, and the kids. But that's fine its part of life. Ok so the pig stil hasnt popped so I quit she is worse the the goats. Who are also due, I betting I see babies in december right after a cold front and it will be nasty weather lol. On other news I am getting ready to process the geese and ducks. My duck wax came in I am hoping it works well for the feathers. Dd1 is overly excited about having goose for thanksgiving. She been talking alot about it. I come back later and try to finish this but pretty much lots to do and such like most of the time lol.


----------



## Baymule

You are always busier than a 3 legged cat in a sand box. Been missing you and glad you stopped in.


----------



## farmerjan

Sounds like things are "normally busy"..... Glad that the business is doing well,  and that they are busy even though it is hard for everyone with the separation.   
One tip for cooking the goose.....Cook it on a rack so the fat/grease drips into the pan below the goose.  I cooked one for my new in-laws all those years ago.....for Thanksgiving...... BRAVE or STUPID.... but a friend told me about putting it up on a rack to cook and it was a GOD send.... It came out PERFECT..... good flavor.... not greasy......  slow roasting.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thats good to know. Its sound like it going to be messy lol. I got the main house chores done yesterday. I might start on the geese today I need to pick the ones we keeping and the ones that go one of them I sure that goes is a goose from last years goslings she agressive and I dont care for that at all. The other three females might all stay and the extra gander wil go as well. That would bring us  to four i think I am forgeting on... I have to count but either way thats the plan. I also need to grab the extra drake. And get ready to process a rabbit. Need to get ready for piglets, goat kids and rabbit kits. Lots of house to get ready again lol. The geese are confused by this fall season they mating and laying which I havent had happen before in winter. So their mating season is going on forever... Which is frustrating they are more agressive during mating with other animals and people so constantly having to adjust to their moodyness and see who they will  fine with or wont me is frustrating process. I also need to grab the next set of young rooster and decide were I going to pen them up at. Might build a special thing just for them...  anyways I need to weed the garden and get ready to spary the corn with Epson salt solution dang ants have gone for them... I might also use de I am going to do some research on repeling ants I know high acid food such as coffee works. But we see what happens there. I save large feed barrel of eggs using the water glassing method and have about 11 dozen in the freezer and I am still getting a dozen most of the time some days itd half a dozen but still awesome but note to self saving eggs might encourage chicken to lay all winter just to drive me nuts lol. We had a very mild season so far hoping It keeps up until harvest. But we shall see. So we have tomatos, peppers, eggplant, artichoke, cucumbers, butter nut squash , pumpkins, some corn, swiss chard, spanich, giant purple mustard greens, rosmary, mint, spearmint, basil, carrots, and cauliflower and I think thats all right now. Remember we currently in eighties and sixties at night so very mild weather right now going to get a cool front that move us in to the seventies and fifties at night. I am thinking we get a good front maybe beganing of.december but we have been known to be in the 80s on christmas day as.well so we shall see. I need to harvest the start fertilizing the soil and get ready for spring planting. But I am doing it just in case we stay longen enough mostly we hoping to be.gone before spring but who knows life happens. But we are working towards that goal.


----------



## thistlebloom

You're busy! I'm okay with you bragging on your weather and all the stuff you have growing still. I'm content to live vicariously through you, haha. It makes me much less tired to have you doing all the work.  😄

I hope your plans to move by spring work out. And it's great news that your business is doing so well!


----------



## GardnerHomestead

You have such a long growing season, which sounds equally exhausting and amazing lol. Mines not short by any means but by mid october/early November im guaranteed to be done. i hear you on the goats, i have three i have no idea on the due date. super annoying. I spend way to much time staring at goat butts


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay so I been sewing instead of cleaning my bad but still lol when some one gives loads of fabric you cant just leave it untouched. The blocks are for Lilian one has bells in it the other makes a crinkling noise. The dinosuar tail being model by dd1 is for ds1 and then the play cowboy vest is for ds2. I be making two more of each of the boys items so they dont fight. I also be making some other things. My friend gave me alot of fabric she had laying around and had no use for, she also gave us yarn, a water canner, coffee table, futon, and kid chairs.


----------



## thistlebloom

Gotta love a friend like that! Cute dinosaur tail, that should be good for hours of imaginary fun.


----------



## farmerjan

You are providing so much in the way of "l love you" in the things you do for the kids.  Reminds me of when I was little.  My mom did alot of sewing and such because there wasn't alot of money.... and fabric back then was very reasonable.... I still think of the things both parents did with us and hold on to those memories when the family dynamics get all messed up now.


----------



## Baymule

I used to sew a lot, it is fun making things for kids. I know your kids enjoy the things you make for them. You are such a good Mom!!


----------



## Bruce

thistlebloom said:


> hours of imaginary fun


Wait ... fun isn't real?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thank you all for your kind words. 

On other news I processed two geese yesterday. One weighed8lbs 4oz ajd the other was 7 lbs 4oz they had a lot of fat which I will be rendering. I have one goose to process today and one duck. I am not as fast as some lol. I trying to decide when I want to process the one rabbit I have to do. I have five more rooster in a couple months. I am hoping to get a new incubator to increase the meat flock production. Still have eggs.coming in. Saddly my experiment with the water glass of.eggs is over I found some broken in the solution which makes me nervous to use any of the rest so I be throwing.them out. I make smaller batches next time.


----------



## Baymule

I love the way you feed your family with your hard work. You are an awesome Mom and I admire you.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I appreciate that but I have a lot of flaws. I try my best. So we decided that two geese today instead of one because we only want/ need three breeders not four.


----------



## Bruce

I suspect if you were to look closely you would find that ALL of us here have "a lot of flaws"!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

All done four geese and one duck. Three bags of goose fat and some duck fat to render.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Looks great!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

My garden and the two goats who are due between December and january. The chickens stole alot of my seeds. The pigs got in yesterday ate two or more corn stalks before I chased them out. I am going to be chicken proofing my garden some how before next season.


----------



## Bruce

Bad chickens! Bad pigs!!


----------



## farmerjan

Preferably on a new farm, with new fencing and completely separated and enclosed pens for the animals and a well fenced garden area !!!!!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

@farmerjan just wrote a wish list for many!  Now, where are the winning lottery tickets for such perfection?   😁


----------



## Baymule

Pick your area and look for HUD repo's. Be warned, it is a stressful experience, but worth it in the end.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Will do. 
 On the farm nothing new need to clean animal houses and things still. Been a bit nuts. We are having a slumper party here for since last night till wensday. We got our two nieces and our nephew from dh side for a few days they been having a blast. They got up at six ate breakfast, helped with chores, made mud pies, made pinecone turkeys currently watching a movie. They want to make a stuffed toy for.their baby sister. We work on that next. Then lunch and probably some baking maybe and then we probably do something outside like archery or something else who knows.


----------



## Baymule

Make reindeer faces! You need brown, red and white construction paper. 

Trace both child's hands and 1 foot (easier if they have a shoe on)

Cut them out. The heel of the shoe is where the reindeer nose goes, cut out a round red nose and glue it. The hands are the reindeer antlers, place at the top (toe of the shoe) with thumbs inwards, glue them on. Cut ovals from the white paper and draw in eyes, glue them on. I still have the ones my kids made when they were little, I covered them front and back in clear contact paper.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Going to get a freeze on monday so I went ahead and arvested the bananas from one tree it still has a few more and I have anoter banana tree I have to wrap to protect from the freeze because it just started to make bananas. I am so thrilled with our harvest. I oing to be.covering the garden as well to keep it thriving.


----------



## Bruce

That is very cool!


----------



## thistlebloom

Wow, bananas! I'm giving you the Golden Green Thumb award for that!

 My mom grew bananas in her "tropical" garden when I was little. They were the small ones, fingerlings kinda. My sis and I would sit at our tiny kid table and eat them with a miniature loaf of bread mom made just for us. 
Tiny tea time, lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I appreciate that thistle but I dont deserve it lol I dont mess with the banana trees trees at all. They do it all on their own. And I loved that story sounds like something my daughters would love.


----------



## Baymule

thistlebloom said:


> Wow, bananas! I'm giving you the Golden Green Thumb award for that!
> 
> My mom grew bananas in her "tropical" garden when I was little. They were the small ones, fingerlings kinda. My sis and I would sit at our tiny kid table and eat them with a miniature loaf of bread mom made just for us.
> Tiny tea time, lol.


What a wonderful memory!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

everyone is hanging on to their babies brats dont want to share. going to rebreed two rabbit does as they didnt take. hopefully they will soon. one doe (rabbit) made a nest and watching her carefully. Two goat does are bagging up and are getting ready going to be setting up my birthing pen for them today or tomorrow and moving them in and training for milking. one pig due this month will see how much longer she teases me she has had milk forever now and has been swollen vulva for a long while. will shall see who goes first. Cant wait. need to clean the house and do some outside chores so far looks like my garden did okay some damage but not alot but i be moving some plants back outside and covering them if needed but so far doesnt look like we going to get a nother freeze for awhile. So much to do lol. as always. going to be baking some time this week and i really want to reorganize the house but will see if that will happen. need to make a few more presents and i am done for this year. anyways nothing really to talk about that abnormal i will be posting pictures as soon as babies hit the ground. oh i be looking for Ai bull for Little Lady and if you have knowledge on it i would love help on this.


----------



## farmerjan

Go online and google AI for cattle in Tx.  There are different AI companies....might be a tech in your area.  I am most familiar with Select Sires/ Select Sire Power.  Call your vet and see if they do it, or know someone who does.   Any good sized farms in your area that have purebred cattle?  Often someone who has purebred cattle does some breeding AI and you could offer to pay them to come and breed your heifer..... Semen will cost $25-50,  and then the service which will be about the same if they don't have to travel too far.  Try the extension service, they might know of someone who does breeding.   I do a little breeding on the side..... but it requires that the breeder have a semen/nitrogen tank, and the equipment, and they can get semen that you want to use.  So you have to work with a private farmer as opposed to a "certified breeder" having more choices available  in their tank since they will be called to breed different cattle at different times/days.... so they need to have a bigger selection available. 
How old is the heifer now?  You don't want to breed her too young or you will stunt her growth.  And breed her so that she will calve to suit your temps, and things like dealing with fly season etc.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thank you for the advice. I ll keep looking at it. Might not.get to keep her. Dh is concerned about being able to afford her and all the other animals at this point along with moving. We see what happens. So far he wants to look at saling or having her processed. Neither are a popular ideal.


----------



## messybun

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Thank you for the advice. I ll keep looking at it. Might not.get to keep her. Dh is concerned about being able to afford her and all the other animals at this point along with moving. We see what happens. So far he wants to look at saling or having her processed. Neither are a popular ideal.


Temporary cow share? If someone houses her for x amount of time they get her first calf? Or some deal like that? I don’t know if it would work where you live, but some cities have plots of unused land (there’d be like three acres at an intersection near me if my city would allow it) that they just pay to get mowed. Sometimes the city will work with you, if you keep the land “mowed” or grazed they don’t have to pay someone and you have free food aside from temp fencing costs.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

No harm in asking thatd for sure I have two friends with enough land but they both have a cows so they might be okay with it they might not be.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

so lots of changes are coming. long story but we might be getting 5-10 acres of land. we see how that goes. umm we be finding out hopefully in a couple of weeks but could be over a month who knows. if we do we be able to keep all of the animals and be able to do some things that we been wanting to do as well. i praying it goes through. outside of that all these pregnant animals are tormenting me with no babies on the ground. The human kids are doing homeschooling and working towards getting everything ready to move. lots to do even more then before lol typical i get into a routine of sorts and that gets thrown out lol my plans vs Gods plans mine lose everytime and that okay lol.


----------



## farmerjan

on the land. Yep, plans are made to be messed with....


----------



## Baymule

Whoop! That sounds good!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

The lands not happening long story lots of drama and we pretty upset. Back to plan a save and move. Also maybe getting three extra kids not sure if this will go well. Trying not to lose my mind if I had one. Ds1 birthday is today and goijy to make his brownies and pork chops for dinner but most of the day will be cleaning and organizing sadly


----------



## farmerjan

Sorry the land deal is not going to work..... Hope that DS1 has a nice birthday.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

I hope DS1 has a great birthday! I'm sorry the land fell through but I'm praying that means something better is on its way.


----------



## Baymule

Happy Birthday to DS1!! Sorry the land deal fell through, but like @Larson Poultry Ranch said, there is something better out there for you.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Ds1 enhoyed his birthday. Yeah no worries on the land it just means it wasnt right for us but as it came from his family offering again I assumed it wasnt 100% kinds of thing but I was hoping for his sale and everything that was going on looked that way but dramatic thing hapened with other family members that changed it so. Now just going to move on. Back on the search for our new home. Found a house we like with land but until we get everything straighten out with getting a loan and all that it probaby wont happen till next year but thats okay. Gives me time to pack.


----------



## Baymule

There is a place out there with your name on it. All you got to do is find it! Sorry the land deal fell through, but probably for the best. Moving away from family drama will give you a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Sweetheat had her kids, she completely rejected them didnt even want to clean them. Pretty sure my male pig helped with that as I found the buckling clean and the doeling was wet and cold and as I was cleaning her he came over and helped. Tried to get her to take them she ran for her life and hasnt called or anything for them I milked her she was fine with it and I feed the kids they are now inside the house. Might try again later but with out her calling or even any mother action from her I don't see it happening. The other doe  is due to go hoping for a better mommy there.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Can you tie her up or put her in a small pen with the babies so she can't run away?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Unfortunately not yet possible. I also waiting for it to warm up some before taking them back outside. The doeling was overly cold she was just laying there like she was dead. She now full of life and warm but momma didnt even want to clean them and when I was there towel drying them she didnt care.


----------



## thistlebloom

Well at least bottle fed kids are a lot of fun! And your human kids are probably loving having them in the house with them.
Sorry your doe is such an indifferent mother, that's discouraging. I guess she better be a fantastic milker to make up for it.
They are marked beautifully, love those long ears.


----------



## Mini Horses

Kids are lovely!  Sure do hope the "don't wanta be a mom" doe is a great milker!!!  Otherwise, just an eating machine.  Maybe one more shot, if she milks well?   Possibly the pig made her off the kids?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I took them back to her for a bit she didnt want much to do with them she let them nurse when I tied and bribef her with alfalfa but other wise she acted like they were to scary I got her to smell them but other then that not much else. The pig was very excited about.them through he cute but still I need her to be mom not him lol. And our calf little lady loved them as well. So far she given a quart and a half of colostrum so not bad for her first day.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Her teats are frustrately small and her udder is so hard and swollen I know thats partly because of the hormones but seriously annoying


----------



## Baymule

Congrats on the babies! i think the pig scared her away, then she missed that bonding. Oh well, you have it handled, you always land on your feet. What ever gets slung your way, you deal with it and come out on top. These babies will be just fine.


----------



## farmerjan

Agree with @Baymule  you always seem to get it figured out and deal with it.  I think that the pig may have interferred with the bonding also.  They all really need to have a little quiet and private time with new babies.... that is why nearly all our cows go off by themselves to calve.....but congrats and hopefully she will get it figured out with your help and patience.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

well cookie had her babies early this morning she also first rejected them. no pigs this time I blocked them from the goat house because she looked like she was going to go.  took most of the day for her to get it through her head that ahe was going to accept them. also got sweetheart to take hers the other day no bottle feeding for me hiphip horay going to have one more due in spring I believe somewhere between march and april. piglets hopefully in febuary. we see. also baby bunnies as well. going to go look at land next weekend near tyler area so excited. we have a friend watch the farm for me. be right back


----------



## Jesusfreak101

anyways here some pictures before I forget lol oh and for those thinking about kunekune best pigs ever here a picture of our intact boar and his absolute love of kids lol he was loving all the ribs and hugs.


----------



## farmerjan

Glad you got the goats to take their kids right now.  You are too busy to deal with milking and then bottle feeding.  So glad that you are going to look at land.  Isn't @Baymule  somewhere near Tyler?????  Maybe she has other ideas, sites for you to look into....


----------



## Mini Horses

The Kune and the AGH I had are both know as gentle.  None here right now.   I like that they are smaller, also.    Do you find yours to root a lot or just a little?

Piglets -- are sooooo cute!!   😁  how many do you have to farrow?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

well two gilts if he got the job done. and no these havent rooted, outside of to make a wallow they just graze.  my rabbits make all the holes in our yard lol.


----------



## GardnerHomestead

Jesusfreak101 said:


> anyways here some pictures before I forget lol oh and for those thinking about kunekune best pigs ever here a picture of our intact boar and his absolute love of kids lol he was loving all the ribs and hugs.


love the kids with the kunekunes... i need to get some of these someday


----------



## Baymule

Where in the Tyler area are you looking? Did you find anything that you liked? I can tell you that Smith county is high and so are the taxes. Wood county and Van Zandt county are better priced and lower taxes.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

currently they changed were we are looking lol  found some land near miunt pleasant looking any where really in east Texas.


----------



## Baymule

Mount Pleasant is a nice town, I think you would like it.


----------



## Bruce

Too late now I'm sure but they could have bought  property since he was in Mt. Pleasant.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Going to be saling our bucking and debating on saling one or more doelings very hard to decided as I like all three. one has a great personalitly the other two aren't as friendly but still friendly. Both dams give me three quarts every morning, one has a nicer udder and has one doeling who has awesome coloration. The other has two doelings one is dappled and is a lap goat, the twin has a partial white belly band on either side.  The question is if I keep them I would breed them for summer birthings and keep mom and grandma in winter birthing so I would have plenty of milk year round question is how many to keep lol.cookies udder and her twins.  sweethearts udder and kid


----------



## Jesusfreak101

here our buckling we are saling


----------



## GardnerHomestead

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Going to be saling our bucking and debating on saling one or more doelings very hard to decided as I like all three. one has a great personalitly the other two aren't as friendly but still friendly. Both dams give me three quarts every morning, one has a nicer udder and has one doeling who has awesome coloration. The other has two doelings one is dappled and is a lap goat, the twin has a partial white belly band on either side.  The question is if I keep them I would breed them for summer birthings and keep mom and grandma in winter birthing so I would have plenty of milk year round question is how many to keep lol.cookies udder and her twins. View attachment 81289View attachment 81288View attachment 81290View attachment 81290View attachment 81292 sweethearts udder and kidView attachment 81293View attachment 81294


Impressive udder, I have dwarves so the udder isnt as big, those look so nice to milk!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

sweethearts teats where at firsr really odd. herd has gotten better.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay so outside of the kids, homeschooling been off all this week kids weren'tfeeling well. don't know if we all had a virus or if its the extremely high mold in our area but either way i sick of seeing snot its snot okay. Lol moving on now. My husband wants me to look into opening a Dairy, I am not completely against the idea but still the legal requirements and all the work involved I am honestly one not sure about if its more then what i already do or if even manageable for me to handle. I do have some friends who like the milk but i havent been saling it. but it would help us financially. Just trying to figure it all out. And if i would have to bottle feed of if i could still dam raise kids i guess that would depend on the amount of does and the amount of milk i was to sale. I currently firgured it to be about 4 dollars a gallon of milk, in our area i know it goes for 16  a gallon which i would think is pretty high for most families to afford. What are yalls thoughts and advice? no need for tactfulness just lay it out please...


----------



## farmerjan

The state regs would have to be seriously looked at.  The better thing would be to look into a herd share or a milk share type deal. " Realmilk. com"  and  "Farm to Consumer Legal Defense Fund"  (FTCLDF) are 2 places to research for herd or cow shares.... well, goat shares.  Some states allow raw milk sales... some absolutely not... some are good with "cow shares"  some kinda turn a blind eye.... You need to really research it.  It can really help pay for the feed bills and such.  But you need to really be concerned with the cleanliness factor and such..... I wanted to do a cow share deal and then with the ankle replacement didn't.... and once the knees get done, I need to decide what I am going to do.  VA is a NO RAW MILK , uh-uhn, no how , no way.... herd shares/cow shares are a grey area and I am thinking that I may just not want to get into the hassles at this age.... wanted to have a small dairy forever.... but I'm not getting any younger and don't know if I want the aggravation.... But then again... all according to what keeps on happening in this country, herd/milk/cow shares might be a necessary thing.  

You have to know the requirements/restrictions of your state for starters.  

Co-sharing with letting the kids be dam raised may not work...... bacteria and such cannot be controlled when the babies are nursing....near as well as if the babies do not have access to the teat....
Getting the milk tested for bacteria and scc count should be required for health reasons..... I have my cows milk tested for the scc  a couple times a year just for my own use, when I am milking for the house.... just for peace of mind.


----------



## Baymule

There is a raw milk dairy near us, 100% Guernsey. They charge $12 per gallon and can’t keep up.

$4 per gallon isn’t worth your time. No less than $8, preferably $10 to $12 per gallon. People will buy it.

When we lived in Livingston, sometimes we went to a Jersey dairy in San Jancinto county, their milk was $8 per gallon, they used half gallon mason jars. Customer paid a deposit on the jars and had to bring them back or pay another deposit. People drove from Houston to buy their milk.

I’ve seen raw milk, dyed blue with cake coloring on Craigslist for  “pet” purposes only. We all know that is a ruse to skirt the law, but it meets law requirements. You might could do that to test the market.


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I am not completely against the idea but still the legal requirements and all the work involved I am honestly one not sure about if its more then what i already do or if even manageable for me to handle.


Good to think seriously about that. Given all the current chores and young children I think it would be a heavy lift to start and run a dairy.


----------



## Baymule

Maybe a few dedicated customers would be a better idea than going for a full all out dairy. If you like it, you could expand or just keep it small


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I like what all of you had said I look in ti the share thing, I know Bruce I am not sure how much extra work it would be. Baymule I agree.


----------



## Baymule

I have a few customers. They buy pork and chicken. It's enough to pay for what we consume plus a little left over. We actually do quite well on our chicken. If we grow our chicken customers, then we'll need to spend several thousand on a drum type plucker, scalder, small building for a slaughter facility per USDA specs. And that doesn't include some kind of septic for water treatment. I don't know what would be required for disposal of guts and feathers. Small meat chicken production can be USDA approved for up to 2,000 chickens or the next level is 20,000 chickens. 

Right now, we scald, pluck, gut and pack on ice under the shade of a couple of oak trees. It is time consuming doing all that by hand. Then I have to process them inside, cut and vacuum seal. We usually process 10 chickens a day, then I cut and package the next day. If we had the processing equipment and building, we could process a lot more per day AND have an air conditioner!!! 

On the pigs, we have one pig customer who gladly pays our price for excellent pork. We have the pigs processed at a USDA inspected slaughter facility. Their pig pays for all the feed and processing for both pigs. Sometimes I have as much as $50 left over! LOL But we eat for free and that is worth a lot. 

Sheep-we take the lambs to the auction. I can't get a slaughter date for them. I was doing pretty good selling the meat, but right now it's not worth the hassle. 

Yes, our farming is small, but it fits us and we are not over whelmed.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I really doubt I will do a dairy anytime soon I love my husband and I dont mind saling the eggs, produce, to some custumers and maybe do the milk share with some friends or trade them. I know a few who like it. I am just not up for a large operation with or more then what I have to milk.


----------



## Baymule

I totally get that. We are happy with our small production.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

okay so not excited about this winter weather. We. Going from highs in the mid to high 70s to highs in the mid 30s. Lows were maybe mid to high 40s and now one night is predicted as low as 17.... I am going to be winterizing everything over the next few days so i dont have a mad dash to get everything done. If you northernshave any advice how to keep from freezing.


----------



## Baymule

We are gonna be colder than you, nah, nah, nah. Got a few days of wintery mix, ice, sleet and snow. May get into single digits, lowest predicted is 10 degrees, so far. 

I cut off water faucets, I have cut off valves for each one. I disconnect the hoses and open the faucet after turning it off. I fill the horse and steer tanks, I can bust ice for them to drink. For the sheep, I bust ice in the buckets and add boiling hot water. DH boils the water on the stove. We pour it in buckets in my wagon and I roll it up to the sheep barn to melt the ice in their water. The chickens, I rotate water containers for them. Twice a day!

That's how I deal with freezing weather. You should warm up during the day enough to thaw a little. 

keep plenty of hay for the animals, digesting it will give them warmth. Bed them well so they can snuggle down and keep the wind off of them. 

Go shopping NOW, get what you and animals will need over the next week and a half. We are going to get birdseed today, got to keep the little wild birdies something to eat! LOL 

Hunker down and stay off the roads unless you like wrecks and keeping the body shops in business.


----------



## Bruce

That is pretty darn cold for you Texans!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

10degrees now ahhh


----------



## thistlebloom

We are 12F, so warmer than you!


----------



## farmerjan

Texas weather is looking horrible.  The wreck in DFW was awful from what little I have seen.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Texas weather is looking horrible.  The wreck in DFW was awful from what little I have seen.



Oh man, 133 cars, at least 6 dead. I can't imagine how many other serious injuries.

Just one area


----------



## Baymule

The 6:00 news said officers were still pulling people out of cars.

And THAT is why we stay home when it’s icy and snowy. People drive like idiots. I-20 on a good day is high speed bumper cars. Toss ice in the mix and it’s a body count.

We are iced in. Thunderstorms last night that froze, ice on everything. 28 degrees now, a ewe lambed a short while ago. I jugged mom and baby where the wind would stay off them.. Monday it it is going to be ONE degree. ONE!!


----------



## thistlebloom

That's horrendous. So glad you stayed home.


----------



## promiseacres

ACV in water lowers the freezing point just a bit. Keep grass hay in front of critters, they make heat when digesting.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Monday it it is going to be ONE degree. ONE!!


Wow, that is REALLY cold for your area! I hope there are no frozen pipes even with all your precautions. We were -4°F this morning, should be about the same tomorrow.


----------



## Baymule

That has since been revised, it is going to be freaking ZERO!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

BAYMULE that is crazy!!thanks for all the advice guys they keep changing the temp. now looking at 8 degrees.


----------



## Baymule

It took several hours to do chores this morning, hauling boiling water to sheep, chickens and dogs. Extra hay, extra feed. I am very grateful for the Carhart overalls that are too big, that my son gave me a few years ago. He had them in high school and they were too small for him. I also have flannel lined blue jeans that are great in cold wind. I layer up, it’s a wonder I can even walk! LOL LOL


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I been debating on going shopping for clothes i think my solution might just be buying several over all's not sure if getting regular pants has a purpose  at this point. Oh guess what  I need to change this title again baby number five is due Oct 15thish we find for sure when we get an ultra sound  done.


----------



## farmerjan

WELLLLLLL Congratulations are in order for #5..... hope that you can handle having so many that young.... You are a better woman than me!!!!!  BIONIC WOMAN  and WONDER WOMAN  rolled into one.    

I think a dairy is not in the plans..... you will have to milk more does just to keep your own kids in milk!!!

God Bless You...


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Congratulations  to you and your family ...I seriously  don't  know how you do it all   .God bless you


----------



## Jesusfreak101

More like needs to be in a nut house woman lol. Life around here is never slow always something to do. I love days I don't have to go anywhere. Lol my husband told me no more grocery shopping lol my deep freezer and two fridge freezers are so full nothing else will fit. My obsession  isn't cloths, shoes, jewelry or purses its food lol. Outside of maybe like potatoes and some other small things i have enough food for three to four months i might need to behave some lol.


----------



## Baymule

Awww...... a baby! When are you due? Do you know why you have 4 kids and one on the way? Because God knows the Well of Love is deep and wide in yourself and your husband. He is Blessing you with a beautiful family because He knows your children are beloved.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Your very  kind bay, and the baby is due October 15th.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Plum our last pregnant rabbit decided  to day was a good birthday.... I don't know how many kits. Do i need to bring the nesting box in and only take it out in am we getting down to 12 tonight and as low as 8 tomorrow.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Plum our last pregnant rabbit decided  to day was a good birthday.... I don't know how many kits. Do i need to bring the nesting box in and only take it out in am we getting down to 12 tonight and as low as 8 tomorrow.


If they aren't  in the wind or rain, have good shelter and mom has pulled lots of fur ,they should be ok....but if your really worried then bring them in


----------



## Mini Horses

Congrats on a new babe!   Oh, on the new kits, too.    

Wow, you sure will be busy with five.   Of course, years back, everyone had larger families.  Not so much anymore.  Y'all seem to have it together.   I suspect you will need to move soon -- or add on rooms.  Hey, you're wanting to anyway!


----------



## Baymule

If you have an automotive drop light with the aluminum shield, you can put that on top of the cage. Hope they stay warm!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

We got lots of snow.... kids enjoyed it for a bit this morning our youngest daughter didn't like it lol. Going to be taking water out to the animals. Currently we have power and water just no hot water. Turns out that even through i wrapped all the exterior pipes the interior pipes couldn't hand it. The animals aren't impressed they are all staying inside lol.


----------



## thistlebloom

At least the sun is shining!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

True some of the snow has melted but most of it is hang around and blinding... I think is the first time our snow had been so reflective  normally in the past we gotten more of an icy snow.


----------



## promiseacres

congrats on the new baby! 
I am not enjoying the extra winterry weather here in Indiana.. I'm sure you're not either. It's fun for a very short time then it's so hard. 
We have bunnies due today/tomorrow. We have heat lamps and pray for large litters. We have 7 does this week so we'll try to get 5-8 bunnies in each box


----------



## Jesusfreak101

No no I am not lol I can't imagine y'alls cold weather up there. Yeah thankfully she had 10 in total but only 9 were born alive. She currently inside the house we getting down to 9 tonight so I moving her sister into her house along with the older kits while she inside the house.


----------



## farmerjan

That is so great that your doe had her babies, nearly all alive, and that you could manage to get them inside so that the survival is much better.  No one could have predicted the miserable weather you have continues to get.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

With baby number five on the way and dh being gone alot i thinking of cutting down on my animals. Expecially said cow. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Midwife also wants me to cut back on them. Current count is 8 dairy goatd,(three adult females two in milk, 4 kids, and a buck), 2 meat goats, the heifer, three pigs, 4 adult rabbits, 18 rabbit kits, close to fourty chickens more or less, several ducks and three geese, two cats, one dog, to toads and a box full of snails long story on snails.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay so thinking out load. If i make some changes to how I feed might make it less of an issue to keep the animals. I don't know, how i feel about getting rid of them. Alot of the provide for my family and it would put a big burden if we didn't have them.  I don't know...


----------



## Baymule

Ducks and geese need water and more care than chickens. I’d put them on the cull list. Do you need 40 chickens? Get them to a manageable number, add new chicke every spring to keep the eggs coming in the winter months, butcher the 3 year old hens in the fall.

Sell the rabbits. Buy Cornish Cross chicks, raise them, slaughter and stock the freezer. No feeding or care in the winter. A lot of meat in a very short time. Then you are done until next year.

Sell or slaughter the heifer. Too much, too big for right now, later, when you aren’t pulled nine ways to Sunday and back, you can get another one.

Keep the goats. Small, manageable, your family drinks the milk and can slaughter the kids after they attain size, for meat.
Toads and snails gotta go.

Pigs. Breeding stock? Sell and replace with feeder pigs. Raise them 6 to 9 months, slaughter. Done. No pig chores for the winter. Or slaughter the ones you have now, take a rain check on pigs until next spring. You need a break from all the work you are doing.

Stocking the freezer with the fryer size rabbits you have now, the heifer and pigs will provide for your family until next spring when you will better be able to make the decisions on how to proceed. Slaughter the ducks and geese too. Fill the freezers and tend to YOU, your coming BABY and your children.

You have overloaded yourself. Time to unload, enjoy the fruits of your labors and concentrate on what is most important.

Maybe I sound a little harsh, you asked and I gave a third party answer. You know I always shoot straight and would never say or do anything to hurt you. You are at a crossroads and you need to reduce the workload on YOU. If Momma goes down, the whole family falls apart. You are the glue holding it all together. If you don’t take care of yourself then you can’t take care of anybody else.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

X 2 what @Baymule said, great advice


----------



## Baymule

@Jesusfreak101 have you made any decisions on this? I know you are rolling it around. You don't make huge changes without considering everything.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

As  of right now we going to stay as is for the most part. Changing about goin in the pen with the cow and the goats she with to just throwing feed over. Dh would like to hold on to the animals. As they provide self sufficiency and he want us to be that. For now i working put what the kids can help more with and he going to be helping as well so as long as that continues the animals are fine. My oldest has been helping with the pigs and rabbits, boys help with the birds and garden.  Dh has been helping with the feed and learning to milk lol.


----------



## Baymule

I am glad that the responsibility is getting spread around. For the longest, you have shouldered most of it all. With your husband being gone so much, he relied on you to hold down the home front and you have done an admirable job of it. With him pitching in and the older kids helping, your family is pulling together as a team. That is what family is supposed to be, but few achieve it. Congratulations on well raised children and a husband that recognizes that being a Father and a Husband is more than bringing home a paycheck.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

To be honest i think most of it was my fault for never actually asking and just doing the jobs that needed to be done.


----------



## farmerjan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> To be honest i think most of it was my fault for never actually asking and just doing the jobs that needed to be done.


It is easy to "just do it myself"..... and sometimes  it is necessary for time saving too.  But the kids are getting a little bigger and older so they can help do the things that are within their capabilities.  
It is great that your DH is helping more too.  Agree with what @Baymule  said....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Making beef enchiladas for dinner found a new recipe hoping turns out similar to the Mexican restaurants that I been craving but with it being ten dollars for two enchiladas that pretty expensive the add that we have six mouths thats insanity.


----------



## Bruce

Let us know how they work out. If good maybe I can get it added to the spreadsheet on BYC. They have 2 for chicken enchiladas but none for beef.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Will do


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Here the recipe I got it from pintrest so far the gravy taste right. 1lb ground beef
1/3 cup chopped onion
3 Tbls chili powder 
2 teaspoon cumin
1tsp garlic powder
1/2 tsp oregano 
1/4 tsp cayenne pepper (optional)
1/4 cup flour 
2 cups chicken broth
cook the beef and onion together after browned add spices. after mixing that stir in the flour then add the chicken broth and let simmer 
i added on 8oz can of tomato paste. also this recipe is orginally for cheese enchiladas and i am changing it for beef.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Her first time using this to walk.


----------



## Baymule

She looks so joyful! She is a happy baby.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

She is very much so lol she rarely fuses unless the other three take a toy away or she wants more food lol


----------



## thistlebloom

That's a cute picture. You can just about hear her laughing!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Today is my youngest son Josiah third birthday I be making a white cake for him. He wanted pancakes for breakfast. They slept in and he demanded cuddle time so running behind on everything. Last night honestly was rough morning sickness has kicked in not thrilled. Kids will be doing school and maybe making playdoh later. I got to clean the house today as well. Mmm need to get lard rendering and need to decide what's for dinner maybe hamburgers and fries its one of josiah favorites.


----------



## thistlebloom

Happy Birthday Josiah!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

He says thank you.


----------



## farmerjan

Cute!!!! Happy birthday to him from VA also!


----------



## Baymule

What a handsome young man! Tell him Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So decided to wether the buckling and grow him out for meat. Need to process 4 roosters, three ducks, one rabbit. Will have 8 more bunnies to process in another four weeks, also will have another litter ready about a month later and have three does due around March 25-30th. Pigs still haven't popped getting annoyed about that need
some pork growing. One looks like she has milk but what do i know... The other who knows. If we don't get piglets soon i have to get the checked by a vet to see what's wrong. Have three goats due in june-july. Also looking to get incubators again. Need the garden weeded and planted. Also work on organizing the house and getting the girls moved to their room, and need to set up a sewing area again. Always seems like there something to do lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Please keep my father and family in prayers. My grandmother is going home today. (She been very sick and on a ventilator and as she requested before being put on it she asked for five days max unless she made improvements. She hasn't so they taking her off of it)


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Please keep my father and family in prayers. My grandmother is going home today. (She been very sick and on a ventilator and as she requested before being put on it she asked for five days max unless she made improvements. She hasn't so they taking her off of it)


Will do for sure, ....so sorry  your family is going through this difficult  time


----------



## NEWCOMER

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I try to stay busy.


You TRY to stay busy? YOU are busy. If only I was that busy.


----------



## NEWCOMER

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Please keep my father and family in prayers. My grandmother is going home today. (She been very sick and on a ventilator and as she requested before being put on it she asked for five days max unless she made improvements. She hasn't so they taking her off of it)


SENDING HUGS:


----------



## farmerjan

You and your family are in my thoughts also.  It is hard to watch loved family members decline.  My mom is in late stages of Alzheimers now,  my father is losing some of his grip on life and it is hard to see even from a distance.  I hope that if she cannot improve that she peacefully passes to be with her Lord, and not suffer.


----------



## Bruce

Thinking of you and your family JF. Hard time I'm sure but I'm glad they can honor her wishes.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thank you all. She been suffering with copd and other issues for a long time.


----------



## Baymule

Prayers for you, your family and your grandmother.


----------



## promiseacres

Praying for you and your family.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Grandmother funeral is Tuesday won't be able to make it.from what I been told she passed away in her sleep as they had her sedated. She was ready. 
On other news dh is busy with work. He loving it for the most part lol. I am constantly busy here trying to reorganize what I can hopefully will make my life easier. Pigs yard got expanded yesterday. Unforantly the garden didn't get worked on but going to get everything ready as much as i can. DH wants to use the tractor to till the ground this time so we see how that goes. The raised beds i be tilling today. Still need to kill birds might do that instead.... lot to think about.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay we are at dq needed food was starving. As soon as they done eating ice cream will be happening. Got most of the cleaning done just need to fold/hang/put up laundry and clean my bed room. The work on the middle room for the girls and the house is done. I be outside this weekend and have to just keep up been doing some spring cleaning next week I work on cleaning walls and cabinets.... And maybe windows we see.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Finally started processing some animals got only rabbit that was ready processed my first time. I would say it went well. Still have four rooster and three stakes to do. Not sure if i get them done today or not. Need to go get lumber and a few other things done...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Our sweet cat  Pheobe passed away today. While I processed the rabbit she was demanding some of it and she got the heart and some of her other favorite parts. I went inside for awhile made lunch ect. Went back on processed one rooster and called Pheobe to give her the parts she likes. She didn't come which is odd but the kids kept looking for her as i put up the bird and they found her under the house. She lived to be 13 years old. She was a great hunter would kill snakes of all kinds, Rats, birds, lizards. If i had found a rat or mouse around and called her it was dead in no time. It's going to be odd with her gone.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I'm  sorry Pheobe passed away, ... sounds like she had a very happy and content life with you and your family...big hugs to you ...you have had some sad losses  recently


----------



## Baymule

I'm so sorry about your cat. At least she got her favorite treats, it doesn't get much better than that. She will be missed.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thank yall. Kids decorated her grave plan to plant flowers there.


----------



## Bruce

I'm sorry about Phoebe. Sounds like she had a good life and swift end. No drawn out illness for her.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So havent posted on my owm thread in awhile. Lets seee... not much nee going on. All three rabbit does have had their kits. Two had seven, one of sugars died even after transfering over to snowball who always has plently of milk. Sugar can only handle six kits more then that and they are skinny and generally die. Plum had six. So in total of living kits we have 19. I be keeping a few of snowballs does kits for more breeders. Then sugars and plums will be sold or processed. Eventually i need a new buck as walter will be the father of most of my does all but snowball. 
Goats. Going to be keeping the the doeling kids and processibg the buckling who has been wethered. Panda is getting some milk in her udder first due date is in june second is in July we see when she goes also my two meat does are also due around then as well. We see how this all turns out. The pigs well one looks to have alot of milk now and her vulva is swollen we see if she finally gives us piglets and the other i am not sure if she is or isnt pregnant we see. Stella killed our gander them other day so now i only have two females both are going to a new home. We been talking about getting rid of them for awhile this just gave us the push for it. I think i finally got a head count  on the dang chickens possible 26 maybe 30 they wont sit still. Once we get them moved into the new coop i know the exact number. Ducks will also be housed with the chickens until we build them a coop. Got the rabbit houses cleaned out and need to clean out goat and pig houses next. My own house as well it so pretty outside i whether be out there but homeschool calls and so does house work and i need to go get some ice and drop off those two geese.... sighs always alot to do.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Can you access where the chickens roost at night without freaking them out and take a picture while they are on the roosts? I find it's easier to count from a picture so they aren't moving around and causing confusion.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Yes unforantly they dont all sleep ib one coop or one area at them moment i have some who sleep else where.


----------



## Baymule

Chicken math, who needs to count them anyway? LOL


----------



## Bruce

I do!! Count them every night to make sure everyone is in the coop before I close up the barn.


----------



## GardnerHomestead

I only take inventory of mine every week or so, but i dont include chicks, roosters, or meat birds... just laying hens. The rest dont count


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol i dont count the roosters or chicks. One of my daughter bantams found away into the subflooring of the house and is nesting as soon as her brood comes out the hole will be fixed. Little lady our calf came up with the herd and she back in with the goats she was acting like she was starving. I doubt she was but i don't  like her out right now certian people are cranky and i am not letting them in the pasture for now. Will be getting a round bale asap doubt the goats will eat but she will. One of the geese looks to may have gone broody on a small clutch of eggs might  keep them for now. Personally i like goose. Lots to think about on that. Need to clean some more today and school.... putting dd2 down for nap and hopefully get ds2 down for nap as well.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Looks like this farm is done for the temporary. Which i dont like one bit. But its life and life goes on. I keep trying to rememeber its not quiting its just a short time before we back on a farm and it will have our name on it. Not sure what else can be said on this.
So moving on lol.
Lucy Dd1 caught some virus no clue what but has fever and her stomach was off and on upset. And she had a head ache and been tired. So far no one else has it. However they all seem abnormally tired but that could be growth and me wearing them out mmm. Anyways besides that as some know i sold some animals have others posted and if they dont sale to the auction they go. Cant take piggies to market they expecting and same for some goats.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Looks like this farm is done for the temporary. Which i dont like one bit. But its life and life goes on. I keep trying to rememeber its not quiting its just a short time before we back on a farm and it will have our name on it. Not sure what else can be said on this.
> So moving on lol.
> Lucy Dd1 caught some virus no clue what but has fever and her stomach was off and on upset. And she had a head ache and been tired. So far no one else has it. However they all seem abnormally tired but that could be growth and me wearing them out mmm. Anyways besides that as some know i sold some animals have others posted and if they dont sale to the auction they go. Cant take piggies to market they expecting and same for some goats.


I'm sorry the animals are going but you should be able to save up faster for the new place with a smaller feed bill. Please don't disappear on us, we like hearing your adventures. I hope the kids feel better soon!


----------



## Baymule

Yes, animals or not, you are family here and we expect to hear from you!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

No problem i have to get my animal fix somewhere. Lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Pretty sure we gping to be just taking the goats and pigs to auction. If the rabbits dont go then i end up fatting them up and freezing them. The gesse and duck hens are on hold to go to my friends house. Need to call  my other friend about the chickens and calf.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Been trying to catch up on cleaning and start going through things. Need to hit heb and meat market. Both can wait till dh is home this weekend.


----------



## Baymule

You need your own place and not a needs to be burned mobile home that is falling in around you. You have made the best of it, but that and family dynamics just get to be too much. I’m with you all the way on this decision, you gotta do what is best for that beautiful family you have. Hang in there, you will have your own place and can have animals again. Are y’all looking in any particular area?


----------



## Beekissed

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> I'm sorry the animals are going but you should be able to save up faster for the new place with a smaller feed bill. Please don't disappear on us, we like hearing your adventures. I hope the kids feel better soon!


Agree!!!!  Been missing hearing from you!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

For now we going to rent close by so that i can have my midwife and also but we like bastrop and east texas for land. So we end up eventually in that area.plus i need to be able to harevst all those  veggies in the garden lol. Gonna be working on cleaning house and going through laundry and putting toys and extra cloths in the inclosed trailer.  Going to auction this weekend tp drop off goats, a friend is interested in buying the calf and chickens. Another friend is possibly interested in the pigs we see. Going to look at houses this weekend as well. The kids are outside  while i putting  up groceries also going to put baby down for her nap soon. I probably fill up a small pool for the older three and let them play in it while i work  on the house.


----------



## River Buffaloes

farmerjan said:


> Semen will cost $25-50, and then the service which will be about the same if they don't have to travel too far.


That's a lot of money for something that is not guaranteed. We only have to pay like 2$ and where government semen is available there's just a token fee. We used to have sacrificial bulls released by the villagers as an offering to a Hindu goddess, but the tigers and leopards from the neighboring wildlife sanctuary always get them nowadays. We personally prefer natural service and believe it or not there's a caste whose job is to provide bull services to farmers.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Baymule said:


> There is a raw milk dairy near us, 100% Guernsey. They charge $12 per gallon and can’t keep up.
> 
> $4 per gallon isn’t worth your time. No less than $8, preferably $10 to $12 per gallon. People will buy it.
> 
> When we lived in Livingston, sometimes we went to a Jersey dairy in San Jancinto county, their milk was $8 per gallon, they used half gallon mason jars. Customer paid a deposit on the jars and had to bring them back or pay another deposit. People drove from Houston to buy their milk.
> 
> I’ve seen raw milk, dyed blue with cake coloring on Craigslist for  “pet” purposes only. We all know that is a ruse to skirt the law, but it meets law requirements. You might could do that to test the market.



Wow then they are really scamming people on Buffalo's milk!!! Most of the Buffalo dairies in the US sell their milk directly to cheese companies, like the one in Colorado that is operated by Colorado Correctional Industries. I don't quite remember the name. Some like one in Maine and a certain Mr Phil Giglio of Texas sells only Buffalo milk products.

Those in California, Colorado, New Jersey, New York and Pennsylvania do sell milk, but they demand a lot of money for their milk. Here's the price list of one from Pennsylvania and it's not even the most expensive.


----------



## River Buffaloes

Jesusfreak101 said:


> With baby number five on the way and dh being gone alot i thinking of cutting down on my animals. Expecially said cow. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Midwife also wants me to cut back on them. Current count is 8 dairy goatd,(three adult females two in milk, 4 kids, and a buck), 2 meat goats, the heifer, three pigs, 4 adult rabbits, 18 rabbit kits, close to fourty chickens more or less, several ducks and three geese, two cats, one dog, to toads and a box full of snails long story on snails.



You can sell the snails to your local French restaurant.


----------



## Bruce

River Buffaloes said:


> Here's the price list of one from Pennsylvania and it's not even the most expensive.


 

I guess since it is a rare specialty product people pay a lot. They aren't even close to the NYC people that pay big money for things. I wonder how they manage to sell it.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Goat milk near us goes for 16-18 dollars a gallon. I imagine buffaloes are hard to source here. 
Goats are going today about to load them and take them. The auction house is making an expection for us as they dont normally accept animals on the weekends. So thats very nice of them.  Pigs will have to go to a different auction as this one doesnt take pigs. Dh wants to look at house today and around noon the cow will hopefully go. And most if not all chickens as well.


----------



## Baymule

This has got to be hard for you. Big hugs my friend.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

They didnt come today they are coming tomorrow instead. Went to look at house two were no and one we liked will be looking at more soon. Packed some more today, this is gonna take awhile lol.


----------



## Baymule

Center, Shelby County, TX House for sale Property ID: 409896128 | LandWatch
					

OLDER 4/2 BRICK HOME, CA/CH, LARGE DEN WITH FP, TWO LIVING AREAS, EXTRA LARGE CARPORT, MAKES FOR A GREAT PLACE TO BBQ AND HAVE FAMILY OVER, ALSO HAS A WORKSHOP ON A SLAB, POND, AND HAS 20 ACRES OF LAN




					www.landwatch.com
				




I found y’all a house and 20 acres to buy!
When you get ready to buy, look at Far East Texas, in counties along the Louisiana border. There are some deals to be found.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bay you should become a real estate agent.

There's a lot of potential there....about 15 acres of trees to cut!!   Talk about lost kids!

The house needs some updates, much is paint, etc.   That sink swirly and awful wallpaper makes you dizzy    And some serious yard work.  But, I'd buy something like that and revamp.  Not so sure about general location...that's a research thing for buyers.

Look out, I'm sure more will come.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol maybe next year after his job has been established for two years lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I hate packing the kids are hovering over my boxes i am going to loose my already lost mind.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Baymule said:


> Center, Shelby County, TX House for sale Property ID: 409896128 | LandWatch
> 
> 
> OLDER 4/2 BRICK HOME, CA/CH, LARGE DEN WITH FP, TWO LIVING AREAS, EXTRA LARGE CARPORT, MAKES FOR A GREAT PLACE TO BBQ AND HAVE FAMILY OVER, ALSO HAS A WORKSHOP ON A SLAB, POND, AND HAS 20 ACRES OF LAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.landwatch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found y’all a house and 20 acres to buy!
> When you get ready to buy, look at Far East Texas, in counties along the Louisiana border. There are some deals to be found.


Omg, Bay, if hubby ever convinces me to move out of CA, I'd love to have you help us find a house. Drooling over those 20 acres..



Jesusfreak101 said:


> I hate packing the kids are hovering over my boxes i am going to loose my already lost mind.


Hang in there!  Can you give them a job to distract them? Maybe "help" you pack some stuff in boxes? Or draw a picture of what's in the boxes to attach to the side?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

two are outside now one down for a nap the other one is snacking lol. their job of helping to clean didnt last long. they tend to love boxes and is hard to keep them away from them


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i am not sure renting is worth it at this rate😩 . there a so many more hoops to jump through now days since we are self employed.


----------



## Beekissed

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Omg, Bay, if hubby ever convinces me to move out of CA, I'd love to have you help us find a house. Drooling over those 20 acres..
> 
> 
> Hang in there!  Can you give them a job to distract them? Maybe "help" you pack some stuff in boxes? Or draw a picture of what's in the boxes to attach to the side?


That's perfect, Bay!!!!  Let them draw pics or write ledgers of what's in each box!   So many times that would have come in handy when I moved or even packed things away for storage, but didn't have the time to sit and do it myself.   Put them youngin's to work!!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

some pictures of the kids they grown so much. Will be getting my ultra sound done on the 29th of may so thats exciting.


----------



## Baymule

You have beautiful kids.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

thank you lol i am biased they are my favorite little people lol


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Is that your 20 week ultrasound? Are you planning to learn the gender?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

yup it is and yes i am i have no patience for that lol plus how can i be ready if i dont know well i know i can lol i just like to know lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

darn fire ants keep spraying and they keep coming. plan to destory them.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

stupid dishes are still hanging around. kids seem to be on a mission to keep me from cleaning.


----------



## farmerjan

Nothing more fun than a BIG MUD PUDDLE !!! to play in.  Looks like they are having a great time with finding the turtle.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol they were fithly by the time they came home with daddy lol even he was muddy.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

ah life i quit trying to plan or think of where this might go lol. i hate roller coasters after all i live one. dh is on the war path to get out. we see how quickly it happens. mostly i spend my day cleaning, keeping the kids safe and trying to stay sane pretty sure thats a lost cause. along with teaching, gardening and tending the animals that are left. with out the ten goat and the cow in the paddock the grass has taken over and the pigs and geese cant keep up lol. so less feeding for them when they have tons of food to eat.(kunekune are grazers they love grass the weirdos). Dh didnt finish the coop still so the dang birds got into the garden yet again and ate my swiss chard and spanich the butts. debating about planting it again but all depends on moving. also if we move i digging up my plants and taking them with me if i can.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

first harvest of the season. expecting more rain the plants have gone nuts.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

more rain today and more expected over the next two weeks. waiting to hear back on something which might mean we moving after all. Dh is hoping to hear back some time today we shall see. Kids are doing school while two are down napping. sitting here ready to discipline a little girl who wants to take all day on one subject because its raining and life is boring at 8 when it rains. mommy cant stay here forever and do school when house needs to be cleaned and dinner will need to be made. Also will be baking some muffins today and maybe some biscuits and some other quick easy meal things if there is time.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

got more squash in today along with zucchine make chococlate zucchine cake and fried yellow squash.


----------



## Baymule

Sounds delicious!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

more pictures of the garden


----------



## Baymule

Super nice garden! Nothing better than fresh food out of the garden!


----------



## GardnerHomestead

Your gonna have squash forever! looks delicious. I put in 3 squash plants and that's probably more than enough for us. squash is my favorite. kids not so much lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

mine will eat it raw. and we have the squash bore caterpillars every year. they killed two plants sp far but thats more then enough for me to say they must all die. got bt will be spraying tonight along with some fish emiosion to help the plants recover some and i be using epson salt for the tomatos. and everything will be getting soapy water from now on.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Did you get to learn if you are having a boy or girl? Your garden looks great! Sorry the bugs are attacking, I'm dealing with a ton of pincher bugs here, there's holes in a lot of leaves and they completely mowed down most of the seedlings I started.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

i find out this saturday. we had to cancel the last appointment. look in to bt different strains kill different evil insect but dont harm the good insects and is a nature pest killer.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

three quart jars and five pint(one wasnt canned not enough room in water canner and i already started eating that one lol)  yellow squash and zucchini pickles so yummy.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

more for my memory but i sprayed every plant in the garden. so we see how they look in a few days.


----------



## Baymule

Those look good! What is your recipe?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

this is another time this has happened i start getting everything ready to pressure can get the jars filled and got to put them in and the weight has vanished...... four kids and one frustrated mother. have three more ordered they be here tomorrow so jars are now in the fridge and i heat them up tomorrow and can once the weights are here.


----------



## farmerjan

Stick the weights in the top shelf of the medicine cabinet that hopefully is where the kids can't get to ti... or stick them in the freezer in a plastic bag where the kids would be very unlikely to look.... or your underwear drawer????


----------



## Baymule

I store the weight in the canner, but I don’t have helpers. Lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

thats where mine was i was scared i would forget where i hid it. and it was in a cabnient where i store other pots and pans the kids normally never go in there. ended up taking everything out and started cleaning it. then we had to run errands and this morning i need to go drop a tire off for dh to get a flat fixed. so i finish it off later. also plan to get the new green leafy veggie seeds in the ground. i think i am gonna hold off on the green beans for now and plant them for fall so that they dont die from the heat.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Its a BOY!! he was doing flips during the ultra sound. lol


----------



## Baymule

Congratulations on the baby boy!


----------



## farmerjan

Congrats,   as long as the baby is healthy, then that is the most important thing.  At this point your daughter is getting old enough that she probably wouldn't "enjoy" a sister with the age difference.  There is nearly 11 years between me and my sister so it was more like a new generation than having a sister that I could grow up with,,,, I got married when she was only 7.... but my 2 brothers were only a couple years behind me....  we joke that she was a "mistake" as parents had wanted to stop at 3... but she was a good baby and except for "invading my room"  as a baby, I didn't mind her because she was an easy baby and smart little kid.


----------



## Bruce

FIL's sister was born in 1909, he was born in 1925. She was off at boarding school when he wa born.
You can be he was a surprise. His father was 64 though his mother was in her 40s. His closest sibling is his sister, now 103, was born in 1917. She's now survived through 2 major pandemics. Not many can say that.



Jesusfreak101 said:


> Its a BOY!! he was doing flips during the ultra sound. lol


Maybe he is ticklish.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

lol probaby is but he tends to wiggle non stop lol. Dd1 is 7yrs older then her sister but she actually wants more girls lol. she doesnt seem to mind the age difference and goes out of her way to play with her younger sister. they all excited about it being a boy funny enough they all thought it was a girl lol.


----------



## GardnerHomestead

Congrats!!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thank you, so far this week is going decently well. my tomatoe have tomatos the peppers are  growing hopefully wont be long before i have peppers.  lots of sunflowers are developong blooms only one has flowered but thats okay. got my garden improvements planned. dh isnt all that excited about the extra work lol or money lol but he did say he was okay with me spending as much was need lol bad thing to say to me lol. between seeds jars and ect this could be expensive i behave as much as i can. Looking into buying a smaller piece of land then we want in the end but enough that we can get out of here and still have goats, pigs, chickens, ducks, geese and some turkeys along with a garden and a small orachard. looking at building a tiny house to began with enough that we can have a decent place to live and call our own.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

need to spray the bt again this time they after my pumkins so going to take care of that.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Darn chickens stole two watermelons... ended up letting them put if the new coop. They had stopped laying as soon as they got out they started right back up.. we lost one goose last month and three ducks and five goslings assuned the goslings and ducks had gotten taken  when out in pasture. Then on goose hen went missing from her paddock and the her buddy that was sitting on eggs. Might explain why the chickens refused to lay eggs and the remaining ducks are staying close to the house. Gonna fix that fencing to make sure nothing going through or under and will fix the electric fence if needed before we put the chickens back out there. 
Outside a few holes also in one pumpkin they have left everything else alone. Need to plant some more seeds and maybe can some more yellow squash pickles and freeze some more squash for the winter months. Also need to work on some sewing projects and i plan on making a toddle mattress and having dh make the frame. Then start on christmas presents for the kids. Also thinking of making some maternity clothes for myself and a few other things for the kids.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Some pictures from the garden. A hen went broody. Oh and chick count my hens hatch out 8 all still running around i think havent paid to much attention to them.19 meat birds 9 delewares still alive 21 buff orpingtons,  newly add (more one dollar chicks) 10 lavender orpingtons, and 10 amberlink chicks.  Might have gone chick crazy lol. Also have 25 perkin duckling and 6 cambell and 3 rouen ducklings.


----------



## farmerjan

Is that colorful "worm" that looks like it is on the dill, a monarch larvae?  Not a tomato hornworm.....It's pretty, so hope it is from a beneficial.....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Its a dill caterpillar. They become black swallow tail butterflies which is one of my favorites.


----------



## farmerjan

Oh, thanks.  I did look up Monarch butterflies, and their caterpillar is somewhat similar.  NEAT.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Round belly does not work well for tilling with pick axe.... so many seed packs its a good thing i have till the end of august to plant most of them. I just got one pack of corn done seven rows and hot sore and uncomfortable. My arms and legs are fine just the belly and back complaining. Oh well need to hydrate clean house some and cook dinner. Also picked up meat and did a list of how many lbs of each and how much each meal cost to get through dhs head that he needs to get use to chicken quarters since they are .89lb and using 2-3 lbs every meal is alot cheaper then any other meat we have in our area. Dh finally fixed the mower so yay there and he going to work on the kids bunk bed and get it done this weekend if he wants to live lol. We have a queen bed and when the three youngers pile in my bed it i cant sleep. So that has gotta change. Not much new this week. Sunflowers are almost ready to harvest and once they are i plant corn there instead. Also plant more sunflowers else where. Have some acorn squash thats finally almost ready to harvest along with some pumkins anf canterlope. Tomatoes have started getting red and coming in along with greens. Peppers are about to start flowering cant wait. Between now anf end of august this is my seed list to get done. 3 Sweet corn, 4popping corn, 4flour corn, 4peas, 5carrots, 4beets, 2green onions,2 some herbs that i cant rememeber... i think thats it... might be more i know dd1 also has some flower packs that i need to plant but dont remember what or how many... the new yellow squash plants, zuchini, cucumber, green beans, 9 types of greens are doing well and wont belong before i can harvest from them. Funny thing is i planted the zuchini and squash because the other plants started dieing then something changed now and they are doing well. The dang chickens dug up two or three types of greens and along with my extra egg plant.... one rooster is going to go he the one i mainly see in the garden eating things so he got to go.


----------



## Baymule

Meat is getting expensive. The steer we raised, cost of steer, feed, hay and processing, came in at $3 per pound. We split it with our DD and family. We figure a steer every other year will keep us in beef. We have been keeping a whole hog for ourselves each year, but with the beef, will probably only keep a half, so will split one with DD. Haha, just sold a half to one of DDs friends, so looks like we will split a half hog between us. Plus all the CCX chickens in the freezer.

At some point, y’all will get your own place and you will be able to raise your own meat.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Oh, thanks.  I did look up Monarch butterflies, and their caterpillar is somewhat similar.  NEAT.


This article details the difference
Regardless they are both attractive butterflies and caterpillars.


----------



## farmerjan

Thanks @Bruce... interesting about the similarities in the caterpillars.  I guess the reason we have alot of the black swallowtail butterfies is the over abundance of "queen anne's lace"  or wild carrot that we have here.  It is quite the weed in this area so they have plenty to eat....I guess I will be a little less critical of it as long as it stays out of the hayfields.....


----------



## Deecarter

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Hello all, I a mother of three. My oldest (my daughter)will be five come March 29, my second( my son) child is 2 and my newest addition (son) is five days old. We have a small herd of three goats, two does Lilly and Daisy, and our buck Buck lol( my husband named him because he looked like a deer). Lilly has finally kidded she gave birth the same day I did the best lol. She won't feed her kid but she take care of him otherwise, she also kicks while being milked with a milk machine however she some what ok with hand milking unless something is under her to catch the milk. Daisy due sometime in june- early July. We also have rabbits two does might add two more one for and one buck still debating. We also have three breeding geese(3 others will be processed), 24chickens(4 meat birds waiting to be processed), four ducks (3hens, one Drake), 3 turkey hens (waiting to get a Tom). We also have fish and two cats. My daughter loves the ducks, my two year old loves the geese which try to hiss at everyone but him its funny how terrified the gander is of him he won't even his in his direction just runs all Joshua does is chase him lol. I am hoping to get my garden started soon once I able. I can't wait to have most of my groceries out the back door lol. We trying to buy some land as well after that I am looking at cows, sheep, pigs,and bees I might be farm obsessed lol. I homeschooling our oldest Lucy, and will the other two as well as you can guess I am a stay at home mom. I also like baking lol. I try to stay busy.


You certainly are busy!  Congratulations on the new baby!  Where do you live?  I have a kicker too.  I bought some hobbles from Caprine Supply.  They aren't expensive and work very, very well.


----------



## Bruce

I have way too much Queen Anne's Lace! It takes over the lawn and the pasture area. I hope the butterflies find something else to eat (we do have a lot of flowering plants) because I'm on a mission to keep the QAL from going to seed.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

City ordience of a town we looking at moving to says you can have no more the one litter of chickens... called and asked the stupid question of what number is a litter of chickens was told a momma and her chicks....


----------



## farmerjan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> City ordience of a town we looking at moving to says you can have no more the one litter of chickens... called and asked the stupid question of what number is a litter of chickens was told a momma and her chicks....


Talk about people not knowing what they are talking about.... a "litter of chickens"  NOT where you want to go.....


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> City ordience of a town we looking at moving to says you can have no more the one litter of chickens... called and asked the stupid question of what number is a litter of chickens was told a momma and her chicks....


Definitely not a town you want to move to even if they weren't clueless. You would have serious farm animal restrictions. In fact if they only allow 1 "litter" of chickens, they probably don't allow any other farm animals.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Jesusfreak101 said:


> City ordience of a town we looking at moving to says you can have no more the one litter of chickens... called and asked the stupid question of what number is a litter of chickens was told a momma and her chicks....


So, no adult chickens allowed? Or are they anti-heat lamp? Sounds like a good place to avoid..


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So far dh is stuck on a house we found in that area its 3000 sq foot home for 70,000 granted i cant remember the lot size but its not an acre i dont think. Either way we see what happens.


----------



## Bruce

Won't be having much for animals OR gardens maybe??



Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> So, no adult chickens allowed?


Only the mama and her litter


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> City ordience of a town we looking at moving to says you can have no more the one litter of chickens... called and asked the stupid question of what number is a litter of chickens was told a momma and her chicks....


So buy a hen and 20 chicks. That’s a litter.


----------



## Bruce

And you can do that every year right?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

BAYMULE that what i told dh earlier i told him dont they know a chicken can hatch out 20 chicks lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay so not much happening today. Apparently i am sore from what not sure but what ever. Going to vacuum floor and do the laundry. I be making dinner thinking nacho but first i need  see if we have chips. Oh and checked on little lady(our heifer) (she been out with the herd) well she still allows me to touch her everywhere and also allows me to lift her feet. Talking to dh about fencing off a section in front of our house for her so that i can work with her to get her on trained for milking. I doubt will get much milk but i be thrilled either way.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Something reach into the coop and stole a chicks wing.... but left the wing i assume the pigs heard the chicks screaming and came running. Our pigs have chased off other predators from chicks before they tend to like chicks allowing them  to sleep on top of them and ect.


----------



## Bruce

Very rude!!! And the chicken didn't bleed to death in the process?

Probably a coon.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I was surprised it was alive and running around and that the others didnt try to eat it. I put blue kota on it we see if it lives. One of our meat chicks.


----------



## Baymule

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I was surprised it was alive and running around and that the others didnt try to eat it. I put blue kota on it we see if it lives. One of our meat chicks.


No Buffalo wing(s) from that one!


----------



## farmerjan

Coon most likely as @Bruce  said... could be a possum as they are fairly dexterous with their "hands too"... but I would bet on a coon.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Cleaning, laundry organizing, homeschool, catch a rooster and lock his butt in with the meat birds or just chop his head off and process him.... not sure which i feel up to. He can stop eating the fuirt and veg of of the garden most everyone else goes for bugs not him. Dh is at work so between kids, dog and me we should be able to grab him. I see rooster dinner ahead. Anyways need to get ribs in crock pot and get cheese grated for dinner for mac and cheese. Getting tomatoes but not enough to can at once seo will feeeze and can when have enough. Might also start a garden jounal to figure out how many plants of each we need so when we get our own place i'll know.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay well didnt get to the rooster yesterday. Dh needed our help to trim some tree branches that were hitting his trailer unloaded. Was looking out at the garden and there he is trying to teach two hens to eat the produce... he gonna go. Also eggs have been going missing. One hen i know is eating them but not sure which it is yet sp far she only eats one so not sure whats up with that. But the other day instead of collects close to 24 my dd1 only found four eggs. So thinking snake which means i am back to collecting out of caution until we find out whats happening. Gonna spray foe squash bugs and caterpillars this evening. Need my plants to produce. Also need to plant some more which means dh has build a new coop this weekend and kids and i will attach 2x4 to the cattle pannel to keep them in front paddock with the pigs.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay this day is being dramatic. One of the young heifers looks like our heifers twin is in labor and the calf is stuck and dead. She still pushing have a vet coming at six maybe. Depends if they still needed at that point. There are two feet now and a nose. Calf is slightly on its side. Dh wont be home till late so not helpful there. His grandparents have someone they know coming out and if they can get the calf out great if not boo. Will probably set up a pen for her and bring our heifer up as company and lock them both together to keep an eye on her incase we can get the calf out... also stray dog was harrasing her ran off if it comes back its going to be shot. I dont know if this heifer is ours to or not thats been up in air. If the vet makes it out here. Poor girl looks misserable. His grandma talking about getting out of cattle anfd seperating everything out we see.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Okay this day is being dramatic. One of the young heifers looks like our heifers twin is in labor and the calf is stuck and dead. She still pushing have a vet coming at six maybe. Depends if they still needed at that point. There are two feet now and a nose. Calf is slightly on its side. Dh wont be home till late so not helpful there. His grandparents have someone they know coming out and if they can get the calf out great if not boo. Will probably set up a pen for her and bring our heifer up as company and lock them both together to keep an eye on her incase we can get the calf out... also stray dog was harrasing her ran off if it comes back its going to be shot. I dont know if this heifer is ours to or not thats been up in air. If the vet makes it out here. Poor girl looks misserable. His grandma talking about getting out of cattle anfd seperating everything out we see.


If the calf gets pulled and the cow is ok, do you have a contact for a bottle calf or fresh calf you could graft onto the cow? Poor thing.


----------



## farmerjan

Any updates? 
 I cannot offer any suggestions since you are expecting, and your DH is not there.... the sooner the heifer's problems were seen to the better.  If she quits pushing, and the longer they wait, then she will get dry and the pull will be that much harder.  She should be given oxytocin to get the contractions going again, and the calf needs to be pulled asap..... by someone who knows what to do and to get it wiggled around to try to get it to pass easier...

If this heifer has been running out loose, you are not in any position to try to graft a calf on her.  She will not be calm enough to work with, if you haven't been handling her,  and with your condition, you are not in any position to be messing around with her.   Since she is young, it would be better for her to dry up so she can grow more... and hopefully breed back, to calve at a better age. 
Sadly, you know that the family talks all the time about "doing something" ... and everytime you get your hopes up they change their minds.  You really are right to want out and find something else.... Unless it is in black and white, written right in front of you and notarized and recorded, then there is no guarantee they will hold to anything they talk about doing.  It is too much stress on you at this time in your life.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay well they got the calf out. I am glad i wasnt there for it they did in a way i being me see a cruel for the heifers sake. They tied her to a truck abd tied the calf to a different truck and pulled and wiggled the calf. They gave her anitbiotics and called it good. I offered to put her in the paddock so she would be safe and would be able to heal eith out dogs, coyotes or bulls but that was declined. Dh says its their animal and he right he also says there a difference in his opipion of farms and rancher. Farmers care for every animal and rancher who care for the majority... i dont know almost everyone i talk to cares for each but lets just say their animal husbandry is nothing to be happy about. Dh said they have never seperated the young heifers from the bull just make me mad and sad for the animals.


----------



## Baymule

I'd be more inclined to say there is a difference between farmers, ranchers (whom BOTH care for their animals) and pure-dee total IDIOTS. Not separating the heifers from the bulls is sheer insanity.


----------



## farmerjan

I cannot judge the way they did it... although in desperate situations you do whatever you can..... We have a "calf jack" and have used it on difficult deliveries... but understand the momma is in the chute and the situation is controlled.  One time we did tie off the feet of a dead calf half out of a cow, to the truck bumper, and when the cow got up she did finally "pull it out" by straining against the calf that was "holding her back"... again, when in the field, you sometimes do whatever you can/have to, in order to "fix " the situation.  I don't necessarily agree but I was not there. 
 The thing of it is, you have to contain/immobilize the cow so that you can get the calf maneuvered around to get it delivered.  Pulling the calf with another truck .... well, if the person doing the pulling is not strong enough...then you have to have something to maintain and exert more tension to get it out.  I cannot physically pull a calf out if it is "stuck".  If not for the calf jack, I would have had some major problems with a few difficult births in the past.  Again, those cows were contained in the head chute... and I could concentrate on the back half and the delivery.  Many times it is getting the shoulders, then the hips, twisted around so that they will come through the pelvis.  On an animal that is really too young to have a calf, the pelvis has not "spread" enough because of immaturity.  Some animals should never have a calf because of the way they are built. 

Again, I liken it to a human teenager, a 14 yr old that gets pregnant.... yes she CAN get pregnant, and have a baby... but she is not physically READY to have a baby..... as well as the mental not being mature enough to have one.... a heifer that comes in heat and gets bred too young does not have the physical growth to PROPERLY have a calf ... and if she does, and raises it , she is forever  stunted.... because she cannot be pregnant, have a calf, raise that calf, and still continue to grow as she should.  Cattle mature over time...and continue to grow until they are 3-5 years old... so a 2 yr old that calves as she should, will continue to grow her body for another 1-2 years as she is raising calves of her own.  Hopefully by the time she is 2 she is 85% done with maturing... at 15-18 months she is only 50-60% done with her body maturing... so by putting her energy into a fetus growing, then lactating and feeding it if it survives, she is depriving her own body of needed nutrients and will not grow as she should.  You cannot feed them enough for them to ever really catch up.

It is better for this heifer, if she survives, to not have the live calf to try to take care of.  She will hopefully heal, and continue to grow and mature and get bred back to calve at a better age.

Leaving heifers in with a bull is the same as all of you with small animals - goats - sheep - even rabbits - being left in with the males when they are young and growing.   How many of you pull the rams or billies at 2-3-4 months... as soon as they start to "feel their cheerios".... because they can breed.... and most all will be very dilligent to keep the young females and males apart... to prevent this very thing.  

We have had a few "oops" calves over the years.  Having a heifer come in heat at 5-6-8 months before we have pulled the bull from the pastures.... and getting "caught" by the bull.... and had very successful outcomes 99% of the time.  BUT, it is not something I want.....and I always will wean her calf early, and have held her back so she does not get rebred... but she will go at least 18 months between calves so that she does get a rest and she can grow a little bit more... But they never get the size that their counterparts get that have not had a too young pregnancy.  The thing is, we do not just let them all run together all the time... it is just something that can happen... and all of you with smaller animals have had it happen, seen it happen, and know that you do what you can to prevent it.  

Most all farmers and ranchers I know care for each animal.... because if for no other reason.... they are our livelihood. If we did not care about anything else... we care about the dollars and cents of it.... and not properly caring for an animal affects the bottom line.  That said, I know many many with hundreds of head of animals that care about each and every one and do whatever they can to take care and do the right thing.  Do any of you think that because you have 20 head and I have 200, that I care less about my animals?  It is not just the money... but that is just one practical reason.....the thing of it is responsible farmers and ranchers look out for the stock in their care as well as their bottom line.  

If anyone read my post a little bit ago on my journal... do you think I would spend over 1,000 for a bottle of antibiotics if I did not care for the animals we have that have gotten pinkeye??? Yes it affects the bottom line when we sell feeder cattle... but we care about them having bad eyes, the pain and not being able to see in the pastures with their mommas....or that I would have spent several hundred dollars a couple years ago for a dart gun so we could treat them faster, in a pasture setting where we cannot get them in easily.... and the darts that are a one time use at over 5.00 a piece.... and mineral mix that runs close to $7-800/ a ton.... which we buy by the ton..... 

I think that @Jesusfreak101 's DH family should get out because they are not good stewards of their animals... but they do not represent the majority of us that are farmers and ranchers....and she is smart enough to know that and has done the very best she can under the circumstances... I applaud her for the way she has handled all the problems there... I would have caused a civil war in the family by now....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Oh i have gotten close on many ocassions. I cant stand  watching them take care of the cows as they call it and they only do care about the money they get. There was a calf that straved to death because they figured if it could run away it was fine... one reason i was determined when it came to little lady. She gonna get back in the paddock if not have a temporary one thats larger for her set up. The reason beside his family is i want to be able to give her grain. She should be bred and she now 20 month old. So been with the bull for a few month now  and he the smaller bull they have had. The one the other heifer got bred by was a huge big boy which i wanted to avoid at all cost. Plus i just done with it they locked the herd away from the pasture that leads to our house for no real reason. The grass in this pasture is extremely tall. Many reason for this descion. This herd is so inbred its insanity. I might call the vet to get little lady examed for her pregnancy and see how far along she is at most she three month. I am done and its funny dh never really thought about they husbandrdy being bad (they people they socialize with are alike) until he met me. Anyways the heifer standing and eating grass not far from where she was down at last night. I have tons to say on the issue but its beating a dead horse at this point. I am just over it all. I avoid them for the most part i cant deal. 


On good news dh birthday is today i be making brownies and maybe a cherry pie for him. The kids will make some cards for him. We also had my dd1 chicken hatch out eggs she had five healthy eggs last i checked so possibly five chicks we only seen three or four as she keeping them under her lol we were counting heads as the popped up from under her wings lol. She a black curly(frizzled) feather bantam. She a very protective mother so i dont dare reach in the cage to pick her butt up to count she would beat me to a pulp lol. Gonna do more laundry and organize my room and clean the crapet in there. The kids love going in there and throwing this off the end tables and other place we put things along with bring in their toys and ect so thats changing before i lose it.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

@farmerjan 
Personally i think your amazing. Your ability to reconize issues and your kindness to help others prove you care no matter the animal. Its sad that some dont and it frustrates me these people have been the only ones my dh has ever known. I told him i know several who arent that way. He just hasnt met them. He honestly need to get way from them. Being the outsider i can see the maniplutation and a abuse for what it is he cant he getting to where he see how they treat his kids and he pissed. He done nothing but jump through hoops for all of them and has been treated very poorly in return. My mother (not prefect woman can drive me nuts but she a good person) was livid the other day because she was asking why i couldnt just ask grandma if that calf (heifer hard time calling it a heifer it is pretty small) was our or not. And i told her its not my place i am the outsider according to them and therefore its not my business and thats the same with most things out here. She said i dont treat their grandson that way and that true but she not them. These people arent normal they are abusers and users of both people and their animals. I dont think dh would have seen it expect he been home more often and they have finally shown how they really are infront of him. For a long time they would ignore me and the kids when he wasnt home accuse me of cheating and ect when he was gone to him (he knows me well enough to know better) and they have treated other children in the family very well but ours get treated either like they dont exist or are burdens my kids have been sheilded as much as possible. My oldest finally noticed that they have alot of family partys and we arent invited. We live in a minute or two in walking distance we can hear the music and see everyone. Most of the time i distract the kids when thats going on. He done with it and i am thrilled he finally seen it even through i know it hurts he finally able to reconize this is not normal and not healthy for any of us.


----------



## farmerjan

I am glad and sad at the same time for your DH and the family issues.  I have seen it elsewhere too.  It is good that he has been home and around there more to be able to finally see it.  Yep, it hurts to see your family through others eyes when the picture is not flattering.  The way they ignore and treat your kids is the worst and I hope that your dd can understand that it is not her but them that are the inconsiderate ones.  
Keep your chin up... you will find something and someplace better for your family.  

The heifer can be checked as little as 35 days pregnant,,, but I would wait until she is at least 35 days away from the bull to make sure she did not get  bred like the last day she is in there.... Most vets are pretty accurate at 45 days and more.  If they ultrasound, it is good at 30 days... but we don't do it before 45-60 days at the earliest.  Once in a while a cow will slip the calf if she is short bred... 30-35 days.... so we like to wait for the fetus to be better "attached" in the uterus..... just us.  And if they catch the "time" of pregnant,  in the 55-80 day range, they can usually tell the sex of the calf.... But except for being aware of a possible due date, all you really need to know is pregnant or not.  After about 5 months it is hard for the vet to be real accurate as the calf will be  "dropped over"  the pelvic region into the "gut" and they can only make a "guesstimate".... just to give you a little heads up.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Good to know yeah she might have gotten bred in may but i dont know i never saw the bull show interest. If she not bred i could careless i just pay to get her ai done. They are gonna get rid of the small black bull that i wanted her bred to and keep one of the young whit bulls so yeah i refuse to have her bred to a siblng.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Do you think i should feed her grain or weight until she further along??


----------



## Jesusfreak101

LETS PLAY THE WHAT TRIED TO CATCH FIRE LAST NIGHT! Drum roll please it was the Ac unit again for the fourth time.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So more family drama we asked this morning when we goibg to be able to move, and then told that we could move the trailer else where on the property or we could pay rent to according to his aunt to her that is. Apparently they decided to have a family meetng about the property dh wasnt invited to and they decided to seperate up the land and cattle.... looking for a place to move in two months to and we come have a hotel birth lol since we pretty much have paid off my midwife and i am 10 weeks and 5 days from my due date. Life is crazy. Counting blessings. We got ac units so we cool the kids are all in bed all my chores are done and all i need to do is shower and go to bed.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So more family drama we asked this morning when we goibg to be able to move, and then told that we could move the trailer else where on the property or we could pay rent to according to his aunt to her that is. Apparently they decided to have a family meetng about the property dh wasnt invited to and they decided to seperate up the land and cattle.... looking for a place to move in two months to and we come have a hotel birth lol since we pretty much have paid off my midwife and i am 10 weeks and 5 days from my due date. Life is crazy. Counting blessings. We got ac units so we cool the kids are all in bed all my chores are done and all i need to do is shower and go to bed.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So more family drama we asked this morning when we goibg to be able to move, and then told that we could move the trailer else where on the property or we could pay rent to according to his aunt to her that is. Apparently they decided to have a family meetng about the property dh wasnt invited to and they decided to seperate up the land and cattle.... looking for a place to move in two months to and we come have a hotel birth lol since we pretty much have paid off my midwife and i am 10 weeks and 5 days from my due date. Life is crazy. Counting blessings. We got ac units so we cool the kids are all in bed all my chores are done and all i need to do is shower and go to bed.


----------



## Mini Horses

Is the trailer yours?  Moving is costly, especially with well and septic at another site.  We're only the children at this meeting?   Or were other grands there, as your DH is a grand.   So what area did DHs parent get??  If grandparents slit with their children, your DH has a parent to receive a parcel?

This is confusing.  At any rate, you may want to consider renting the area you are in for short term to find another home with more time to do so.


----------



## Baymule

It’s time for you and DH to suck it up. Pay the rent while you look for somewhere to move.


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> LETS PLAY THE WHAT TRIED TO CATCH FIRE LAST NIGHT! Drum roll please it was the Ac unit again for the fourth time.


Um, at this point I think it is fair to say there is something wrong with that unit!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

First yes there were other grandchildren present there we were thebonly ones excluded. Second she never said how much bay and i dont trust her for that matter. We plan to be out before that anyways. But i will say this i dont have issues paying rent i have issues with the way his aunt demanded the things that were stated currently land not in her name her telling us that we have to get out or move it or pay her rent is slightly ridiculous. Third trailer is in his grandparents name as is the land currently anyways and before we do anything we see if that changes last time they decided this nothing happened. He does have his father who is recieving 20 acres its a long story but that would be worse. We moved here to help the grandparents after they had asked us to move up here to help them. So we did, they have yet to tell his grandfather anything and apperantly he was not part of this meeting. Either way the goal is to be out and way from here.


----------



## Baymule

Wow, what a bunch of greedy %#€*&$ people. Get away. Get far far away. What’s your price range, how many acres and where do y’all want to go?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Bruce said:


> Um, at this point I think it is fair to say there is something wrong with that unit!!


Wrost part is most of the parts on the entire unit we have replaced. I am told dh i feel better not fixing it this time since it doesnt seem to stop it from catching fire. Its one of the parts we replace a few back... the repair man thinks it went bad because it got wet. Dh also found mild dew or mold in the boys room i cleaned it the best i could and didnt see any behing the trim board it was next to but that doesnt mean much. At this point its just better if we get out. Going to be saving everything we can and saling everything we can. Dh says we should have enough of a down payment for some of the houses we looking at in east texas and if that not a route we can take then we get an rv and a small piece of land out right and move there until we can afford to out right buy more.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

We looking towards newton currently, livingston and jasper area. Honestly think most of the houses we looking at atleast have one acre there is one that has 20 but that one might be a stretch considering the time frame. 105,000 if we can get a loan with dh self employment and if not some thing 10000. We want to keep as many animals as possible but if they need to go they will go well all but the pets. So yeah.


----------



## Baymule

I’ll help you look from here. Prices have shot up all over the place, but buy ASAP before interest rates go up. Is a fixer upper ok?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I dont care we can fix up most things as long as its liveable so we can move in while we fix it.


----------



## Bruce

Where are DH's parents in all these discussions? Why are they letting your family get shafted? How does the Aunt get to call the shots, not even telling the grandfather what they are doing? Seems like elder abuse to me. Does the Aunt have Power of Attorney or something?


----------



## Baymule

I found a 2 bedroom 1 bath house, needs work, on 1 1/2 acres in Groveton, Tx on Zillow. Definitely a fixer upper and small. Tried to send you a link but my computer is acting stupid. Look it up and see if it is a possibility. Groveton is a small town, good people.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Don't pay the aunt anything unless she has something in writing signed by all the others saying it's her land/trailer/etc. She's trying to intimidate you into paying and you'll never see a dime of it back if you pay her.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

His father could care less and doesnt and has never wanted us here. He has live here his entite life and his father(dh grandfather) asked us to move up because they couldnt get their children to help. Both aunts would say they would but never turned up and father wont even pay for garbage let alone help. They decided the land the trailer on goes to his aunt and yeah. They didnt tell grandpa because he would have lets just say he wouldnt go for it. But his grandmother knows and all she had to say was she was surprise his aunt was already being so pushy.... there alot i havent said about these people because its not okay in my book to go there. I have just had enough at this point. Dh has jumped through hoops to help his family this sunt included and yet some how this is how he gets treated and there been other times where they have treated him poorly as well.


----------



## Baymule

Time to choke them on heel dust.


----------



## Baymule

I'm looking for a place for you. I have found some pretty good deals, most need work, but the prices are low and y'all can get out of all the family back stabbing and drama. Take matters in your own hands. Look at these listings, tell your DH which ones you want to look at and go look. Get pre-approved for a loan before you go. Realtors like pre-approved and it lets you know what your loan amount is. Start NOW. Get out of there!

Maybe some of these are not your forever home, but a place to start. Fix one up and sell it. Then maybe you can buy a better place, more of what you want. 

This has 1.77 acres, 3 bedroom doublewide









						9928 S State Highway 94, Trinity, TX 75862 | MLS #4374505 | Zillow
					

For sale This 2042 square foot single family home has 3 bedrooms and 2.0 bathrooms. It is located at 9928 S State Highway 94 Trinity, Texas.




					www.zillow.com
				




Here is a fixer upper in downtown Trinity, on a lot. No acreage. But it is priced at $59,900. You could fix it up, sell it, take the money and buy something better.










						203 S Robb St, Trinity, TX 75862 | Zillow
					

Zestimate® Home Value: $0. 203 S Robb St, Trinity, TX is a single family home that contains 1,844 sq ft and was built in 1900. It contains 0 bedroom and 0 bathroom.    The Zestimate for this house is $67,900, which has increased by $435 in the last 30 days. The Rent Zestimate for this home is...




					www.zillow.com
				




Ready to move in on almost 1 acre









						724 W 5th St, Groveton, TX 75845 | MLS #88065683 | Zillow
					

For sale This is a vacant land. It is located at 724 W 5th St Groveton, Texas.




					www.zillow.com
				




Here is the best bargain I've found yet! 3 bedroom, 1800 sq ft, on almost 5 acres for $89,900. It has been on the market for less than a month, it won't last long at that price. Diboll is a nice small town outside of Lufkin









						138 Camp Rd, Diboll, TX 75941 | MLS #3677316 | Zillow
					

For sale This 2092 square foot single family home has 3 bedrooms and 2.0 bathrooms. It is located at 138 Camp Rd Diboll, Texas.




					www.zillow.com
				




Mobile home on 1 acre for $52,000









						1424 Fm 1818, Diboll, TX 75941 | Zillow
					

Zestimate® Home Value: $54,600. 1424 Fm 1818, Diboll, TX is a mobile / manufactured home that contains 1,344 sq ft and was built in 1997. It contains 3 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms.    The Rent Zestimate for this home is $854/mo, which has increased by $854/mo in the last 30 days.




					www.zillow.com
				




On over 3 acres in Hemphill









						530 Starr St, Hemphill, TX 75948 | Zillow
					

Zestimate® Home Value: $69,000. 530 Starr St, Hemphill, TX is a single family home that contains 1,988 sq ft and was built in 1955. It contains 3 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms.    The Zestimate for this house is $204,600, which has decreased by $4,345 in the last 30 days. The Rent Zestimate for this...




					www.zillow.com
				




On 1 acre in Pineland for $78,000 a fixer upper









						287 Daniel Ln, Pineland, TX 75968 | Zillow
					

Zestimate® Home Value: $60,000. 287 Daniel Ln, Pineland, TX is a single family home that contains 1,676 sq ft. It contains 3 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms.    The Zestimate for this house is $171,700, which has increased by $100,013 in the last 30 days. The Rent Zestimate for this home is $1,355/mo...




					www.zillow.com
				




On 1 acre in Jasper County









						188 County Road 227, Brookeland, TX 75931 | Zillow
					

Zestimate® Home Value: $60,000. 188 County Road 227, Brookeland, TX is a single family home that contains 1,716 sq ft and was built in 1977. It contains 3 bedrooms and 1 bathroom.    The Zestimate for this house is $147,600, which has decreased by $4,640 in the last 30 days. The Rent Zestimate...




					www.zillow.com
				




6 bedroom on 3/4 acre in Jasper, 2,842 sq ft for $59,900 A fixer upper, but great price and room for everyone









						1417 N Fletcher St, Jasper, TX 75951 | Zillow
					

Zestimate® Home Value: $50,000. 1417 N Fletcher St, Jasper, TX is a single family home that contains 2,842 sq ft. It contains 6 bedrooms and 3 bathrooms.    The Zestimate for this house is $60,000, which has increased by $381 in the last 30 days. The Rent Zestimate for this home is $2,176/mo...




					www.zillow.com
				




Newton county-nothing in your price range

4 bedroom, 2 bath on 2 acres with a 1/1 tiny mobile home









						285 County Road 4070, Woodville, TX 75979 | Zillow
					

Zestimate® Home Value: $116,100. 285 County Road 4070, Woodville, TX is a single family home that contains 420 sq ft. It contains 0 bedroom and 0 bathroom.    The Zestimate for this house is $116,100, which has increased by $561 in the last 30 days. The Rent Zestimate for this home is $1,414/mo...




					www.zillow.com


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thank you!


----------



## farmerjan

Now we need to get @Baymule her real estate broker liscense.... 

Looks like some good places to start... and then use for a rental or to resell and find bigger and better... if DH is at all handy, you really could get out and make a move and then upgrade.  I realize how "bad" moving is... and you are going to have another little one to deal with... BUT.... the good thing is with home schooling you are not as tied down to schools and disruptions that way.... and you are alot younger than me.  If I were able to find something around here like that I would have been moved out of the rental alot sooner....and actually would have seriously considered turning over a property for profit... and that is with even hiring some of the work done....

Please go look and see if you all can't just get out and go forward.... we all care about you and your family... and want to see you get a good leg up.....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lol he somewhat handy lol i grew up on construction sites with my dad so i tend to know how to do several kinds of repairs no where near like my fathers skills but they arent horrid lol. Kids sprouted some bell pepper seeds and they are a puting them in egg shells i buy some more buckets and soil later so they can have them. They were upset they couldnt plant them in the garden.


----------



## Baymule

Get pre-approved! If you do t know where to start, pick the most likely property, call realtor and ask what you need to do. Pick the next few properties and ask the same thing.
Ask what lenders are most friendly towards self employed first time buyers.

Do NOT run your credit all over the place, it will lower your score. If you have a credit card, most offer a free peek at your credit score. Tell the realtor what it is, but be careful how you run credit with lenders.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I found a 2 bedroom 1 bath house


Seems a bit small for 7 people! Some of those others though. 
You are a good person Bay


----------



## Baymule

@Jesusfreak101 is there one you like?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Yes there were. I talked to dh he says more thrn likely we wont qualify for a loan that allows us to buy a fixer upper.... which is annoying. He been looking around and he thinks he found  someone who will work with us. I just want to already be done moving lol. If we move before october we said we come stay in a hotel so i can keep my midwife BEING so close to giving birth. Thankfully half the house is already packed mostly just my sewing stuff, furniture and the things we been using that needs to get moved out once we get there gonna pack anything out i find we dont need and go from there.


----------



## Baymule

I think I would pick out the one that suits you best and call the realtor. You may not qualify, but you could find out what you need to do to qualify for later. Realtors want to sell you a house, so might be very helpful or at least give you some pointers on what to do.


----------



## Mini Horses

Depending on sellers situation. You may be able to get some owner finance -- even short term to make repairs --  or a recorded land contract, which is a form of owner finance with longer terms.  It can be helpful or a downfall.....again, depends on sellers and their stability.   We all just want to help you feel settled and appreciated!


----------



## farmerjan

I bought my house direct from owners.... but had to get a bank mortgage.... and the lady that did the inspection saw that the ceilings in the upstairs bedrooms need replacing as there is part of the plaster coming down from prior roof leaks..... and a few other things... and she is the one that suggested the bank I went to... said they worked with people on places that "need some work"..... So you ought to talk to the realtor... if they are listing things as a fixer upper, they may very well know lenders that will work with prospective buyers.....just like mine did. 
 I put down 20 % of the purchase price and they gave me a mtg...... the inspector took pictures that did not show the bad places in the ceilings.. she said that the roof problem was taken care of so it was not a structural problem... and was fixable.... 
It all depends on the amount you can put down... the more you can put down, the more likely they will be willing to make a loan because you have more down to make it more likely you will fix it and pay the bills because you have more invested.


----------



## Baymule

Do you know anything about the place your DH has found? He’s  looking too!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I am hormonal and grumpy i admit it. However i think its funny as hell dh grandparents call cows got out again and he jumps up from dinner and runs out to help... seriously were ate the future land/cow owners. Like i said i am cranky just finding it stupid and funny all at once.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay so we apparently have a possiblitly of two options to stay longer. One being a rv and moving out back with it so we can save more money. There another possiblity that we going tk get the house in a few month i tend to think i dont care at this point. Dh is keen on rv and i am okay with it. His grandparents want to get a smaller double wide put out further back because their house has to many stairs for grandpa. We shall see either way i feel abit better not being rushed to go anywhere. But still not thrilled with everything. I did find some land i really like and if we can stay i should have the money for a down payment by spring if not sooner. Plus i will have the midwife paid off and the rv hopefully paid off by then. So that works out better. However i dont know how i feel about it if they put the house and five acres in our name.... has me stressed and more on the panicky side for somereason. Dh loves that house and it needs some tlc so i know we wouldnt get rid of it but who knows. I prefer the 20 acres we looking at over the five but dh thinks we could lease land from his father so he would have ten to work with i dont know. He also fine with keeping  the house  and getting land else where and living on our land and having this as another place/ a place for him to stay if he working in this area. Its a larger home, three bed, 2 bath, two living rooms, two dinning rooms, a large laundry room, large kitchen and a just about completely sheetrocked in two car garage with two patios. Has gas stove and heating along with a fire place. ... i am not getting much sleep i just want things to be decided and be done. I dont do well with out knowing. But still saving as much as we  can and gonna act like we moving until everything said and done. Either way i am mentally finished and emotionally done at them moment dh can deal with them i am just going to deal with the kids animals and everything i normally take care of and just breath.


----------



## Simpleterrier

I don't know your situation but I would move. One thing I found out early on is take care of yourselves. You can't work effectively or help others if you are downing. And u can't take care of your self if someone is balled up like a coon on a dog's head in the pond on your head. Another thing I have learned is things are things and people are people. Don't waste your time on material things especially the "this has been in the family" stuff. I am watching and waiting for similar situations around me to end they don't effect me I'm just watching. As for the family the old ones will die the the situation could get better or it could get worse. So why wait. Alot of people on here want to become self sufficient. To me that means from people as well as the gov. I'm only reliant on my wife and kids and God. And when my kids are old enough just my wife and God.


----------



## Mini Horses

The "offers and suggestions" seem to have ever been only that.  It's difficult for your DH because it's family and he has feelings.  But best thing you all could do is move!  At that point, if an offer is made and IN WRITING by a lawyer, you can renegotiate.  It becomes your decision and legal agreement....no more dangling the prize only to yank it away.  Set yourself free.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

I agree with Mini Horses, they seem to keep dangling offers in front of your husband in order to get him to dance to their tune. Promises regarding property are not valid unless they are in writing, then they are legally binding. 

I'd keep planning to move and get your own property where they will have no say or influence.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Our goal is still to leave ego the rv it allows us to be able to buy just land and go. The thing is if we can atleast stay till january it will allow us to save more money and be stable to leave as the oposite if we have to leave by september. Either way he and me both prefer to leave. I just was sharing what they now saying and yes they have stated the house thing before its why i said i could care less on it. They tend to offer things when they know we leaving.  Dh thinks we qualify for only two types of loans right now one being ffa and other being a loan for land i cant remember the name of it... hmm anyways mostly i been worried he  would change his mind but so far he is admit that we leave. Its his family and no matter how crazy he has a hard time leaving expecially his grandparents.


----------



## Bruce

Kinda sticking my nose in where it doesn't belong but do you REALLY want to live in an RV given the size of your family?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Do i really want to... depends on the size lol one that we are looking at are larger and have basically three bedrooms two bathrooms a large living/dinning and kitchen space and have a closet for laundry . Do i think it be easy or fun no..but at the moment limited options. We not sure if we can get a loan even with a down payment but if we have a enough to out right buy a smaller piece of land then we can atleast do something as opposed to nothing. The rv will also buy us time to save more money while also being able to leave. I would prefer to get a house but thats pretty far reaching. Because of the fact we put all the extra money from the company back into the company it shows on our taxes we lost money and didnt make any. So most banks we talked said that we had to have two good years for us to qualify for a loan dh says he might have found a company or two that work with us basised off bank statements only. So we see its why we making a temporary plan incase we cant do what we would prefer it atleast gives a roof over our heads and the ability to maybe keep some of the animals. Renting kinda of out we been told no by most places the one person who said he would be okay  with us is remodeling the house last we heard and havent heard anything new from there. But if we did we only keep the pets and not livestock.


----------



## Baymule

Simpleterrier said:


> I don't know your situation but I would move. One thing I found out early on is take care of yourselves. You can't work effectively or help others if you are downing. And u can't take care of your self if someone is balled up like a coon on a dog's head in the pond on your head. Another thing I have learned is things are things and people are people. Don't waste your time on material things especially the "this has been in the family" stuff. I am watching and waiting for similar situations around me to end they don't effect me I'm just watching. As for the family the old ones will die the the situation could get better or it could get worse. So why wait. Alot of people on here want to become self sufficient. To me that means from people as well as the gov. I'm only reliant on my wife and kids and God. And when my kids are old enough just my wife and God.


Very well put.


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> one that we are looking at are larger and have basically three bedrooms two bathrooms a large living/dinning and kitchen space and have a closet for laundry .


OK, Iooked those up. How are you going to "house" 5 kids in 2 beds 29" wide??


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I think you might have miss understood me. It has a total of four bunk beds and one queen. The baby will be in a crib for awhile so not to worried about that. And we can add another twin when needed. With the space they have.


----------



## farmerjan

You can do whatever you have to if you see light at the end of the tunnel... I agree that if you could buy a piece of land, and KNOW that it is yours, then living accommodations can be worked with for awhile.... out from under the mental stress at the home place.  I support both of you for seeing things as they are,,,, and sticking to your guns....And with an RV that does not leak, does not have electric issues, doesn't have bugs in the woodwork,  I think even if it is tight you can do it.  You can put up an outside storage building of some sort, to be able to keep other things so that you can get a little more out of the living space in the rv.....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

True plus that would prevent the need for a storage unit that we have to pay for atleast once we get our land. Plus we dont exactly live in a large home. We have a 1000sq foot trailer that we currently live and and we had to live out of one room and bathroom one summer for a week or more waiting for ac parts to come in. Honestly it could be 300sq foot and i dont think we would care at this point. Dh was trying to work on one of the tractors and he cant even do that without his father telling him it wont work anyways and is pointless. His grandmother asked him to so he could help her mend some fencing.... wouldnt think it would be that big of a deal but its like that about anything. Dh is an awesome mechanic and i have yet to see an engine he cant fix if he has time and the work place to do it. I am tired of then putting him down. I feel better after talking to midwife i think i was nervous she wouldnt do an rv birth i know some wont her comment was babies dont care where they born as long as they take care of (she didnt use those exact words hers were more colorful lol just not okay posting(she been a friend for awhile now she delierved dd2 and has known me for the last 7 years or so)) so thats got me feeling abit better and less stressed. I think thats one thing i am gonna miss the most about this area is our church family and friends we have made.


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like your FIL needs to go to a psychiatrist to straighten out his "it can't be done" attitude. I sure hope he isn't spewing that around your kids. DH is a much better example "I CAN do it". Maybe it doesn't ALWAYS work but it works a WHOLE lot more often than throwing up your hands and saying "can't" right off the bat. 

Your midwife is correct, the kid doesn't care where it is born! Dad was born on the kitchen table. Of course in this country that was a lot more common 93 years ago than it is now.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay well might be giving up on the garden. Apparently just normal house work might be to much right now. My hip is hurting quite abit. Also lots of swelling in areas even after resting. Does seem to cause more issues the more i tend to. Might have my daughter help feed the birds and possible throw feed over the fence for the pigs. And get dh to water and do the meat birds. Today a rough day already cant walk with out things screaming out. So gonna rest today and talk to dh and kids about what they can help with for now until i am better able to handly my chores again... icing down hip right now. Already frustrated i had severally things i wanted to do nothing extremelg pressing but this is very old. Picked up breakfast cause i couldnt stand long enough to cook.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Please be careful and take it easy for a bit. Downsizing to get ready for the move will hopefully result in less chores to be done?


----------



## farmerjan

Don't forget, it is hot and you are "chasing after" 4 other kids along with trying to do EVERYTHING that you are doing.... and you got pregnant again fairly soon after the last one so your body is feeling the effects.... it didn't get a chance to have a year or 2 off to get back to completely "restored" before having to harbor a new life growing.  And I hate to say this..... but you "ain't getting any younger either ".....  my mom had 3 of us in her younger 20's... my 2 brothers were only 13 months apart... not planned.... but she did pretty good but then got pregnant for my sister when she hit 30, 7 years after my brother....and it took alot out of her,  even with me being 10, brothers being 8 and 7.... and a big garden and all like you are doing... and none were still in diapers like you have now... we were all much more able to do for ourselves.....
On top of it you are helping take care of the business some... AND  you are dealing with stress on the personal side with his family.... 
So, do less, get the kids to do what they can... and if they can't do it and DH isn't there to do it, then maybe have to scale back a bit for the time being.  And once the new one gets here, you will have to take time to get enough rest to get your body back into shape.... plus you are still looking at the stresses there and possibly moving..... and I still agree that having your own place away from there is healthier for all concerned....
You have got to take care of yourself or you won't be able to take care of anyone else either...


----------



## Baymule

X2 what @farmerjan said


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay so new update on living situation. Dh was told by his grandmother that we needed to start moving the animals and we needed to move out of this house asap. They are wanting us moved out by september.... okay first off there goes saving money and to be honest we dont have the funds to buy or do anything really yet. Dh says his grandmother offered to help with a down payment on a trailer or rv which ever we prefered. He says if everything goes well we have the rv this weekend and i need to plan out animal pens and we need to start on them.... should be fun next couple of weeks. Baby likes to hang out low which is causing lots of pressure and swelling so thats fun on top of the stress. Two of my friends(much older then me)  have kids(are adults) in hospital one is lucky to be alive however last i heard he was hovering the other i havent learned anything of the details as he was rushed last night to the hospital. Lots to do and lots on my mind. I am at the point all livestock goes and we go in rv and travel for abit until we have things saved up plus we be away from this. However dh is right about it be tramatic for the kids. Ds1 is very attached to our pigs well our boar anyways. Dd1 loves the pig and cow... and ds2and dd2 love the birds pretty much doomed either way but oh well. Need to do something as opposed to nothing. For now we do the pens and go from there. Little lady our heifer will go in this pen area as well... she not going to be thrilles but oh well i whether her not be going all over. The herd keeps breaking out of the pasture (plenty of food who knows why) however she smart and stays on the property lol funny how she the only well behaved cow.  Anyways will probably be buying hay again for her and grain and putting her in the new pen. Just tured of this mess and just want to get out asap.


----------



## Bruce

So you have 2 weeks to find something to live in, buy it and move all your stuff?  I've lost track. Where are you building these pens and where is the RV going to sit? Who is going to live in the house they are throwing you out of?

I think a lot of DH's family needs a bunch of this


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Yeah thats why i lost my mind. I am just trying to sale all the live stock and dh is saling one of the vehicles and a trailer. Going through things today for packing and getting rid of things. Going to go look at rvs this weekend and see about getting one. The aunt who is getting a property the house we live in  sits on wants it gone so as far as we know no one is gonna live in it. My thoughts are if we keep animals we have stay here for another year i am at the point i think thats a horrible choice and prefer just to get out and leave and go travel with kids and just have them to tend to with the pets and be done with these people. So anyone near me wants to buy a cow or pigs, chickens or ducks let me know.


----------



## Simpleterrier

If u don't.mind me asking what does your husband do for a living what type of work


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I dont mind. He or we depending on veiw point started a company that hauls vechicles, trailers for dealerships and sometimes for individuals.


----------



## Baymule

This is terrible. But on the flip side, you will finally get your family away from those awful people. You can park the RV in a park temporarily, rent is usually not real expensive, especially if you find one where people live there and they stay all the time. This will be hard on your family. But you are one of the most resilient people I know and you will come through this.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

I apperciate the confidence lol. Kids are excited about going to new places not so excited about saling the animals but that is what it is. Got homes for the chickens and cow. The ducks might have one the goose does and the pigs are the biggest issue we currently have. We found  a place that is a 1/4 acre for lease that has rv hook ups and storage building and completely fenced in so that would be okay for us. I not to worried about it. I am going through things today along with cleaning going to be throwing alot away and the rest might go into storage or i might just part with it somethings thats harder  with then others. One of my friends son is doing well. The other isnt they did a ct scan and it shows massive brain damage. They have him sedated. I think my problems are alot less then hers. 
 Dh called he has a flat he three hours from here he gonna see if he gonna need our help or not.


----------



## Bruce

You can park the RV at Bay's place. Probably get a good Backyardherds member price. 



Jesusfreak101 said:


> One of my friends son is doing well. The other isnt they did a ct scan and it shows massive brain damage. They have him sedated.


What happened?


----------



## Baymule

Hahaha!


----------



## Bruce

I have a silly/stupid question. What happens if you DON'T get out by the end of the month? Why rush and make potentially wrong decisions? You owe these people nothing and they didn't exactly give you reasonable notice.

Make your plans but take your time to do it right. Let the b!tchy aunt file eviction with the sheriff (or whoever) if she wants. That will give you more time. And put a burr under her saddle, she deserves it


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

@Bruce  brings up a good point. Did they give you the request in writing? You are a legal tenant, you have rights. Don't let them walk all over you. Make them give you proper 30 days notice in writing, or even 60 days notice to vacate. That will give you a little more breathing room and time to get everything together. Plus, they seem to be jumping around changing things practically every time they get together. Having the notice in writing means BOTH sides would have to abide by it.

If they argue you aren't paying rent or $ to them (I don't recall if you discussed the arrangement in detail), your family has been taking care of the place and improving it. Plus you've been keeping an eye on the herd, etc. Not all rental situations are paid with $, some are paid with services.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Please pray for my friend and her husband. She lost her son today. Its a story thats not mine to share.


----------



## farmerjan

Oh, how so very sad.   My heart goes out to them.  Prayers for them.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

I'm so sorry they lost their son, sending a prayer for them.


----------



## Baymule

Prayers sent.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Found an rv we really like gonna be trying to get it after saling some things. Farm update the home i had for little lady changed their minds the whether take the pigs as breeders so thats a load off my mind there. Making some calls around to friends who have cows and see if we can get them to allow us to pay rent for little lady to stay with their herd. We see if we find some one.


----------



## farmerjan

OKAY.... anyone on here that can move an extra fairly friendly heifer in to their herd for awhile for some board money... or work out a deal on the calf she is carrying....???? If I was close enough I would take her in a minute...


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Just think of her as a big dog who likes to give slobbery kisses sadly not joking lol


----------



## Mini Horses

Another in VA....I'd do it for ya but it's a loooong drive from TX.  Shame really,  because I'm loaded with grassy pasture!  Heck, I may have to go steal one of Farmerjan's!  Breaks my heart to just cut it.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well nothing yet on the cow. Probably take her to auction. When we were getting her from the herd as we were getting her in the trailer another cow (female) decided to mount her. I tried to get out of the way and ended up on my back and got up as fast as i could. Sore but baby is fine so yay. Might just be time to be done for now. Dh was livid one cause he allowed me to go and two cause we having to rush to grab her because his family decided they  possibly might  "accidently" take the only ear tagged heifer to auction(along with the rest of the culls or claim her.


----------



## Bruce

DH's family is scum.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

If she is tagged as yours, and they try to take her to auction, please consider turning them into the authorities for theft. I'm sorry you are having to go through this. These people are awful.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

We taking her tomorrow to auction. So no chance they will touch her. Only animals left tp sale are some chickens and ducks. Need to load up last pig and get her to her new home. Then will as soon as we can break down the fence and will be saling the tpost and cattle panels. Along with animals houses and troughs and everything else we have.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

I wish I lived closer, we'd hold onto her for you in a heartbeat. I'm praying this will all work out for the best and you find a fantastic place far away from these jerky in-laws.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Just fpund out the rv we where gonna get is out of the question... need to find a cheaper one.. sp frustratiny right now.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

might have  found one online for sale for alittle more then the amount we were going to use for a down payment so that freaking cool hopefully it works out. need to add some things to make it work for us furniture wise but who the heck cares if its litterally half the price to a third the price praying it works out.


----------



## caprines.n.me

I'm not sure where you are in TX, but in Houston there's a huge RV/motorhome lot that sells everything from really high class motorhomes to all kinds of used RV's.  Friend of mine bought one there some time back.





__





						View Used RVs, Motor Homes & Campers for Sale-Stop By Today
					

Used RVs for sale. View Pictures, floor plans, prices & details. The Largest RV Consignment Dealer in USA. Nation's Largest Used RV Dealer!




					www.pplmotorhomes.com
				




Good luck!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

the problem we have is that his job isnt established (since its our company it has to have two good years) for two years and we dont have a history of large payments. we only have had credit cards at low levels. we dont have a history of buying new cars all the cars we have we got out right. all the housing has been rentals or this place. so nothing really on paper so there a limit to what they will allow us to get. they will allow us to get one of the smaller trailers but at the same time i find that hard to do with five kids a dog a cat and a bird non of which we can get rid of. I understand why dh wants to buy a new model but at the same time i whether spend,14,500 over 45,000. i know we have to look closely and inspect and have a older model inspected before buying but seriously at this point i still like out right buying it. he doesnt he also upset because he already started the application process and i could care less if it messed up our credit some if it means we spend a 1/3 of the money then does it matter that much. i dont know. between trying to get rid of everything here inside and outside the house and trying to think about what to buy for a house i am just having a hard time mentally along with trying to figure out paying for the midwife the rv park the rv and food and everything else with my budget and trying to get things ready for the baby i am about at my limit and i know he is as well.


----------



## Baymule

I have a lot of words for his family but I can’t say them here. I hope he is seeing them for what they really are. I am so, so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

your not the only one. If I thought it would change anything i would allow myself to say something. but since i know it would just waste my breath no point. i save my energy for the other things that are productive. One of my friends and i have been look online for used rvs 15000 outright and have found close to twenty that look amazing from the extensive pictures and some even show things like the stove on ac on the water running and ect. i still want to look with a fine tooth comb before spending that money but i feel like its a better way to go about it over having to pay 45000 dollars for something we plan to get out of asap and have an actual home. dh finally agreed to go look at one or two so yay. going to get the chickens to my friends house tonight and she said they might be able to house the cow for awhile for us so thats awesome and she taking everything pretty much except the ducks lol. so that the only animal i need to deal with so be it. that and getting rid of all the furniture. oh and they want most of the fencing and possible some other things so that awesome makes my life a bit easier.


----------



## farmerjan

I sincerely hope that things will work with this friend and the animals and equipment and all.  Get yourselves out of there, have the baby, let your DH get his business back on track to where he is not so stressed out.... and then you can go forward from there.  
I get the wanting to pay cash ..... BUT..... as you have found out... there is a downside to that.  You might want to check out the place referenced to by @caprines.n.me ... and consider financing even a small portion of it.  I don't like debt... but when I was buying this house, I was looking at the same thing because of not having much of a credit history.  The thing that saved me was having a 30 yr track record at a job.... and being able to take out the down payment from my retirement account... but there was scant little other credit history... like you a couple of credit cards.. that I tried to pay off monthly but sometimes I took a couple of months to pay off.... Yeah, I paid interest but it also showed up as a plus on the credit report.  It shows you are a responsible credit risk.  Hate the system... but sometimes you have to play along. 
 Not to be nosy, but I am hoping that your DH is putting all his fuel and expenses on a cc and then paying it off every month rather than paying cash.  Have a paper trail.  And if you use a debit card.... ALWAYS run it through as a credit card and never punch in your pin anywhere.  It still comes out just the same, but gives you the added benefit of being able to contest something and having it recorded as a credit sale.... gives you rights to guarantees that are expressed in case of a failure of whatever product that you buy and the company gives you any grief...
Don't delete your cash reserve down to nothing.....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

so far doesnt look like the loan aspect is out as of right now anyways they want 20000 down now and we might be able to get close but not quite that much.


----------



## farmerjan

I really think that your thoughts of buying a less expensive one... USED.... is alot better idea if you are not planning to use it alot even after you find a permanent place.  I would still look at used, and not tie up so much money on a new one.  They lose ALOT of value once used... my parents had one in near perfect condition that they stopped using when my mom's dementia got real bad, and they lost alot when it got sold...... you would be better off getting a decent used one, from a dealer that has gone over it, and hopefully has one in good usable condition.... financing part of it, and then you could continue to build up your land purchase fund and have some recent credit on your report too....  Or else buy a private used one as you are thinking, and then start the land fund from scratch again..... but not to take on a big debt on a new one.  
One other thing to think about.... and this is not meant to be critical.... you have kids.... they are not going to be easy on anything you buy.  That is the nature of kids... so a NEW one is going to lose value with every little nick and scratch they make.... just a fact of life.


----------



## caprines.n.me

Here you go:





__





						2014 Keystone Cougar X-Lite 29RBS | F130 | PPL Motor Homes
					

33' 2014 Keystone Cougar X-Lite 29RBS - F130. Before You Buy, Sell or Trade an RV, visit PPL. The Largest RV Consignment Dealership in the USA since 1972.




					www.pplmotorhomes.com
				




I looked at a Gooseneck because I assumed if your husband has a hauling business he can probably accommodate a gooseneck.

It sleeps 10.  Room for expansion!


----------



## caprines.n.me

Bumper pull:





__





						2012 Forest River Tracer Executive 3150BHD | T241 | by PPL
					

34' 2012 Forest River Tracer Executive 3150BHD - T241. Before You Buy, Sell or Trade an RV, visit PPL. The Largest RV Consignment Dealership in the USA.




					www.pplmotorhomes.com
				




Choices!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thank you all for being so kind its been along month and i am just burned out at this point. Dh wants me to post pictures of everything i can an sale it. so ,much fun my body hasnt wanted to move to much today so taking it some what easy for now and hoping i can get somethings done.


----------



## Bruce

I agree with buying used. Unless one plans to keep a vehicle of any sort for a LONG time, the immediate "just drove it off the lot depreciation" loss is a killer.


----------



## Baymule

Just please take care of yourself.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So some one else is buying our heifer. Not going into it but we decided that it would be better for now.


----------



## farmerjan

As long as the heifer is not going to the sale, I think you will feel better about it.  I know that was not where you wanted to take her.  A home where she can earn her keep is the best thing,  and you will feel better that she is not getting sent to slaughter at this time.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well she coming out this morning to get her. She has four kids and little lady will be more of a pet so thrilled with that. Yesterday i was having emotional swings from hell. So far today pretty level headed still upset about getting rid of the cow but dh and i agreed it would be the better option for now.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well they picked her up. She loaded up in five seconds flat... lol the woman was shocked said it was the fast she ever seen an animal loaded. She extremely tame and friendly as soon as she saw people she ran to stay hi and as soon as she saw the trailer she got excited for treats. They said we could come see her when ever so thats awesome. They also took some ducks. All need now is to get the last pig loaded in our trailer and take to my friends house and the animals are pretty much gone and all thats left is packing.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

At her new home.


----------



## Baymule

What a love bug. I’m so happy she has gone to a loving home. She is a beautiful girl. I know this is heart wrenching for you and family.

 One thing for sure, you will never let yourself and family be at the mercy of your in laws ever again. Stick a fork in it, you are done.


----------



## farmerjan

That is sooooo WONDERFUL about lil lady.... and you will rest easy that she is somewhere that she can get treated like a pet,  like at your place.  Getting a chance to know where she is, and looking like she will have pasture and good treatment is the BEST..... It will be good for all of you to get out of there for good and not have to deal with the inlaws anymore.  I think that the kids will have a great adventure in store... and you will find someplace to call home.....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

They sent more pictures the kids are completely in love with her. Which is nice. The kids are having a easier time i am having a rougher time with it but granted i spent alot more time with her then them. Plus added bonus hormones and stress also add to the problem.


----------



## farmerjan

Jesusfreak101 said:


> They sent more pictures the kids are completely in love with her. Which is nice. The kids are having a easier time i am having a rougher time with it but granted i spent alot more time with her then them. Plus added bonus hormones and stress also add to the problem.


   Your new baby will take up alot more of your time... she is in a great place for her now.... and maybe a calf of hers will be in your future down the road to start over with..... stress and hormones are making it harder... Just think, she is better off, than staying there if they had turned her out... or getting run through the sale barn and who knows where/what her life would have been. Getting pictures is even better because you are not worrying about fences, or buying feed or anything right now... one LESS thing for you to stress over right now...


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> She loaded up in five seconds flat... lol the woman was shocked said it was the fast she ever seen an animal loaded.


Probably because she knew the trailer was headed to a good home, not the auction or slaughter house 
Happiness for everyone involved.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Got the last pig loaded gonna take her to my friends house drop her off. Then hit the pet store and the grocery store. I also going to try my best to go through things and pack i been avoid it some lately. Gonna get it done and get the furinture we arent keeping out of the house and the things we are keep broke down and into storage. Going to keep mattresses out a bare minimum of linens, clothes, toys and ect out. Probably keep only the foldable tables in the house for school and eating the rest will be put in storage this way i can start getting walls and everything cleaned up and ready so all we have to do is load up the rest in the truck and go. Will be moving our chickens to my parents next weekend and finishing up everything. Gonna talk to dh about getting a temporary storage unit somewhere so we can move our things there while we wait to do something. Looking into buy some land or renting or pretty much anything that we can do just to move. Rv deal came back said they want 50% down and wont finanice used for us so need decide what we going to do. Sounds silly but i really dont know how i feel about rv parks a really nice one in this area had a shoot out two people where shot one is critical the other is going to be fine. Makes me nervouse abouy being in that situation with five kids. Probably being over concerned but its something we need to think about.


----------



## Baymule

Find something to rent for now. This is happening way too fast and you are having to make quick decisions that neither of you are prepared for.


----------



## Mini Horses

Are your parents in a position to, or have the space to, allow an RV at their house For a while?   I'm happy for the great home for your heifer.  I know it's hard but, sounds like a perfect place with love and good care.  She's a beautiful girl.


----------



## farmerjan

Maybe I am petty... and maybe out of line.... BUT WHY in the he//.... why on earth, would you bother with getting the walls cleaned up in the house at this point in time?  YOU are the ones being "PUT OUT" with their treatment of you.  you are the ones that have put up with their bad attitudes, RUDE treatment of your kids, you are the ones that have suffered their ridicule and verbal abuse...

SORRY  my attitude is get what you need,  want,  have to do to get out..... and GET OUT and let them deal with it.  If the place is that bad a shape as you have talked about many times.... CLEANING IT is just a waste of time.  YOU have BETTER things to do with your time and your energy.... ESPECIALLY this far along in your pregnancy.

SCREW THEM and what they think of you or your housekeeping or anything else.....

Walk away from it,  in an "as is condition"..... you don't have a deposit riding on the condition,  to be returned... YOU DON'T OWE  THEM ONE DAM*^D THING....


----------



## Mini Horses

Amen @ Farmerjan !   I so agree and thought same.


----------



## Baymule

They already trash talk you, what does it matter.


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> Walk away from it, in an "as is condition"..... you don't have a deposit riding on the condition, to be returned... YOU DON'T OWE THEM ONE DAM*^D THING....


Totally agree. And I suspect Miss JF cleans that house a lot more often than we clean ours. Wash the walls? Um, nope, we don't do that.


----------



## Mini Horses

We are worried about you.  Please let us know you and family are ok.  I know this is stress beyond reason.      🥺


----------



## farmerjan

Still hoping for an update.... hope you are feeling all right and that things are getting figured out.... any news?


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Mini Horses said:


> We are worried about you.  Please let us know you and family are ok.  I know this is stress beyond reason.      🥺





farmerjan said:


> Still hoping for an update.... hope you are feeling all right and that things are getting figured out.... any news?


 okay so its been a bit, I appreciate the concern on all fronts and all prayers. We been dealing with things from both sides of family has me wanting to find middle of no where, where the there is no phone service or ect and just disappear at the moment. Physical been just dealing with normal pregnancy aches and pains. One kid was sick the other day not sure if the illness is gone or just others are handling it better lol. youngest dd had a fever for 24 hrs and so far others have had mild stomach issues but nothing else so don't know what else to say on that front. Dh's trucks (work) decided to quit the other day so he spent his four day weekend working on them. He got one running well enough to pick up two loads of work today so yay there. I am going through finance and working the budget around paying off the midwife and one other thing and seeing what i can save and trying to think of the best solution for that  area. so on to the drama (so tired of drama) so his grandmother has pretty much  put brakes on separating the land for now as she and her son are having disagreement about such things. apparently things where said and people are mad at one another lately calves have been getting out and only dh and i run to help so things were said about that and other such things, as of right now we have some more time. On that front both of us still want out but also found out that right now any loans are out at least until January and trying to decide if we going to screw ourselves tax wise  or if we going to screw ourselves loan wise. By that I mean if we put extra money back into business (ego profit) according to the banks that equals a net loss, or we can keep extra money(profit) in the account and have it show as profit but have to pay up to 30% in taxes on it and maybe get approved for a loan. also looking at out right buying something but like that take some time. just alot of math and decisions to make on that front and right now my brain is on pay off everything and save as much as possible. on to the not so important drama in large scheme of decision making. My eldest brother is going to be filing for divorce and hopes to get custody of his kids as his wife is a party drug addict slut i cant think of a nice way to put it when you post nude or lingerie pictures of your self and you sleep around openly on your husband ..... yah thats as nice as i can be. My other brother and his wife (Honestly not sure what to believe there) are either lieing to me or my parents. My mom told me they were sick  with covid. so i texted them to check on them they said they werent sick that my nephew had strep and all of them tested negative for covid and my sister in law had suffered a sever asthma attack and was recovering from that.  so left that as it was and got a call from my dad a day later saying that they had gotten worse and they were going to be picking up their groceries for them. I didnt try to tell him what they had told me just because he having issues with his siblings and no point and bringing it up. mom called the next day which was yesterday and told me, my brother was feeling better but my sister in law wasnt and I brought up that i was confussed because what they had told me. her only thought was they didnt want to worry me i more concerned they are lieing to my parents so that they get my parents to pay for their groceries and run the errands and i wouldnt put it past my sister in law sadly. i dropped it not point in agrueing there or causing more issues my mother now knows that they lieing to one of us and she can make decisions for what they want to do. My mother is on the banner of come live with us while everything is sorted  but that wont work for dh's job because of all the weigh stations not that he couldnt pass but if you have even a minnor thing like a light out or what ever you can get tickets and all kinds of fines and its better to avoid them. plus they live at the coast and rust issues along with the fact it closer to most drug trafficing and human trafficing (lots of reports of bust in both in that area) he and i whether not be under that much constant checks incase something goes out or something stupid happens during loading. some place load his tailer with a fork lift and we had to have welding repairs done after unloading because the fork lift driver damaged our tailer so better to avoid weigh station and that area if possible. also because he couldnt work there we would be living in different place and i am not willing to do that. maybe i being silly i dont know but about 5 years ago we almost got divorced and i dont want to do anything that could possibly cause issues between us, not saying it would but long distance relation ship when he was working in the oil field brought us close to that point before and hormones are not everything that happened back then still has scars on my heart that havent fully healed and i dont want to go that route again.  sorry if there are alot of typos kids have been climbing in and out of my lap this entire time and i just dont have the patience to proof read right now. i am emotional to be honest not sure if its the homornes or both homorones and the stress causing the off and on crying over stupid things but its what i currently dealing with and just could care less about certian things. i am trying not to dwell on all the crap going on and trying to not to allow myself to get depressed (have fought through depression before (prone to anxiety attacks)) and just taking one step at a time and not worring about tomorrow allowing God to handle it cause i cant. on the farm front the garden pretty much dead.... we have 16 egg laying chickens left two are adult hens one is about to start laying the other looks to be about to molt. we have 3 bantam hens in that and one has 5 chicks so isnt laying then one is molting and one is laying lol. we have 3 buff orpignton chicks, 5 lavendar orpington chick and one deleware chick. we also have a odd number of ducks no clue as to number i sold some and have kepts some i cant recall how many, also something got in with the meat birds (been so distracted and dd1 has been feeding that i neglect to keep count and lock up regularly) and we down from 19 to 4 i think maybe 5 meat birds left not sure what had been getting them. but  that all beside the pets which include a dog, a cat, a small parrot, and a bearded dragon. anyways need to get off here and start working on some things. i havent been packing as i dont know what to pack or where we going or anything and to be honest have no motivation to pack.... right now cleaning and getting organized are higher on my give a darn list. kids are finishing up this years school(we do school starting in January and and finishing in sept/october) so yay there. gonna trying to get some baby stuff ready for the home birth and try to get my room clean and dd2 out of the baby bed into her big girl bed. God is good and life is crazy but either way i trust and Praise Him who reigns.
i will try to post some but will see how life goes lol


----------



## farmerjan

I'd be certifiably crazy by now with all that.  
Take care of your health... and the kids...


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

I'm glad you are ok and have more time to get things settled. I am praying for your health and your situation. Please remember to breathe and give hugs to your husband and kids, hugs are therapeutic. You can do this.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

will do no some one explain why a both my toddlers decided the toilet was the place to play and who and how some one broke a outlit not the cover but the actual outlit.... todays just been one of those brain frying days lol working on cooking lunch and cleaning house going to figure out what to make for dinner. moments to either laugh or cry lol i choose to laugh so that my nose doesnt get stuffy lol


----------



## Baymule

I'm glad that y'all have a little more time. What a circus-and not in a good way. I think housing prices may start coming down pretty soon. These ridiculous prices can't continue. That will help, so don't be in a hurry, stay where you are for the time being, but continue to look.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Probably over reacting some but i am fed up. The dang cat decided she going to use the kids bathtub as a toilet granted she had accidents else where as well. Then the kids start yelling at one another over her and now hitting.... i ready for her to go i will not have that much freaking nonsense going on over a darn animal.  Right  this minute she outside so i can calm down and deal with things that need my attention. Dd2 was running warm earlier and is fall asleep on me right now. She apparently not feeling good today still havent a clue as to whats going on. Dh yesterday had a migraine and some sinus issues. He thinks its because he forgot his sunglass(proscribed to prevent such things he has an eye that doesnt function correctly thanks to him being shot when hr was 4) and the sinus hr thinks is allergy related. I also have some allergy like symptoms and one of the boys keeps coughing off and on not real often but more then normal. Dd1 hasnt made any complaints and same for the other ds1 so who knows. Going to keep cleaning and taking care of things around here. So need to get the freaking wall cleaned in the hallway its driving me nuts. (Small children muddy/dirty hands and colors not wall friendly) the kids seem to have issue not touching walls so they tend to get unpleasant.  Expecting so packages today so need to keep an eye out for them. Getting clothing and blankets washed and set up for baby will also be washing cloth diapers and setting things up to help me later.


----------



## Baymule

Maybe y’all can find a fix’er upper at a good price or even rent a place, lease to own. 

That cat wouldn’t come back inside. Cat poop stinks bad enough in a litter box much less the bathtub.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thankfully it was pee but still isnt the point. Dh made a coment that we could just keep the bathroom door closed... clearly he needs a refreshing course of we have four kids and they can rarely remember to close the front door much less a bathroom door that we took the locking part out because it wouldnt unlock and havent replaced it.... men..


----------



## Bruce

And if the door was closed the cat would go elsewhere in the house. How often do you clean the litter box? We use clumping litter and scoop morning and evening.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

every morning and its my daughter who has to clean it as i am pregnant and not allowed to clean it. but its a single cat and she does spend some time outside so its not like she uses it constantly. She decided to pee in the bath tub after dd1 cleaned the litter box so it was clean when she did it.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

house work today and more preparing for the baby. Going to organize the house as best I can. DD2 is feeling better today she had fever again yesterday and also threw up, still no other symptoms and no one else is having any issues. Getting excited and I cant wait. Dh keeps saying he excited not only for the baby but also for me to be able to be more active again lol. Personally i cant wait to be able to get up or move without issues lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

cant decide is united states postal service or fedex is worse..... paid for a over night package and its going to be two-three days late and has live insects in it that wont be alive for long. .... as they heat sensitive


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Jesusfreak101 said:


> cant decide is united states postal service or fedex is worse..... paid for a over night package and its going to be two-three days late and has live insects in it that wont be alive for long. .... as they heat sensitive


If they are dead/dying, can you claim insurance on the package? Usually they are covered to $35-50 by default, more if you paid for extra insurance. Take a video as you open the package to prove the condition, or open it in front of the mail carrier.


----------



## Bruce

Jesusfreak101 said:


> my daughter who has to clean it as i am pregnant and not allowed to clean it.


DW got on that plan as well ... and hasn't cleaned a litter box in the 29 years since she first got pregnant. No cat in the house has been mine since my cat died 27 years ago yet I clean litter boxes daily. Something is wrong with this picture!!!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Okay the next chicken who decides to jump on my shoulder or lap i might make it nuggets. The kids have over socialized the birds...


----------



## Bruce

Better a shoulder or lap jumper than one who attacks!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thats true just still not welcomed. They also have been know to walk  into the outside fridge while i am putting things up or getting things. They also have been known to come inside following the kids.


----------



## Bruce

Those ARE really friendly chickens!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Yeah they have absolutely no fear. The worst two are meat birds and they will be going in to that fridge very soon. One is a rooster and has me worried about later.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Lots going on in drama wise. So far the property split is still not going at the moment so still have time. His mother and step father want to move back to texas and are planning to buy 200+ acres and wants us to go in with them and have the land we want subdivided and the rest put into a trust for their two younger kids (minors) (they not sure they live long enough because of medical issues) that we would take if something were to happen. We havent decided anything regarding that and like i told dh our focus is taking care of our income currently and also focusing on this birth thats about to happen. My family has hit a rough batch my oldest brother is going through a divorce that messy with two young boys, my younger of the two brothers(both older then me) is having issues with his preteen boy. My mother is being not sure how to put this wants to help my eldest brother but wants to get paid 1200 a month to watch his boys, she try_ing to give my other brother parenting advice and she keeps telling me that i shouldnt have any more pregnancys she wasnt really happy about this one at first. I am at the point that i just cant deal with their nonsense right now. first there is alot of history between my brothers and i that is just horrid and my mother knows about it but tends to not think about it and thinks that i should be closer to them and that my kids should stay with her and also watch them(she has made some bad judgement calls with my siblings kids) and dh and i both say no. I thinking of calling my father and telling him so he can deal with her about the fact i cant deal with the drama and if she wants to call to talk great but needs to leave the drama and rudeness out. but i cant think of a way to be more tactful on it. i suck at being tactful i am a blunt person and tend to speak my mind and this is one time i know i need to hold my tongue because i dont want to hurt her and ect. I talked to Dh about what been going on with me lately and he supports me and backs me on everything. If you older wiser ladies/gentlemen who are tactful or not have ideals how to handle anything of this going on by all means lets me know how or what to do cause i am beyond my mental point at this moment._


----------



## Thefarmofdreams

oh gosh... family and healthy boundaries are SO HARD! I'm so sorry you're dealing with this.  I have quite a few people from my family that I just legit cut out because the boundary breaking was just too much.


If you simply tell her something along the lines of: "There is a lot going on right now that is too much for me to process through with you. I need time and space to work through these things on my own first.  I do want to talk to and stay connected with you though.  Can we please avoid X, Y, and Z topics so that communication can continue?? .. would she respect that?

And then you know, get more forceful as boundaries continue to be broken.  "Mom, I said I was not ready/comfortable talking about X.  Can we talk about something else, or should I call you back another time?"  or "So-and-so would be a better outlet for this subject.  Do you want me to let you go so you can vent with them?" etc.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

honestly i dont know i thought to call my father and tell him so that he could deal with her about it because she tends to guilt trip me and tends to tell me we are family and we need to be supporting one another and we need to be together and forgive each other. her version of forgiveness tends to go to if i forgive you it doesnt matter what you did i am going ot allow you access to everyone even if said person shouldnt be around kids for x reason or other such things.


----------



## Thefarmofdreams

That's awful.   I'm with you though- I'd just not let her have my kids if I couldn't trust her to respect my boundaries and keep them safe.  It's a hard boundary to set, so I feel your pain.  I hope your dad can help you navigate this!


----------



## Baymule

Mother or not, if you don't want her keeping your kids, then stay away. 

She can only guilt trip you if you let her. Grow up. You have your own kids now. You are not the little girl she raised, you are raising your own kids now. You have nothing to feel guilty about so stop it. Just stop it. Manipulative people know how to push buttons to get what they want. Stand up for yourself and put on your Big Girl Panties.

You don't have to be rude. When she starts putting the guilt trip on you, suddenly you have to get off the phone. A few times of that, then gather up your courage and tell her you don't like whatever she just said because it makes you feel uncomfortable. if she persists, get off the phone. 

You can politely tell her that you don't want to hear whatever she is saying. If she gets offended, too bad. Tell her you are changing the subject to something more pleasant. If she just won't stop, then make your conversations short.


----------



## farmerjan

@Jesusfreak101 , you are too nice to everyone.  I am with @Baymule .  You are an adult... not a newlywed unsure teenager but a mother with several kids.   
And you keep waffling back and forth and this whole family drama is making you tense and stressed.  Tell them NO, PERIOD.  You, your husband and YOUR KIDS HAVE to come first.  None of us on here want you to keep getting so upset... I am surprised the mid-wife has not put her foot down so you have a nice quiet relaxed last few weeks... PLEASE, take care of you the way YOU WANT things to be;  not how others except your IMMEDIATE, living in your house, family wants it.


----------



## Baymule

farmerjan said:


> @Jesusfreak101 , you are too nice to everyone.  I am with @Baymule .  You are an adult... not a newlywed unsure teenager but a mother with several kids.
> And you keep waffling back and forth and this whole family drama is making you tense and stressed.  Tell them NO, PERIOD.  You, your husband and YOUR KIDS HAVE to come first.  None of us on here want you to keep getting so upset... I am surprised the mid-wife has not put her foot down so you have a nice quiet relaxed last few weeks... PLEASE, take care of you the way YOU WANT things to be;  not how others except your IMMEDIATE, living in your house, family wants it.


Well said Jan!


----------



## caprines.n.me

I know that you asked for advice from people who "are tactful or not."  I think tactfulness is underrated.  You have, what, 4 almost 5 children?  I think you are quite grown up and already have your big girl panties on and I am in awe of what you accomplish each and every day.  There is no such thing as being too nice.  You appear to be the type of person who does not want to offend anyone.  While that is commendable, it may land you in the unfortunate circumstance you find yourself.   There are ways to get your point across as thefarmofdreams mentioned while still being firm and diplomatic.  Please continue to be the person that you are, but perhaps add a bit more sass.  Wishing you a safe and drama free upcoming birth.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

Parents know how to push your buttons because they are the ones who installed/created most of those buttons in the first place. I agree with the others that you should try to be polite but set your boundaries and enforce them. You have several kids already, so I really feel like you know what you are doing there and she shouldn't really have much weight/input to provide on that topic. 

If she calls and starts going off about a topic you don't want to talk to her about, let her know you don't want to talk about it and if she continues you'll hang up. Then follow through and hang up if she keeps talking about that subject. Or if that's too confrontational, say one of the kids/animals made a mess and you have to get off the phone, and then hang up.

You are awesome and an inspiration. You will get through this.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

My father dealt with it so far so good there. Since yesterday three of us have had sever allergies(dh, dd1, and myself pollens extemely high here) (the day after saw midwife so couldnt be covid yet). One ds2 has a mild fever 101.1 so yay. He doesnt seem to have other symtpoms. Treating everyone as if sick but yeah life goes on. Baby been extremely  active and no labor signs so yay but my boys in the last have held out as long as they could. One went one week ovee the other two weeks over. My oldest was induced early cause they wouldn't let me leave. And my youngest dd2 came on her due date so got time.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

turns out we have covid caught from someone not our midwife ironically. this is day five/ or four i think i dont know i cant remember. the kids have taken turns with fever. now ds1 has a low grade and dd2 has a slightly higher fever. also dh has a fever. so far i just have sinus congestion, sore thoat and cough. dd1 feels better she had a head ache for a few days and now is back to her bossy perky self. ds2 is feeling better as well it seems outside of taking longer naps. my midwife and her family are really sick compared to us. thankfully i have lot of frozen food and lots of supplements for us and the kids. going to probably be offline for awhile as i dont really have time to myself with all theses sickos lol dh is mad that i can still do jumping jacks and have energy i am thankful for it after all if one of us couldnt function we would be in trouble. need to go wash dishes from dinner and get kids down. right now dd2 is in my lap complaining i am not holding her good enough so yah got to go lol see yall laters
(dance party later lol)


----------



## farmerjan

Prayers and sympathies for the sickness... but hope it continues to be mild... it will give you all a good base for antibodies too.... and hope that you are over the worst by the time you are ready to deliver....


----------



## Baymule

I’m so sorry that you and family are sick with Covid. Please take good care of yourself.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

I'm sorry you and family are sick, I hope it passes by the time the new little one arrives. Feel better soon.


----------



## Thefarmofdreams

Im so sorry your family has it! And that you have to juggle care duties while pregnant and sick!  I hope you all feel better soon.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Well we almsot back to normal. The kids have some drainage still but are back to being hungry hippos, also wanting to go go go lol. Dh is feel better still not 100% but he just has drainage and a cough oh and needs a nap lol but with two toddlers in the house that might be normal lol. I am feeling okay still congested some sinus wise, also coughing but its a dry cough so there is that. I went ahead and cleaned majority of the house today and had a nap. Plan to do laundry tomorrow and vaccuum again so i can carpet clean. Must kill germs. I will be making a curbside order for dh to pick up so that i can get some more disinfectant spray i can use around the dang parrot. Anyways baby active so far so good. We needs to wait a few more days and midwife says we be good to go for a home birth again so thats good. I have another test to make sure when we closer to going that i am over it. Going to be fun weekend of nothing lol kids are frustrated already they want to go places but to darn bad. Until we completely clear i am not going anywhere no more germs for me. I am so tired of taking supplements so there is that. Here the list my midwife gave me to take dh is on the same amount as me. Covid Supplements 

Selenium chealate 200 mcg
Vitamin D 10,000 iu
Zinc glycinate 50 mg
Melatonin 20 mg
Vitamin C 10,000 mg
Magnesium 300 mg
NAC 1,000 mg
Quercitin 1,200 mg


----------



## Baymule

I am so relieved that you and your family are better. I've been worried about you. I know we have never met, but you are family to me and Covid has struck down so many people. Now you and your family have natural immunity and even though you can get it again, your body can fight it off. So, blessing in disguise? I think so. Big hugs and you take care of yourself.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Thankd Bay! I think the biggest hurder for us was having some many people having it at one time. In the past when we gotten sick one or two will start with it then it works its way around this time we all pretty much came down with it at the same time. Which was a blessing as well since the time is short for when baby suppose to arrive. One week to go till my due date. Will say this i hate viruses period and i had forgotten how nasty a respitory virus could be some as we havent had one in forever. We normally get stomach bugs. Working on cleaning up the yard. I am inside taking a break. So much dang mold in the air. Limited time to get everything in order. Which i forgot about curbside.... great ok i do that in a minute.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

My wife got vaccinated at 5 weeks pregnant with our first child. A week later baby was gone. I’m honestly relived you are getting antibodies the natural way. ❤️


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So sorry for yall loss. Yeah personally i couldnt get one regardless. My family has a history of mild to sever reactions to vaccines even the ones that have been around a long time. I had one aunt who got the Johnson and Johnson and she unable to be her normal active self even now several month later she having breathing issues and some other issues. Another aunt got a different one and with in 15 minutes was rushed to er because she couldnt breath. So yeah no thanks, most of the rest of my family hasnt gotten it. But like i said there a history. I got the tdap for the first time because a cut and i had a reaction to that was moderate. I would prefer not to mess with any of them. I know some who get pissed when people say they wont take the vaccine but when you dont know that person medical history or beliefs then you dont get a vote any more then they do for you. I for one have always believed God decides when we go home and thats that doesnt matter the cause in alot of ways.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

That is quite the history! Ouch! And thank you for your condolences.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

I haven't seen you post in a bit, I'm hoping you, baby, and family are doing ok. Has your little one decided to arrive yet?


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

I was wondering the same!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

For what ever reason my phone hasnt been liking this website. This is the first time i been able to actuallt get it to load. We doing fine. Baby still in the womb. Just been cleaning and packing. Nothing really news going on.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Baby still in the womb.


Ah man! The twins too thank goodness. Had a couple of scares here and there. What can you do. Have you tried castor oil? Its not recommended but I hear it works like a charm. 

P.S. You might poo yourself!


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Aint happening lol i am nuts but not that far gone. Plus its actually toxic if you get a bad batch lol. I am good. He come when he comes. He cant stay in there forever at some point he come out. For now just cleaning and working on things. Making freezer meals and snacks. Dh is more anxious about him coming  out but my activity leave is still very high. I moved empty bookshelfs, moved packed boxes, scrubbed walls ,cleaned both bathrooms all the floors cooked and cleaned up after along with taking care of four other kids and a few other things here and there in one day and still nothing. I am just going to keep moving and not worry about all the other things. Granted there are some stretches i plan to do that do help reposition the baby to make labor easier and to help possible induce it incase he just in the wrong way plus gets him off certian nerves which is what my main goal is at this point lol.


----------



## Cecilia's-herd

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Aint happening lol i am nuts but not that far gone. Plus its actually toxic if you get a bad batch lol. I am good.


I had no idea it could be toxic, I'll keep that in mind...


Jesusfreak101 said:


> Granted there are some stretches i plan to do that do help reposition the baby to make labor easier and to help possible induce it incase he just in the wrong way plus gets him off certian nerves which is what my main goal is at this point lol.


Let me know what those stretches are, my back HURTS.  🤣


----------



## Bruce

Cecilia's-herd said:


> Have you tried castor oil? Its not recommended but I hear it works like a charm.


It works great to get rid of warts. And since it is topical, no issues like you mentioned


----------



## Baymule

So glad that you checked in with us!


----------



## farmerjan

So glad to hear from you.... we will be


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch

I am glad you are doing well, bummer he doesn't want to make an appearance yet. Maybe he'll surprise you, mine certainly surprised me.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

been some time since i posted here. okay lets see dh has a new job. might last a year might last longer. it requires he be away for 3months at a time or longer. he stationed at the border(Texas). so we either move closer, move to the area we want to be in or move out somewhere near were we are. problems with the border is safety not ideal, bonuses we can see dh maybe half the month instead of 8days a month... moving anywherr else safer lol but only dh 8days a month... which sucks like a leech. but beside the point we talking about all the options cant do anything just yet anyways. also the possibility of his other job he still has here. so yeah hmm. what else just school, kids being kids and house work really. i keep trying to find busy work besides cleaning if i had the goats and pigs i would be set along with the garden but atlast they arent here so no go there. if i make a garden and move i be pissed lol to leave it behind. also have no use for furniture if we move into a rv.... with five kids sounds like a nightmare in some ways. animals wouldnt be going unless we just want me in a straight jacket at that rate. we should have 30,000 buy not later the july give or take some. but still need to really think this through as we dont want to make the wrong choice. my momma will to house our animals for a little while but i can ask that wouldnt be fair to her or daddy. life is full of choices. i thinks thats everything... who knows i been cleaning fumes you know and lack of sleep... lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101

wow i really hatbent posted on here lol. For the record baby boy was born Oct 23 2021. Anyway, trying to stay awake dh is suppose to call we see how that goes so far a second become uhh something like 20minutes. so far i am awake anyone have any funny jokes lol. Kids are doing well dd1 is my amazing sassy mouthed helper lol takes after her momma. Ds1 is being a rock start he working extrememly hard in school and is help out as well. Ds2 is hyper crazy kid lol he started some kindergaten and doing decent for the energy bunny he is. He also mopzilla lol he like to mop who has a job for him, he does good work lol. Dd2 has found her sass someone save me. Lol she has started telling me no and other fun two year old nonsense. Threes are gonna be fun however she is a sweet heart, she loves helping everyone and chasing her brother who screaming around the house the a peanut buttee cracker lol. Baby boy aka ds3 is growing well he also doing his push up and ect. He seems like he going to be an early crawler need to get things nailed down before he starts lol. He has learned to grab my face and kiss me lol also know as sliming lol. Oh well i running out of things to type and my eyes are closing night all.


----------



## Baymule

You have a lot to think about, lots of decisions. You and your husband look at all the angles, the pros and cons, talk it over and make a decision. If you find that you have a made a wrong decision, changes can always be made. The main thing is to make a decision that is best for your family. Decisions, like life, can always be changed or tweaked here or there. 

The road of life is littered with flat squirrels that couldn't make a decision.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

So not much has changed still saving, have all dh business loan paid off and a few credit cards...long story but dh and i are on the same page on this finally so hopefully it's over with there. we be able to save half of what he making just about each month now whuch is awesome. I have some raised planter/ beds going for a garden. also some things cane up in
 the old garden so thats fun. today's a school day and house work I mowed most of the yard yesterday have some more to do, need to take trash to dumpster. going to be making a meal plan i keep meaning to but i havent got to it quite yet. along with several other things. need to catch up on and get organized again. Dh is maybe coming home around the 16th we will see. Got to get school ordered for next year and planned out. need to work on alot of school planning and organizing. need to get the house back to running on a schedule last couple of weeks threw us for a loop. need to get several things done. sighs going to make hot tea get ready and get moving. been going to bed after midnight and being woken up multiple times and i wake up at five(the time i want to be up) and i fall back to sleep... i know i need the rest but seriously need to get bacj to my routines so i can get things done. ohh farm news havent been looking to hard still need the money first. the chickens are finally laying really well. need to seperate some drakes and fatten them up for processing. was able to get one cat fixed before she got pregnant. the other is pregnant and will be popping some time in the future once that happens she is gonna get fixed asap. don't need cats everywhere. still have some plants i want to get and seeds i like to have. as i dont know when we are moving i dont want to over plant. so far i have two tomatos, two jalapenos, two California wonder peppers, several cucumbers, letuces and spanich seedlings coming up, also sowed parsley, green onion, chives, organeno, tyme, basil, and i believe yellow squash but i forgot to label the container i had the seeds in.. so it be a surprise lol. the cucumbers are still very small. I think thats really it. anyways need to get moving so i see yall later.


----------



## Baymule

@Jesusfreak101   It's great to hear from you! Busy busy busy! Keep saving for buying a house, you will get there. Don't forget closing costs, they are a kicker, and even splitting the costs, it is more money. Do y'all have any idea where you want to buy a place?


----------

